# The Official 'Post Your Youtube Vids' Thread (Post your covers here)



## MikeH

Well many people were discussing that we should have a youtube thread. So I figured I'd be proactive and go ahead and make one. 

Post any videos of your playing here. Not limited to Youtube, but that will more than likely be the main source. Happy posting. 

Here's my shitty contribution:
YouTube - Bullet For My Valentine - Hearts Burst Into Fire (Intro)


----------



## Sebastian

Cool

and remember..
Dont give a flying fuck about peoples comments on youtube...


----------



## Brendan G

I'm just going to post the solo bass songs I wrote.
Horrible quality but most people seem to like this one 


Most people seem to like this one the most


----------



## shaneroo

a carvin clinic i did about a year ago...


----------



## muffgoat

Heres me havn fun playin teh Bulbsters "totla mad"


and me playin one of our bands tunes on my 2228


Add our band to myspace!! MySpace.com - Alpha Trion - Vancouver, CA - Experimental / Progressive / Metal - www.myspace.com/a3band


----------



## Tybanez

Here`s my band`s video so while it`s not me playing live,it is a song I did play on.YouTube - Kings Of None-Original*Crazy*

I stole a very famous riff for the solo because I thought it went well with the song but nobody has yet to catch me on it. Or they hate the song and give up before the solo!


----------



## GazPots

I've enjoyed every vid posted so far but i really loved that Carvin clinic one with the mad tapping. That was very cool. Nice chops too. And nice guitar. 



I've just got some various guitar solo vids and few shitty demos i made a year or so ago. 

As you can tell im a Dream Theater/Petrucci nutter. 

*www.youtube.com/GazPots*

*Petrucci's "Damage Control" solo*


*Dream Theaters "Octavarium" solo*


*Dream Theaters "Scarred" solo*


*Dream Theaters "As I Am" solo*


*Mesa Roadking Demo* (I get bombarded by emails on that one but i actually hate the vid  )


and finally one i posted when i started on the board and one which i still enjoy to this day. 

*Super Mario on a 7 string*.





Spammage is over for now so enjoy and feel free to rip on them all you want.  

I can take it. Honest. 


Gaz


----------



## Maniacal

Here are the only videos I have on youtube:

My Dean Shredder Search entry

YouTube - Dean Shredder Search!

At Flight of the Bumblebee

YouTube - Flight of the Bumblebee 210bpm


----------



## GazPots

Holy crap. 

Your Dean entry vid is awesome. Fucking fantastic chops man. And that fanned fret blackmachine looks and sounds pretty fuckin good.


Excellent. 



Gaz


----------



## Ror3h

The only vid I've done is me playing Meshuggah, haven't really been bothered to do any more really, not really the show off guitarist haha.


----------



## Slayer89

I'll play along.


----------



## MikeH

Tybanez said:


> Here`s my band`s video so while it`s not me playing live,it is a song I did play on.YouTube - Kings Of None-Original*Crazy*
> 
> I stole a very famous riff for the solo because I thought it went well with the song but nobody has yet to catch me on it. Or they hate the song and give up before the solo!



coughcrazytraincough


----------



## Leec

Only vid I have really is this of my band playing live:


----------



## MikeH

i can haz stikee pleez?


----------



## Tybanez

Ibz_rg said:


> coughcrazytraincough



THANK-YOU!!!

BTW, I am truly impressed with the mad skills floating around these parts.


----------



## MikeH

I'll try to get a video of me playing something a little more complex than a Bullet intro tonight. Possibly some Born of Osiris or something.


----------



## Toshiro

YouTube - tdaytona77's Channel


----------



## Stephen

My Dean Shredder Search Entry... Vote here lmao



Fearless Solo (My band Collibus)



DT- As I Am Solo Cover



Jamming to some Vital Remains (Dechristianize Solo)



Some videos of me, sorry if i posted too many ahha


----------



## bulb

Here are videos of some of my band Periphery's songs:





And a short holdsworth solo bit for good measure!:


----------



## Stephen

Cool videos Bulb


----------



## Lucky Seven

Me playing a couple riffs on a POS First Act guitar I tuned for a little kid.


----------



## arya598

here's on adagio and one gorod.
Adagio-Dominate


Gorod- State of Secret


i have more on my profile: YouTube - aryar598's Channel


----------



## Lucky Seven

^^^ Is that your GF in your avatar? She's pretty cute. Also, nice playing.


----------



## Codyyy

Well, since I have 20+ videos now, I'll only post a few. Enjoy 

Bloodmeat


River Dragon:


Alaska:


Heretics and Killers:


Loomis Test:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

^ ive seen your dragon cover and the alaska one before, both were really well played, evidently i spend too much time on SS


----------



## shaneroo

i'll jump on the Dream Theater trail 

This Dying Soul Ending


----------



## -K4G-

^ dude you shred like a motherfucka.


----------



## muffgoat

Science damn you shane..... you just pwn'd my will to play. Now time to practice lol


----------



## Scali

Oh nice, I used to jam on backingtracks and put them on Soundclick from time to time I don't have a lot of time to write and record full songs, so jams is as far as I get most of the time when recording anything.
About a year ago, I got a phone with a camera, and I started to explore video.
I'll just spam some of mine here


----------



## Stephen

shaneroo said:


> i'll jump on the Dream Theater trail


----------



## cataclysm_child

My latest video, just some short sloppiness...



...but it's in HD!

fellsilent - void on Vimeo


----------



## dougsteele

Here's me interviewing 2 porn stars:



Here's me fighting with my wife:



Here's me raggin' on a Metallica caller:



My Bon Scott impersonation:



And here's me very drunk trying to play over an AC/DC track:



That'll do.


----------



## heffergm

bulb said:


> Here are videos of some of my band Periphery's songs:




These are all really impressive, but I've got a completely irrelevant question to spoil it 

Are these straight webcam recordings? I can't get anything remotely worth listening to with my webcam, so if anyone has any suggestions for making really basic recordings that are at least listenable, I'd appreciate it. I could always hook up an SM57 via my Toneport, but since I've generally got guitars coming out of a 2x12 and backing tracks coming out of PC speakers, it wouldn't be the greatest solution.


----------



## noodleplugerine

> And THAT is Jesus wearing an ipod....
> 
> Questions? I don't think so kid.



LEGEND lmao xD

I want to see the rest of your random crap


----------



## FYP666

I did this morning, just finished a song i composed, watch and laugh at me 



Recorded with just one take, some shitty leads, i didn't care much cause i had just woke up


----------



## Scali

heffergm said:


> These are all really impressive, but I've got a completely irrelevant question to spoil it
> 
> Are these straight webcam recordings? I can't get anything remotely worth listening to with my webcam, so if anyone has any suggestions for making really basic recordings that are at least listenable, I'd appreciate it. I could always hook up an SM57 via my Toneport, but since I've generally got guitars coming out of a 2x12 and backing tracks coming out of PC speakers, it wouldn't be the greatest solution.


 
My last few videos were recorded like this:
I use the camera (my phone in this case) with its built-in mic to record a video with sound.
But I'm recording the monitored sound from my 'studio setup'.
In my case that's my Zoom G9.2tt running through my PC and the line-out hooked up to a regular hifi-amp and speakers acting as studio monitors.
I use Cubase to play back my backing and record my guitar at the same time, so basically recording as usual.
I then mix and master the recording as usual and export it to .wav or .mp3.

Then I take the video and import it into my video editing software (in my case Sony Vegas). I add an extra audio track and import the mastered track from Cubase. Then I try to get the audio tracks in perfect sync.
Once they're synced up, I mute the track recorded with the camera. Then I export the movie, et voila, studio quality audio track


----------



## Toshiro

Got a new webcam coming in, so maybe my videos will stop sucking.


----------



## heffergm

Scali said:


> My last few videos were recorded like this:
> I use the camera (my phone in this case) with its built-in mic to record a video with sound.
> But I'm recording the monitored sound from my 'studio setup'.
> In my case that's my Zoom G9.2tt running through my PC and the line-out hooked up to a regular hifi-amp and speakers acting as studio monitors.
> I use Cubase to play back my backing and record my guitar at the same time, so basically recording as usual.
> I then mix and master the recording as usual and export it to .wav or .mp3.
> 
> Then I take the video and import it into my video editing software (in my case Sony Vegas). I add an extra audio track and import the mastered track from Cubase. Then I try to get the audio tracks in perfect sync.
> Once they're synced up, I mute the track recorded with the camera. Then I export the movie, et voila, studio quality audio track



Yeah, that's about what I had figured some people were doing. I just can't be bothered doing the audio/video sync'ing. I have a son/pregnant wife/house work/etc... time's at a premium.


----------



## Scali

heffergm said:


> Yeah, that's about what I had figured some people were doing. I just can't be bothered doing the audio/video sync'ing. I have a son/pregnant wife/house work/etc... time's at a premium.


 
Try using a count-in on your recording (just some metronome blips or a simple drum pattern).
This makes it really easy to sync up visually, because you just see a few spikes. Once it's synced up, you cut off the count-in.
It generally takes me less than a minute to sync up the audio.


----------



## turmoil

here are a few of my videos from various projects

*Me covering this Black Dahlia Murder song*


*My old band Dim the Lights live at some gig*


*the same band, DTL's music video *


*My current band, Century's music video for Black Ocean (also on MTV 2's HB Ball )*


----------



## FYP666

turmoil said:


> *Me covering this Black Dahlia Murder song*




I'm fuckin' charming!  Great cover, have you tried Statutory Ape? The solo in that song is F-U-N to play!


----------



## shaneroo

KoRn in Koln, Germany, playing at the Palladium. 
This was when Munky had to take care of stuff back home, so i'm on the right. 
Just want you guys to check out the crowd....... it was one of my favorite shows ever.


----------



## CooleyJr

My YouTube Page


----------



## s_the_fallen

> KoRn in Koln, Germany, playing at the Palladium.
> This was when Munky had to take care of stuff back home, so i'm on the right.
> Just want you guys to check out the crowd....... it was one of my favorite shows ever.


 Looks like a lot of fun. Some serious adrenaline going on there!


----------



## Demeyes

This is me and the other guitarist in my band(we're twin brothers!). I'm on the right with the C7 Hellraiser. We're playing along with a recorded drum track for one of our bands songs, the sound isn't great because it's the camera's sound and not properly done. I'm playing through a GT8 into a bass amp. He's using my Laney into a 2x12 (I think). They were just the amps we had in the house at the time.


----------



## Clydefrog

My straight up rockin' cover of Chrono Trigger's battle theme.


----------



## turmoil

FYP666 said:


> I'm fuckin' charming!  Great cover, have you tried Statutory Ape? The solo in that song is F-U-N to play!



haha thanks! i've never tried that song but i'm sure it would be fun.


----------



## dougsteele

noodleplugerine said:


> LEGEND lmao xD
> 
> I want to see the rest of your random crap



Well, I've posted a hundred fucking vids on youtube, there's tons of random shit.

Editing video calms me down, ha ha.


----------



## DevinShidaker

Shane Gibson is slowly becoming my favorite 7 string guitarist.


----------



## shaneroo

envenomedcky said:


> Shane Gibson is slowly becoming my favorite 7 string guitarist.



the reason i frequent this site, is because their are so many great seven-stringers. thank you, and i love hearing all of you guys play.


----------



## Naren

These are 2 video clips of a new song I wrote for my band I recorded on the day I got Blackouts in my RG1527.





Kinda sloppily played and only 30 seconds each (the extent of how long my digital camera can record videos), but hey!


----------



## Codyyy

Just made this yesterday


----------



## _detox

turmoil said:


> here are a few of my videos from various projects
> *My old band Dim the Lights live at some gig*




Dude I dunno why, I usually don't like music with a bunch of pig squealing, but that was SICK.


----------



## dissident

I made a thread about this but i'll post them in here as well. Here are some videos of my band plus some lolage at the end. 






LOL-
 

cheers dudes, hope you enjoy 

word.


----------



## _detox

Here's my video entry that won me the opportunity to play on stage with In Flames. It was one of the best days of my life, not only did I hang out backstage, meet and talk to them for the whole night, but they also let my friend hook up his mp3 player to the venue PA and we chose the music for the night, including much plugging of my band. 


Here's my band covering Cutsman by HORSE the band (apologies for the lighting):


----------



## heffergm

Here's me and a general suckfest, but arthritis is a bitch. But I figured the tone is at least passable and somewhat interesting to anyone else with a DC727 looking for new pups... these are Blaze's.


----------



## Brendan G

More songs I wrote just recently 


This song is rather quiet so turn your volume up.


----------



## philkilla

MORBID ANGEL - NOTHING IS NOT Cover



CANNIBAL CORPSE - PERVERSE SUFFERING (Live Version) Cover



DEFEATED SANITY - PRELUDE TO THE TRAGEDY Cover



SPAWN OF POSSESSION - SOUR FLOW Cover


----------



## Gilbucci

I have 9 vids, but I think these four are my most impressive.
Andy James' ''Two Thousand Eight Hundred'' Solo
YouTube - Andy James' 'Two Thousand Eight Hundred' Solo
Marco Sfogli 'Slightly Out of Reach' Solo
YouTube - Marco Sfogli's ''Slighly Out of Reach'' Solo
Chris Broderick 'Take to the Sky' solo
YouTube - Chris Broderick's ''Take to the Sky'' Solo
Erotomania picking section
YouTube - Erotomania String Skipping

http://www.youtube.com/user/MikeAnthonyP


----------



## Zak1233

YouTube - Periphery/Bulb - Icarus Lives (cover)


----------



## FYP666

_detox said:


> Here's my video entry that won me the opportunity to play on stage with In Flames. It was one of the best days of my life, not only did I hang out backstage, meet and talk to them for the whole night, but they also let my friend hook up his mp3 player to the venue PA and we chose the music for the night, including much plugging of my band.




Dude that's awesome 

Btw, i also use a cloak/cape when i play


----------



## Ancestor

shaneroo said:


> a carvin clinic i did about a year ago...





holy shit!


----------



## NicholasScottGT

My cover of Guthrie Govan-Fives


----------



## kmanick

heffergm said:


> Here's me and a general suckfest, but arthritis is a bitch. But I figured the tone is at least passable and somewhat interesting to anyone else with a DC727 looking for new pups... these are Blaze's.


 

Cool ! What song is that? sounds very "Vai-ish"
I love the way my Carvin sounds thru my JSX too (yours sounds great!)


----------



## nocturnous

It's about time you showed up here nick lol


----------



## heffergm

kmanick said:


> Cool ! What song is that? sounds very "Vai-ish"
> I love the way my Carvin sounds thru my JSX too (yours sounds great!)



Yeah, it's Vai. Die to Live.

That was actually through my TonePort, although my JSX gives off a similar sound. I've been tempted to let the JSX go recently, since I just can't play at volume anymore.


----------



## Nick1

heres me doing a short demo for Fingerweights.com


----------



## drmosh

oh ok then.
a sloppy version of "Foul Body Autopsy" by Necrophagist


and a sloppy version of the "sweep" bit from Wrong Side by SYL


----------



## PeteyG

All cover versions on mine...

Fell Silent - Erase/Begin


Fell Silent - Age Of Deception (EP Version)


A Medley I put together of the first Architects album Nightmares


My favourite little snippet of SikTh - Flogging The Horses


First few sections of SikTh - Sanguine Seas Of Bigotry


----------



## shaneroo

DOOOOSH!!!!


----------



## Brendan G

Another song I wrote yesterday:


----------



## Stephen

Done some more Videos

This Godless Endeavor (Nevermore) Solo Section


Chasing Dragons Solo (Original of my band)


Nightmares Solo (Original of my band) - Old video but new to youtube haha.


----------



## S-O

Ste pretty much owns


----------



## TimSE

song i wrote about a week ago
need a vocalist still to do vocals so interumental stil atm


----------



## TimSE

first song i ever wrote


----------



## Uber Mega

Here's some guitaring ones:

Selkies sweeps:


Erotomania solo:


The Faceless - An Autopsy solo


BTBAM - Ants of the Sky solo


...and i've made some stupid ones:

Meshuggah - NMCC


Opeth - The Lotus Eater


PTH - Bloodmeat


----------



## FYP666

Thom, u rule


----------



## blackout

Ignominious and Pale solo


----------



## shaneroo

Uber Mega said:


> Here's some guitaring ones:
> 
> Selkies sweeps:
> 
> 
> Erotomania solo:
> 
> 
> The Faceless - An Autopsy solo
> 
> 
> BTBAM - Ants of the Sky solo
> 
> 
> ...and i've made some stupid ones:
> 
> Meshuggah - NMCC
> 
> 
> Opeth - The Lotus Eater
> 
> 
> PTH - Bloodmeat




haha, great stuff!


----------



## shaneroo

DucksInAPond


----------



## Scali

Here's one I did earlier. Not sure if it's a keeper, I screwed up badly here and there:


----------



## cataclysm_child

Uber Mega said:


> Meshuggah - NMCC




So that's you? I saw that a while back and I think it was hilarious


----------



## Uber Mega

Yeah haha

I think i put it as a video response to your NMCC cover (which is awesome btw, congrats!)


----------



## cataclysm_child

^Ah, now I remember!


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Sorry to resurrect this thread. This is the first youtube cover I've ever uploaded. Divine Heresy's 'Bleed The Fifth'.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YpFmf8C_tc


----------



## Brendan G

My newest song.


----------



## Johann

let's  this


----------



## WillingWell

Here's me butchering a good bit of licks. Not the best vid to post but it's one of the few good quality ones, haha.




Check out mah channel for others and assorted cell phone videos: YouTube - haruko958's Channel


----------



## Johann

WillingWell said:


> Here's me butchering a good bit of licks. Not the best vid to post but it's one of the few good quality ones, haha.





ah man, nice vid, can i steal your guitar?


----------



## silentrage

WillingWell said:


> Here's me butchering a good bit of licks. Not the best vid to post but it's one of the few good quality ones, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check out mah channel for others and assorted cell phone videos: YouTube - haruko958's Channel





Oh man, How HIGH were you??

I love the bit where your face is hitting a bend on the 20th fret but your hand wasn't, LOL!!

And uh... you on a bad day = 3times faster than me on a good day.


----------



## hufschmid

nice dude


----------



## TheSixthWheel

String skipping/legato ideas. Those heavy elixirs sure have some tension.
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=vwX8YyP0kCQ


----------



## hufschmid

new video... 

my attempt on bleed the fifth.....

guitar tuning: B E A D G B



and my attempt on Transgression....


----------



## Mattayus

Nice one dude! Love the tone. Which one of your guitars is that?


----------



## hufschmid

Mattayus said:


> Nice one dude! Love the tone. Which one of your guitars is that?



The gothic looking model....
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/dealers-and-group-buys/75364-hufschmid-guitars-pictures.html#post1326477


----------



## Mattayus

With the holes in?


----------



## hufschmid

Mattayus said:


> With the holes in?



yes thats the one


----------



## Mattayus

Nice Transgression cover!

I want that guitar, and I don't even play 6s!


----------



## daemon barbeque

hufschmid said:


> new video...
> 
> my attempt on bleed the fifth.....
> 
> guitar tuning: B E A D G B
> 
> 
> 
> and my attempt on Transgression....




 good take ,nice guitar


----------



## AngelVivaldi

god damn.. i need me a new video. Like whoa...


----------



## AgentWalrus

youtube, the bastardization of the electric guitar


----------



## Ckackley

This is my band Cassandra Syndrome. Please pardon crappy camcorder mics and Youtube sound blech .. There's a bunch of others but these have the better sound quality .


----------



## Parka Dez




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Not really showcasing my playing style, except for the thumbs. I play mainly death and black metal, thrash as well..this is just one off strangeness..but whatever.



Is that a BC Rich Virgin in the above post? I miss those..I want one


EDIT: Band shit..please ignore


----------



## Zak1233

YouTube - SPAMALOT - HD test


----------



## hufschmid

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Not really showcasing my playing style, except for the thumbs. I play mainly death and black metal, thrash as well..this is just one off strangeness..but whatever.
> 
> 
> Is that a BC Rich Virgin in the above post? I miss those..I want one



sweet dude


----------



## Zak1233

YouTube - Periphery cover - Icarus Lives - HD test


----------



## Groff

Ckackley said:


> This is my band Cassandra Syndrome. Please pardon crappy camcorder mics and Youtube sound blech .. There's a bunch of others but these have the better sound quality .




Ok, I have to ask... What's with the drumming? That's a rather interesting setup he's got there.


----------



## Dwellingers

Scamp cover.


----------



## Ckackley

Groff said:


> Ok, I have to ask... What's with the drumming? That's a rather interesting setup he's got there.



It's called a Zendrum. Zendrum Digital Midi Controller - Midi Drums And More

As a member of a band with no roadies, I'll say it beats the hell out of carrying a drum set into some of the hard to access venues we play in Wash. DC .. *L* It's a lot of fun to work with and versatile as hell.


----------



## DrewsifStalin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZwzqQ0jEtM&fmt=22


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

If i posted a vid of my playing on youtube it would get flamed worse than people who can actually play


----------



## bobbyretelle

clip from a while ago


----------



## the_arod

one of my best covers I think:


unfortunately every not Quicktime player darkens the video a lot, the original is way better in terms of mysteriousness/clarity


----------



## hufschmid

new video...
an other attempt on demanufacture....
enjoy 





and self bias resistor ...


----------



## WillingWell

Playing around on mah new Carvin. Crappy lighting, probably will do a better one soon.


----------



## MikeH

Here's a whitechapel cover, if anyone cares to listen. I feel very mediocre now that everyone else has shown me up.


----------



## Overtone

Me being a fat 40 year old blueswankler
[myspacevid]51444713[/myspacevid]

Playing a song I wrote on my Baden Rosewood acoustic guitar
[myspacevid]37804892[/myspacevid]

Patrick, awesome vids! Monster picking, intense sustain, and I dig the video effects... they used that "vintage" one in parts of the newest Opeth live DVD. 

Great playing all around in this thread.. very humbling!


----------



## hufschmid

Aw thanks man! 

So here is a little video I just uploaded... Its just some random stuff and some crazy neck bending (naaaaa dont worry, nothing can happen, its my personal guitar there that I am playing ) 

And testing out the digitech RP90 effects...

enjoy


----------



## LadyKiller

You Guys are so incredible soloplayers.
I'm only a riffplaya 

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=x4ODxG_-WeE&feature=channel_page


----------



## liquidcow

For the RPG fans out there....


----------



## cataclysm_child

^Beautiful


----------



## Kevan

*FOR THOSE OF YOU FEARFUL OF POSTING VIDEOS: DON'T BE!!!!*
This is me (hack extrodinairé) getting in on one of the many hotel room jams with a few of the most insane players on the planet:


(from Jemfest 2007)
Apologies for the audio. My body was blocking the 1x4 Pignose I was running through at the time. 




dougsteele said:


> Here's me interviewing 2 porn stars:


Sydnee Steele FTMFW!
(plus I get a pic of John in my post.....heh heh)

Shaneroo- I saw ya at NAMM but you were in the middle of a demo. Didn't want to interrupt you. 
I'll try to hook up with you in Nashville(?) or next time in L.A. 
Great playing, my man!


----------



## gunshow86de

LadyKiller said:


> You Guys are so incredible soloplayers.
> I'm only a riffplaya
> 
> YouTube - Stuck Mojo - Mental Melt Down (with 7 Strings)



Jesus Christ, how big are your hands? I thought that was a sixer at first.


----------



## LadyKiller

gunshow86de said:


> Jesus Christ, how big are your hands? I thought that was a sixer at first.


normal size dude....


----------



## hufschmid

NEW VIDEO

*My attempt on Fear Factory - Acres Of Skin *

Got a pretty bad ass sound, happy the way it turned out 

Enjoy 



*Fear Factory What Will Become Cover*


----------



## Meldville

[myspacevid]42793904[/myspacevid]

This is a video from our Spring 08 tour with our old lineup. Not the best sound, but whatever. I'll put some up of the new material asap!


----------



## chingkhei

hey guys check out my cover of meshuggah - new millenium cyanide christ.. i know its a 6 string.. but im a seven stringer by blood!! just dont have the money to buy one yet.. by the way thats my friends guitar


----------



## hufschmid

chingkhei said:


> hey guys check out my cover of meshuggah - new millenium cyanide christ.. i know its a 6 string.. but im a seven stringer by blood!! just dont have the money to buy one yet.. by the way thats my friends guitar




Sweet dude! check out my videos above in this page, i'm also on a 6 these days and tune B E A D G B 

BTW welcome to the forum


----------



## chingkhei

hufschmid said:


> Sweet dude! check out my videos above in this page, i'm also on a 6 these days and tune B E A D G B
> 
> BTW welcome to the forum



Thanks man.. Your playing is great as well and awesome tone u got there..


----------



## Zepp88

Not really a "watch me play" vid, but it's something one of our singers put together. Old Withersoul song off of our split with Shroud Of Bereavement. I'm not on the recording, hell, the line up was very different then.

Pictures are from various eras of the band, some suck hard, some are pretty cool


----------



## JouniK86

I also got these few solo/rehearsal clips for my band. Nothing really awesome, but just thought to post them here:



and




The sound quality is - of course - hideous, mostly because of the camera, but also because it was played through my rehearsal amp: Crate GX15 with a crappy multi fx-pedal. ^^


----------



## hufschmid

Very nice man  Gorgeous Guitar also


----------



## MikeH

Just fucking around with a fun little run I've been trying to incorporate into a solo somehow.


----------



## Sebastian

sorry for the quality..
recorded with a cheap camera and a 1$ microphone...

"Headbang like a motherfucker "


----------



## chingkhei

Hey guys check out my cover of the awesome song Future Breed Machine.. I've not played over the original song.. what you hear is the track i've made myself entirely.. cheers.. have fun ..


----------



## hufschmid

chingkhei said:


> Hey guys check out my cover of the awesome song Future Breed Machine.. I've not played over the original song.. what you hear is the track i've made myself entirely.. cheers.. have fun ..



Dude, that was amazing! Nice guitar also!

And welcome to the forum


----------



## hufschmid

Sebastian said:


> sorry for the quality..
> recorded with a cheap camera and a 1$ microphone...
> 
> "Headbang like a motherfucker "



 Sweet!

How did your right hand feel after that?


----------



## AySay

chingkhei 

Hey your from India, Awesome!


----------



## AngelVivaldi

This is the first video blog from the studio during the recording process of my upcoming EP The Speed of Dark- some shreddin, blast beats and overall nonsense!

​


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Me playing Failed Creation by Divine Heresy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8_Sziw8ndc&feature=channel_page

EDIT - what's the embedding code again?


----------



## hufschmid

TheSixthWheel said:


> Me playing Failed Creation by Divine Heresy.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT - what's the embedding code again?




Awesome man


----------



## TheSixthWheel

hufschmid said:


> Awesome man



Cheers Huf!


----------



## Spondus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JhAnEkIZmo

a fairly old music vid/comedy i did with my band some time ago...


----------



## ridealot100

Song for my new band. Guitar by me, bass was from a friend. 


This one is a personal favorite. Just something I wrote for fun


Thrice cover. 


Architects Cover


First legit song I ever made. ha


Sloppy Fall of Troy cover last year


Song I wrote for a boring hardcore band.


----------



## Slayer89

Some friends of mine were asking about how the low end of the Intrepid sounded, so I threw together this little tune so they could hear it a bit. Nothing great or special, but I figured the riffs have potential so I thought I'd share. Here yall go.


----------



## Interzone1

My cover of FellSilent - Immerse


----------



## Sebastian

For* Fear Factory* fans out there 

The Whole Soul Of A New Machine album:
YouTube - CyberwastePuppet's Channel

There's a playlist so it will be easy to find songs... and sorry for any mistakes, and the quality (1$ microphone + cheap camera).
Sometimes the vid/audio can be "a bit" out of sync.. Im not a computer god, but i tried my best while editing the videos

Represent


----------



## Toshiro




----------



## hmmm_de_hum

I love that RG565 man, beautiful guitar.

My contibution



Practise amp 



Band


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen

Crap sound, but oh well.


----------



## darshan

This is an half improvised version of *Skin o' my teeth*.
Ok...neither 7 string or electric guitar in this one but...hey guys, this is Megadeth!!


----------



## Slayer89

Well, I'll contribute again. My bassist and I were bored when jamming so we made a YouTube vid. Here's the one with our actual songs.




And then here is my bassist goofing off when I got a call.


----------



## Scali

Just recorded this little ditty


----------



## OzoneJunkie

Hey, wasn't sure if this had to be music related (my vid is not), but figured I'd drop it here anyway. Apologies for going off topic music-wise...


----------



## Mattayus

The one and only vid I've ever done


----------



## JohnIce

A sound demo of the PODxt Live, based on that Lukather video where he does a session for Shankar and Gingger.



This is the only 7-string video I have up so far, and it's just the most
annoying, relentless kind of shred imaginable. View at your own risk 



And a demo of my home-made Warmoth guitar.


----------



## asmegin_slayer

Bah, 

was taking place 3 years ago.... sorry for the low quality, I need to make some better videos


----------



## Fenrisulfr

hmmm_de_hum said:


> I love that RG565 man, beautiful guitar.
> 
> My contibution
> 
> 
> 
> Practise amp
> 
> 
> 
> Band




Cool 8 string slingin!

But how are your hands not stricken by tendonitis? That hurts my wrist just trying to think of doing those stretches!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

its just practise, i've been playing a serious amount of jazz while i've been at uni, fucked up chords are the norm.


----------



## alex103188

Well, I guess I'll put in my two cents? 

That'd be cover of Mind Machine by scar symmetry. It's kind of crap because I mess up near an ascending lick at the end of the actual solo (marked clearly by entertaining annotations. :] ). The second half is improv so meh.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe7y0DHFkfo&feature=channel

And chyes, I realize that this second one is on a poopy 6 string, but its a song idea that has now been transcribed to my lovely 7, and I'm working on the DFH track to accompany it as we speak. Please excuse the midi...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKrStBwtA_g&feature=channel


----------



## Fenrisulfr

hmmm_de_hum said:


> its just practise, i've been playing a serious amount of jazz while i've been at uni, fucked up chords are the norm.



bahaha. Not just practice.. tendon discipline..

I'm used to the chords and such as well.. but when it comes to playing them continuously like that.. and my wrist is bent at 90° ... eeyowch..


----------



## Brendan G

My Necrophagist cover:


----------



## Stephen

Me rehearsing a solo from one of my bands new songs, had to practice it like mad so i don't end up looking like a retard on stage if i mess up


----------



## MikeH

Me shitting around on drums. Playing some Rose Funeral.



Sorry for disgracing you so badly Dev!


----------



## Monk




----------



## Scar Symmetry




----------



## templton89

playing along to one of my test recordings >.<


----------



## mattofvengeance




----------



## AfterTheBurial8

mattofvengeance said:


>




you look like a cross between Fred Durst and Adam D from Killswitch Engage!


----------



## ToniS

Me testing out my Agile Septor:




And here my friend is tracking one of his tunes:


----------



## mattofvengeance

AfterTheBurial8 said:


> you look like a cross between Fred Durst and Adam D from Killswitch Engage!



Not the first time I've heard that. I've got real long hair, you just can't see it in the vid.


----------



## JohnIce

I did this almost two years ago, but I lose at making new videos.
This was a response to a guy wondering how Steve Lukather could get such great tone out of a POD (in that studio video of him with Shankar and Gingger). This was meant to show some good POD tone, not necessarily to replicate Luke's general tone.


----------



## Toshiro

Some more crappy vids from me...
Newer (RP1000) rig:



Older (GT-8) rig:


----------



## Maniacal

Not a new video but may be of interest. 

Here is a clip from the DVD that accompanies my book:


----------



## The Beard

Cover of "Icarus Lives!"


Me testing out my guitar with a few Nevermore songs the first day I got it


Cover of "Cosmogenesis" (work in progress )


Intro of "Dysphoria" by Cloudkicker


Some short random breakdown-y thing that I wrote (which is really fun to play btw, haha)


Video I took of a storm one day


And I had a beastly Pong shots video up, but it got taken down because of "copywrite infringement". I used "Around The World" by Red Hot Chili Peppers as the song. 

WMG =


----------



## Prydogga

cataclysm_child said:


> My latest video, just some short sloppiness...



(Sorry to quote a year old post but-)

OMG it's you that I watched play Bleed!? Ah okay, well you sir are a great player.


----------



## hufschmid

Thi thread needs some headbanging 

Sorry, I dont have long hair....


----------



## Baldi

A few Intrepid videos.. 






POW!


----------



## Sebastian

*Sebastian Plays FEAR FACTORY*

So Finally I decided to record and upload some of the FF songs I can play...
*All *4 first Albums - Soul Of A New Machine, Demanufacture, Obsolete, Digimortal that includes Bonus Tracks.

A couple things first. Recorded with my Jackson COW7, Behringer GM108 15W amp, Old/Cheap camera, and a 1$ microphone. I "tried" to edit the audio/video in Audacity and Ulead Video Studio - notice the word tried haha. 
There are mistakes, but I'm not Dino or COW, and you can't imagine what horror I had while recording and editing  That's not an excuse to any mistakes.. but maybe ... Took 2 weeks everyday to complete

Some videos may have muted parts - thats thanks to WMG - bunch of idiots.. you can't imagine how many times I had to edit all over some covers.. even 4 times because there were audio tracks... 

What else... Comments/ratings nicely seen - also negative 

Link to my channel:
YouTube - CyberwastePuppet's Channel

Thanks for your time !


----------



## JohnIce

PRS Custom 22 in drop C with the Axe-Fx (Bogner Überschall and ENGL Powerball sims).


----------



## MikeH

More terrible drum wankery.


----------



## fretninjadave

Cribs tree house edition with Hank of the Detruction Moose.



Heres My band vid. Busted


----------



## Bevo

Moose


----------



## fretninjadave

Bevo said:


> Moose


 


Glad you dig it bro.


----------



## vector2

Soilwork - Grand Failure Anthem_string skipping riff


John Petrucci - Glasgow Kiss_intro


Fear Factory - Slave Labor_intro


Soilwork - Nerve (first couple minutes)


Joe Satriani - Tears in the Rain_cover


Original D Aeolian Riff


----------



## Quantumface

i guess ill put my two cents of watching no ones but posting my own
within the ruins


----------



## MikeH

Sweet video man. I'm a huge fan of WTR. We played a show with them recently and they are killer dudes. Not to mention everything is so flawless live.


----------



## Speedy Fingers

My entry for the Chappers Mayones competition:


----------



## snuif09

me playing archetype i didnt have my 7 back then


----------



## Quantumface

Ibz_rg said:


> Sweet video man. I'm a huge fan of WTR. We played a show with them recently and they are killer dudes. Not to mention everything is so flawless live.



yeah for sure dude. some guys who live in a city not to far from me brought them through here in MT. tiny ass show seeing as no bands ever come through montana but i was lucky to see them soo up close and intimately because they are probably gonna get real big real quick here soon. soo tight live its insane.


----------



## Sebastian

snuif09 said:


> me playing archetype i didnt have my 7 back then



Always good to see people playing FF 

thanks for subscribing


----------



## Zamm Bell

YouTube - bicmed88's Channel Heres some random guitar videos of me, and a little backstage thing i did for the musical "rent" a while back (with my RG1527!) and some stuff with my band mate in Mask of Judas. Also some random jammage and a so called "lick lesson"  

Dont take anything to seriously  But i hope you all enjoy.


----------



## hufschmid

snuif09 said:


> me playing archetype i didnt have my 7 back then




nice video 

I'm willing to bet that you been watching this video in order to have the same right hand playing then COW? 

You dont need so much movement in your right arm, he is exagerating... and you will play that much better if you keep your right hand movements tight......


----------



## Sebastian

hufschmid said:


> n
> You dont need so much movement in your right arm, he is exagerating... and you will play that much better if you keep your right hand movements tight......



Different guitarists.. different habits, I guess


----------



## snuif09

i didnt watch that vid but i learned the hard way that too much arm movement is bad cause after 2 hours of playing my nerves well fuck you man and my arm paralyses on random moments i need tot hit my right arm wth my fist and then it moves again pretty weird 0.o docter said it will go away but i have to stop playing guitar for a few months


----------



## hufschmid

snuif09 said:


> i didnt watch that vid but i learned the hard way that too much arm movement is bad cause after 2 hours of playing my nerves well fuck you man and my arm paralyses on random moments i need tot hit my right arm wth my fist and then it moves again pretty weird 0.o docter said it will go away but i have to stop playing guitar for a few months



actually in the COW video, he cant play on of his songs because he did not warm up properly 

Small movement is the only way to play tight and really accurate...

Then there is the show and what we see on stage when people exagerate to make things look much more cool


----------



## xiphoscesar

heres mine


----------



## thedonutman

Excuse the sloppiness and the syncing problems  

Does anybody else lose the ability to play anything right when in front of a camera or is it just me?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

thedonutman said:


> Does anybody else lose the ability to play anything right when in front of a camera or is it just me?



Didn't seem sloppy or un-synced to me

And I lose my ability to play in front of anything.


----------



## Necrophagist777

Man, I feel so inadequate here, but here is a vid I just did messing around with my new Cam and dual screen shenanigans. Excuse the odd tone, it sounds good in person 

Watch in HD if possible.

YouTube - Progessive Metal Ideas *Dual Screen HD*

EDIT: GRRRRRRRRRR!!! For some reason it's not embedding like it usually does.


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen

I just recorded this one:



I welcome any feedback you might have, positive or negative.


----------



## Doomcreeper

The quality is kinda shitty but I just finished writing this last weekend.


----------



## Necrophagist777

@ doomcreeper, sounds cool, slap on some drums and get a good mic'ed up tone and I can't wait to hear it.

@Yngtchie NICE!!! lovin it, great phrasing and nice smooth tone! 

Here's a couple quick covers I did recently, a lot better tone than in my previous vids thanks to the Recording Heavy Guitars thread:


----------



## philkilla

Here's some recent stuff I've done:


----------



## Andii




----------



## DrewsifStalin




----------



## Fionn

Heres two i did this morning!


----------



## Necrophagist777

^Your arms are too big to play guitar, they should be used for smashing tokio hotel fans!^

A couple more vids I did today with my Jackson.






EDIT:

My Entry to the T Rex Pedal Competition


----------



## Cyntex

Busted out the sixer, playing some old school riff:

YouTube - thrashy riff


----------



## PeteyG

Apologies for the bump, just got a new camcorder yesterday so decided to test drive it with a fun cover.


----------



## bigswifty

Did this a while back.. 
Done on a toneport with possibly the worst camera in existence so spare me!
I'll re-do it soon with my new camera and Mesa or XT


----------



## Auyard

That was spot on Petey 
Here's a few of mine:


----------



## omgmjgg

figure i'll add mine to the list, even though there is a thread going around with this video in it


----------



## Necrophagist777

love that danza riff! 

Just a quick demo i threw up on christmas morning.


----------



## asphyx123

Please remember I am not a professional musician just a hobbyist that really likes to play guitar and play around with this video editing soft. So please bear with me


----------



## Necrophagist777

Epic stuff man!!! Loved that shattered fortress vid!


----------



## Daniel CR

Some really cool videos in this thread 

Well here are my vids!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyEf9JAeWaE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sV5ouWoDywU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIOnywJTFWg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVDois549aY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlitrBt8f44

Enjoy =P


----------



## Necrophagist777

Just trying out recabinet with my XXX, youtube compresses it into poop though.


----------



## FMG

Hope you guys enjoy:


----------



## Necrophagist777

Amazing work man!


----------



## Slayer89

Well, I'll bring down the talent curve with a quick little vid I recorded to send some ideas I had over to my bassist.


----------



## Necrophagist777

Sweet riffs man, pretty groovy.

Here's my entry for that monkey lord groovey riff contest thing w/ RAWK FACE:


----------



## muffgoat

Jammin the latest tune from my second band GFAP! check it out, this tunes called Fling Cat Chucks



band myspace

GFAP on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Joeywilson

muffgoat said:


> Jammin the latest tune from my second band GFAP! check it out, this tunes called Fling Cat Chucks
> 
> 
> 
> band myspace
> 
> GFAP on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads




KURT RULES!


----------



## MikeH

Hate to toot my own horn, but sticky?


----------



## omgmjgg

the AAL covers are sick!

I might post my other danza cover soon


----------



## Imdeathcore

two videos of my Band Here comes The Kraken:


----------



## Abstract_Logic

The solo to the song The Infected Existence from my band Yersinia Pestis


----------



## Necrophagist777

My shred this too entry:


----------



## XxXPete

See RECORDING STUDIO FOR THREAD W MY SHRED THIS TOO W MARCO SFOGLI! -THANKS


----------



## Makkiss

So,i`we been playing guitar for about one year and 4 months. And i know these arent nothing compared to your videos,since i feel that the most members here are seriosly pro players . So please dont kill me,there are mistakes!


----------



## Makkiss

Sorry for double post,just filmed this,decided to post incase someone is intrested!


----------



## Xanithon

From oldest to newest...

Immortal - Tyrants (Guitar+Bass Cover - MEH quality) 


Meshuggah - Straws Pulled at Random (Video quality is MEH, Sound is good)  


Periphery - Totla Mad (Video quality is MEH, Sound is good)


----------



## Empryrean

I recorded my 2nd video to keep


----------



## Valserp

Makkiss said:


> So,i`we been playing guitar for about *one year and 4 months*



Seriously, I couldn't tell!
Keep it up!

All you previous 4 posters made me feel stupid for still trying 

Makkis, playing is ok but is your guitar out of tune?

Anyway:


----------



## WillingWell

I have a habit of recording guitar wankery after a night of drunken shenanigans.


----------



## Gilbucci

Posted up a few today! Let me know what you think.


----------



## Necrophagist777

Here's a little diddy I came up with:


----------



## Zamm Bell

Here it goes, a bit of shamless contest plugging. But if you want to see a player check out that Dhalif guy, he shreds!


----------



## omgmjgg

shitty shitty tone i know, I wish I would have used my v amp now. O well here it is.


----------



## Zak1233

Forgot to post this here a while ago


----------



## Necrophagist777

Zamm Bell said:


> Here it goes, a bit of shamless contest plugging. But if you want to see a player check out that Dhalif guy, he shreds!




HAHA Lif is a member here on SS and a good friend of mine, he's such a beast. Great entry yourself though.

Speaking of contests, here is my old entry for the Dirtbox Competition


----------



## Stephen

Video i did yesterday of jamming randomly to things. Sorry about the clipping in the second half of the video, my webcam mic couldn't handle it (every time i lowered the level of the mic it turned itself back up)



Clip from a gig...


----------



## Malacoda

Bunch of covers I did plus my entry for the D'Addario "Strange Places" contest. I've been playing for almost 2.5 years now.


----------



## mickytee

Fionn said:


> Heres two i did this morning!


 

your t-shirt isnt tight enough!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

EDIT:
Nevermind..added to original post






User01 said:


> your t-shirt isnt tight enough!



If it were any tighter he'd be wearing it on the inside.


----------



## Guitar Nymph

Amazing players in here 





playing a Dethklok song


----------



## Despised_0515

The beginning of one of my band's songs I recorded for my drummer



and I just added drums to the video's audio in Garageband to start recording actual MIC'd tracks tomorrow morning. A little critique would be appreciated.

STRAIGHT DEATH.mp3


----------



## gunshow86de

^


EDIT: Damnit, meant for two posts above me, sorry Vicer.


----------



## Xiphos68

*This thread is where all General Music YouTube videos should now be posted from now on unless it's so cool, so out there/rare etc that it deserves it's own thread. A mod will decide and if not it'll just get merged into this thread.

Go nuts.
-dj
*




Slip of the Tongue


Monsters of Rock 1990 Donington Part 1


Monsters of Rock 1990 Donington Part 2 


Steve Vai Whitesnake Solo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evmb46sjhc4
Man those Universe are beautiful! Love Vai's tone in Whitesnake and that Triple Neck is ridiculous!


----------



## lava

Bump because this is awesome.


----------



## Apophis

that is really nice


----------



## Xiphos68

Apophis said:


> that is really nice


The guitars or vids?


----------



## Louis Cypher

awesome.... used to have that Donnington Show in 1990 on tape as I recorded it off the Radio 1 on the day! lost the tape but thank the l0rd for naughty Torrent downloads as I found it again! and having it happily on my ipod now! LOL!! 

Also gotta shout some love for Vanessa Warwick and Headbangers Ball UK!! used to be 3 hours long on a Sunday night HBB.... wtf happened?!!? 

Great thread!! LOL!


----------



## Louis Cypher

sorry to double post but listening to the DC interview.... is it just me who thinks it be so cool if when God spoke to you at Heavens gate... he sounded like David Coverdale.....??


----------



## djpharoah

So you just go on YouTube and post any/random videos here in new threads?? It seems like a lot of your threads are just YouTube videos my man.


----------



## Xiphos68

djpharoah said:


> So you just go on YouTube and post any/random videos here in new threads?? It seems like a lot of your threads are just YouTube videos my man.


Yes sir they most of the time are. I should probably make a thread called.
"Xiphos68 youtube vids of the week."
I love watching youtube guitar vids.


----------



## djpharoah

Nah - don't make the thread. We already have a youtube thread on here to which you should post these videos.


----------



## scottro202

djpharoah said:


> Nah - don't make the thread. We already have a youtube thread on here to which you should post these videos.



Really? I didn't know we had a thread like that. What section is it in? It doesn't appear to be in General Music (unless it's not stickied, which it really should be in that case  )


----------



## djpharoah

scottro202 said:


> Really? I didn't know we had a thread like that. What section is it in? It doesn't appear to be in General Music (unless it's not stickied, which it really should be in that case  )



Your right - the one I was thinking about was the personal youtube videos.

So I'm gonna create a a thread, sticky it and then all you YouTube whores can go wild


----------



## djpharoah

Changed to the YouTube Thread.


----------



## Xiphos68

djpharoah said:


> Changed to the YouTube Thread.


lol your awesome!


----------



## Xiphos68

djpharoah said:


> Nah - don't make the thread. We already have a youtube thread on here to which you should post these videos.


I never knew that.


----------



## scottro202

djpharoah said:


> Changed to the YouTube Thread.



Wait, so can we post any Youtube video we want? Or does it necessarily have to be music related?


----------



## djpharoah

It has to be be music related as we ARE a music site (video/interview/gear video etc).


----------



## MikeH

Well shit. If this gets stickied, I want my "post your own youtube vids" thread stickied. that bitch is like 18 pages long.


----------



## Necrophagist777

Some piezo noodling with my JP7 and Axe Fx


----------



## Slayer89

Necrophagist777 said:


> Some piezo noodling with my JP7 and Axe Fx




Hey, you got a hair cut! Looks good.

Video sounds nice as well.


----------



## vhmetalx

i might as well post a vid or two...


----------



## mamadow

Youtube is officially down for the past 15mn....


----------



## Necrophagist777

New little cheesy instrumental I put it.


----------



## synrgy

Don't have much up yet, and I've already posted one of these in another thread, but whatever. I'll jump in.

This one is just me (poorly) playing my Shakuhachi in my office's parking garage:





Then there's this one I did roughly last summer, when I had just acquired the Akai APC40 for use with Ableton Live. Shitty quality -- it's recorded in my car (which *was* my mobile studio before somebody stole my fucking laptop and other stuff from my apartment..) at night without the lights on so people could see the lit pads of the APC. Only a short clip cause that's all my phone would do at that time. Alas, I never did finish the tune you'll hear playing. Maybe I'll get back to it....



*edit*

SHIT! Almost forgot about my NINJA KITTEH:


----------



## Necrophagist777

Love Nolly's patch, moved a few of the settings around slightly but very similar. 

Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I don't have any videos for my new band yet, but this is a live video from my old band, Awkward Silence:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJKoPLPCm0M


----------



## Malacoda

New Ocean cover:


----------



## generation_trip

Nice vids guys


----------



## Duckykong

Me On my Loomis & Gsp1101


----------



## Cyntex

snippet from a demo track I am working on, and yes I know, I need to pracrice some more


----------



## White Cluster

Check this kid out..really good covers
YouTube - returnNull's Channel

YouTube - returnNull's Channel


----------



## ProgCorey

Vid of me playing Rusty Cooley's Under the Influence


----------



## Cyntex

Duckykong said:


> Me On my Loomis & Gsp1101




Nice cover and you make that guitar look so small lol.

Little lead part on my own Loomis


----------



## JohnIce

Some songs from my band, Rhinestone :


----------



## hauntedairport




----------



## AliceAxe

synrgy said:


> Don't have much up yet, and I've already posted one of these in another thread, but whatever. I'll jump in.
> 
> This one is just me (poorly) playing my Shakuhachi in my office's parking garage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's this one I did roughly last summer, when I had just acquired the Akai APC40 for use with Ableton Live. Shitty quality -- it's recorded in my car (which *was* my mobile studio before somebody stole my fucking laptop and other stuff from my apartment..) at night without the lights on so people could see the lit pads of the APC. Only a short clip cause that's all my phone would do at that time. Alas, I never did finish the tune you'll hear playing. Maybe I'll get back to it....
> 
> 
> 
> *edit*
> 
> SHIT! Almost forgot about my NINJA KITTEH:




I expected to see a guitar vid, but thats beautiful flute playing I love it...and ninja kitty!


----------



## Cyntex

Riff I came up with this afternoon. Almost ashamed to post here with all the chops you guys have. :|


----------



## Deathbringer769

Just same random shred videos my friend recorded one day when he was over with his cam. I'll put something serious up eventually haha.


----------



## JouniK86




----------



## vector2

Periphery - Racecar solo


Soilwork - A Predator's Portrait solo


Soilwork - As We Speak solo


Machinemade God - For Those Who Care


----------



## JouniK86

My band's video footage from the recording session (sorry bout the lazy subtitling and bad humor):


----------



## Absaloms Axe

Here some Covers:

Meshuggah-content:


Bulb-content:




RSF-content:


Devin Townsend-content:


Own Stuff-content:


Jazz-content:


----------



## Murmel

One of my first covers.
Be gentle, I've only been playing for a year 

And no, I do NOT look like a metalhead.


----------



## Balee

damn why won't my embedded vids show? just the code ^^


----------



## Adam Of Angels

A quick improv on a BFR Baritone I got one time:



Another improv but played acoustically on a Flaxwood (actually the beginning is from a song of mine):



A random video I made while trying out "elbow spasm picking" which, yes, is the incorrect way to trem pick:


----------



## Cyntex

My first cover, not that great, lots of me being off, especially on the harmonics but it's a start. And I need to play more standing up, there too much of a difference.


----------



## Balee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfCKv0qSK2o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTF0X7N8M1A&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ANLygtmMj3o&feature=related

Since I somehow can't post embedded vids I'll just post the links


----------



## Murmel

Balee said:


> Since I somehow can't post embedded vids I'll just post the links



Mine embedded itself 

What the fuck? Now yours are embedded? I can haz supr powas?


----------



## smakawhat

hmmm... seems the object embedding is on the fritz...

anyway you can check out the links below, or else just join my channel (link in signature) to see latest posts.

SYL - You Suck
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ktbwMsXX9Pg

Deftones - Diamond Eyes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W-w7D_qkgk


----------



## Empryrean

smakawhat said:


> hmmm... seems the object embedding is on the fritz...
> 
> anyway you can check out the links below, or else just join my channel (link in signature) to see latest posts.
> 
> SYL - You Suck
> 
> 
> Deftones - Diamond Eyes



I too, superpowas


----------



## smakawhat

I smell HTML forum glitch...


----------



## Necrophagist777

Noodle..........noodle..........noodle.


----------



## Balee

Nice vids everybody!


----------



## 13point9

New Trigger the Bloodshed video bid of a change in style more old school sounding in the 1st half...


----------



## JohnIce

This one is quite unrelated to guitar playing... apart from having one on my band's songs as the soundtrack  It's a tutorial on how to make a pencil drawing into a full-colour digital painting. You can find the full size pics in the Art & Photography section


----------



## stranger

Nicely done, everyone. I will try and get some of my solo stuff on here, and get your opinions.


----------



## smakawhat

Latest


>


----------



## chisox91

Vids of me playing one of our songs this past weekend

YouTube - Vyrael - Sea of Trees Live (Drum Cam View) Pt 1
YouTube - Vyrael - Sea of Trees Live (Drum Cam View) Pt 2
YouTube - Vyrael - Sea of Trees Live (Drum Cam View) Pt 3


Vyrael on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
Vyrael | Facebook


----------



## vector2

nice finally being able to do 16th note sweeps at ~200bpm


----------



## ittoa666

Malacoda said:


>




That singer totally killed any talent in that video. The playing was good, but the other guy just looked like he watched too many deathcore videos and decided he could do that too. I'm sorry, but that kid is ridiculous. 

And when did the "cool" kids start listening to cephalic carnage?


----------



## vector2

put up a little original solo that i recorded over a minute or so of the outro to 'ethernity' by sybreed. nothing spectacular


----------



## marktorches




----------



## TruthDose

RIP Dio


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Here is my channel:

YouTube - TriviumSamurai's Channel

I have a full cover of the Fortress album (minus Wretch) plus some BTBAM, Periphery and After The Burial 

Seeing as it won't let me embed here i'll post some links:

Palms Read:


Ants Of The Sky (Part One):


Spoils:


Totla Mad:


Sequoia Throne:


That's just a small sample!

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks 

If anyone has a request for a cover i'll give it a go too


----------



## Voodoo Turkey

Here are three of mine, I'm a little low in the mix but these are the only videos I have at the moment... (The last one is really shitty)


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

I do a lot of PTH, BTBAM covers etc here:
YouTube - TriviumSamurai's Channel



Any feedback would be awesome 
Thanks!


----------



## prplhz

Here is me playing a song from my band Shattered Theory.



Let me know what you think. 

Inb4 Dethklok


----------



## AliceAxe

since the topic of 'relaxed virtuosity' came up in a thread I thought I would post this. 

Not that I claim in any way to be a virtuoso! But its a little improv I did in a laid back kind of quirky blues style I thought some of you might like. It was a one take off the cuff jam I made with a shitty cam and a fender G-dec as my accompanyment. I used it for my first experiments with video editing , but I thought it came out kinda cool so here it is. Hope y'all like it


----------



## 7thdimension

Hey whats up my fellow strumboxers? 
heres a vid i have playing some original riffs from 
my band DESPITE ALL THEORIES EP coming out 
winter 2010. Any and all critique is welcome.


----------



## rockerjeff

This is a recent video of Hedras Ramos from Guatemala.


----------



## asphyx123




----------



## glassmoon0fo

heres a quick vid of a favorite of mine, "point to point" by AAL. enjoy!


----------



## intothejoe777

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VigokIJaoB0


----------



## Warchest1

I have a shit load of videos on my channel. I'm not amazing, but i'm trying. Check it out, theres a lot of random Loomis stuff if anyone is interested.

YouTube - Warchest1's Channel


----------



## intothejoe777

FUCK, final got it to work haha


----------



## aditya dutta

Here's my funny Dream Theater Tribute video. I actually showed this to DT when they came to NZ, they loved it. I hope you guys love it too.


----------



## vhmetalx

I got this guys


----------



## Empryrean

uhm


----------



## AlucardXIX

Some of my personal favorites:


----------



## 777

Setup my friends JS1200 and it just ooooozes tone!! 

So I did a quick video =]


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Baldi

*Here's a cheesy metal project (Originally intended to be a harry potter concept album) I started a few years ago that never got finished...
*

*
*

*
*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lgGI5PFTBk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jk21L9dFgc4
*

*
*


----------



## Slayer89

So, I guess I'll bump this thread up since I personally enjoy it so.

My latest "riff idea video notepad dealio"


----------



## ToniS




----------



## Chiner




----------



## AliceAxe

I've enjoyed a lot of vids in this thread. 

I have to say too that I wish more people would post their vids in this thread instead of making separate threads everytime they want to show a new song or vid of themselves or their band. I don't know if that is practical or not, but it seems it would make reading the forum and viewing them easier IMHO.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Did this earlier today:


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

I did this earlier today


----------



## BenInKY




----------



## King_Prawn

Continuing on the Chimp Spanner theme, here's an old vid of mine:


----------



## AlucardXIX

Hai Guise :>


----------



## King_Prawn

Fuck yeah, Chimp Spanner up in this bitch.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Figured I'd keep the trend going haha


----------



## Born4metal85

I made this in 30 minutes and recorded it immediately 




Who loves anime??


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Breaking away from the Chimp theme now...


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky




----------



## NickDowe

something extreemly gay occurs at around 2:27 in the video... just disregard our drunk, bi-sexual synth player! lol


----------



## StupidDav

Got two for y'all - one old and one brand new

Periphery - Icarus Lives


FellSilent - Immerse


----------



## S-O

Some weedly weedly wahs, and some meedly mees. Along with some sexy jean shorts.

Any thoughts/critiques?


----------



## binky

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKd3YsEQJn4
Gotta perfect it. And the volume and quality are low... why would you even bother watching it?

I forgot how to embed videos, HELL YEAH!


----------



## S-O

YouTube - Obscura - The Anticosmic Overload [Bass Cover on a 7 String]

Well, that's odd.


----------



## vhmetalx

ChrisOfTheSky said:


>




woah. im subscribed to you and didnt know you were from ss.org


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

vhmetalx said:


> woah. im subscribed to you and didnt know you were from ss.org



Hey! 

Yeah haha, i do wonder how many of my subscribers are actually on these forums...

But anyway thanks for subscribing!


----------



## binky

S-O said:


> YouTube - Obscura - The Anticosmic Overload [Bass Cover on a 7 String]
> 
> Well, that's odd.



...thank you?


----------



## josh pelican

I can't say I watched every video on all 13 pages, but from what I saw, there are some fucking excellent guitar players on this board. I'd love to jam with some of you.

Here are some honorable mentions (in my humble opinion):
-Ror3h covering "Future Breed Machine" by Meshuggah.
-Stephen Platt playing the "Dechirstianize" solo. I would like to see you cover the whole thing plz.
-bulb for obvious reasons.
-cataclysm_child covering "Void" by Fellsilent (saw on youtube before and loved it).
-philkilla for covering Morbid Angel, Cannibal Corpse, Defeated Sanity, and Spawn of Possession. You fuck. Post more.
-vector2 playing a very well executed cover of the "Racecar" solo.
-Absaloms Axe covering "New Millenium Cyanide Christ".
-Voodoo Turkey - Rhapsody. Enough said.
-intothejoe777 covering Born of Osiris.
-AlucardXIX for obvious reasons.

Once I get this fucking cast off, I'm going to buy a camera and get some bass videos up. I have one video at home (I'm at work right now) of me playing As Blood Runs Black's "My Fears Have Become Phobias". The video quality is fairly crappy, but it's such a fucking fun song to play. I will probably do a few more for poops and laughs.

If you want to see specific songs covered, chuck 'em at me. It doesn't really matter what genre or tuning it is. There are some things I won't cover, either because I don't think I can learn it, or because I don't want to, .

I'm very tempted to get a fretless just to do some Death covers properly. I can play them on a fretted bass, but it's not the same.

I have a few in mind, but I'm curious to see what other people want covered (on bass). I'll see what I can do! Please keep in mind I am not the best player in the world. Maybe the fifth.

Just kidding. I've never had difficult learning songs, though. Hopefully I get at least one Blink 182 cover.


----------



## AlucardXIX

I get the same kind of mention as Bulb? Fucking awesome haha


----------



## josh pelican

I know I've seen a few of your videos on Youtube, but the ones you posted on here just rule. I won't lie and say I watched all of your videos, but I did go through and read which ones were there. Excellent choices for sure. You know the way to a man's heart. Jamming with you would rule.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Haha thanks man. I kinda started that whole youtube thing to cover songs that either haven't been done before or ones that are very sparsely covered. Kinda surprised I've gathered the number of subscribers I have to be honest (even though it's really not that many)

Taking time off from videos soon to do more recording of my own stuff though!


----------



## Eptaceros

sound quality sucks cause it's recorded on a mac laptop. I have no clue about audio/visual equipment for this kind of stuff. any recommendations? I'm looking to post many covers on youtube cause learning other songs is mostly all i do on guitar haha


----------



## S-O

binky said:


> ...thank you?



Glad I could... help?


----------



## binky

S-O said:


> Glad I could... help?


Opinions always are helpful
...or almost always 

Anyway, the question mark was because I didn't know if what you said was something good or bad


----------



## S-O

binky said:


> Opinions always are helpful
> ...or almost always
> 
> Anyway, the question mark was because I didn't know if what you said was something good or bad



No, sorry, I see now haha, was not critiquing the playing! I was trying to embed the video, but I failed, the vid was cool, crazy bass, who makes it?

Normally you just copy and paste the link, and the forum will auto-embed.


----------



## binky

S-O said:


> No, sorry, I see now haha, was not critiquing the playing! I was trying to embed the video, but I failed, the vid was cool, crazy bass, who makes it?
> 
> Normally you just copy and paste the link, and the forum will auto-embed.


Some guys in Taiwan, and they sall it to like 15 different companies that sell them ranging from 300 to more than 1000 . HeKe-Vetrieb is the name of the guy, he has some crazy, cheap basses.

Anyway, I'll try again. Another video, same bass. The previous one was better though.


----------



## Evil7

A song I wrote called "FLESHLESS".
I arranged the song, our vocalist (Tripp) wrote the lyrics and named the song.
Here is a video without vocals.

Here is the video with vocals.


----------



## cryogen

From our CD release earlier this year.


----------



## cryogen

Chiner said:


>




One of my favorite Meshuggah songs!


----------



## Leec

Here's my video nonsense.

An imcomplete song and the first video I ever made:


A complete song and second video I've made:


----------



## 7thdimension

lemme know what you guys think xD


----------



## AlucardXIX

I feel like I'm spamming this thread =/


----------



## MrTorture

A solo from one of my favourite bands:


----------



## numberonejrio

I've been spending the summer trying to get a metal band together, I finally did it.


----------



## Eptaceros

AliceAxe said:


> I've enjoyed a lot of vids in this thread.
> 
> I have to say too that I wish more people would post their vids in this thread instead of making separate threads everytime they want to show a new song or vid of themselves or their band. I don't know if that is practical or not, but it seems it would make reading the forum and viewing them easier IMHO.



Actually, it's pretty awful for actual conversation. In threads like these, people just "plug" their videos without regard to anyone's posts. Clear example:

13 posts ago I asked for some recommendations for the preferred equipment that allows you guys to upload these videos in good quality. You'd think that with so many people on here with good audio/video quality, at least one person would chime in. Alas, nobody replied because it seems like everyone's too busy hoping to hear good things about their own videos without talking about others.


----------



## josh pelican

AlucardXIX said:


> I feel like I'm spamming this thread =/




Keep them coming!


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky




----------



## AlucardXIX

josh pelican said:


> Keep them coming!



Dont worry haha. I'm going to be doing a really cool Cloudkicker vid soon, it's gonna be really special! And another Rodrigo y Gabriela cover!


----------



## brodjentle

some sick vids


----------



## Baldi

[myspacevid]867232[/myspacevid]


----------



## binky

AlucardXIX said:


> I feel like I'm spamming this thread =/



You officially own the world, now. Sick cover, dude. Also I agree with a comment on your vid, I'd love to see Kneel by Ion Dissonance covered by you.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Now Kneel I could probably do, considering there's a tab out for it. Plus I really like that song haha. Good suggestion! And thank you, I have figured out parts of other Danza 3 songs, and WALLS in full (to the best of my ability, I'm sure it's pretty wrong) but I'm waiting for Josh to tab some songs out so I can cover them correctly! (Here's to hoping for a Vicki Mayhem tab!)


----------



## S-O

Baldi said:


> [myspacevid]867232[/myspacevid]



I liked this a lot!


----------



## deathsguitarist

This is me testing out my new Invader 100. I am in love with the tone 


This is me playing live with Epicurean in 2009.


Sorry, no 7 string content yet, but I will have some 7 string videos up soon


----------



## Eptaceros

AliceAxe said:


> I've enjoyed a lot of vids in this thread.
> 
> I have to say too that I wish more people would post their vids in this thread instead of making separate threads everytime they want to show a new song or vid of themselves or their band. I don't know if that is practical or not, but it seems it would make reading the forum and viewing them easier IMHO.





Eptaceros said:


> Actually, it's pretty awful for actual conversation. In threads like these, people just "plug" their videos without regard to anyone's posts. Clear example:
> 
> 13 posts ago I asked for some recommendations for the preferred equipment that allows you guys to upload these videos in good quality. You'd think that with so many people on here with good audio/video quality, at least one person would chime in. Alas, nobody replied because it seems like everyone's too busy hoping to hear good things about their own videos without talking about others.



lol @ my point being proven by the previous posters. not even the popular youtube dude with high quality vids can spend 10 seconds of his time to recommend me a camera or mic.


----------



## AlucardXIX

Man if you sent me a private message or a message on youtube I'd respond rather quickly. This thread sometimes seems to fill out rather quick with videos and posts get lost. So yes, your point is definitely true this is a bad venue for conversation based around the videos, but it does keep the forum much cleaner with less threads about a new video or 2 by someone.

Anyways, I just used a Kodak M1033 digital camera on a tripod, set it to capture at 720p, and play through my cab. The camera picked up all the sound on my old videos, then I would just sync the mp3 with what I played in the video. 

Now, however, I do a direct recording and sync it up to the video, then sync the mp3 with it to get the best possible quality.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky




----------



## Leec

Eptaceros, yes this thread is mostly going to be people posting their videos. There's nothing wrong with that. It's the reason people uploaded or even made them in the first place. And you seem to know this, so don't get what your beef is. You could always shoot people a PM or use the search function (I started a thread on just this subject a while back) for more direct answers.

To answer your question, it works pretty much as you'd expect. Try to capture it with just the video camera, and the sound will most often be pretty bad. Whilst recording the video, I plug my guitar into my PC and record what I'm playing on top of the backing track. I export the result as an MP3 and use that as the audio for my video.

My camera isn't good quality at all, but it does the job and cost less than £100. A Samsung U10, I think.


----------



## cryogen

deathsguitarist said:


> This is me testing out my new Invader 100. I am in love with the tone
> 
> 
> This is me playing live with Epicurean in 2009.
> 
> 
> Sorry, no 7 string content yet, but I will have some 7 string videos up soon




Awesome man!


----------



## Eptaceros

Leec said:


> I plug my guitar into my PC and record what I'm playing on top of the backing track.



yeahhh, i don't know how to do all that lol


----------



## matt edri

Universal Mind Cover - LTE



Not as sharp as all you players in this forum, but I just got back to playing a year ago.


----------



## PeteyG

Here's my little cover of Under One Sky.

Edt: While I'm here I may as well post my other recent vid. Ages ago I did a medley of a few songs from the Architects album Nightmares, I decided to redo it.


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6

YouTube - harvest

me playing a show.


----------



## omgmjgg

I need to stop being lazy and post my 12.21.12 cover


----------



## Key_Maker

Shytty stage and recording, but live action:


----------



## aditya dutta




----------



## AlucardXIX

Cause sometimes I like non-metal:


----------



## AlucardXIX

Acoustic FTW!


----------



## Makkiss

About 2 years of playing now,and i made this vids yeasterday and today. Not nearly as good as the guys that posted before me.. But i tried!

Circle of Contempt - Color Lines 



Parkway Drive - Unrest


----------



## Jaaaaamie

Here's me messing about on the Les Paul I won, yeh it's a bit of a shitter but it was free

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zacsI8tDPI


----------



## Chopsession




----------



## Chopsession

Beer jam with some Slayer!!!


----------



## vhmetalx

I learned the Berzerker solo and put up a shitty ass cover so i thought i might as well put it here too


----------



## Enselmis

Mind if I play?


----------



## vampiregenocide

This is a shit video I did like well over a year ago now, just showing off my customized RG7321. I wasn't sure what to play, as it was spur of the moment, so I just did a few simple shitty riffs. It's old, and I'm not that good.


----------



## SD83

Video and sound are slightly out of sync, and as (nearly) always we're playing way too fast, but anyways, I thought I'd share these

@Chopsession:Slayer+beer+jam =


----------



## generation_trip

My cover of immerse - i know its not brilliant there are a few mistakes and vid is out of sync in parts because i recorded the audio separate to the visual. Been playing for a year but only been playing properly for about the last 6/7 months if that


----------



## ittoa666

vampiregenocide said:


> This is a shit video I did like well over a year ago now, just showing off my customized RG7321. I wasn't sure what to play, as it was spur of the moment, so I just did a few simple shitty riffs. It's old, and I'm not that good.




That guitar is hawt.


----------



## vampiregenocide

ittoa666 said:


> That guitar is hawt.


 
Cheers


----------



## asphyx123

Had some fun this morning editing this video


----------



## sgswimmer

heres me covering Dream Theater's Shattered Fortress 


heres me covering Dream Theater's Dark Eternal Night


----------



## Esp Griffyn

vampiregenocide said:


> This is a shit video I did like well over a year ago now, just showing off my customized RG7321. I wasn't sure what to play, as it was spur of the moment, so I just did a few simple shitty riffs. It's old, and I'm not that good.




Awesome tone, what's in your rig?


----------



## sidge428

been playing about a year....anyone in derby or nottingham (UK) wanting a guitarist?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNUaNAC9wvI FellSilent - Erase/Begin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cS1exkovHOM Monuments - Memoirs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4oN-E62eZI Monuments - Admit Defeat

thanks


----------



## vampiregenocide

Esp Griffyn said:


> Awesome tone, what's in your rig?


 
Cheers man! Thats literally just the onboard distortion on my Marshall AVT100. Brilliant little combo, tone is really great both distorted and clean.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

vampiregenocide said:


> Cheers man! Thats literally just the onboard distortion on my Marshall AVT100. Brilliant little combo, tone is really great both distorted and clean.



I think it says a lot when a modded 7321 ("Basswood!!11!!1" etc etc) and a Marshall combo ends up sounding a lot better than some of the megabucks rigs I've heard on here!


----------



## vampiregenocide

Esp Griffyn said:


> I think it says a lot when a modded 7321 ("Basswood!!11!!1" etc etc) and a Marshall combo ends up sounding a lot better than some of the megabucks rigs I've heard on here!


 
Ha ha cheers man.  Yeah it sounds phat for a 7321, I'm really pleased with how it came out. A pretty solid rig I think for a guy like myself who can't afford a Mesa or ENGL. It's a shame they discontinued the AVT series, some of the best combos around to start with imo. Wipes the floor with the Line 6 and Vox combos in that price range.


----------



## Cyntex

Tryout for an upcoming youtube collab (I hope), partial cover of my old bands song Your Flesh Is Mine:


----------



## Yaris

This is my cover of It's Gonna be Me by *NSYNC


----------



## Rashputin

PeteyG said:


> Here's my little cover of Under One Sky.
> 
> Edt: While I'm here I may as well post my other recent vid. Ages ago I did a medley of a few songs from the Architects album Nightmares, I decided to redo it.




Thats f#"¤ tasty man. I'm really looking forwards to the RSF album. Both you and Nolly have that "effortlessness" about your playing that makes it sound good.

I noticed you tuck your fingers on your picking hand in. I've heard a lot of people do this to play faster, but you seem to have the feel as well. When I try that I loose the accuracy and dynamics and become sloppy. I tend to have my fingers down the whole time. I noticed a lot of players flip their pick the other way too, like bulb does. I can't do that either without loosing accuracy. I seem to be stuck with my one picking technique. Anyway; great playing man.


----------



## Metalman X

Something I made this weekend. I'm working on a more "proper" video for one of my other ATM, though.

For fans of gothic doom/death metal


----------



## Dimensionator

you guys should check out my youtube channel. i do some cover vids. not great but.. i could use some feedback. the link is in my sig


----------



## aditya dutta

A collection of my live video footage and my dream theater tribute video


----------



## Meinrad

This is how far I've come after playing guitar for exactly a year... talk about lack of natural ability  But who cares, waking up the neighbors is fun!


----------



## AlucardXIX

A couple of little mistakes, but it's all there


----------



## Ænimus

Hey everyone we are a new deathcore band in the bay area. Though I would share this video with you. It's of our guitarist Jash playing some leads and the solo of our first song. We would love some input about it so tell us what you think. Thanks!

Also you can check out the entire song at Ænimus on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads if you like what you hear!


----------



## Metalcoreguy




----------



## FMG

This is a new video of me playing an Andy James solo... hope you dig!


----------



## vhmetalx




----------



## MikeH

vhmetalx said:


>




Sick cover! Love me some Wretched.


----------



## Lukas

First song from my band. In the process of recording now.


----------



## vhmetalx

Ibz_rg said:


> Sick cover! Love me some Wretched.



Thanks man! I love me some Wretched too. Theyre sooo fucking sick. I love the instrumentals on Beyond the Gate too.


----------



## MikeH

Still have to pick that CD up.


----------



## vhmetalx

Ibz_rg said:


> Still have to pick that CD up.



Its worth it man. Probably my favorite release of 2010.


----------



## ty469725

Here are the covers I'm most proud of. Mostly because the other covers have grainy footage, because I filmed at night. I know not to make that mistake again 





I haven't covered many of the bands I've been meaning to get to - Misery Signals, Architects, As I Lay Dying (new album!), Parkway Drive, even songs off The Ghost Inside's new album, but I will be getting to them soon. I hope I can meet some people with similar tastes on here


----------



## Naren

Some pretty good covers in this thread.  Here are a few of my own:







I just randomly upload covers when I feel like it. I've also got some by Orphaned Land, Gojira, Scar Symmetry, Alice In Chains, and a death metal cover of a Japanese pop singer.  Probably gonna upload some by Atheist, Dillinger Escape Plan, and Cynic in the future. Just something I do when I feel like it, so they aren't perfect.


----------



## ttiwguitar

This video is a couple years old. I probably can't even play this right now.



And some live stuff...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Cyntex said:


> snippet from a demo track I am working on, and yes I know, I need to pracrice some more




The beginning reminded me of this in a way.


----------



## davemeistro

^^^
Great job on the Al Di Meola cover


----------



## vhmetalx

TylerHerod said:


> Here are the covers I'm most proud of. Mostly because the other covers have grainy footage, because I filmed at night. I know not to make that mistake again
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't covered many of the bands I've been meaning to get to - Misery Signals, Architects, As I Lay Dying (new album!), Parkway Drive, even songs off The Ghost Inside's new album, but I will be getting to them soon. I hope I can meet some people with similar tastes on here



Is that a ec401? was it worth the money? Is it as thin as the ec1000?


----------



## FretWizard88




----------



## Naren

^Great cover. I love Blotted Science. Is that in A? or Ab?



davemeistro said:


> ^^^
> Great job on the Al Di Meola cover



Thanks, man. Love Al Di Meola. 

I just did a cover of Unquestionable Presence by Atheist:


----------



## DVRP

Totla Mad Cover, kinda crappy


----------



## Baldi

Woof!


----------



## Baldi




----------



## AlucardXIX

It's been a bit...


----------



## rockerjeff

Here's Eric Maldonado shredding away


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

Last part of my Fortress album cover


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

The very last and way overdue part of my Fortress album cover


----------



## Judge Dredd

AlucardXIX said:


> A couple of little mistakes, but it's all there





That was awesome, dont worry about the mistakes i didnt even noticed, was enjoying the vid to much.

heres some of my videos


----------



## Evil7

Here is my first attempt at video editing.
This video was really fun to make. I hope someone enjoys it.


----------



## sevenstringj

Prelude in D minor


Nocturne in F-sharp minor


Initiating my friend's 2-yr old son


----------



## Baldi




----------



## j3ps3

If you're into my stuff, then head to:
Less Than Three on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

We're also in the middle of making our EP and you can check out updates from here:
Less Than Three (lessthan3metal) on Twitter

And also, if you're on facebook and like my stuff then be sure to join this page  :
Less Than Three | Facebook


----------



## AlucardXIX

Just did this!


----------



## Ahmet

Here is my YouTube Page:

http://www.drheyjoe.com

I tried to play David Gilmour - On an Island's Ending Solo:



Here it is! Be the first viewers of my very first video clip. A flavor from the songs i wrote that i've been living through:



Thanks.

A.


----------



## bostjan

19-EDO tutorials round one:


----------



## vector2




----------



## MikeH

vhmetalx said:


>




I'll one-up you with some new Wretched.


----------



## vhmetalx

Ibz_rg said:


> I'll one-up you with some new Wretched.




Ah you bastard.
I got some new Within the Ruins though.. so HA


----------



## Padraig

Sonic Boom!!!!


----------



## Rako

Have a couple, nothing too fancy. I haven't done one in a while, though. Been focusing on my own shit a little more.


----------



## DVRP




----------



## JohnIce

A little demo of my new home-built 7-string


----------



## Matt-Hatchett

Here's something to change the pace up a little bit. I hope you guys enjoy it.


----------



## vector2

Scar Symmetry - Deviate from the Form solo


Soilwork - The Thrill solo


Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb solo


----------



## josh pelican

Mattchett, I thoroughly enjoyed that. I listened to a few of your tunes. Please don't ever stop.

EDIT: What does everyone use for a camera? Recording webcam videos is just... awful.


----------



## MikeH

vhmetalx said:


> Ah you bastard.
> I got some new Within the Ruins though.. so HA




Move to Ohio so we can start a band!


----------



## Matt-Hatchett

josh pelican said:


> Mattchett, I thoroughly enjoyed that. I listened to a few of your tunes. Please don't ever stop.
> 
> EDIT: What does everyone use for a camera? Recording webcam videos is just... awful.





Thanks Man! I'm glad you enjoyed it. I just use the Webcam that is already in my laptop. It works pretty well.


----------



## beefshoes

I have Youtube but I only upload to Facebook these days.
Here is all of my videos:



My old band covering August Burns Red's Backburner (I am playing the shitty ML) http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1206962698374&subj=1357870070


Cynic-Integral Birth (Fretless Bass) http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1664654620386&subj=1357870070



Opeth- Bleak (Bass)http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1652073945877&subj=1357870070




Protest The Hero- Sequoia Throne (Bass) http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1631788758760&subj=1357870070


August Burns Red- Truth Of A Liar (Drums) http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1560184408696&subj=1357870070




August Burns Red- Pardox (Guitar) http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1381980233703&subj=1357870070




Sigur Ros- Untitled #8 (Bowed Guitar) http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1357824709830&subj=1357870070




Muse- Stockholm Syndrome (Guitar) http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1326567768426&subj=1357870070





Meshuggah- Rational Gaze (Guitar) http://www.facebook.com/#!/video/video.php?v=1598708251768&subj=1357870070


----------



## asphyx123

Full Cover of Dream Theater's "Pull me under"


----------



## Metalman X

Well, wrapping up the record finally. Decided to make another clip using one of the "filler" tracks for the record (well...not really filler, but a shorter, simpler ambient track I did to set mood & pace between songs...not that anybody listens to full "albums" anymore, sadly...).

Nothin' major here, but I dig's it. I got a more 'proper' video in the works though which should be out in the next week or two, as will the full record.


----------



## Metalman X

Ok....I actually cranked out a second clip today.

Here's another one from my upcoming album:


----------



## Abiogenesis

The Faceless - Akeldama solo cover by me, enjoy!


----------



## davemeistro

I love me some bulb


----------



## Rudebrat

the only SoA guitar cover vid right now

and some faceless


----------



## Baldi

New stuff im workin on:


----------



## AlucardXIX

For the record, I dont hate djent.


----------



## DVRP

AlucardXIX said:


> For the record, I dont hate djent.



I already commented on youtube  but dam I loveeeeeeeeeeeeeee this intro


----------



## DrewsifStalin

Sorry for fail quality, guys!


----------



## whisper

Teh METULLLZ!


----------



## whisper

Baldi said:


> New stuff im workin on:



dude, this is awesome!


----------



## GalacticDeath

Me covering some Veil of Maya.


----------



## xwmucradiox

One project Im working on with some friends:


----------



## DrewsifStalin

^ What just happened o_0


----------



## whisper

DrewsifStalin said:


> ^ What just happened o_0



SkullGrid-ish


----------



## btfsam

DrewsifStalin said:


> ^ What just happened o_0



drewsif with the 420th post wouldn't you think to post a vid about some sweet drugs?!


----------



## chucknorrishred

that shit was pretty crazy, after all that intro go into some riffs and changes with vocal parts or something then a interlude with a unique solo w/rhythem (for solo only) then end it the same way u started it 

good job


----------



## TheWreck

Damn! that is impressive!! Great work Man!

So now let drop the musicianship a bit...!
There something wrong with the downstrokes in the intro, and i really messed the last note...

Here's one of my songs, Blueprint of Deconstruction
Should have some quality vids of my grind project in a complete mix soon, working on it with a friend.


----------



## sggod89




----------



## Pif

Brand new track called "The Only Way Out" by my band Thira. Still in the writing phase, actually (there's a screw up in one of the triplet runs, but the general song idea is there)


And another new track, "Vanity"



www.thiraband.com


----------



## asphyx123

Sorry, for some sloppy sections in the solo, it's still a little too tough.


----------



## RaceCar

Yep, no vocals and we just play covers...I'd like to point out though, that our drummer is un-worldly.


----------



## TreWatson




----------



## The McThief

Older video, not that great of video quality, but the sound is fine. I know the solo isn't exactly like the record, but it's close enough.



AM I THE ONLY PERSON ON YOUTUBE THAT FREAKING HEADBANGS? I feel like an idiot now lol.


----------



## MikeH

TreWatson said:


>




So fucking good.


----------



## archgabriel54

A collection of my riffs made into an EMG 707 and Ibanez Prestige 7 String review.
Made about 3 years ago.


----------



## Soubi7string

archgabriel54 said:


> A collection of my riffs made into an EMG 707 and Ibanez Prestige 7 String review.
> Made about 3 years ago.




you good sir are the one responsible for me getting a seven string
for I watched this video
and bought one a many moon ago
.....thank you


----------



## josh pelican

xwmucradiox said:


> One project Im working on with some friends:




I am moving to Maryland.


----------



## ralphy1976

RaceCar said:


> Yep, no vocals and we just play covers...I'd like to point out though, that our drummer is un-worldly.




fuck yeah!!! 1st time i watch a 8min cover by anyone!!!! wicked!!!!


----------



## RaceCar

Thanks man I appreciate you taking the time to watch it! Took us several takes to get the whole thing without screwing up lol


----------



## xwmucradiox

josh pelican said:


> I am moving to Maryland.



Do it. The metal scene in Baltimore is pretty good.


----------



## Metalman X

I got a few track's up from my new album, "Frozen In A Twilight Hell". Just songs, plus a bit of a slideshow deal featuring photography my female did, and original artwork I did.


----------



## RaceCar

RaceCar said:


> Thanks man I appreciate you taking the time to watch it! Took us several takes to get the whole thing without screwing up lol



By the way its a Tool song from Lateralus. One of my favorite ones!


----------



## archgabriel54

Soubi7string said:


> you good sir are the one responsible for me getting a seven string
> for I watched this video
> and bought one a many moon ago
> .....thank you




Dude I'm so happy to have played my part in your purification


----------



## ralphy1976

RaceCar said:


> By the way its a Tool song from Lateralus. One of my favorite ones!



yeah i just did a bit of research...kind of like tool, going to get some albums...and also going to get some RA albums.


----------



## TreWatson

xwmucradiox said:


> Do it. The metal scene in Baltimore is pretty good.


tell your guys to get your shit together so you can play shows.

my drummer works at the recher and carthage needs dudes to play shows with,


----------



## RGD MIKE

screwing around. tell me what you think of the first two riffs.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ho4aC0Big8s?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ho4aC0Big8s?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## RGD MIKE

my video wont show. help


----------



## Cyntex

short tapping sequence I recorded with the Digitech gsp1101 default settings.


----------



## early_grave

Two covers from me, leave a comment please :] im working on the solo of animals as leaders- wave of babies now.


----------



## tbar




----------



## whisper

http://www.youtube.com/v/ho4aC0Big8s?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US


----------



## RGD MIKE

bad ass tones out of my marshall and RGD
YouTube - Technical Death Metal


----------



## Metalman X

Made a clip for my tune, "Deadzone". It's one of my slower, sludgier tunes, driven more by fuzz-bass, and the guitar more of an atmospheric extra to it.


----------



## vector2

The Absence - Wartorn , on my Agile 27"


----------



## vhmetalx

Keith Merrow! \m/


----------



## DaveCarter

Not particularly accurate but Im only messing around with it


----------



## xwmucradiox

TreWatson said:


> tell your guys to get your shit together so you can play shows.
> 
> my drummer works at the recher and carthage needs dudes to play shows with,



We might end up playing shows but I doubt we would play Recher. Too impersonal with that high stage and barrier I end up feeling completely detached from the audience in venues like that. You cant get up close to the people in the front row. Floors are so much better 

Your band sounds rad BTW


----------



## MikeH

Me playing a solo from the BOO studio updates.


----------



## josh pelican

josh pelican said:


> What does everyone use for a camera? Recording webcam videos is just... awful.


 
Anyone? This got lost in amongst the videos so only one or two people saw it.


----------



## MikeH

I just use a 6.1 MP Sony CyberShot. Nothing great, but it gets the job done.


----------



## josh pelican

Ibz_rg said:


> I just use a CyberShot. Nothing great, but it gets the job done.


 
That's what she said.

I might have to grab a little camera and get some videos up. I tried uploading an As Blood Runs Black cover a few times as a joke but YouTube kept failing. I think it was a sign.


----------



## Black_tear

Just playing the all famous Van Halen solo from Beat it, i missed some of the harmonics and it is not that perfect but hey, who cares, i'm doing it for fun!
Hope you like it, comments or questions always welcomed!


----------



## atimoc

Dicking around with a backing track and an RG that reeks of the 80s


----------



## AlucardXIX

josh pelican said:


> Anyone? This got lost in amongst the videos so only one or two people saw it.



Kodak M1033. Does 720p vid pretty well. Been using it over a year with really no problems, you can probably get something even better now for the price (like $140?)


----------



## MikeH




----------



## mahzerwrath

Hey guys, just wanted to share with you a drum cover I did for a periphery song. It is the ending polyrhythmic section for the song "Insomnia." 

My camera is crappy and only lets me record around 2 minutes of usable video, which is why I wasn't able to do the entire song.

If you like it please subscribe, I have one other video up now and will continue to upload more! Thanks guys 

I<3 ss.org

-Brandon


----------



## Customisbetter

Great job!

*returns to rock band kit*


----------



## mickytee

sounds great!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Nice man, I wish I could play drums. Everytime I jam with my drummer I always get the urge to play some double kick stuff at 300 bpm but then when I try it ends up being at 3 bpm


----------



## mahzerwrath

haha thanks guys! stealthtastic you made me lol! hahahha


----------



## SYLrules88

nice job dude!


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

My cover of Paganini's 24th Caprice, metal style of course  Will be uploading seven string stuff soon too

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOdB7Dm4n5g

Here's the link. For some reason I can't embed it here


----------



## FMG

Flippin' 'eck man! Awesome


----------



## Coryd

Nice man!!!


----------



## nojyeloot

You have a GREAT talent sir. Well done. That was really fun to watch. Like your tone too


----------



## CapenCyber

My goregrind band GOUT's video for our first track. It's very silly:



Gout on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Lumunofloginism

Song i wrote the other day.
drums and stuff are tab it made.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMlrKKJQmOg

ide be happy if anyone took a look :]


----------



## TreWatson

it's in the forum too.

new song


----------



## Cabinet

That's awesome, you sure look like you're having fun


----------



## cataclysm_child

...in the background 



The embedded video looks shit, so either watch shit and die or click here for 720p which also looks shit, but it's better 

Hope you like it!


----------



## Razor777

Excellent man! Well done, loving it!


----------



## Asrial

OHGODYOUAREBACK

Didn't realise you were cataclysmichael on youtube, made my day. 
Oh, btw, 0:24 eliten0Ob is me! 

Anyway, killer cover, love the tone, and I can't find anything serious that could be considered a flaw. Maybe some video layout could be worked on, as I personally don't dig the random-sized boxes format at 4:56. That, and the lack of your Illustrated 8-string with the pulse-inlays.  Couldn't find it in the video, not even on the rack behind you... 6 guitars visible in the video, none of them is the Illustrated as far as what I can spot. Not that the other guitars ain't godly looking too... ^^

And that fanned one... 

Overall:


----------



## vampiregenocide

Good to see a new vid sir! Waiting on these originals you spoke about a while back


----------



## guitar4tw

Great to see another video!


----------



## DaveCarter

I lol'd at the intro with the comments  Great video, tone is spot on, cheers!!


----------



## Joose

Ace.


----------



## cataclysm_child

Haha, that's funny Asrial!
I always have problems figuring out how to place 3 videos in one square, hehe. Tried to make the editing as epic as the music.

Vampire: I'm waiting on that as well


----------



## Asrial

Hmm... Try making a test-video, where you just cover some easy song, and test out some different layouts.
Getting a secondary camera to mount on the head of your guitar and put that up in the corner with you in the background (Or vise versa) would look really really cool.


----------



## Menigguh

cataclysm_child said:


> ...in the background
> 
> 
> 
> The embedded video looks shit, so either watch shit and die or click here for 720p which also looks shit, but it's better
> 
> Hope you like it!





DUDE!! I've loved your videos. been following you on youtube for a while
ANOTHER GREAT VID


----------



## mayx

Great Playing and Sound! So, would you please share with us your recording setup for this vid?


----------



## Coryd

Sick man! Great playing and video!!!


----------



## Randy

When you're not trolling relentlessly, you're a pretty alright guy, Michael.


----------



## Vision

Your blackmachine looks like a spaceship with all the dials and switches. A spaceship that rocks.


----------



## wannabguitarist

Fantastic cover dude, you got tabs?



Vision said:


> Your blackmachine looks like a spaceship with all the dials and switches. A spaceship that rocks.



That's a Carvin


----------



## Alberto7

I've already said this on YouTube and Facebook... But this is SO much fucking WIN that I have to comment wherever I see it!  The editing is pretty crazy. And, just like vampiregenocide, I'll be looking forward to some originals 

PS: I want a demo of your new Carvin... I need a video of it showing everything it can do! (it'll probably take like an hour to demonstrate what each of the 50 knobs can do )


----------



## cataclysm_child

Asrial said:


> Hmm... Try making a test-video, where you just cover some easy song, and test out some different layouts.
> Getting a secondary camera to mount on the head of your guitar and put that up in the corner with you in the background (Or vise versa) would look really really cool.



I've actually done that before. I just clashed the video right on top of the others though:

Haha, funny to see old videos. What was I thinking when I dialed that tone?!
Anyway. I have been thinking mounting on the headstock again, but my webcam has so damn bad quality... But now that I got MY SUPER AWESOME ANDROID PHONE WITH 720P RECORDING (just messing with Randy) I may try to tape that on the headstock or something, haha.



Menigguh said:


> DUDE!! I've loved your videos. been following you on youtube for a while
> ANOTHER GREAT VID


Thank you 



mayx said:


> Great Playing and Sound! So, would you please share with us your recording setup for this vid?



Thanks. Setup is axe-fx -> tc electronic impact twin (audio interface) -> logic

I forgot to say this is also an entry for a competition tc electronic is running.




Randy said:


> When you're not trolling relentlessly, you're a pretty alright guy, Michael.



Very kind of you Randy 



wannabguitarist said:


> Fantastic cover dude, you got tabs?



I do actually. A guitar pro tab. It's only of the first riff though, learned the rest by ear  Just pm me your email and I'll send it.



Alberto7 said:


> I've already said this on YouTube and Facebook... But this is SO much fucking WIN that I have to comment wherever I see it!  The editing is pretty crazy. And, just like vampiregenocide, I'll be looking forward to some originals
> 
> PS: I want a demo of your new Carvin... I need a video of it showing everything it can do! (it'll probably take like an hour to demonstrate what each of the 50 knobs can do )



Haven't you learned anything from idol? Just because someone can perform someone else's songs doesn't mean they can make music themselfs


----------



## Asrial

cataclysm_child said:


> I've actually done that before. I just clashed the video right on top of the others though:
> 
> Haha, funny to see old videos. What was I thinking when I dialed that tone?!
> Anyway. I have been thinking mounting on the headstock again, but my webcam has so damn bad quality... But now that I got MY SUPER AWESOME ANDROID PHONE WITH 720P RECORDING (just messing with Randy) I may try to tape that on the headstock or something, haha.



I actually got an idea, that might work for your videos.
Because the shot at 1:24 at your TesseracT-video, you got 2 small boxes and you playing in the rest of the screen with the lead guitar.
Maybe adapt it into your "main framework", where you got the 2 boxes at one side, top and bottom corner, with you being batshit wild at guitar at the rest of the space. Top corner should be dedicated to a headstock-view cam of the lead, and bottom corner should be a *reverse*-headstock-view of the rhythm, so you see the playing from behind the bridge and parallel with the strings, so we get a great shot of the attack and in general right-hand technique.
Of course with some dynamic changes throughout the video, but main frame would look wicked if you did it like that. 

By the way; in the competition, you had to have the most youtube views on the video to win, and right now, you are in the lead. I approve.


----------



## cataclysm_child

Sounds like I need more cameras 

The most viewed gets the 2. prize yes. I'm totally fine with that though! Awesome.


----------



## TheJag

*

An old vid of me check it
*


----------



## Cyntex

Attached my camera to my guitar and recorded the intro riff of BTBAM's Informal Gluttony, the focus on the picking hand is ok, but I couldnt get the camera to focus on both hands


----------



## TheDjentlman

My attempt at covering half of a Veil Of Maya song.

I've only been playing for 4 years! Don't judge me! hahaha
But please hit me up with feedback on my playing!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Got the sexxxiverse set up and cranked out some Bulb-age


----------



## josh pelican

I already told Tre, but when I get my laptop back, I am doing a bass cover of the AmTran.



xwmucradiox said:


> Do it. The metal scene in Baltimore is pretty good.


 
I'd want to jam with you dudes. Shit is nuts. I'd finally have an excuse to play something technical with tapping.


----------



## Takutin

ibanez rg7321


----------



## chisox91

YouTube - Groovin


----------



## Rashputin

With this vid you should win the thing. Pure win. uh..Win.


----------



## cataclysm_child

Thanks man. I thought I had a chance at the 2. prize for most views. That was until a guy with friggin 100k subscribers joined, lol.


----------



## Pif

glassmoon0fo said:


> Got the sexxxiverse set up and cranked out some Bulb-age





Seriously, Chris, that thing is friggin SEXY. The nickname is quite appropriate.


----------



## JamesM

josh pelican said:


> I already told Tre, but when I get my laptop back, I am doing a bass cover of the AmTran.



Once I get my EMG 45DC in my Pendulum I'll be doing an 8-string cover of the same song.

And, to contribute, same guitar without new pickup;


----------



## LeeMD




----------



## JamesM

Shit, hello Lee. I love Martyr Defiled.


----------



## LeeMD

thanks man!


----------



## habicore_5150

one of my more recent camera-time videos
mistakes here and there (as expected), and some kind of video de-syncing (dont ask me why it did that)
guessing its probably the only video in this thread that doesnt have a lot of shredding in it, but oh well


----------



## Roo

Hello all,

I know this is nowhere near as advanced as clearly everyone on this site, but anyway, I'm studying Music Tech and part of our assignment is to have a track to be hosted on youtube so it can get some hits. Anyway, I wrote a piece and recorded it in my 2nd week and submitted it. So if some of you guys wouldn't mind checking it out I'd be really grateful. 

YouTube - Andrew Helps - Blissed Out Guitar Jam

Please ignore the horrible audio distortion (the little pops and clicks) my course tutor managed to somehow get that on all our tracks which was nice of him

Its a sort of chilled out jam from a while back.

Hope you guys dig it


----------



## davemeistro




----------



## Black_tear

Another short one.
Still haven't got the time to do one entire song, i'm like, recording in two minutes and uploading lol. It's not that i don't have it, but i already spend a lot of my time learning songs for Gigs and Lessons and this is supposed to be a relaxed approach so enjoy it for what it is! Enough writting .


----------



## Eptaceros

i finally got some kind of camera, so here you go:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJCTcAHlmcM

this is off the latest Defeated Sanity album, Chapters of Repugnance. album of the year, imo

how the hell do you embed


----------



## Abiogenesis

Here's a short clip by me, covering Animals As Leaders - CAFO clean tapping part.


----------



## Yaris

A taste of OC.


----------



## JohnIce

Just did a litte dumb shred-improv over a karaoke track, enjoy


----------



## mr_ormus777

This is me and my Gary Kramer Turbulence R36 soloing over one my tunes 'Answers'


----------



## GYiakoumi

here's a video of me playing the razor's edge solo from Octavarium


----------



## Baldi

Ive posted this on here already, but....
According to a lot of the people commenting on it, its sped up!!!!? 


So I recorded this today:

....and people still think ive sped it up and slowed down the stopwatch!!!


----------



## WillingWell

Some licks I ripped off of Emil Werstler from Daath:


----------



## Wookieslayer

Eptaceros said:


> i finally got some kind of camera, so here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> this is off the latest Defeated Sanity album, Chapters of Repugnance. album of the year, imo
> 
> how the hell do you embed




dude FUCK YEAH! love that album, did you know they recorded it with a zoom distortion pedal thru the clean channel on a jcm800 or something LOL


----------



## Eptaceros

haha, that's crazy! the production is so crushing


----------



## AlucardXIX

Haven't done anything new in a while. Here's my entry to Aliases' guitar cover competition


----------



## vector2

The Absence - Triumph on my Agile 27"


----------



## CooleyJr

I actually uploaded 4 videos today. 3 Outworld rhythm play-alongs and a guest solo I did for Nick Budosh AKA Shodub AKA MetalBuddah on here.

Dis.





And said guest solo. 


Also.. Baldi.

People will never accept what they think is impossible. I've heard thousands of times (I'm not joking about the "thousands" part either) that when I do some picking that seems ridiculously impossibly fast, they all say it's fake, I sped up the video blah blah blah. I've learned to take it as a compliment because they think I sped something up because THEY think it's impossible!


----------



## XxXPete

Hey guys..I shot 3 new vids in past 2 weeks right before my BIG move from Las Vegas back to CHICAGO.. thanks for all the support, and Merry Christmas, and Happy Holidays to my Djentlemen, and SHREDDERS!
Video 1: Dave Walliman Fusion Contest Entry:

Video 2: Bernie Ricos 30 seconds to Fame Contest Entry(featuring a clip from my song "Twisted Walls Of Terror"..taken from my debut solo cd "Bad Karma" Due out spring/summer 2011)  

Video 3: Blue Bug Competition:


----------



## RGD MIKE

All videos done with my RGD. idk how the embedded player works
Tech Death Teaser

Clean 7 String

YouTube - YOUR SPEAKERS ARE GONNA BLOW!!!!!!


----------



## ALLEGAEON

Here is little vid of me laying down a solo for my buddies band "down the rabbit hole".


----------



## Meatbucket

Kay guys, I did a pretty lame Darkest Hour play along. Go look! I need attention!
What...? I'm lonely...


----------



## TreWatson

not a playthrough, but some new work from me!


----------



## Meatbucket

TreWatson said:


> not a playthrough, but some new work from me!



I...I love you.
Also, that's Chemical Plant, not Emerald Hills. D:


----------



## TreWatson

Meatbucket said:


> I...I love you.
> Also, that's Chemical Plant, not Emerald Hills. D:


i have no clue what you're referring to *points to video title*

also, i mistyped "green hill zone" from sonic 1.  which i did as we;;. let me know if you want to hear that


----------



## Meatbucket

TreWatson said:


> i have no clue what you're referring to *points to video title*
> 
> also, i mistyped "green hill zone" from sonic 1.  which i did as we;;. let me know if you want to hear that


I would very much love to here that, you inspired me to do Hill Top Zone from #2.


----------



## bosmaster

Hey guys,

Am new here, but here it goes, this is my new band Wolfcrusher, using mainly drop A tuning (this current one is in normal B tho). Hopefully kicking up in the Northwest territories in the UK in early 2011. Enjoy. Comments welcome.
Recorded with either my 27" custom urban camo warlock loaded with SH/SH2 or my epiphone explorer loaded with Iron Gear Hammerheads into a Pod Studio UX2, using Pod Farm 2 and DFH. Bass is a Johnson loaded with an EMG DC-45.



(I know it is not a video, but its on youtube...)

More stuff on the youtube channel/myspace

Wolfcrusher on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Dan


----------



## McKay

Finished a quick playthrough video, check it out.



One of the kicks triggers wrong at the beginning but it is proving incredibly hard to fix, so I left it in. The alternative render had a similar thing happening sooner and way more apparent.

Audio is the WIP mix combined with the take of me playing along, it isn't an ideal setup but you work with what you have. 

FINISH HIM


----------



## Evil7

Thats some fucking Sickness dude! 

I really dig it. 

Did I mention that was fucking sick?


----------



## MFB

Good to see I'm not the only one doing MK metal  I did an entire grindcore "album" on it, still have to do vocals though


----------



## UnderTheSign

When I read grindcore AND video games I think Discordance Axis... Got any uploads? 

Sounds tight btw! What do you use for recording and drums?


----------



## MetalGravy

Not sure I hear the MK influence, but badass none the less.


----------



## McKay

UnderTheSign said:


> When I read grindcore AND video games I think Discordance Axis... Got any uploads?
> 
> Sounds tight btw! What do you use for recording and drums?


 
I'll put stuff up for download when stuff is finished and recorded properly! Probably going to be recording the DIs ourselves and sending it off for mixing.



> Not sure I hear the MK influence, but badass none the less.


 
I'm trying to think of a way to make it more obvious, I mean unless I add in awesome 90s techno with it it's going to have to be lyrical.


----------



## lookralphsbak

this is sick


----------



## MSalonen

McKay said:


> I'm trying to think of a way to make it more obvious, I mean unless I add in awesome 90s techno with it it's going to have to be lyrical.



But those cheesy synths are the best part!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Awesome 

Out of curiosity what are you tuned to?


----------



## UnderTheSign

Please do add 90s techno.


----------



## scherzo1928

loomis sig + mortal combat, instant win


----------



## XxXPete

2 more I forgot to put up!
1) Andy James solo contest :

2) Milan Polak strings On Fire 2 contest:


----------



## Meatbucket

Dayum. Skillz.


----------



## J0NNYBRAV0

I don't know if anyone has played this game, but if you have you know that the first boss theme music is AMAZING!

So here's my cover of it on guitar


----------



## Mn3mic

First had a laugh when I read the name of the thread but the tune sounds bad-ass.
Reminds me of Whitechapel


----------



## Soulwomb

I vote for putting a epic solo in one of your songs and before the solo kicks in you should have a quick sample that says Finish Him. Then after the solo have another sample that says Flawless Victory Fatality. Sounds cheesy but damn it would be epic win at least to me haha.


----------



## synrgy

Toasty!!


----------



## MSalonen

Soulwomb said:


> I vote for putting a epic solo in one of your songs and before the solo kicks in you should have a quick sample that says Finish Him. Then after the solo have another sample that says Flawless Victory Fatality. Sounds cheesy but damn it would be epic win at least to me haha.



Totally using this idea.


----------



## Meatbucket

A Day To Remember kinda does that, but they do it for a breakdown, go figure and it's "FIGHT!" rather.


----------



## McKay

Since the thread merger I'm not sure which posts to reply to. 



> I vote for putting a epic solo in one of your songs and before the solo kicks in you should have a quick sample that says Finish Him. Then after the solo have another sample that says Flawless Victory Fatality. Sounds cheesy but damn it would be epic win at least to me haha.



That would be awesome as shit!


----------



## tacotiklah

McKay said:


> I'm trying to think of a way to make it more obvious, I mean unless I add in awesome 90s techno with it it's going to have to be lyrical.




Not necessarily. You could add a few samples of "finish him" "fight" or whatnot in there without having to resort to techno.


----------



## ZackP3750

I recorded the first clip using my new 7 string this morning. I've been learning Racecar (slowly, but damn surely), and was just messing around with my brother's camera. Let me know what you guys think, it's my first foray into YouTube guitar vids (other than a shitty acoustic one haha)


----------



## Rako

A video of a slower acoustic song my friend and I came up with.
My lead clean parts are somewhat improvised 'cause we're still working on it. But I think it can turn into something pretty nice : )


----------



## Fisch MIOLI

here is my old band Winston Smith.



My two current bands, Open Fire!



Oblivion


----------



## vhmetalx

Didn't wanna necrobump my NGD thread so here's my first cover with my new geeter from Alex Wade:


----------



## shattered

This is a song from my band (me being the guitarist and composer): 

Drummer is 14. I'm 16, bass player is 16, singer is 19.


----------



## The Omega Experiment

vhmetalx said:


> Didn't wanna necrobump my NGD thread so here's my first cover with my new geeter from Alex Wade:




I LOVE that guitar.


----------



## The Omega Experiment

This is my project. I will be making play through vids soon. Furor isn't much to watch, but the music is there. Paramount is made with pretty pics with Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## vhmetalx

The Omega Experiment said:


> I LOVE that guitar.




thanks man


----------



## Jaaaaamie

Some messing about with Dimebag style licks and others with my Dean, and some Ibanez RG1527 play about with a track I'm half working on.

Enjjjjoi


----------



## Dimensionator

Me being bored and doing a Metallica cover.


----------



## PeteyG

Man it's good to get back into making vids and playing guitar in general.


----------



## scoot

YouTube - lurker livin


new song for my band, An Isle Ate Her. I got lazy and need to learn the final riff (it's some sweep madness) butttt yeah this is just like a short grindy thing. crank your volume up, it's pretty quiet


----------



## Jaaaaamie

scoot said:


> YouTube - lurker livin
> 
> 
> new song for my band, An Isle Ate Her. I got lazy and need to learn the final riff (it's some sweep madness) butttt yeah this is just like a short grindy thing. crank your volume up, it's pretty quiet



Haha that band name, took me two times


----------



## Black_tear

A new one recorded


----------



## scoot

Jaaaaamie said:


> Haha that band name, took me two times






 i like tricky shit haa


----------



## beefshoes

Future Breed Machine. I am not sure how to actually post the videos here but there are other Meshuggah vids on my channel that need some views and stuff. I am about to stop uploading because no one watches them.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkOdGf9mkZk


----------



## Virtual Scott

Lots of great stuff here. Good job, folks! As for me... I'll play (literally). 

The quality is debatable... well, everything is I suppose, but here's a few videos from the "home recording studio" where the "magic is conjured", brains are fried (generally, my own) and fingers are shredded. This is the guitar solo from "So Near So Far Away" from the forthcoming Oceans of Night CD. Ignore the obvious heavy metal faces...


----------



## Baldi

another clip of some stuff im workin on:


----------



## Virtual Scott

Baldi said:


> another clip of some stuff im workin on:



Nice! An 8-string axe, right? Damn, I'm not sure if I could even wrap my fingers around that sucker. I like the song - Primus/Animals As Leaders/Behold The... vibe.


----------



## scoot

Baldi said:


> another clip of some stuff im workin on:




this is rad, nice and jazzy but still with pretty heavy accents. 

tangaroa in your sig = super cool, do you play for them?


----------



## Encephalon5

Ignore this post.


----------



## heilarkyguitar

YouTube - Heilarky's Channel


----------



## heilarkyguitar

I like this tread . lol push play on all the vids and have the sound of chaos lol thats funny to me damn i need some buds.........


----------



## scoot

Encephalon5 said:


> Ignore this post.




i refuse


----------



## ralphy1976

Baldi said:


> another clip of some stuff im workin on:





really cool man, really nice to see someone using an 8 string differently!!!


----------



## Baldi

scoot said:


> this is rad, nice and jazzy but still with pretty heavy accents.
> 
> tangaroa in your sig = super cool, do you play for them?



Ahaaa you know tangaroa  yep, I've played for em since waaaaay back in the day.. 'roa are pretty much non existent now but the new stuff here that ive posted up is pretty much the new reincarnation of tangaroa .. a mellowed old-mans tangaroa! ha!

ralphy1976 - yes : ) there's more to 8 strings than just DJENT!!!!


----------



## trippled

Hi,

Just did another video with my ipod touch, thought it would be cool to throw it in here, playing a song by my band(no name yet), the name of the song is "Shapes".



Hope you'll enjoy it!

Daniel.


----------



## JeffFromMtl

That was great, and the solo, in particular was fucking awesome! Keep it up, man 

BTW, some of the stuff that shows up in "related videos" is hilarious! "Panties for Trees"!? And something about Glee and hotdogs!? wtf


----------



## Unforgiven312




----------



## Scar Symmetry

To be honest I preferred your random noodling to the solo itself.


----------



## Unforgiven312

You doesnt like the solo itself or my playing ?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Because the solo itself was a bit sloppy and notes were missed. The random noodling was tasteful and interesting.

Just practise the solo til you've got it down 100% man, from the first 7 seconds of your video I see no reason why you couldn't play it perfectly.


----------



## Unforgiven312

You are right, i just wanted to start upload covers and that was my first choise , the next one will be 100%.
thank you man


----------



## PTP




----------



## ralphy1976

absolutely amazing!!!! i have seen no one doing a cover of AAL!!!


----------



## Baldi

Unforgiven312 said:


> You are right, i just wanted to start upload covers and that was my first choise , the next one will be 100%.
> thank you man



It's not far off man! I know how difficult loomis stuff is!!
I'd say that's pretty damn good man!


----------



## Baldi

Another one...



Sorry about the shitty sound quality. These are only rough recordings to kinda document the writing process with this new project


----------



## JustinFerrari

My Bass videos 
Betcha Can't Play This - Ferrari
Ferrari - The Passion Of The Bass


----------



## jhkillam

Hey guys I've been a lurker on here for a while. Finally getting some videos together for an album I'm working on. Here is the latest one. There's a couple more on my channel, it'd be awesome to get some feedback. Thanks!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdHWWqOt35o

Here is a link to my channel

YouTube - jhkillam's Channel


----------



## Encephalon5




----------



## TreWatson

album release in 6 hours.

i can feel the electricity in the air... can you?


----------



## 7Mic7

PeteyG said:


> Man it's good to get back into making vids and playing guitar in general.



GOJIRA WOUHOU! epic cover as usual Pete!


----------



## scoot

Baldi said:


> Another one...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the shitty sound quality. These are only rough recordings to kinda document the writing process with this new project




dude all these vids are sick, such a great progression from Tangaroa, similar playing style but it's like a whole new genre haha. I dig much, do you have any anticipated time of release for a CD or anything??


----------



## PeteyG

7Mic7 said:


> GOJIRA WOUHOU! epic cover as usual Pete!



Haha cheers man, here's another riff of the week.


----------



## Rako

It's a fun and easy song. Plus it's in Drop G, which obviously makes it brootal*.





*sarcasm


----------



## vhmetalx

Eh might as well

Just learned it today and recorded the first take.
Please excuse the tone. Playing a 24.75" with .08-.38 in drop D doesn't sound pleasant. Especially on a squire...


----------



## scoot

two songs from a show we played recently


----------



## JamesM




----------



## vhmetalx

The Armada said:


>



I'm sorry I make you feel that way


----------



## Dimensionator

Cover of Rocket Skates on my new Ibby.


----------



## 7Mic7

The Armada said:


>


----------



## 7Mic7

Jaaaaamie you're a beast mate!


----------



## Blake1970




----------



## asphyx123




----------



## ralphy1976

scoot said:


> two songs from a show we played recently





:golf:


----------



## PeteyG

Yet another one from me, in the spirit of covering something before it's released based entirely on many semi-decent quality live videos, a studio video where the drum parts are being played through, and a 3 song teaser, and no knowing if you got any of it right.

First 2 riffs of the as of yet unreleased Born Of Osiris song Wheaton/Visualise Perfection.


----------



## Viridian

Me trying to play some AAL on bass.


----------



## ralphy1976

^ dude is cool!!! really nice!!


----------



## Black_tear

After seeing the last stuff some of you guys are uptdating, makes me doubt about my skills lol.
Anyway, here goes another video.


----------



## gunshow86de

The Armada said:


>





I'm not sure what the vocalist is doing, but could you please ask him to stop?


----------



## Verity

Here's my newly uploaded drum cover of Meshuggah - New Millennium Cyanide Christ. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Meatbucket

God dammit.
If only you were in San Diego. That was beast.


----------



## ralphy1976

@verity : how old are you man? 17?

bad ass!!


----------



## Verity

ralphy1976 said:


> @verity : how old are you man? 17?
> 
> bad ass!!



I know I look really young, but I'm actually 20 - so you were close-ish 

Thanks for the compliments guys!


----------



## ralphy1976

you do indeed, but that playing is sick man!! any other video?

fancy doing a cover of some RATM for me? what about "how can i just kill a man"


----------



## Verity

ralphy1976 said:


> you do indeed, but that playing is sick man!! any other video?
> 
> fancy doing a cover of some RATM for me? what about "how can i just kill a man"



I'm always up for requests - only downside is that while I'm at college I don't have much access to my drums. I'll try to figure something out though!

And the link to my youtube channel is in my signature - check it out and tell me what you think!


----------



## JamesM

^Fuck that dude! My buddy down the hall has his set here.


----------



## Verity

The Armada said:


> ^Fuck that dude! My buddy down the hall has his set here.



Trust me, if I had even a relatively inconvenient way to make that happen I would


----------



## wjm123

Just recorded a cover with my brother. 
You are (not) alone, awesome song from Entrosolet, don't know if they are popular around here, but they write some bloody good stuff!


----------



## ralphy1976

@verity : i have subscribed to your channel. i really like your playing man, good luck with your studying and practising..surely there must be a band in need of a talented drummer where you are, even in Uni?

EDIT : what do you think or ray luzier? i really like his style / phrasing!!


----------



## Cyntex

Just a short riff I am expanding on.


----------



## MABGuitar

Here is a video I just made cause I was bored of homework lol:


----------



## matisq

Metalcore song of mine:


----------



## Dimensionator

A cover of Icarus Lives I made earlier today.


----------



## PeteyG

My riff of the week this week is from the song, The Uncollective by Monuments.

Fun fun.


----------



## Stresspill

My video entry for the Aliases cover competition:


----------



## vhmetalx

wjm123 said:


> Just recorded a cover with my brother.
> You are (not) alone, awesome song from Entrosolet, don't know if they are popular around here, but they write some bloody good stuff!




Fucking impressive! How old are you guys?


----------



## ibanez-rg3ex1

YouTube - hangkan63's Channel


----------



## LavE

New episode from my band's WEB TV


(In Swedish)


/LavE

EDIT: with english subtitles!


----------



## wjm123

vhmetalx said:


> Fucking impressive! How old are you guys?



Thanks we're both 18 going 19 this year!


----------



## vhmetalx

wjm123 said:


> Thanks we're both 18 going 19 this year!



Damn I thought you were younger.. You're older than me! Still amazing stuff. Keep at it guys!


----------



## Warchest1

So I was wondering if I could get some feedback on my playing, here is the link to my channel, so far have 3 vids uploaded, Please do check em out!

YouTube - JustinAllarie's Channel


----------



## josh pelican

I was starting to do a bass cover of Death's "Zombie Ritual" but it was fucking skipping so hard. My webcam videos are dark and shitty. I only recorded just over a minute of it. I tried to upload it to YouTube for lolz but it says it's going to take 190 minutes. It's apparently 1.36 GB.

I did a cover of As Blood Runs Black's "My Fears Have Become Phobias" and it's 1.06 GB. The video is four times longer.

Fuck that. Buying a camera this week or next.


----------



## PeteyG

It's Wednesday here so it's time for another riff of the week from me.


----------



## vhmetalx

Here's an attempt at another Keith tune.. I guess youtube also unsynced it alil? idk. 
meh
here it is


----------



## josh pelican

I'm getting closer and closer to buying a camera. If only my DSLR made videos.

I have a list of seven I'm trying to sift through.


----------



## vhmetalx

i got bored and learnt this tonight


----------



## ibanez-rg3ex1

YouTube - hangkan63's Channel


----------



## josh pelican

Getting closer and closer to getting a video camera. Soon you will see bass covers from me.

You might see a lot of death metal and some other nonsense.


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan

Heres a music video of me rockin my ESP Eclipse II for my old band, Senate. Yeah... I know... we sound like 311.. A LOT lol (we started as a 311 cover band), but hey it was fun 

You'll notice some editing issues, oh well. This show was fuckin awesome though!!


----------



## josh pelican

Camera will be shipped to me Monday.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Here I am.





Some bum notes (nerves) and my vibrato is less controlled than usual (nerves too) but yeah...


----------



## Sofos

Me playing my band's song "Holy Hypocrisy". Audacity lagged pretty hardcore at one point in the beginning


----------



## Despised_0515

Eh, why not?


----------



## Khaine88

Heres my Contribution All :],
I know its abit of a common cover but I wanted to have a pop at it 
Few mistakes and etc ofc : /



Enjoy! :]


----------



## vhmetalx

I feel like i'm posting so much to youtube these days... olol

Here's some oldschool BOO on a 7!


----------



## Jryer

Hope you guys enjoy! Not my most viewed video but its by far my best. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyMLRa8iGOs&feature=player_detailpage#t=21s


----------



## pollyblank

hey guys im new to this website, but heres a video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=armdg5Y61cI


----------



## ibanez-rg3ex1

bump


----------



## timisher

Moths | Facebook


----------



## Taylo234

How about my new Emmure - Solar Flare Homicide cover?


----------



## Jaaaaamie

Some half written riffs...n ting


----------



## Eptaceros




----------



## Demeyes

Here's a vid of me and my brother doing some recording for my band Shardborne.


----------



## Black_tear

New video on my channel!


----------



## zurdo

I just recorded this for my band Acaro (Boston, MA)
We are about to release our first full lenght.
Thanks for watching the clip!!
Felipe


----------



## Wolfster

Got a Flip Video so I thought I would test it out by playing a classic solo.


----------



## Switch30




----------



## Ghost40




----------



## Mindcrime1204

Very fucking cool bro!!

Deth!!


----------



## skeletor88

I've always loved this solo.

Friedman is a fucking genius. Amazing stuff brother!


----------



## op1e

I've always loved his legato, good job.


----------



## Wolfster

Thanks guys; this is definitely one of my most favourite solos from Friedman - I just love his vibrato!

Anyway if anyone's interested I'll be transcribing this along with my other vids. Let me know if you would like a tab and I'll upload it here.

Nik Wolf

P.S there are more megadeth solos on my youtube page, so check them out - I just couldnt resist doing some more!


----------



## TimSE

Wolfster said:


> Thanks guys; this is definitely one of my most favourite solos from Friedman - I just love his vibrato!
> 
> Anyway if anyone's interested I'll be transcribing this along with my other vids. Let me know if you would like a tab and I'll upload it here.
> 
> Nik Wolf
> 
> P.S there are more megadeth solos on my youtube page, so check them out - I just couldnt resist doing some more!



Fuck yes DO IT!


----------



## Wolfster

TimSE said:


> Fuck yes DO IT!



Alright nice one man, I'll it upload later today in another thread as I didnt see the youtube only sticky!


----------



## davemeistro




----------



## Zamm Bell




----------



## matt edri

A couple of vids I shot in the winter break from college 

Periphery - Jetpack Was Yes solo


Dream Theater - Pull Me Under solo


and a few older vids

LTE - Universal Mind


Dream Theater - The Count of Tuscany solo


----------



## Baldi




----------



## ArrowHead

I just finished mixing together a new video. A playthrough of the second half of "First Day in Ohio", a new track I just finished re-mixing. The re-mix isn't available yet, but if you want to compare to the original it is still available at my soundclick page in my signature.

VERY Cynic style riff. I couldn't help myself. It's like if Cynic did more drugs, and less Yoga.

I noticed that the second guitar take is a little out of sync. I apologize. I'm slowly getting better at video editing. My next step is lighting. I love how some of you guys get really dark and moody lighting, but can still see everything clearly. I find myself having to turn on every light in the room and it's really bright.


----------



## davemeistro




----------



## Petal

OMNOM! Love it, nice cover. Great tone too.


----------



## davemeistro

Thanks man! I <3 my pod, haha.


----------



## Wolfster

Dyer's Eve in HD!


----------



## paulmecrazy

I don't have a Vid of me playing strait up yet but here is my band The Whiteboard Project. The guitar I use is a Jackson Christian Wolbers series with a single Bridge EMG. I used a 50 W Rivera Knucklhead Reverb with a Sonic Maximizer and a Decimator noisegate. 



you can dowload it free if you like @

The Light | The Whiteboard Project

and find us on myspace and facebook


----------



## Jissi

Finally got my 8-string and here's my first take on Animals As Leaders Soraya intro tapping. Quite a bit of work to do!  



Here's my take on Periphery's Buttersnips (although played with normal 6-string with open C tuning)



Fun stuff!


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky

From Scurrilous


----------



## prh

half playthrough of an originale! couple of lead vids on the channel too


----------



## Black_tear

My new video with my a solo a came up with. Comment


----------



## Goatfork

Main youtube page - YouTube - Tsuntin's Channel

Best live footage I have so far:
 -sorry for shitty audio quality, it was LOUD AS FUCK (I'm the frontman, btw).


I've been meaning to make a bunch more gear demos and stuff, but my rig is at the drummer's house lol.


----------



## BucketheadRules

Another of me:


----------



## vhmetalx




----------



## georg_f

Me playing some surf rock with HOLLYWOOD special FX
never mind the first verse (there has to be some first position/open string melody, otherwise it's not TRUE surf rock )
there's faster playing later... and an melodic solo at the end


Non embedded version:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rd1iPOv4xNk&hd=1


----------



## Xiphos68

I think I'll just leave this here.


----------



## Xiphos68

Hey, Guys
I decided to make a video since I haven't made on in a while that was good enough to be on Youtube or here. So I thought I would share this with you all. I was inspired to write these riffs from Jeremiah Chapter 1. 

Equipment Used:
Steinberger Spirit: Tone Zone(Bridge) and Evo (Neck). I'm not totally sure
Pod XT
Black Heart head (3 or 5 watt) Blackheart Cab

God Bless, Xiphos68


----------



## yingmin

dude i think sumthins wrong w/ ur camera, everythings backwards


----------



## Xiphos68

yingmin said:


> dude i think sumthins wrong w/ ur camera, everythings backwards



It does that when I record a video.

The reason the guitar fades in and out is because of my mike not being set up properly. Besides that it's fine.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Nice axe dude! Does it have that graphite neck or whatever?

Good playing too, bro


----------



## Xiphos68

Mindcrime1204 said:


> Nice axe dude! Does it have that graphite neck or whatever?
> 
> Good playing too, bro


Thank you sir! God be the glory!


My Steinberger is a Spirit (like Gibson Epiphone). They're basically that.
The company that used to make these guitar was MusicYo (unfortunately they don't produce them anymore). 

But my guitar doesn't have a graphite neck, it's actually a maple neck with a swamp ash body! It produces great tone nice attack! It's a great guitar when you throw better pickups in it (stock ones are meh). But these guitars are great they used to sell for like 350$ some people sale these things used for 500$ (watch out for that). But it's one of my favorites! I love the Spirits! 

God Bless, Xiphos68


----------



## yingmin

Xiphos68 said:


> It does that when I record a video.



Haha, rats, I was trying to make fun of you for being left-handed.


Xiphos68 said:


> My Steinberger is a Spirit (like Gibson Epiphone). They're basically that.
> The company that used to make these guitar was MusicYo (unfortunately they don't produce them anymore).



That's kind of an ironic comparison, because Steinberger is actually owned by Gibson, too. Musicyo was just a distributor that sold a lot of Gibson's smaller brands, like Kramer, Steinberger and Slingerland; Musicyo didn't actually produce anything at all. Gibson does still make Steinberger Spirits, but unfortunately only the GTs, the "broomstick/boat paddle" models.


----------



## Xiphos68

yingmin said:


> Haha, rats, I was trying to make fun of you for being left-handed.
> 
> That's kind of an ironic comparison, because Steinberger is actually owned by Gibson, too. Musicyo was just a distributor that sold a lot of Gibson's smaller brands, like Kramer, Steinberger and Slingerland; Musicyo didn't actually produce anything at all. Gibson does still make Steinberger Spirits, but unfortunately only the GTs, the "broomstick/boat paddle" models.


 this is true.

I read somewhere that MusicYo built the guitars. Yeah, they don't makes the gu deluxe's (which is what mine is).


----------



## BuckarooBanzai

Xiphos68 said:


> this is true.
> 
> I read somewhere that MusicYo built the guitars. Yeah, they don't makes the gu deluxe's (which is what mine is).









Mine... I swapped the neck out for a Moses Graphite one and put an 81-85 set in. My favorite guitar by far... I don't even bring it up to college; if it were stolen I have no idea what I would do with my life.

Yeah... either way I wholeheartedly recommend swapping the neck out, since it increases playability and makes the guitar sound LOADS better than that maple plank atrocity of an original neck.


----------



## Xiphos68

Mo Jiggity said:


> Mine... I swapped the neck out for a Moses Graphite one and put an 81-85 set in. My favorite guitar by far... I don't even bring it up to college; if it were stolen I have no idea what I would do with my life.
> 
> Yeah... either way I wholeheartedly recommend swapping the neck out, since it increases playability and makes the guitar sound LOADS better than that maple plank atrocity of an original neck.



Man that's cool! 

How much are those necks?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## MikeH

So I recorded this video a while back when BOO released their studio videos because I learned this "solo" by ear.



So I went to see them tonight. Lo and behold, they play the song. But the solo is much, much longer than what I actually played. About 1:30 longer. 

I have some learning to do.


----------



## yidcorer

This is a short video I made in order to show some songs a buddy of mine and I are working on as of lately. It sucks that you have to wait like 2 hours for a 2-minute video to be rendered.

Click here


----------



## Iheartmidgetbooty

Great vids.  impressed by you guys.


----------



## thefool

me on the right and my boy splinter8451 on the left.


----------



## JamesM

^Little bit out of tune, but otherwise well done fellas.


----------



## terrormuzik

ok, so here's mine 

I know it's not perfect, but it's first vid I've recorded. Let me know what do You think


----------



## ghostred7

yidcorer said:


> This is a short video I made in order to show some songs a buddy of mine and I are working on as of lately. It sucks that you have to wait like 2 hours for a 2-minute video to be rendered.
> 
> Click here



2 hours for 2mins? Holy crap. PM me what software you're using and I **may** be able to help you streamline your workflow to speed that up.


----------



## Cookiedude777

Hello there!
Just released an album!

Home Project album is now out!!
Experimental | Art Rock | Progressive Rock
Sound like: Steven Wilson, Porcupine Tree, Opeth, Sigur Ros
Available to stream and download for FREE on: Danny Feng

​


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams

Uh first reply to this post in quite some time, but anyhow to anyone still looking around here's my post.

I'm fifteen, i need some constructive criticism. Tell me what you think.


----------



## SeanC

I made this video almost a year ago and couldn't find it forever but my bass player just found it on his computer and uploaded it for me so I thought I'd share. Hope you enjoy.



Oh yeah, in case anyone asks I'm just running into a V-amp2 through my computer speakers. Gotta love the V-amp2


----------



## ApteraBassist




----------



## JamesM

I love Gorod. 

Good work.


----------



## SerratedSkies

The Armada said:


> I love Gorod.
> 
> Good work.



This.


----------



## JamesM




----------



## ApteraBassist

bump


----------



## drmosh

ApteraBassist said:


> bump



Is that really all you could come up with


----------



## Tree

Gorod 

I can NOT wait for their new EP!


----------



## SeanC

Tree said:


> Gorod
> 
> I can NOT wait for their new EP!



When is it supposed to be out?


----------



## ApteraBassist

drmosh said:


> Is that really all you could come up with




i stand by it


----------



## Xiphos68

Squier For Metal? 



Sorry, for the little feedback at 1:44 messed my pick up and the Mic messing up at the beginning. 


Enjoy and God Bless, Xiphos68


----------



## space frog

my first youtube vid a year ago... sound is way too low though...


a little djent 


there are a lot more on my channel... but most are not on 7 string, simply alt tunings...


----------



## ArrowHead

New Video! Easily my best production yet, video wise and also the mix! I'm very happy with this one, and usually after spending so much time on something all I can do is find things wrong with it.

This is a very power-metal -ish song. Very different from my last couple tunes.




Please let me know what you think! I've been having a very tough time getting feedback on stuff around here, positive OR negative.


----------



## space frog

^Awesome video dude. I'm usually not a fan of this kind of metal but this song is crazy.


----------



## ArrowHead

Thanks, man. I appreciate it. Stylistically, I'm all over the place. I really never know what will come out next.


----------



## MABGuitar

Here is the first cover that I've done with my 7 string.


----------



## PeteyG

Haven't done anything for a few weeks due to having my laptop and camera nicked, but getting back into the swing of things now.


----------



## MABGuitar

PeteyG said:


> Haven't done anything for a few weeks due to having my laptop and camera nicked, but getting back into the swing of things now.




Dude that was sick the tone is awesome!


----------



## xxCAGExx

im not as pro as you guys but here goes my little channel


----------



## BucketheadRules




----------



## georg_f

Me playing an unusual version of the Platoon Theme:


----------



## PeteyG

Here's this weeks vid, taking it back to where it all began for me.


----------



## SquirtleSquad

Simple scratch tracks! Tone isn't nearly there yet. Ohwell!

If you dig come find my project on facebook
Icosian | Facebook


----------



## space frog

^hey man I seriously love that stuff. nice riffs.


----------



## Ytseman

Check out my band:



If you dig the music, join us on Facebook!!!!!
Reflect The Chaos | Facebook


----------



## trevets

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJtWTq5bfO8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnDJipn3ApY
looking for some constructive critcism


----------



## SquirtleSquad

A video I did in a rush of a bunch of clips compiled together


Now with god awful playing!


----------



## JamesM

Sweet gauges bro. If I wasn't in line to be signing up for a professional career I'd totally still have my zeros in.


----------



## xmetalhead69

my bands recording our ep this summer, heres a little clip. I think you guys will really like our singer.


----------



## WillingWell

Playing the shit out of my guitar. Way too many notes. Check it.


----------



## FretWizard88

Intro Solo to The Count of Tuscany


----------



## 7Mic7

Nice playing and very nice tonez mate!


----------



## 8Fingers

My song Evilution


----------



## 7Mic7

PeteyG said:


> Haven't done anything for a few weeks due to having my laptop and camera nicked, but getting back into the swing of things now.



that riff is so nasty man (the one with the bend you do with the neck)
Im always looking foward for your lastest material man.
You always rock
I hope you all the luck you need now.

Peace PeteG


----------



## klinic

A short little cover of A Tout Le Monde, just the solo. It's pretty rough as I haven't been playing lately, so I'm uploading my bad playing to try and motivate me to practice more, flaming tends to do that to you.


----------



## PeteyG

7Mic7 said:


> that riff is so nasty man (the one with the bend you do with the neck)
> Im always looking foward for your lastest material man.
> You always rock
> I hope you all the luck you need now.



Haha thanks man 

Here's this weeks RotW from me, bit more Born Of Osiris.


----------



## drmosh

WillingWell said:


> Playing the shit out of my guitar. Way too many notes. Check it.




If you're not trolling, slow down, use a metronome and learn to play cleanly. That's not sweep picking either, it's raking across the strings in the hope of hitting some notes other than the first and last.


----------



## space frog

^This, also, learn to play in a scale rather than hitting random notes fast. Technicality > speed anyways IMO. And no offense, but there wasn't much technique in that to be honest.

Also if you want to improve your guitar skills aim for Scale the summit rather than Michael Angelo Batio.


----------



## drmosh

space frog said:


> Also if you want to improve your guitar skills aim for Scale the summit rather than Michael Angelo Batio.



Batio has flawless technique


----------



## JamesM

drmosh said:


> Batio has flawless technique



Not sure if trolling.


----------



## MABGuitar

I decided to start a lick of the week thing to try and push myself to create or learn harder licks, here's the first one.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

drmosh said:


> Batio has flawless technique


 
I wish I could find the video of him shredding and his wig falling off 

Now that was flawless


----------



## space frog

drmosh said:


> Batio has flawless technique



i need a link to support that statement


----------



## iacovetti

here's me playing some black dahlia murder a few years back with horrible tone and even worse technique


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

good ole strapping


----------



## TXDeathMetal




----------



## Metalman X

Did a semi-medley here of Metallica's "Sad But True", and "My friend Of Misery"....note a note for note cover by any means, rather my own take on the songs:


----------



## withintheruins

I've been friends with these guys for the majority of highschool and they all go to my college now and have formed a band. Its some pretty sweet shit check them out!  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZ1xNIX8Ccc&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## drmosh

space frog said:


> i need a link to support that statement



I don't know why you guys think that Batio has bad technique? His picking style may be a little unorthodox (Friedman has an unorthodox technique, but is also one of the cleanest players out there), but he is an extremely clean and exact player and he works hard on it.
I'm not saying he is a good songwriter or whatever, but his technique is very good.
Also, I've not been proven wrong by any of you guys 




The Armada said:


> Not sure if trolling.



Why would I be trolling? Since when has Batio been known as a sloppy player? Shit songwriter, yes.


----------



## space frog

my point is that all ive ever seen him do is shred a scale up and down, sweep a C major arpeggio at 200bpm or do 5-7-12 tappings on the e string. i dont remember seeing him do legatto stuff, 8 or 9 finger tapping or string skipping. 
i mean those things he does was all i was doing when i was 16 and had been playing guitar for a year. now i play stuff like VoM, periphery, scale the summit, stuff with unusual rythms and technicality, and i believe this makes me a better guitarist than i was when i was just shredding cuz i a more versatile.


----------



## josh pelican

withintheruins said:


> I've been friends with these guys for the majority of highschool and they all go to my college now and have formed a band. Its some pretty sweet shit check them out!




Aside from the fact those vocals were awful, this isn't the place to post YouTube videos of other people. This is where you post your own.


----------



## Devotion

Me playing Hollow by Submersed, it's by no means good, but I'm proud of it, my first full song I've learned, and I'll keep working on it, but hey, thought I'd share it anyways.

Crits pls, as hard as they get


----------



## androidkaita

New original song


----------



## space frog

My latest cover! This song is so friggin amazing, check out that band!


----------



## BucketheadRules

EDITED:

My second take for the DT vid was getting too many dislikes so I took the hint and got rid of it. Here's another video from me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuLg8N-X_eo


----------



## tubarao guitars

what are the correct tags for posting videos?
[youtubevid ]
url
[ / youtubevid]
please help! 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhIMOGNYYUg


----------



## space frog

lol just post the link


----------



## tubarao guitars

now i've fixed that.
remembered after tweaking links and tags for an hour!
you have to use the tags i showed and the complement of the adress, minus the bar.

for this adress:


you type:
[youtubevid ]
put the partial link minus the bar:
vhIMOGNYYUg
and close the html tag:
[/youtube ]
nice!!!


----------



## trevets

[youtubevid ]

[/youtube ]

looking for some feedback


----------



## jrg828

trevets said:


> [youtubevid ]
> 
> [/youtube ]
> 
> looking for some feedback





I actually really enjoyed that 





also looking for some feedback


----------



## PeteyG

Here's my Riff of the Week for this week, just happens to be of my own band, haha.


----------



## ArrowHead

tubarao guitars said:


> now i've fixed that.
> remembered after tweaking links and tags for an hour!
> you have to use the tags i showed and the complement of the adress, minus the bar.
> 
> for this adress:
> 
> 
> you type:
> [youtubevid ]
> put the partial link minus the bar:
> vhIMOGNYYUg
> and close the html tag:
> [/youtube ]
> nice!!!






You're confusing people. Just post the url - NO TAGS or nuthin, the forum will do everything for you.

Now you got people doing goofy tags for no reason.


----------



## fps

Here's a clip of my band, no monitors, no PA, no warmup, but it's good and loud. rock! \m/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMv0kXkGPi4&feature=related


----------



## tubarao guitars

ArrowHead said:


> You're confusing people.


sorry that.
maybe you should shed some light on my dumby skills:
why some links do appears just words, and others (like mine did) with video window?
thanx once again and sorry twice again.


----------



## ArrowHead

I don't know. It happens time to time, I think it's a bug. For example, I just tried two different versions of fps's video and it works fine. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMv0kXkGPi4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMv0kXkGPi4&feature=related


o-kay! That's just bizzare. They worked. I edited. They no work anymore.


----------



## space frog

lol, but if i quote them im sure it would work

weird shit is weird.


----------



## fps

ArrowHead said:


> I don't know. It happens time to time, I think it's a bug. For example, I just tried two different versions of fps's video and it works fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o-kay! That's just bizzare. They worked. I edited. They no work anymore.


----------



## fps

ARGH JESUS!! sorry guys i'm still leaving it cos this way you can click on the flipping thing and it's less hassle. I think if you edit you lose the ability to do an in-window embed


----------



## AborteD

http://www.youtube.com/embed/rEizXrc009c

Aborted - Meticulous Invagination (cover)


----------



## josh pelican

AborteD said:


> Aborted - Meticulous Invagination (cover)



Oh, fuck yeah! I love this fucking song. I'm going to post a bunch of Aborted bass covers soon.


----------



## CapenCyber

The latest "music" "video" of my ridiculous Goregrind band Gout:



Enjoy!


----------



## space frog

my latest cover... some BoO


----------



## VictorJamieson

My 'Red Seas Fire - Cipher' cover. Not perfect, but was for a RSF comp to see who could get the first upload. I came second. Enjoy!


----------



## davemeistro

More Bulb!


----------



## PeteyG

VictorJamieson said:


> My 'Red Seas Fire - Cipher' cover. Not perfect, but was for a RSF comp to see who could get the first upload. I came second. Enjoy!




LOVE this, very well done dude, considering how quickly you learnt it you did a fantastic job.

Here's another of my Riff of the Week vids.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi

Here's my solo cover for Red Seas Fire - Cipher. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## trevets

feedback appreciated on video
just some sloppy riff stuff


----------



## schecter4life

No 7 string vids yet, but heres my old vids 
YouTube - mopheadthe3rd&#39;s Channel


----------



## PeteyG

Not a guitar video, but who cares!


----------



## Mitch_Luthi

Heres my band


----------



## schecter4life

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Here's my solo cover for Red Seas Fire - Cipher. Hope you guys like it!




lovin the blackmachine man!!!!


----------



## metal_sam14

Here are a few riff lessons I did for "nail Guitar" run by a guy in my city.



link:
Nail Guitar | Facebook
My project that the riffs are taken from:
The Sam Locke Solo Project | Facebook


----------



## RichIKE

My band's Music video, check out our Facebook page too, link in my sig.


----------



## Dexterecus

Here are 2 compilation vid of some of my band's previous gigs:


----------



## TheMukeus




----------



## BucketheadRules




----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Admirable attempt. Clean it up and play the rest of the song now!


----------



## vector2

Paul Wardingham's new album is pretty killer


----------



## space frog

some BoO again


----------



## Zenerith

I'm not really happy with any of my videos because i'm still too sloppy 
Instructive criticism is always welcome =)


----------



## fps

Dexterecus said:


> Here are 2 compilation vid of some of my band's previous gigs:




tight and heavy \m/


----------



## brodiebroot4l

here is a video of me covering totla mad by periphery/bulb

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="YouTube - Periphery-Totla Mad Cover" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## metal tom 94

here is my band eyeballs and pyramids playing live.


----------



## polarizationguitars

instrumental awesome metal/jazz!!!  Please join us on facebook and myspace if u like this!!! Thanks!!! Peace out!!!
polarization | Facebook
Polarization | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Taylo234

My new cover of "The Plot In You - Fathers Seed"


----------



## il_matte

Since i don't have any video of me playing the only thing i can do is to post the video of this song I wrote for my band!

<object width="1280" height="750"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wSScCQ_07fU?fs=1&amp;hl=it_IT&amp;hd=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wSScCQ_07fU?fs=1&amp;hl=it_IT&amp;hd=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="1280" height="750"></embed></object>

Hope you like this...come and check our reverbnation page!

Downcure | Busto Arsizio, VA, IT | Metal / Hardcore | Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos | ReverbNation




Ok youtube has decided not to embed my video and i don't understand why,is this a signal or what? XD I'll give you the link,sorry!

YouTube - Downcure - Breathe Or Bleed


----------



## BabUShka

My old band. Had a year break now, but tryin to reunite again this summer:


----------



## ralphy1976

polarizationguitars said:


> instrumental awesome metal/jazz!!!  Please join us on facebook and myspace if u like this!!! Thanks!!! Peace out!!!
> polarization | Facebook
> Polarization | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos




awesome stuff!!! 

is this a 30" scale by any chance?


----------



## freddyg832002

I decided to post a simple song i wrote to get the hang of recording on my computer. I play metal (mostly death metal) on a 7-string but this is on my six string. I plan on adding vocals to the song soon.

can't get the video to embed so here is the link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLmfDWV8gEw

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/bLmfDWV8gEw?hd=1" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## MikeH

A little slop at the end, but I ain't even mad.


----------



## PeteyG




----------



## Necrophagist777

Petey G you are the man. Love your playing.

Just a video of me jamming a riff/lick idea like a noob with the new live rig. Had it on about .5 because the webcam couldn't handle any more volume.


----------



## Monopascal

Me playing my music with my ESP NT-7


----------



## Chopsession

For the Megaman fans...



I'm fairly new to recording guitar videos, but now that the college year is done there will be more guitar time.


----------



## dantel666

So here's my cover of Immerse by Fellsilent . let me know what you think. I need a new guitar really bad, that les paul is 7 years old..


----------



## LarsPT

Hi everyone.

This is the first track we recorded from our project called 'Fraktur'. It was recorded with a Schecter C-7 Hellraiser. You can download the mp3 for free. Join us on Facebook if you like it. The links are in the youtube description.

Keep on shredding guys!


----------



## davemeistro




----------



## TXDeathMetal




----------



## TheMukeus




----------



## PeteyG




----------



## evolusean13




----------



## Fred the Shred

First take, no processing, no layering, nothing - if entering a competition like that isn't having some balls, I don't know what is (other than the djenting ensemble of kazoo, mandolin and double bass, of course).


----------



## reject69187

Band is Vicar Mortis. Song is called "Logo." Check us at our YouTube account!

YouTube - Vicar Mortis - Logo


----------



## JakSchitt

Played with a Cort X7 through an old Line 6


----------



## xwmucradiox

Show from this weekend. Last half of my ambient/tech band's set.


----------



## space frog

Not ERG... but drop C


----------



## Chopsession

Although it's not a "hey look at what I can play video", this is for all (if any) LA BAMBA fans on the board...


----------



## Khaine88

Quite a lot of silly mistakes, but I'll post up a re upload later on when I re record a better one :>, but yea hopefully you guys will enjoy it , also check out the helix nebula!


----------



## Zenerith

Khaine88 said:


> Quite a lot of silly mistakes, but I'll post up a re upload later on when I re record a better one :>, but yea hopefully you guys will enjoy it , also check out the helix nebula!




had never heard of this awesome band before, thanks for the video!


----------



## ghostred7

Not my band...but one I filmed for some friends of mine for my nephew's 1st trip back to the US from AUS in 3yrs (1080i, feed from board, etc). Didn't put it in the "Live Concert Video" section...thought that was for signed ppl...but anyhoo...hailing from OBX, NC.... Undercross covering Roots Bloody Roots (known the drummer since he was like 8). Also my 1st time taking audio directly from the board....no post-processing done....kinna pleased w/ it. They're tuned drop-C.


----------



## Chrono

Here's me covering a song by RyanCmetal of youtube fame. His band is Ceruleus. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## PDXgreens

Sorry for not having any drums to them, not finished programming them yet...


----------



## PDXgreens

For Dream Theater and Veil of Maya fans! And everyone else....


----------



## cheechoo8

this is my band breach of trust opening for finger 11 in montreal at club soda , i'm playing guitar with the explorer.


----------



## sleepy502

This is my bands first music video!


----------



## jkguitar

New Born Of Osiris. "Singularity" dual guitar cover.

Enjoy.

YouTube - Born Of Osiris - Singularity [Dual Guitar Cover]


----------



## space frog

^DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE!!! Amazing shit

frogdit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PURtIusaqRE


----------



## Zenerith

I would very much like to get some constructring feedback of my playing style and how to improve it. Sorry all the mistakes, i've been busy and havent' been able to post a video for a while =( Hopefully next time i'll have my Axe-Fx II and a HD camera


----------



## Jaaaaamie

Something a bit more chilled


----------



## zurdo

hi everyone
here's the music video of my band Acaro 
Check it out.
YouTube - Acaro - Becoming the Process [OFFICIAL VIDEO]

Acaro


----------



## SeedofSadness

Hi there! This is my mate Jim playing Steve Vai-For The Love Of God , enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsFb39pWINM&feature=feedlik


----------



## Baldi

I've started writing some solos for the project I'm working on:


----------



## LODO1234

Check out my band Upon Collision! Upon Collision | Facebook !!!! Listen to our new song here!


----------



## MyDarkestSin

Hope you like it! I performed everything except the vocals on this song.

YouTube - Scathe-Detonate (unmastered)-djent experiment


----------



## steelwolfy

YouTube - Nightly Skyline - Alien

*Check out our MS if interested : * Nightly Skyline | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## Fiction

Selkies: Endless Obsession.

I'm doing it for my HSC later this year and our music teacher left, so I basically recorded this to send to him to show the song and for him to give me some pointers. I can't believe how well the sweeps came out, although the easier solo came out kinda dodgy.. I'm playing line in straight into amplitube which is why the clean sound is just light picking with the volume down on my distortion setting.


----------



## maulsl

Hey Guys,

Just did a Keith Merrow cover, let me know what you think


----------



## MyDarkestSin

That's a really good Keith cover, i'm diggin the video effects!


----------



## Disfiguring Reality

Root Sequence - Disfiguring Reality
Disfiguring Reality | Facebook


----------



## xxCAGExx




----------



## maulsl

MyDarkestSin said:


> That's a really good Keith cover, i'm diggin the video effects!




Thanks man!

Here's one I did of Cetus:


----------



## wyzwurd

I've been working on some acoustic rock lately, mainly to try and develop my singing while playing guitar technique. It's just me at the moment, but I've put together several songs and threw them up on youtube over the passed few months. Here are two of them:



The next one is composed, played, and programmed using free sound fonts by just me:


----------



## space frog

so if anyone ever asks you how cepheus passive pups sound, show them this video. they have more balls than I thought.


----------



## Chopsession

For the Rush and Pantera fans: here's me and my buddy Brandon (drummer) jamming. The sound quality isn't the greatest, we shot all of this on some dinky camera.


----------



## Chopsession

While I'm in the posting mood, here is the video we made for our class project. "The Do's and Don'ts of Teaching".


YouTube - A Krasbell Tomacox Film


----------



## vhmetalx

The shred part was kinda sketch but I think the tab was wrong too...


----------



## Cyntex

10 second Immortal-like riff, trying out some tones on the GSP 1101 for a black metal song.


----------



## willy petro

channel link-http://www.youtube.com/user/MrWillyPetro?feature=mhee

Vids-http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7yFc7StPYs


Comment tell me what you think. 
Id like to say there really rough also!!! Basically improvising the whole time and not real clean.


----------



## xxCAGExx




----------



## Soubi7string

a practice video of my band WIDEYEDAZE newest song Made To Suffer
check it out =D


----------



## Black_tear

Been a long time since my last video.
Go comment, i enjoy reading them. Thanks and rock out!


----------



## TheParadigm

New Millennium Cyanide Christ Cover:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loL50yzwTEQ

7 string Medley:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yD7LelZvCo4


----------



## vhmetalx




----------



## TreWatson

sorry to spam it everywhere. did a little video cover of trivium's in waves to test out my vocal preset (and my crappy vocals)


----------



## davemeistro




----------



## Jaaaaamie

My progress with Animals as Leaders - On Impulse



This is what has given me a blister on a blister.

Working towards it gradually, quite challenging


A lot of mistakes haha and the tone is awfoul because I'm playing 
through a Laney 10watt


----------



## vhmetalx




----------



## davemeistro




----------



## decypher

it's sloppy and I lose/reverse beat at 0:51 for no apparent reason...
I'm not unhappy with the sound in general, thats why I really did post this.



(and yes, dude has big fingers)


----------



## MikeG

Hi there , this is my mate Jim playing "For the love of God"

enjoy !!

YouTube - &#x202a;Steve Vai-For The Love Of God by Jimmy Nore&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## wyzwurd

The song is called *Fog of War*. I wrote this song after watching a documentary called "Fog of War." Video is like 6 months old.


----------



## Evilshredder

<object width="560" height="349"><param name="movie" value="https://www.youtube.com/v/wsh52rfjrXY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="https://www.youtube.com/v/wsh52rfjrXY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="349" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Just a jam
8 strings, revalver, addictive drums
not so shreddy, just stoney


----------



## RichIKE

decypher said:


> it's sloppy and I lose/reverse beat at 0:51 for no apparent reason...
> I'm not unhappy with the sound in general, thats why I really did post this.
> 
> 
> 
> (and yes, dude has big fingers)


that tone. HOW?


----------



## decypher

I took a GT-10 acoustic preset, added the two pitch shifts/delays, modified the preset here and there, went through a FastTrack USB (the worst audio interface ever! - I'm even too lazy to get into hooking up my GT10 directly, no wonder my fingers are fat ) into fruity loops where I had the fruity limiter and fruity reverb enabled. I've just reconstructed it and have to say that the fruity loops limiter and reverb really did add a ton to the presence of this sound.

(and now I realize that I did not go through my 6505+ as stated in the comment)

hope this helps.

Edit: I recorded the vid with digicam, audio with fruityloops, merged the stuff in adobe premiere as I use that for work. I'm still looking for a solution that provides equally good video and audio at the same time. syncing the audio to the video seems so out of date to me, I know I'm doing something wrong there.


----------



## wyzwurd

MikeG said:


> Hi there , this is my mate Jim playing "For the love of God"
> 
> enjoy !!
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Steve Vai-For The Love Of God by Jimmy Nore&#x202c;&rlm;


 
First off, I've always thought this was the best solo song by a guitarist. Your friend Jim kicked ass on his version of the song.


----------



## MikeG

wyzwurd said:


> First off, I've always thought this was the best solo song by a guitarist. Your friend Jim kicked ass on his version of the song.



Thank you very much for the nice comment , Jim is currently in the army and this will chear him up abit  

Our band (Seed of Sadness) is very proud of him !!!!!!!


Keep on rockin'


----------



## space frog

Hey guys, I just got a new guitar... A Carvin DC727 in purple flame!!! and heres a cover!


----------



## Lon

covered bloodmeat, did funnyfaces


----------



## Ricky_Gallows

Since I'm terrible at doing guitar cover vids



heres a vocal vid


----------



## SarahShreds

this is an awesome thread haha


----------



## wyzwurd

Dear Sarah Shreds, I have watched your videos and have decided to quit playing guitar. Thanks alot! 

Seriously, awesome riffing and soloing. Do you have any originals? If so, please post them.

I'll post some of my death/tech stuff soon so people like you can make fun of me. 

BTW, Wisconsin here too!


----------



## davemeistro




----------



## Soubi7string

SarahShreds said:


> this is an awesome thread haha




.............I think I love you...........just sayin......

heres my band live at our one year show


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

vhmetalx said:


>




Ha sweet, I was just learning the rythem part for that song!


----------



## decypher

Is this guitar only or not? if not, I'll contribute this 10 year old remix of mine (I was on a heavy Velvet Acid Christ-Goa-Depeche Mode-Trip, sad choice of samples, but back then we had nothing!!!)


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

Finally put up a decent video of me doing the Chris Broderick betcha cant play this riff, I've been practicing two handed tapping quite a bit these days


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I'll just post my mediocre bloodbath cover


----------



## seosubmitter

any of you guitarists want to take a crack and this..

YouTube - &#x202a;Track 2 - Looking For Guitarist&#x202c;&rlm;

my fav's are periphery, emmure, buy your dead, straight up heavy low tuning and bends all over the place..

let me know


----------



## wyzwurd

seosubmitter said:


> any of you guitarists want to take a crack and this..
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Track 2 - Looking For Guitarist&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> my fav's are periphery, emmure, buy your dead, straight up heavy low tuning and bends all over the place..
> 
> let me know


 
I'd take a stab at it, but wouldn't be interested in being trapped into guidelines. If you're interested I could write what I think fits to it, although on 6-str (no 7 str-guitar here...yet.).


----------



## HyperKinetic

Posted these on the members introduction thread, but here are a couple of songs I wrote. Have an album being mastered at the moment, 7 String Instrumental/Metal - influenced by Nevermore, Rusty Cooley, Shawn Lane, Iced Earth, Symphony X, everything in that ball park really!


----------



## Deviliumrei

Some Testament


----------



## Black_tear

Another small one. Dream Theater


----------



## JoeQ

I covered chocolate flobs by bulb! check it dudes


----------



## seosubmitter

any guitarists from arizona phoenix area??? looking for a guitarist that plays a 7 string. influences, emmure, periphery, the interbeing, low low tuning, bends all over the place, ugly crazy chords, groove style, needs to not only play those kind of riffs but create them. email me if youre interested


----------



## Fred the Shred

I was feeling most sensitive today, I suppose.


----------



## Soubi7string

seosubmitter said:


> any guitarists from arizona phoenix area??? looking for a guitarist that plays a 7 string. influences, emmure, periphery, the interbeing, low low tuning, bends all over the place, ugly crazy chords, groove style, needs to not only play those kind of riffs but create them. email me if youre interested



go to the classifieds brocifer


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Some amazing playing in here guys, inspiring stuff.


----------



## Soubi7string

my bands newest song inspired by suffocation and cerebral bore


----------



## Marcuslilja

Scar Symmetry - Domination Agenda Solo Cover, my favorite solo on their new album, uploaded it a few days ago


----------



## shredguitar7690

Gary Kramer Turbulence 729-R. I posted this in the sevenstring section but I didn't know this existed lol.


----------



## Ytseman




----------



## lopatron

My band Boneyard playing Carcass-Buried Dreams

YouTube - &#x202a;Boneyard - Buried Dreams (Carcass Cover)&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## Marcuslilja

Killswitch Engage - For You, my latest uploaded video (studio quality)


----------



## Marcuslilja

and here is the link i forgot to post xD


----------



## Chopsession

While I enjoy hearing all the insane chops in this thread, is there a video thread which consists of originals? I'm beginning to find the amount of covers unsettling.


----------



## space frog

Go in the recording studio section you'll find some ppl posting original recordings there.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

For Wintersun fans, I made a video of the first solo from Wintersun's new song Way of the Fire:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MreUZBQNbH4


----------



## Ripper1134




----------



## zackh

Here's my channel... I've got stuff from The Faceless to Kamchatka on here so give it a look. Also, if you're into to the outdoors, there are some videos you'd like.

zackh's YouTube channel

But here's some Soreption.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Not really impressive compared to many of the other vids here, but I'll give it a go. 

Death - Crystal Mountain (cover)


----------



## huskuk

Here's my cover of Icarus Lives by Periphery


----------



## zackh

Some Mastodon


----------



## victor221




----------



## Jaaaaamie

Trying to work my way through Guthrie Govan's Wonderful Slippery Minge


----------



## Marcuslilja

This is me playing a song from in flames new album


----------



## Amerikhastan

Never noticed this thread before, odd.. anyways here's the sweeps from the BOO song Behold I recorded a few weeks ago. Enjoy!


----------



## space frog

Some StS with my new POD HD500


----------



## smithy000

Holy crap.


----------



## WideEyesOH




----------



## WideEyesOH




----------



## WideEyesOH




----------



## AustinW90

Star Wars Cover


----------



## Black_tear

Here's my new video. A Zappa song! yeah!


----------



## Maklin

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hjMoungi2A

Just a cover of a really awesome metal band!!!


----------



## revclay

Here are some of my band's videos. We take public domain footage and cut videos for our live show. These are demo songs with the videos we use in a live setting. Hope you all enjoy them.


----------



## space frog

BoO


----------



## Ytseman




----------



## cheechoo8




----------



## Diggi

Hey all, we're an older speed/ thrash band from the past. If you like that kind of thing, or are just curious, check out "Souls Descending" here: 

Powermad - Souls Descending Video and MP3 Download


All guitars were done using the AxeFx Ultra. Also, the final band lineup includes Joel DuBay (vocals/guitars), Todd Haug (guitars), Jeff Litke (Bass) and Dirk Verbeuren (Drums)

Cheers!


----------



## Cyntex

Sloppy playtrhough of a new riff I came up with, playing along programmed drums and bass.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I covered that one section from the aftermath..using paul ryans pick!


----------



## Mendel

Well here are all my podcasts from my upcoming solo album!
More to come!

*Podcast 8 Featuring Bart from Textures*: 

Podcast 7: 

Podcast 6: 

Podcast 5: 

Podcast 4: 

Podcast 3: 
 
Podcast 2: 

Podcast 1:


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Excellent playing Mendel, very impressive!


----------



## Mendel

Thx Stealthtastic!!
I won't blame Canada! (SP)


----------



## zackh

First half of buttersnips... I restrung my guitar before I left for alaska and the 6th string is way too big for my nut, so it sounds like garbage and I refuse to play the rhythm section after the solo. (There are no guitar shops in Sitka)


----------



## Sandesh

A short etude called "Almost". I wrote this a few months ago. Inspired by two line improvisation.



Sandesh.


----------



## vector2

outro solo from Scale the Summit - Age of the Tide


----------



## AlucardXIX

Playing a song off my album.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Enjoyed that a lot, your mix got way the fuck better too. When did that happen!?!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Stealthtastic said:


> Enjoyed that a lot, your mix got way the fuck better too. When did that happen!?!



Over the 5 months I slaved and obsessed over getting things to sound the way I wanted while not doing much else...lol

But thanks man, go grab the album, it's free!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

I'll have to, that was wicked!


----------



## Oceanic

YouTube - &#x202a;Oceanic - Due West Bass Solo&#x202c;&rlm;

YouTube - &#x202a;Oceanic - Recording the solo for Enter&#x202c;&rlm;

YouTube - &#x202a;Bass Cam 01 - What Does It Feel Like?&#x202c;&rlm;

YouTube - &#x202a;Oceanic - South of Heaven (with lyrics)&#x202c;&rlm;

More videos on our youtube channel:

YouTube - &#x202a;OceanicOfficial&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## AlucardXIX

Another playthrough from my album


----------



## AlucardXIX

Another playthrough from my album


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Just a sample of my amp tone for a rig rundown I did..not exactly me at my finest but whatever, it's the latest thing I have


----------



## Xiphos68

Me playing my Universe.


----------



## squid-boy

Mendel said:


> Well here are all my podcasts from my upcoming solo album!
> More to come!
> 
> *Podcast 8 Featuring Bart from Textures*:
> 
> Podcast 7:
> 
> Podcast 6:
> 
> Podcast 5:
> 
> Podcast 4:
> 
> Podcast 3:
> 
> Podcast 2:
> 
> Podcast 1:




You use to post on the Lamb of God forum ages ago. I remember lurking the shit out of there. Do you still have that epic 30+ minute song of yours floating on the interwebz? I want to listen to it again. 

. . . and again. 

. . . . . and again.


----------



## smithy000

Thanks for yours post.


----------



## AlucardXIX

squid-boy said:


> You use to post on the Lamb of God forum ages ago. I remember lurking the shit out of there. Do you still have that epic 30+ minute song of yours floating on the interwebz? I want to listen to it again.
> 
> . . . and again.
> 
> . . . . . and again.



YES. I still have that song on my computer, it's super low quality though =/ 

Did you ever post it in higher quality, Mend?


----------



## space frog

my latest cover... though there's no ERG involved  so watch if you feel like it


----------



## treev

tab with correct chords! : Mowgli Guitar Pro Tab (ver 2) by Veil Of Maya @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## simulclass83




----------



## Kroker

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## PeteyG

So I've not posted any videos for a couple of months, but now I'm back in a new apartment with a much improved camera and a renewed motivation for music.


----------



## Mendel

squid-boy said:


> You use to post on the Lamb of God forum ages ago. I remember lurking the shit out of there. Do you still have that epic 30+ minute song of yours floating on the interwebz? I want to listen to it again.
> 
> . . . and again.
> 
> . . . . . and again.




Hahah yeah man that was like around 2004-2005-2006 or something?
Shame the board is gone.

I think you are referring to Pharaoh's Empire?
It's on my ol' soundclick Music page of Bloodline (NL) - MP3 music page on SoundClick

I am going to re record the fucker someday. Sounds aweful haha! (mixing wise)


----------



## Mendel

AlucardXIX said:


> YES. I still have that song on my computer, it's super low quality though =/
> 
> Did you ever post it in higher quality, Mend?



Sure!

Music page of Bloodline (NL) - MP3 music page on SoundClick

But i think soundclick cut some end of some songs.

So will look for the entire song somewhere on my harddrive (still have it i suppose) But need to re-record everything. Have learned much on mixing and it's awefull to listen to it in this state.


----------



## RXTN

Me playning my RG2027, wich i traded for Apex I


----------



## squid-boy

Mendel said:


> Hahah yeah man that was like around 2004-2005-2006 or something?
> Shame the board is gone.
> 
> I think you are referring to Pharaoh's Empire?
> It's on my ol' soundclick Music page of Bloodline (NL) - MP3 music page on SoundClick
> 
> I am going to re record the fucker someday. Sounds aweful haha! (mixing wise)



Yeah, Summer 06'. 

Thanks!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Another playthrough of one of my songs! Tre Watson did the little solo, but no video of it in this =/


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## trevets

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jHkJc-DrSk


let me know what you guys think
it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## tuneinrecords

My solo project. Got over 200 more tracks in copyright mode right now. Looking to shop some of it around soon. 

Might not be what people are used to hearing on this site. 
I did all the video work myself too using my own speshy lo-fi techniques.


----------



## HollowmanPL

Recabinet 3 test (there are also some other gear/plugin vids)


----------



## TheDuatAwaits

I made this, not a cover, but i thought some of you guys would like it.


----------



## tuneinrecords

trevets said:


> let me know what you guys think
> it would be greatly appreciated





Cool stuff man! Gettin' down in the basement. That's where the best shit happens. 

Any particular scales/modes being used there? I haven't played much metal stuff in a long time, but your vid is getting me fired up for some serious riffin'. Great drum programming too. What did you use for that?


----------



## HollowmanPL

tuneinrecords said:


> Cool stuff man! Gettin' down in the basement. That's where the best shit happens.



exactly! hahaha


----------



## sloafmaster




----------



## Splinterhead

Hey all,
going for the hat trick/turkey/trifecta. Third episode up. Have a look if you have absolutely nothing else to do. 

Betch CAN play this Ep.3

again, always welcoming commentary for improvements. 
The next one I'm going to put some views of the picking hand and a few different speeds of execution. Also I do plan on doing a longer vid on basic funk guitar playing (pretty much rhythm stuff and the role of the guitar in a traditional and not so traditional funk band. If you guys have any other ideas for subject matter, guitar related, please let me know. 
As you may be aware all three of the vids were shot at the same time (while I do like that shirt I do not wear it everyday). thanks for checking it out!


----------



## trevets

tuneinrecords said:


> Cool stuff man! Gettin' down in the basement. That's where the best shit happens.
> 
> Any particular scales/modes being used there? I haven't played much metal stuff in a long time, but your vid is getting me fired up for some serious riffin'. Great drum programming too. What did you use for that?



thanks alot man i really appreciate it, the basement is definitley my favorite spot to jam out haha. but im just basically using the harmonic minor scale and theres a little spot where im doing a little bit of chromatic but thats it.


----------



## space frog

some other tone test with my POD HD500... DJENT!


----------



## dantel666

Here are more Fellsilent covers! 




if i have the time i will be covering lament by tesseract in the next few days to week.


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## Jackrat

Icarus cover on a 6 oooh


----------



## Metalman X

This was my first attempt at actual video editing. Kinda made it up as I went.....but it's an "official video" for one of my own tracks. Even did the original artwork in it too.

If you like gothic/doom metal, check it out:


----------



## Joe Tal

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpiRmZ0nB9c&feature=feedwll&list=WL


----------



## jayarpeggios

Learned this today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vXaxals2c4


----------



## jsaudio

Hey guys this is a run through of an original check out my band 

Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## isaacbean

Here are a couple original bits of songs that I've written. Enjoy!





 Thanks!


----------



## isaacbean

Dude this is great! Definitely feeling a mix of The Faceless and Wrath And Rapture here. Keep it up!


----------



## AlucardXIX

Gawk at my horribly shitty sync job in this new Cloudkicker cover


----------



## JamesM

THE FACELESS


----------



## Soubi7string

so, yeah
We played this show tonight and well it was possibly our best performed show says some people.Theres one oops moment where my brain goes DERP but it is quickly recovered
comments are appreciated =D


----------



## vector2

Been trying to make a new Amplitube tone with the British OR sim and some guitarhack impulses. Double tracked with a little recto in the background. 

Clips are KreepMaster - suffer.ION, vildhjarta - traces, and Recycled Mind - Submission


----------



## dantel666

Here's a few more from me:
Lament By Tesseract


Silence is the Loudest Cry for Help by Fellsilent




Enjoy


----------



## syndrone

my channel:

&#x202a;freakguitar1&#39;s Channel&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Sean Ashe

Hey guys! I just finished and uploaded my cover of the awesome Paul Gilbert song "The Curse Of Castle Dragon". I did change and add some things to it, so consider it a rendition of it. ALL the guitars were recorded by me, and I dual tracked everything but the solo. I made the backing track using Superior Drummer 2.0 and a bass plugin from Pro Tools. It's nowhere near perfect, but I hope you guys enjoy it! 




Rate. Comment. Subscribe


----------



## linchpin

Bit of Arkaea...


----------



## IanChristopher




----------



## Terminus1993




----------



## Terminus1993

&#x202a;Mattia Gentile - Altitudes Arpeggio - Jason Becker&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## fretninjadave

http://youtu.be/Nd3v-7_pZMw?hd=1


----------



## ire_works

My band's full 6 song set from our Canada Day show shot with our hd camera. Comments are greatly appreciated , and critical judgement is also greatly appreciated. Enjoy!


----------



## Jedediah Smith

My band is called Jedediah Smith, at the time of this video, the name was I Hope You Freeze to Death. I am currently a one-man band, I play drums, guitar, bass, voice, and keys. Everything in this video, was done by me: Production, music, filming, video-editing, etc. I hope you look past whatever you may not like about the video, or the message, and just appreciate the work I put into this video.


----------



## Jedediah Smith

This is me playing at a blues open mic, in Longmont, CO.


----------



## Jedediah Smith

this is my homemade music video. I did EVERYTHING, for this video, from the music, to the filming, to the direction, to the editing, and yada-yada-yada. I was inspired to make this video, after an old friend of mine committed suicide (she hung herself). I wasn't really saddened, by this event, but I was left wondering.... why? Why did she do it? How could she be so weak and pathetic, that she just gave up on life, and killed herself. Everyone said that she didn't deserve to die, but she killed herself! I wish I could say that she didn't deserve to die, but she wasn't murdered, she did herself in. So, enough of my ranting, check out the video. If you don't like the theme, or the imagery, that's fine by me, but please respect the hard work and time (4 1/2 months), that I put into this project. I will accept all comments and suggestions, as long as you are respectful and aren't just some lifeless troll, who has nothing better to do than piss people off, for fun.

My band, is now called Jedediah Smith, so if you are wondering, I Hope You Freeze to Death, is the old name. You may need to search the old name, or my name (Dakota Diemand), if you can't find Jedediah Smith. I'm working on getting the name changed, on a few sites.

Thanks,
Dakota


----------



## DWJK

My cover of "Color Lines" by Circle of Contempt. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_uR7dNHU30&hd=1


----------



## dantel666

Here's my cover of Memoirs by Monuments.


----------



## space frog

DWJK said:


> My cover of "Color Lines" by Circle of Contempt.




Wow awesome cover just so perfect


----------



## Leec

Couple of recent videos:

Metallica cover for the lulz


Peavey 6505+ Rhythm channel demo


----------



## Anatoth Derek

My band Anatoth Live from Cleveland, Oh. Not great quality videos but still a taste of what we do. Plus, Strictly 7 content.





Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Soubi7string




----------



## Maggai

Tried filming some videos to show some stuff from our upcoming Aspherium album. First time I've tried using this camera and stuff. My guitar sound blends a little much in with the album sound, so it's hard to tell them apart. Will work on that for future videos.


----------



## fretninjadave

fretninjadave said:


> Buddist Palm /The Elbow Drop of Life!!! - YouTube




Im using my Vik Black Lotus ... sorry for not showing it  
Skip to 1:20 or prepair for tuning HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Here's my new bands first song. (It was recorded in one take by me, with my friends computer that has a terrible soundcard.)


----------



## Naren

Some humorous songs I made or covered:


----------



## xxCAGExx




----------



## nifty1234

me covering opeth's deliverance, a few mistakes but i felt it was fairly solid for a first take at 8 in the morning.
http://youtu.be/vidV0K_yWns


----------



## jimmiivanyi

Hey guys, My name is James Ivanyi and I am from Sydney, Australia.
This is my first post, awesome! I have been enjoying this forum for so long and finally I have joined. I wanted to get some feedback from you guys, as if anyone knows metal and tone, and you fine Gents 
Hope this isn't considered spamming, as that's not my aim.
We have a great following in Australia, but would love to hear what some of you guys abroad think. Plenty of action in these two videos. These are the studio updates for my band Paradigm, we are from Sydney, Australia. This record, 'Mind Is Key' will be our second album. Hope you guys enjoy, for more info you can visit:
Paradigm Australia | Facebook
Feel free to 'like' this page. I'd really appreciate having metal fans from everywhere hopefully enjoy our music.

Links to the videos below:
Paradigm : Mind Is Key Part 1 - YouTube
Paradigm: Mind Is Key Part 2 - YouTube

Enjoy guys! look forward to your feedback and seeing what you think.


----------



## Artur-guitar

Welcome to my channell with my beloved electroacoustic Ibanez: 


Thanks for all comments and positive feedaback 
arturambrozuk3music&#39;s Channel - YouTube

Let`s play and see You 
Arthur


----------



## daniel91

Under a Glass Moon - Dream Theater Cover Mesa Boogie Mark V - YouTube


Inside Four Walls - Nevermore Mesa Boogie Mark V - YouTube


----------



## Zenerith

I bought a new Blackstar Series One 1046L6 amp and made a new video with it..finally! Hope you like it, it was a pain in the arse to put the clips together as sony vegas kept crashing and giving me black screens after rendering was done.

Oh and remember to watch in HD or I'll have to devour your souls as usual 8)


----------



## xaub9r

nothing special but i think the preset that i had used in this video is pretty cool (;

Liferuiner - S.O.S.E Cover


----------



## NickHydro

My cover of Born of Osiris - Rosecrance
Born of Osiris - Rosecrance Cover - YouTube


----------



## Nick4764

Hey im kind of new here, i just saw the thread and thought i might share this cover i did a while ago, tell me what you think


----------



## squid-boy

Recorded these at a local park yesterday.


----------



## Jackrat




----------



## daniel91

http://youtu.be/CiPvjBlLPHA


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## WishIwasfinnish

This is the XIV/Behold solo from Born of Osiris, enjoy:


----------



## eastguitar

Hello everyone

I leave you my version of Passenger Haunted Shores. I hope you like it.
The song was played with a guitar made &#8203;&#8203;by luthier Freddy Pizarro, Chile.

greetings!


----------



## eastguitar

This is Frak the Gods guitar cover.

Greetings from Chile!!!


----------



## nojyeloot

Job WELL done.


----------



## eastguitar

nojyeloot said:


> Job WELL done.



Thanks you!!!


----------



## matt397

.....Woah....


----------



## Pchink

Nailed it!


----------



## Cookiedude777




----------



## Anonymous

Great playing man.


----------



## skoatdestroy




----------



## RyanCarraher

let me know what you think!

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## AlexQ1993

New Groove - Periphery

 Jaws - Beyond The Shore

 Ascension - Born Of Osiris


----------



## Shrikkanth

Good stuff bro .


----------



## ittoa666

Nice.


----------



## space frog




----------



## Timon




----------



## BucketheadRules

I'm probably embarrassing myself in amid all the awesome covers on here, but this is the first full song I've ever covered:



I'm a huge Ola Englund fanboi, so this had to be done. Also the first proper 7-string video I've ever done.

Be gentle with me, please?


----------



## brutalwizard




----------



## AustinW90

X-Men


*Partial Cover - Dream Theater - "Dark Eternal Night"*



As I Lay Dying - An Ocean Between Us


As I Lay Dying - 94 Hours


Lamb of God - In Your Words


----------



## brianxautumn

Here is Bach:


----------



## Marcuslilja




----------



## squid-boy




----------



## space frog




----------



## NickHydro




----------



## Lon




----------



## trevets

Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## squid-boy




----------



## Eptaceros




----------



## edsped




----------



## exordium

Opeth - The Devil's Orchard.


----------



## Mendel

Old vid from 2009, thought I'd post it here.


----------



## denkadoll

check out my metal/hardcore band!
CEDRON | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Cedron | Facebook


----------



## JDeconstruct7

Hey I'm a noob to this site. But here's my cover of New Groove by Periphery. I know it's not perfect but comment and let me know how it sounds and whatnot 


Periphery New Groove Cover - YouTube


----------



## Sollesnes

Short cover I did recently


----------



## Jake

heres my obligatory I, The Breather cover since i bought this guitar from chase who happens to be in the band, my first cover on my rga121


----------



## sethmurrant




----------



## dantel666

First solo I've learned.

Periphery- Jetpacks was Yes! solo


----------



## Meh

Covered I Am Abominations Rock N' No Soul

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfMDTnJ4DyQ

and Protest the Hero's Tapestry

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2inW1JLyjZs&feature=related


----------



## Indigenous

Cover of Grace, by Lamb of God, I did a few weeks ago:


----------



## Shannon

Been listening to a lot of Sepultura lately & decided to record a few from Chaos A.D. Simple, yet fun as hell. I only had time to do these tonight, but I'll do several more. I figure these are good vids for the upstart metal guitarist who wants to learn something cool, so it's a good tutorial on simple awesomeness. Anyway, here ya go. 

Sepultura - Refuse Resist (rhythm guitar) - YouTube

Sepultura - Territory (rhythm guitar) - YouTube


----------



## slapnutz

Good stuff dude, shows how heavey D tuning can be with the right riffs (and drums to complement).


----------



## Triple7

Spot on dude, I really like your tone too. Old Sepultura kicks so much ass!


----------



## MivGabriel

Hey everybody. Fairly new to posting on Sevenstring, although I've lurked around for a long time now haha. 

My name is Gabriel (surprise!) and I'm a singer/guitar player/drummer/kazzooist. I'm the singer in Missing In Venice and the Jamie Robinson Band, if you dig this cover than check out my other projects and tell me what you think. Keep in mind it won't be metal.

Anyways, I djizzed to this song enough times to want to do a cover. ENJOY!



www.missinginvenice.com
http://www.myspace.com/jamierobinson777


----------



## toiletstand

you totally made this sound like a dredg song. nice haha


----------



## templton89

really dig your vocals, great cover.
going to check out your other projects


----------



## Shannon

Thanks! Will most likely do a bunch of Chaos A.D. & Arise tunes in the next few days. Just way too much fun. Definately an ode to my youth.


----------



## Sebski

This is sick man, I've been waiting for someone to do vocals for Legatta for a long long time. You really complimented in building up to the solo.


----------



## MivGabriel

I'd do more bulb covers if I was a better screamer. There are a lot of songs that definitely need that for certain parts and it wouldn't be right to sing the whole way through imo. Thinking of doing one for Breeze or Moonstar sometime maaaaybe

EDIT: My band's new EP will be coming out real soon, the material we have up now is from a different lineup


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Just watched that "White Rabbit" solo by Dave Mustaine, what an ace solo. An oft-underrated player!


----------



## Shannon

Esp Griffyn said:


> Just watched that "White Rabbit" solo by Dave Mustaine, what an ace solo. An oft-underrated player!


Thanks!


----------



## gunch

If I may make a request I'd be awesome if you did Dusted from Roots.


----------



## ahjteam

Here are some of my covers:


----------



## Cynic

I remember checking out Missing In Venice a few months back and thinking that the vocalist is really cool. Awesome that you're here!


----------



## Moonfridge

This actually sounds so good!


----------



## MivGabriel

@Cynic
Thanks a lot, how did you hear about us Canadians all the way down in Texas?


----------



## eastguitar

Animals as Leaders - Point to Point (Pizarro Guitar One Cut 7-Strings) on Vimeo


----------



## GalacticDeath

Killer cover man! Nice guitar by the way, looks awesome.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Cynic

I have way too much time on my hands so I watch Youtube a lot.


----------



## AlucardXIX

New original song playthrough


----------



## Shannon

THIS TIME IT'S A "SLAVE NEW WORLD" LESSON. RHYTHMS, SOLO & TABS!


----------



## Ralyks

I still remember picking up my copy of Schizophrenia. I immediately tried learning 'From The Past Comes The Storm'. The fuckin' riffs man. Such a vital beginning to my serious Thrasher phase. Classic along with Arise and Beneath The Remains.


----------



## TravisMontgomery

I was jamming to the Textures' song "Reaching Home" today and decided to write a solo for it. Let me know what you guys think!

Video:


Audio:
Textures - Reaching Home solo by TravisMontgomery on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## prh

youre such a tight and tasteful guitarist man, love it!


----------



## RobZero

so i'm not the only one that thought that beautiful song miss was missing a solo!

tasty licks man!


----------



## dreamermind

that bend in the end! awesome solo !


----------



## Xiphos68

Very nice solo.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

I will definitely check this out when I get home.


----------



## Cheap Poison

At first i thought i was crazy cause i couldn't remember a solo in that song...

I will now be remembering this as the songs "solo".


----------



## Triple7

Wow dude, that was awesome. A great addition to the song. Now I wish it was on the record...


----------



## TravisMontgomery

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Shannon

Exactly!


----------



## CurTro-P

That was great solo. every time I hear it now i'm going to end up thinking the solo is missing, fits so well.


----------



## Mexi

that fit spectacularly well. kudos


----------



## MivGabriel

I'm trying to choose a new song to write to. What would you guys want to hear?


----------



## jjjude

Both of the dragon covers are nice for real. I like them.


----------



## MikeH




----------



## dantel666




----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

dantel666 said:


>



god damn you nailed that tone


----------



## MikeH




----------



## Evil7

Damn.. Double post.. See below post...


----------



## Evil7

Here are 3 songs off muh band's self titled album. Note the imaginary trem work! 
I made these videos for people auditioning for my band.. Just for guitar reference. The agile did not have fret marker dots so i used this Ibanez.
Play through synced with professional studio sound. 
These tracks were recorded by Jamie king - Producer of BTBAM, Wretched, and Through The Eyes of the Dead.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

You play in spine extraction? Sweet.


----------



## Evil7

Founding member mang


----------



## MF_Kitten

original song playthrough, created and recorded on the fly and partly improvised in way too short a time:



i saw that Huf$chmid had a competition going, and decided i had to get on it ASAP. so yeah, it got sloppy.


----------



## Mendel

Podcast nr. 9 of my solo record


----------



## Black_tear

Finally a new guitar video! yeaahh.
Queen - Bohemian rhapsody solo


----------



## Eptaceros

hey everyone. finally got the chance to be in drop c again and i decided to make use of it right, so here's a cover of Buttersnips!


----------



## Vicissitude27




----------



## eastguitar

Gear:

Pizarro One Cut Model 7 Strings

Marshall MG30 dfx

Thanks for watching!!!!

*mod edit: enough spamming for this luthier, you post one more link to his site outside of dealers and you're taking some time off*


----------



## Lynton

My band Gallows for Grace we've since split up im the guitarist with the hair...


----------



## brutalwizard

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...outube-vids-thread-post-your-covers-here.html


----------



## MikeH

I don't know if it's your guitar, your amp, or your technique, but that sounded extremely sloppy. Need a noise gate for sure.


----------



## chipsta21

http://youtu.be/igqNZsfWLRE

son of the morning by oh sleeper

old vid...to much gain  but i thought i would contribute


----------



## Evil7

This is "Shallow Grave".


----------



## brutalwizard

i like constructive criticism


----------



## squid-boy

brutalwizard said:


> i like constructive criticism




You can control your tone and pitch really well, but you need to use more diaphragm. Everyone needs more diaphragm. 

... DIAPHRAGM!


----------



## Rafa177

Here's my 1st cover(and only so far) 

(Of Mice & Men) Second & Sebring - Rafael Logrado (cover) - YouTube


----------



## Shannon

So I'm burning a week of vacation & decided to tackle the entire Heartwork album from Carcass. I managed to get 3 vids done today, but I will keep going track by track until it's done. Anyway, here's what I have as of now.


----------



## rahul_mukerji

Here are my entries for the competition I did this week ...

This was take 2:



This was take 1:


----------



## Shannon

Continuing on from where I left off above, here's track 4 from the Heartwork album. 6 to go!


----------



## Shannon

Track 5 done. Halfway through the album....


----------



## DeathMetalDean




----------



## the britt shredder

Evil7 Man you got some great songs up there. sounds like all shall perish, and yes i do like all shall perish

and Mendel you're songs are pretty great


----------



## Monopascal

Short recording with this great new guitar..............


----------



## F0rte

Old ass cover.
Didn't even have my first 7 string yet let alone 8 string.
Recorded directly 3 hours after first listening to the song.

Enjoy!


----------



## Eptaceros

Best solo on Epitaph


----------



## refried bean

*To celebrate a new Youtube channel that will be full of high quality videos and lessons, I have a recorded a song I wrote for my collaboration with my friend Bali Harko. I hope you enjoy! My playing is messy, but the song is a tough one! Gear used is a Carvin DC 400 into a PODxt. Please subscribe if you like what you see! I'm mainly a fusion/jazz guy, so I'll be posting a lot of that kinda stuff as well.

*
* 
*


See you guys later!


----------



## deathjazz89

Subscribed.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Well holy fuck.


----------



## BucketheadRules

This sounds SO much like Periphery 

That, of course, is a good thing.

Very impressive video man


----------



## eurolove

really nice tone you got there, has a nice bit of grind and doesn't sound overly compressed or noise-gated.


----------



## soliloquy

that sweeping, or 'sweeping' part in the middle is VERY interesting! 
i gotta try that sometime!


----------



## gunch

Me rikey!


----------



## JosephAOI

Just a rough guitar track of a song I wrote. Recorded with my P.O.S. iPhone that died :20 before the end.


----------



## asphyx123

messing around with my video editing soft again...


----------



## Eptaceros

here's me playing Insomnia, which is probably the billionth time you guys are hearing about an insomnia cover haha. regardless, check it out, feedback is appreciated.







lefties represent.


----------



## HollowmanPL

Ok here's my first video.
Guys...let me know what do you think about it....


----------



## deathjazz89

Oldest to newest vids(about a year or so).







Not so much a cover, but I did a couple of takes and played what I thought sounded good.



Criticism is endorsed.


----------



## space frog

my entry for oh,sleeper's cover contest... some sloppy bits but overall I think it's really solid given the difficulty of the song.


----------



## hutchman




----------



## templton89

always like that intro, never thought i'd be able to play it at normal speed but I gave it a try 

as you can tell from my derp face it's still not easy 




*1200 *reply in this thread


----------



## PeteyG

Video on my new custom Mayones Regius 8 String.


----------



## RyanCarraher

This is just randomly improved live at some place, I did spontaneously cover Rhode Island Shred and a few notes from Misty for about five seconds each hahah, other then that its all improved!

please comment and rate on youtube.

Thanks for watching!

-Ryan


----------



## RyanCarraher

Please go to the youtube page and comment/rate!

Thanks for watching!

-Ryan


----------



## bazsa1




----------



## Xiphos68

Alien Hip Hop Jam. 



Jamming with a Ibanez 570 through a Bogner Line 6 2x12. 

Hope you enjoy and God Bless, Xiphos68


----------



## PinkyandBrain




----------



## Jbryant95




----------



## Bastian93

Hi there, 
here's my solo cover of the Firewind song The Silent Code 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDeBPpkSnWs


----------



## PinkyandBrain

Here's my cover of Veil of Maya, if someone could rate me on a scale of 1 to 10 on how good I am that would be appreciated. I just need some inspiration, I'm 17, thanks!


----------



## PinkyandBrain

^ I didn't mean to post this twice, my computer took forever to post this and ended up posting it twice. So yeah I had to edit this and explain...


----------



## Zenerith

I ended up buying an EBMM JP7 a week ago and made a video with it =) Dream Theater solo cover ofcourse  Hope you enjoy it! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHrEjLpknr4


----------



## jsaudio

Not a cover but this is a new track from my solo project An Amber Echo feel free to like it on facebook and talk to me!

THE DJENT-LEMEN&#039;S CLUB (Djent Fan Site) | Facebook


----------



## Jackrat




----------



## brutalwizard

me 2 years ago loven it haha slop tone


----------



## space frog

sick ass song


----------



## huhngott




----------



## Thor_

I know a lot of the players on this forum probably poop on me in terms of guitar skill, but here's a video of me.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Hey it's ok man, I've been here a while and everybody shits on me


----------



## drwf2

Prescient are an instrumental prog metal band with an Ep due for release in Jan of 2012. We have just released a single from the Ep called 'Conductive Cell' check it out and tell us what you think!


----------



## jayumf

Unvisioned - Paint You A Smile Official Music Video - YouTube 
Check out are new music video n let me know what you all think.. I know the guitars we are playing in the video are 6strings but we used a esp mh-407 n a h-1007 on the recording.


----------



## 13point9

forgot about this thread >.< lol


----------



## Eptaceros

heres the first half of white walls:


----------



## kdotx

... from the mayones artist/vids homepage


----------



## ampat

Yep dudes!

Here my Acid rain guitar cover from Dream Theater :


This is my interpretation of this song, not the real Petrucci's way to play but i would like to know if there are some mistakes or some differences between my play and the petrucci and where are theses mistakes if somebody know!

Thanks!
Bye!


----------



## AustinW90




----------



## Eptaceros

I don't know how many of you are into Ulcerate, but damn do they write crazy riffs.




sorry for the not-so-great quality.


----------



## Soubi7string

my band practicing our newest song


----------



## Black_tear

Another video guys, Comment, rate or ask anything about it. thanks for watching!


----------



## andre7

\m/


----------



## Sean Ashe

Hey everyone, it's Sean again, I know it's been awhile but I've posted a new video cover!!! I chose to do Rush's YYZ because it is a fun song, and it was one of the first songs that inspired me to practice my butt off haha. It's not perfect, but I hope you enjoy it! I also changed some things up such as the phrasing throughout the 'chorus' and also I changed the solo up a bit as well. 



The backing track is actually the real song, without the guitar. I found the Rock Band stems for YYZ, so I just converted them and mixed it down in protools

Gear Used :

Sterling By Musicman JP60 
Mesa Boogie Mark V Head
Avatar 2x12 V30 Traditional Cab
Shure SM57
Mbox Mini
Protools 8


P.S. For my next video I will either be learning Andy Timmon's Electric Gypsy, or Symphony X's Sevens, send me a message of what you guys prefer and the one with the most votes will be it


----------



## Eptaceros

If anybody doesn't know who Lykathea Aflame is, PLEASE check 'em out.


----------



## Gitte

just a little video of my band's drummer and me doing a little instrumetal


----------



## space frog

It's been a busy 7-string week end


----------



## ImBCRichBitch

i know it not the best, but this is our best cover


----------



## leandroab

This fucking sucks.

Anyways skip to the last 1min for some goodie goodies.


----------



## whitechapel

Search the anakim breaking point on youtube this Is an instrumental of the song me and my band made message me if you like it


----------



## Baldi

some new stuff im working on:


----------



## leandroab

Baldi said:


> some new stuff im working on:




Do you know what I loved the most about this? The often changes in drum pattern. Makes the song so sick.


----------



## Tfo13y

Here's Nevermore's Final Product, Thanks for watching!


----------



## TedEH

I did a cover of Devin Townsend's "Terminal", vid is audio only though, since it was multi-tracked.


----------



## crystalmt

A lot of posters in this thread say things about their own videos like 'wow this sucks' and 'terrible quality' and 'sorry'. To these negative thinkers I would like to say 'You are #1!!!' Here is an inspirational video I made to test my 1989 RG 550. It does not suck and the quality will make your eyeballs melt and is amazing. I hope you will watch it, feel awesome and go out and win.

You're welcome.


----------



## MorganrnReid

Hey Everyone,

I'm a student of guitar god Paul Wardingham haha.. ex student of Chris Storey (ASP) and I just wanted to post this seriously wicked video (many more on my channel!) of Paul's song Ghost in the Machine!! Check this out!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJRb1IsATOk&feature=feedwll&list=WL


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pJRb1IsATOk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Cookiedude777

MorganrnReid said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> I'm a student of guitar god Paul Wardingham haha.. ex student of Chris Storey (ASP) and I just wanted to post this seriously wicked video (many more on my channel!) of Paul's song Ghost in the Machine!! Check this out!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJRb1IsATOk&feature=feedwll&list=WL
> 
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pJRb1IsATOk" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



?


----------



## F0rte

Had my gear for about a week now, firs t ever video edit + upload as well as audio edit.
Just for the excuse of getting something with direct feed onto youtube, even though its kinda sloppy.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

Here's a bunch of licks I learned from Tosin Abasi in a lesson we did a while ago, enjoy


----------



## Thrace

The Recovery Solo by Red Seas Fire, it was a pleasure to learn!


----------



## RGD MIKE

Crappy Demon of the Fall cover(Opeth) I just did to get back into playing after being sick


----------



## ZanderBlair

Cover I did earlier this year, great song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrsMFuGN_-k

Not done many youtube vids, but did a fredrik solo a couple of years back! Crazy swedish man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c93CODhBBV4


----------



## Eptaceros

the cover extravaganza continues!


----------



## Verity

My drum cover of 7 Horns 7 Eyes - Vindicator. Enjoy!


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## Jackrat

An older one of mine uploaded recently.


----------



## Guilha

NOT me, but this is a fucking amazing cover. The band even posted it on their official FB account a few months ago


----------



## mikemueller2112

Playing around, didn't spend much time with the mix or the quality of the rhythm section. Drums with Superior Drummer...


----------



## ZanderBlair

This is a demo from my band that we did earlier this year - we've just been recording in the studio with Justin Hill, former vocalist from Sikth, so if you like what you hear, get ready to have your ears blown off in a couple of weeks!


----------



## NicolaiF

The E is tuned down to A, and that doesnt work that well wit 009 strings.


----------



## mikemueller2112

Dug up this one from last year and uploaded it. Cover of Alice's Wonderland by Bert Jansch


----------



## TristanTTN

My first 7-String and post! I've been playing for about an year and a half so far.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Sweeps are pretty sloppy but not bad at all for playing for only 1.5 years man, nice work!


----------



## eabbyindia

*--My Second Cover--*

Waiting For The End Cover (Eabby) - YouTube


----------



## FadexToxBlack81

Alustrium Music Video just dropped


----------



## Monopascal

Clean chord tapping with the awesome Lundgren M7 pickup....


----------



## narad

TristanTTN said:


> My first 7-String and post! I've been playing for about an year and a half so far.



Really good for just a year and a half. I feel bad - I don't think I'm that old (28) but when everyone my age started playing it was pretty common to shoot to learn maybe Eruption as your big first goal, whereas everyone does Selkies now. The technicality now is just on a whole other level.


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## Taylo234

A cover for a local band that I thinks really good! They have a competition going on right now for covers of all kinds.


----------



## terrormuzik

wow i haven't seen this tread.. here are mine vids:


----------



## Deckard

A couple of videos of me playing two of the three songs of the Means End EP. Really good band if you ask me!


----------



## Jackrat

Another one from me


----------



## Jackrat

And another


----------



## Eptaceros

enjoy!


----------



## Baldi

playing through a new 222 song. available to download 11.11.11

II II II | Facebook


----------



## AustinW90

Me playing my original song "1 AM"


----------



## Cjanz

Older video of me:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlfc2vHyfoM

Not necessarily proud of it anymore.


----------



## Eptaceros

enjoy!


----------



## FormerlyVintage

Hey guys!

I was invited to play a gig with Candy Dulfer and played Jimi's All Along the Watchtower! We didn't have time to rehearse because the singer couldn't make it and it was my first "real" gig ever, so I think it went pretty wel! 
It get's better throughout the video though I think.

Enjoy!


----------



## Sollesnes




----------



## Leec

Cover of the solos to Carcass's Death Certificate. Just discovered this band, and I really dig them.


----------



## Thor_

How have you just recently discovered Carcass? 

And this post will bring what I'm sure is the thousandth dude on this forum to cover a necro tune, but I like my vid.


----------



## Djent246

Dying Legacy - Collossal Fig-Tree Song (Beware My Figs!) - YouTube

An old post-hardcore band I was in last year,we were all 16 and 17 when we recorded it..go easy.


----------



## Severance

Was fucking around on guitar at my drummers house and yes that is my powerball.


----------



## Eptaceros

Decided to learn the solo to mix it up a bit


----------



## Black_tear

New video guys! Hope you like it!


----------



## Shannon

Here's a couple of vids from my Outshined (Soundgarden & Temple of the Dog tribute) show a few weeks ago.

Slaves
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SbdnF2Czkc


Spoonman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUdCkfGiYRw


----------



## oliviergus

Cover:
Walking With Strangers - Buried, dead & done (guitar cover) - YouTube
And from a live show:
KREON - I Am Empire (Live at Förfest till Nordfest 2/9) - YouTube


----------



## fretninjadave

Here's a video from last night using my Vik Black Lotus

Phillip Flop Ruiz&#039;s Videos | Facebook


----------



## brutalwizard




----------



## TristanTTN

Need to learn the whole song still!


----------



## AustinW90

Full cover of Misha Mansoor's "Have A Blast."


----------



## PeteyG

It's been a while since I posted in here, here's my latest video. Nice simple bit of fun.


----------



## PDXgreens

portlandchronic&#39;s Channel - YouTube

No covers...all original. Feedback appreciated!


----------



## ToxicPainkiller

Dream Theater's instrumental - Erotomania full song guitar cover

Dream Theater - Erotomania Guitar Cover - YouTube


----------



## ToxicPainkiller

Alien Music 

Fredrik Thordendal&#39;s Special Defects Cover - Zeta 1 Reticuli (STEREO) - YouTube


----------



## TristanTTN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvV7TkMkIEM&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## adadglgmut1

six string bass


----------



## raybeast

An ordinary take of the solo from Circus Maximus' "A Darkened Mind"



...and some other assorted semi-original noodling







And here's a cover of Elvis Costello's "Pump it Up" by the pub rock cover band I also play in, because it's more metal than anything ever.


----------



## qazlop

my attempt at the great plains tapping section


----------



## GYiakoumi

Tender Surrender anyone?


----------



## Tfo13y

Here's my newest song, check it out!!!


----------



## Eptaceros

AustinW90 said:


> Full cover of Misha Mansoor's "Have A Blast."




Way to go! You aced that solo.


----------



## templton89

im learning to use a 6 string...
and learning to use tappin in my riffs

finger tapping riff idea - YouTube


----------



## Holicx

Sup guys, im new here, and wanted to share with ya some of the stuff ive covered , let me know what ya think 

Cacophony - Desert Island (HQ Cover by HolicX) - YouTube

Skrillex - Needed Change (with drops) (HQ cover by HolicX) - YouTube

Born of Osiris - Dissimulation Solo (HQ Cover by HolicX) - YouTube

Skrillex - Rock n Roll (with drops) (HQ cover by HolicX) - YouTube


----------



## MABGuitar

Learned this solo the other day cause I fucking love it. Sorry at the end for rushing it a little.


----------



## Aevolve

Can't directly link the youtube vid due to school firewalls- But I can link to a thread I posted it in. 
Periphery - Insomnia contents inside

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/music-theory-lessons-techniques/175767-advice-needed-d.html


----------



## Holicx

My newest cover!!
This time of Fernando Miyata's "Insanely Amazing Guitar Solo"
let me know what ya think!!  i know its not perfect , but i bet its close xD


----------



## ghostred7

I'm the fat dude on the left (and in an INCREDIBLE amount of pain due to a herniated disk in my back, so is why i'm stationary as hell) with the Loomis.


----------



## Megaikke

Red Seas Fire - Cipher Guitar Cover - YouTube

Here's my cover of RSF Cipher, All positive criticism welcome.
Enjoy! (If you don't... tough luck I have just wasted your time)


----------



## jkguitar

(Born Of Osiris) Dissimulation Full demo (recreation)


----------



## K4RM4

not nearly as good as the covers previously on this thread, but what the heck. This is with my newest addition, my Ibanez Prestige S5470F "Black Haze". The body doesn't really show well in the video, but its such a gorgeous guitar.


----------



## jkguitar




----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## the britt shredder

MABGuitar said:


> Learned this solo the other day cause I fucking love it. Sorry at the end for rushing it a little.






Well YES! sorry for the horrible joke


----------



## Counterspell

Have been wanting to make this for a while, but was not sure of the best way to capture it. Decided to just drop the cam and hit record! I'm prolly better at this than guitar it seems lol. Hope you guys Enjoy! Thanks


----------



## markdoucette

decided to randomly do a vocal cover for glass faces. it was one take, so it isn't perfect. i generally sing acoustic music, so i'd love feedback for my singing on this.


----------



## terrormuzik




----------



## berserker213

me covering the intro to Black Star on my 3/4 classical. Really just did it for the sake of having something on my youtube channel.


----------



## Tjore

Here's a little djent thing I've been working on. This is just the intro of the song right here. You won't need tabs, to say the least... xD

I call it "Timber!"



Here's another original, and this one actually has a video, and actual notes!


----------



## paleonluna

Enjoy!


----------



## Omrat

"Scar Symmetry - Deviate From the Form" solo cover :


----------



## Jslammin




----------



## midian




----------



## asphyx123




----------



## Eptaceros

Here's Stream of Consciousness! Thanks to Bart from Textures for providing a playthrough video.


----------



## dbarnett191

Hey ya'll.. Tell me what you think of this guys/girl? my progressive metal band's pre-pro demo teaser. I think you will like this.


----------



## adadglgmut1

Prequel To The Sequel- Between The Buried And Me (6 string bass) - YouTube


----------



## Black_tear

Remembering the 80's!


----------



## TristanTTN

I could have played this solo a little bit cleaner, but hope you enjoy!


----------



## Holicx

Hey guys, here is Misha mansoor's song from Bulb, "Breeze".
let me know what you think!!!
p.s. i know my tone sucks, im using guitar rig 4 T.T


----------



## Sake




----------



## Jslammin

Protest the Hero- Moonlight
Just got done learning it, its nowhere near perfect so dont judge me too harsh


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Some original stuff, go easy on me, I'm only 15 /in a pathetic attempt to justify shitty playing


----------



## Joe Tal

The new one!

Meet Nigel!


----------



## asphyx123

Now that I finally got a deserved holiday I have a litte bit more time to write some stuff other than doing covers all the time.

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nk1E4HmONh8


----------



## Chrono

Who likes The Contortionist?


----------



## AlexQ1993




----------



## KingAenarion

We do this live sometimes as a nice change of pace, so we thought we'd record it and put it up on YouTube for all you lovely SS.orgers

Enjoy!


----------



## jamsea

Great job dude! Piano player is excellent. Vocals go well with it too.


----------



## KingAenarion

jamsea said:


> Great job dude! Piano player is excellent. Vocals go well with it too.



Yes he is... not my best performance I'm sad to say... but Dan is on the money as usual.


----------



## gunch

Not a fan of the vibrato but I liked it over all.


----------



## KingAenarion

silverabyss said:


> Not a fan of the vibrato but I liked it over all.



Yea I sung it and I'm not a fan of the vibrato  

This is what happens when you throw together things like this without practicing enough


----------



## rjnix_0329

We can pick it apart on YouTube, but if I heard you bust this out in a live setting I would be very impressed! Also, hearing it stripped down like this highlights how beautifully composed the song really is .


----------



## Captain_Awesome

The piano arrangement is really great, also, although at times the vocals seem a little weak, overall they're seriously impressive - to be able to reach into your falsetto like that so seamlessly is a talent.


----------



## KingAenarion

rjnix_0329 said:


> We can pick it apart on YouTube, but if I heard you bust this out in a live setting I would be very impressed! Also, hearing it stripped down like this highlights how beautifully composed the song really is .



Thanks man, we really appreciate it! And yes, the song is very well composed, and the more we worked on the arrangement, the more we realised how amazing it is (whether by design, natural talent or dumb luck)


----------



## przemyslawwolski

nice playing, nice vocals but, shit, it's boring - can't watch it all sorry


----------



## Duelbart

Epic piano.

I must say though, the vocals didn't really fit the tune for me. They weren't bad by any means, but I feel like this really soft style didn't quite match the song. But overall, great job!


----------



## The Omega Cluster

This reminds me of Zyglrox (see at 0:52)

Martyr - Nameless, Faceless, Neverborn subtitulos - YouTube


----------



## dantel666

April-Tesseract

Some mistakes here and there, but it was a one taker. hope you enjoy!


----------



## eastguitar




----------



## terrormuzik




----------



## SchecterBurzum

I recently started doing covers, took a break for christmas though, picking it up again after new year, have like four videos but Im happy with them



My best video in my opinion, hope you like it


----------



## shnizzle

my skrillex djent covers:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkM6VU4XxXo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lkM6VU4XxXo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjQuP4d-n5s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G15l5jTW8Xg


----------



## shnizzle

my skrillex djent covers:


----------



## the britt shredder

shnizzle said:


> my skrillex djent covers:





Dude...


----------



## beyondtheepilogue

Here are some things I've been working on:

BtE Idea - YouTube


----------



## AlexQ1993




----------



## BucketheadRules

Just recorded this about an hour ago, check it out:



My favourite solo of 2011, and I think I did a not-entirely-terrible job... should have rolled off the volume at the end though.


----------



## InfinityAndThree

Forgot about this thread. Still a slightly relevant song...

First ever cover, so be nice!! 
Should have a couple more done soon.


----------



## vampiregenocide




----------



## cazmaestro




----------



## AustinW90

Two Advaita Concept covers:





and a Randy Rhoads cover:


----------



## Takemyevil

Two of my covers:


----------



## Verity

Covering Comatose off of Threat Signal's newest album.


----------



## dantel666




----------



## Jaaaaamie

Some shorts with Axe FX II presets

Quickie with ESP KH3



Part of Just Friends by Pat Martino


----------



## Timon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Dopnhu6PyJY


----------



## TravisMontgomery

Born of Osiris - Devastate solo


----------



## midian




----------



## cazmaestro




----------



## JRL

I don't know if this has been posted already, but I really enjoy this.


----------



## ByDesign




----------



## Spaceman_Spiff

Uhm.

What?


----------



## CrushingAnvil

What a surprise, he's wearing a fucking V-neck.


----------



## Jontain

? Money well spent...


----------



## DLG




----------



## Blasphemer

I wish my parents would buy me nice things, instead of me having to be good at them to be able to get them...


----------



## JoeyBTL

My Axe Fx Ultra only came with 6 strings


----------



## JamesM

By "Vildjharta 'ish" did he mean, "Exact Vildjharta clone?"


----------



## MikeH

I wonder how much his parents paid for that rig.


----------



## Loomer

CrushingAnvil said:


> What a surprise, he's wearing a fucking V-neck.



I fucking love you!


----------



## JamesM

Blasphemer said:


> I wish my parents would buy me nice things, instead of me having to be good at them to be able to get them...



I'm sorry, but I have to comment on this. 

You don't have to be good to own nice equipment. At all.


----------



## Xarn

MikeH said:


> I wonder how much his parents paid for that rig.



Dude is 21, I'm sure he can buy the gear himself, it's not particularly expensive. RGA8 is like 600 bucks? Lundgren 100 bucks perhaps, not sure about pricing in the US. Axe-FX Ultra isn't that expensive nowadays, seen them go for 1400$ used in Sweden, should be cheaper in US. Hardly anything one can't afford, considering what kind of gear people on this forum own I'd say that's some of the cheapest gear youll find around here lol.


----------



## Fred the Shred

TheArmada just said it all, really. Since when does one need to "justify" his gear via glorious playing skills or whatever? If he can afford it, he can have it, simple as that. As for the whole stereotype thing, not the worst case, and a V neck by itself is kind of meaningless, really.

The clip itself was pretty much what it says, although I must concur the man was going for more than a vague resemblance or "inspired by" thing.


----------



## Double A

Is this a new Djent Dgeneration video?


----------



## maliciousteve

well that was fucking boring


----------



## BlackdOut177

If some of you checked out some of his other videos, you'd find that he's actually not that bad.


----------



## Jontain

The Armada said:


> I'm sorry, but I have to comment on this.
> 
> You don't have to be good to own nice equipment. At all.


 

Very true, I guess its just a personal thing but for me, I could only justify spending top money on gear if I felt I needed it. Its just jealousy coming out in us all lol, as obviously I wouldn't say no if someone offered me a sweet rig for free but I would seriously have to consider its worth to me as a musican and my ideas if paying for it.

Also shouldn't flame as I did not know it was his own video so apologise. Keep it up man!


----------



## terrormuzik

so here's redo of my Arusha Accord guitar cover


----------



## kikonuy

Music with a bit of 7 strings riffs
hehehe


----------



## SinthetiK

Hey Everyone, We just released a new song and video and we need some feedback, if you have a moment please check it out and don't think at all that you need to 'like' our band page, we prefer you like our music instead!





Thanks,


----------



## huhngott

*This is my solo project I've been working on. Its a big mix of genres as you can listen for yourselves:

*


----------



## DatevNoName

This is my last video 



Soon i will upload my first cover with the ltd 

Enjoy!


----------



## Zelos45

JoeyBTL said:


> My Axe Fx Ultra only came with 6 strings


 I LOLed


----------



## Mendel

Just sharing


----------



## Mendel

Go GO!


----------



## JRL

I want it. There's really so many things you can do with them, I saw a cool video with a violin patch too.


----------



## JRL

maliciousteve said:


> well that was fucking boring



I'm always up for hearing an opinion, but you should put a bit more effort into it. What made this boring for you? Why didn't you like it? I can accept that not everyone is going to like what I do, that's just the reality when it comes to music. Anyways, I hope a few people enjoyed it. I know I did. To all of you that didn't, that's fine too! Maybe you could show me what you enjoy listening to, I'm always down to listen to something new. Have a good night/day everyone.


----------



## eventhetrees

New song idea of mine!



Playing with a cast sucks 

Check my original thread!

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...ut-my-non-djent-album-please-thank-you-d.html


----------



## Horizongeetar93




----------



## Eptaceros

I've had this song stuck in my head for far too long.


----------



## dNate

short little ambientish instrumental piece I wrote.

Comments and constuctive criticisms would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jaretthale78

nothing fancy, but thought I'd chime in, i actually went to buy groceries in this costume once


----------



## Black_tear

Classical mode: on
Rock mode: on
Let's GO!


----------



## raybeast

Messing around with a borrowed Axe Fx ad borrowed '64 SG


----------



## Aevolve

Cover today of one of my favorites. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4aAuqieBoY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Aevolve

raybeast said:


> Messing around with a borrowed Axe Fx ad borrowed '64 SG




Not only was that awesome playing, but you also look like the guy from Attack of the Show!


----------



## drwf2

we recently had our Ep launch and decided to throw in a cover of 'holy wars' by Megadeth. The song features 2 extra guys from Chaos Divine, another aus metal band who we are big fans of!

Megadeth &#39;Holy Wars&#39; cover by Prescient & Chaos Divine - YouTube


----------



## loganmac

Ambidjent song inspired by bands such as Tesseract, Monuments, Fellsilent, Uneven Structure, Periphery and Vildhjarta.  Meaning if you like those bands you WILL like this


----------



## insaneshawnlane

Damn..... lots of great players on this board!

Here are my attempts


----------



## davemeistro

Me (poorly) testing out a lead patch I made with the POD HD500


----------



## Eptaceros

davemeistro said:


> Me (poorly) testing out a lead patch I made with the POD HD500




love your covers! keep on keepin' on.


----------



## davemeistro

Eptaceros said:


> love your covers! keep on keepin' on.



Thanks a lot man!!


----------



## DatevNoName

Please guyz, support and subscibe to my youtube channel =)

DatevNoName&#39;s Channel - YouTube

Tomorrow i'll upload a new cover


----------



## Monopascal

Tech-metal and vodka...


----------



## Shannon

King Diamond - Mother's Getting Weaker Andy LaRocque guitar parts
I did a benefit show earlier this year where 30+ musicians get together to form "new" bands for one night only. We generally learn a bunch of covers to perform. Like always, the show was absolutely packed & all the proceeds went to an animal shelter & food back. 
With the group I'm involved with, our goal is to play the entire King Diamond "Them" album, track by track. For the Dec 2011 show, we were up to "Mother's Getting Weaker." 

Anyway, I decided to do vid for this because well, it's a super fun tune by the almighty King. Enjoy!


----------



## zekelindgren

Never been registered on this site, though i come here often, i saw some of my videos were posted, and i think someone posted one of them as their own, so i figured i better start posting them myself. I use logic pro 9, my rga8 with a lundgren m8, and peavey revalver, and superior drummer 2.0 with the metal foundry expansion. Some songs have an axe fx ultra from when i was borrowing my friends but he moved to california so sadly it is out of reach


----------



## DatevNoName

Learned by ear =)
One of my favourite songs from shogun.


----------



## madmurphy13

just some ideas I've been throwing around 

I'll get around to recording it properly eventually

Song Idea - YouTube

EDIT: forgot to post the link


----------



## Jackrat




----------



## Shannon

I've recently bought this Steinberger & wanted to use it for a video. Tonight, I decided it was time to me to learn my favorite Extreme track, "Cupid's Dead." As you didn't need another reason why Nuno Bettencourt rules, this tune has the best funk breakdown in ANY rock tune. It's challenging as hell with all the polyrhythms & I'd love to play this live one day. Maybe I'll eventually learn more Extreme songs. Stay tuned.... 

Anyway, enjoy!


----------



## JoeytheChoady

Here's my Protest the Hero covers.


----------



## JohnIce

Recording some solos for the Rhinestone LP, using my modded HSS C-7 Hellraiser and Axe-Fx:


----------



## Kapee

This song makes me angry sometimes. Took a vid bout it.


----------



## zhangshred

A Little Nevermore and DT, nothing too special


----------



## ridealot100

quick clip (with amp) - YouTube


The video down a few spots has more, and it's alot cleaner. *edit*


----------



## zhangshred




----------



## ridealot100

Here is a clip of a song I've been working on. There are in between parts, but it still needs some work.


----------



## GSingleton

I am the guy at the beginning in the grey. This was at the Caribbean Pan festival at Virginia Beach a few years ago. Was an awesome experience to play with greats such as Andy Narell, Andy Narell, Lord Relator, Mark Walker, Dario Eskenazi, Pedro Martinez, Gregory Jones, and others. When we are on stage I am in the front on the left. 

Hope you guys enjoy it. Footage of the panorama tune THE PASSAGE is on my youtube. I am on the right side of the stage to the left of the front row. Enjoy guys.


----------



## Shannon

I decided to have some fun by trying to record all of Helmet's Meantime album in one take. No edits, so there's a few minor flubs, but screw it. This was purely for fun & to pay homage to Page Hamilton, a fantastic songwriter & influence to me. I just did a quick runthrough & pressed play. Anyway, let me know what you think. 37 minutes of goodness starts now! ENJOY! 

QUICK NOTE: For whatever reason, sometimes the audio/video on youtube's playback can get out of sync until around 2:45. Sorry. Nothing I can do.


----------



## jarnozz

so here are 2 of my covers

first one up is black sheep. It´s a power metal song with an awesome solo
that´s at 2.00


second is a part of trilogy suit opus 5 from Yngwie malmsteen
dont mind the sloppy intro, the rest i tight as hell


my channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/dealerbinq for the interested


----------



## Eptaceros

Here's some oldddd Despised Icon, enjoy:


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## brick

Here's obzen:


----------



## Echo Field

Nice vid guys! Its interesting to them a few in a row.

Here's one I've been working on lately, I just posted a section of it for now..

CAFO:


And of course some Chimp Spanner!

Dark Age Of Technology:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=W0DXDNvtCHA


----------



## berserker213

I did a cover of "My Curse" by Killswitch Engage. Nothing too fancy, but I really enjoy playing this song, and I wanted to make a video for teh Interwebs.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth

Some friends of mine found a Finnish orchestral version of The Final Countdown on YouTube. This had to be done.


----------



## The Uncreator

Little solo in odd time signatures, nothing super shreddy but it was fun to do some leadwork in 13/16.


----------



## dave6

I covered Zyglrox by Periphery. Periphery's getting pretty popular, along with the whole "djent" style. Definitely inspirational. Feel free to comment the video, I always appreciate any constructive criticism.


----------



## Mendel

My cover of Stabwound, from the official Tab Book.


----------



## Eptaceros

Mendel said:


> My cover of Stabwound, from the official Tab Book.




goddamn man, you've got some seriously amazing technique...lefties united!



I spent the last few days learning this song by ear, conveniently right as the new album just dropped! Nothing is as much fun to play right now haha


----------



## Mendel

Lefties unite!!!

Great vid btw!


----------



## Buch20

New Song. I recorded it on garage band in 2 days so give me a break about the shitty tone and playing. I reeeally messed up the sweep part, but I really wasn't in the mood to make it perfect since this is just a lil taste of my music and my first song ever recorded. Tell me what you think


----------



## terrormuzik

another cover from me, vildhjarta this time


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Here's a play through of a track from my music project Anectine. Crank that shit loud dudes!


----------



## Zenerith

Everyone are playing and sounding so damn good and I keep sounding like this shit -.-
....and the video is not in sync with the audio  enjoy

Dimarzio Liquifire Test - YouTube

Are you guys also seeing just text? Can't make the video show normally for some reason!


----------



## brandonshire

Project DIVIDE - projectdivide&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## Dimensionator

A sound demo for my Ibanez AEL20E.


----------



## templton89

rough ideas roughly put together for a rough demo. i like it rough.


----------



## Collinad01

Heres a cover my the band After the Burial. The song is Berzerker from Rareform (reissue)


----------



## Collinad01

Heres a cover from the band After the Burial. The song is Berzerker from Rareform (reissue)


----------



## BucketheadRules

Three _very_ fucking difficult solos...

Something from the 80s:



Something else from the 80s:



And something recent, with more mistakes:



I was pretty happy with the sweeps and most of the bends from the Sylosis video, but I don't know if I'll ever nail that scale run at 0:08. It's only a stock 3-note-per-string shape, but it's just an absolute bitch to play.


----------



## Johnny Foxatil

Not strictly a cover in the traditional sense, but i haven't got around to recording any guitar covers yet primarily due to not having a functioning web cam. But anyway...


----------



## Eptaceros

here's to severed savior making a comeback!


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## regodus

Check this video out its hilarious.
**


----------



## Asrial

Just a quick acoustic cover. Horrid quality and playing, but who gives a damn? :O


----------



## Kristianx510




----------



## Rockettmeister

8-string slap guitar idea I came up with last night, pretty Sikth-ish I guess. Sound is quiet as it was late and I need to tighten it up, but I thought it was cool enough, might turn into something.

Slap guitar idea 2012 - YouTube 

My band is Shattered Skies, been meaning to post here a lot more as it's an awesome forum. So, hi!

Shattered Skies | Facebook


----------



## kikonuy

Hello guys, this is my last video, I hope you like!
=)


----------



## TristanTTN

Chimp Spanner!


----------



## 7Mic7

We need more Pete graves here.


----------



## SeductionS

The only cover I've ever recorded. (They posted it on their FB-page )


----------



## vitass

my band covering Deftones


Face Off - Change (In the House of Flies) - Deftones cover - YouTube


----------



## Tjore

Hey guys, here's my cover of Punisher by Veil of Maya, one of their new songs! SO STOKED for the new album! TNEJD.


----------



## BobSmoke

Here's a few from me.

Red Seas Fire - Cipher


Red Seas Fire - Skye


Meshuggah - Combustion

Nothing groundbreaking here, but thought I'd share.

Hopefully have another (Keith Merrow) playthrough done soon....
Cheers


----------



## habicore_5150

Tone wise, I'm probably the only one on here who has got a good rhythm sound with basswood+EMGs+Line 6 Pod X3


----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7

great sound habi, here's one of my covers


----------



## Djentleguy

Here's me playing an old meshuggah song, enjoy!


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Short and sweet, this is an 8 string track of mine called "Crawl".


----------



## TristanTTN




----------



## kikonuy

Hello guys!
=]~

Hope you like of this cover!


----------



## Eptaceros

Got another Severed Savior cover up!


----------



## JRL

Not the best quality. Drop F on my new seven.


----------



## metalaxxe11

Hey guys new to the forum. thought I'd introduce myself with an instrumental cover from the game skyrim. 

The Dragonborn Comes!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrTdkTsUIxA&context=C33899faADOEgsToPDskL_zj2RTji4y6_uFxUxv3E7


For some reason it wont let me embed it


----------



## Richaad

Here's a bit I wrote whilst getting used to my new UX-1


----------



## TheJag

check this out guyz ion dissonance cover fav band!


----------



## Eptaceros

Severed Savior classic, Fecalphiliac!


----------



## Dimensionator

An old cover I just reuploaded. I'm going to redo it sometime in the future.


----------



## Mendel




----------



## Eptaceros

^ love that video hahaha

moar severed savior!


----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7

this was so much fun to play, except for the snapping of one of my strings


----------



## crystalmt

A montage of evil things to a track I made.


----------



## JacobWood

This vid shows how an 8string guitar is basically a guitar and a bass on one instrument. This intro is the hardest thing I've ever tried to figure out. Damn...







YouTube - Videos from this email


----------



## JamesM

I still am completely unable to get the technique in the intro down, despite my efforts.


----------



## Marv Attaxx

I don't even try to play AAL songs


----------



## guitareben

Once upon a time most AAL songs were just about playable.... just. But now he's gone all mental with the thumb finger technique  It's not even possible to do that shit :O (I am sure having a thumb that bends back far helps too (the joint))

oh and, sick sick work man


----------



## thelarrinator

im pretty ashamed of this 
i promise i have improved! this is also when i had next to no gear.
this is before i had pedals etc


----------



## brutalwizard

neat, 

also 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...outube-vids-thread-post-your-covers-here.html


----------



## JP Universe

Great job!! (runs to Agile 8 string to practice RH technique)


----------



## JacobWood

I think this song displays how much an 8 string is a Bass and a Guitar in one. 
The intro to this is the hardest thing I've ever tried to figure out:/


----------



## JacobWood

guitareben said:


> Once upon a time most AAL songs were just about playable.... just. But now he's gone all mental with the thumb finger technique  It's not even possible to do that shit :O (I am sure having a thumb that bends back far helps too (the joint))
> 
> oh and, sick sick work man



Thanks


----------



## JacobWood

Thank you


----------



## glassmoon0fo

hey dude, I've got that tune figured all the way out except the solo, tabs are on ultimate guitar .com, I could email em to you if you need. It's actually easier than you're playing, for the most part =)


----------



## phantomnote

Poor mans Axe Fx coming up 



Heres a Van Halen Panama Cover (oh no not another one! Oh yes !) recorded with the poor mans Axe Fx:

The AMT E-1 preamp (supposed to sound like an ENGL) with some cabinet impulses and a tiny bit of reverb and a simple gate added on the computer. Sounds pretty good for 120 bucks (VSTs were free ) if you ask me


----------



## JacobWood

Yeah send it my way I'd like to compare it. Thanks


----------



## Zamm Bell

Nothing great, but something I arranged one night whilst figuring out a bunch of Zelda stuff


----------



## BobSmoke

New one from me....



Honestly one of the toughest songs to get right that I've learnt so far. Keiths string skipping technique is second to non.


----------



## Naf15

Here is a clip with my new Chris Garza Schecter and my Axe-Fx. I replaced the bridge 81-7 with a 707x. 
Also: the intonation on my guitar was fucked up so the chords that were higher up on the fret were flat


----------



## prh

short clip recording a solo from my new album


----------



## glassmoon0fo

^T.R.A.M., AAL, Meshuggah, and THAT could pretty much make my year =). Dude, Pastures is still in heavy rotation on my way to work every morning, LOVE your work!

here's some crap from me


----------



## RyanCarraher

let me know what you think! check out my other videos and subscribe!



Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## TheBotquax

One of my dumb solos


----------



## Shredin0id

Here is one of my covers of Bloodmeat. I love PTH



I know it's sloppy, no need to complain.


----------



## jsl2h90

Nevermore anyone?


----------



## chuckmehh




----------



## Jotun666

Hi again, guys!

I bring you another cover, using my LTD H-1007 again, though it´s only played at the end, in the chorus. As usual, I played everything.

Here´s the video:



Hope you like it!


----------



## FatalMuffin

My band's guitar section playing our song "Leviathan"
Check it out!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

wicked video, great sound.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

Nice one again! Great work, more videos please.


----------



## MrMattShaffer

My first day with my Axe Fx 2 !!!

Axe Fx 2 First Day Short Clip Fractal Audio With Loomis Schecter - YouTube


----------



## Fiction

TheBotquax said:


> One of my *dumb* solos






That was awesome, mang


----------



## Brewtal_Damage

great cover \m/


----------



## grogarage

very well done


----------



## Rick

Excellent!


----------



## Valserp

Nice work dialing in the tone!


----------



## Jotun666

Thanks a lot for your comments!

I really appreciate your words and am very happy to know that you really dig my videos and cover. The tone was made using Lepou´s Legion and Lecab (using the Fredman impulses) and a little TSE 808 (and BOD for bass). Oh, and it only has two guitar tracks and one bass track (duplicated for DI and distorted) Glad you like it!


----------



## StaceyOverbeck

Great work, more videos please


----------



## JamesGrote

Great sound! How was the acoustic recorded?


----------



## Jotun666

Thanks a lot! Glad you liked the sound.

James, the acoustic was recorded using a pair of mics: Audio Technica 4040 pointing to the hole and a 4041 pointing to the 12th fret aproximately. That was the way I recorded the three part (chords, 1st and 2nd "solo"). Later I applied some compression, a little Vintage Warmer, eq (to cut lows mostly) and some reverb to round the sound.

I didn´t show this on the video since it´s a little to crowded and preferred you to see me playing the song.


----------



## Shredin0id

TheBotquax said:


> One of my dumb solos


That was great! In my opinion, a dumb solo is where you guess what frets to play and you have no idea about what notes work in the scale. Curious to know if it was improvised or written?


----------



## adadglgmut1

alex argento- synchronal steps guitar and keys cover (on 6 string bass)


----------



## TheBotquax

Shredin0id said:


> That was great! In my opinion, a dumb solo is where you guess what frets to play and you have no idea about what notes work in the scale. Curious to know if it was improvised or written?



lol I kinda impro-composed over the rhythm over the course of an hour or so. Glad you liked it!


----------



## ImaDjentleman

WATCH!


----------



## Shannon

Gotta love this solo. Makes you wanna drive 100 mph!
Wanted to learn it for 25 years. Took 25 minutes. Figures. The best stuff just flows & is natural. Blackmore is a master of exactly that.


----------



## Dimensionator

Keith Merrow, anyone?


----------



## 7Mic7

Heres my take on one of my favorite VoM song!


----------



## heavy7-665

Just a clip of a possible future cover for my band, nothing fancy


----------



## JulienM

Hi all, its my first cover of Djenty song  


I need constructive criticism in order to improve :] thanks all ! Thall !


----------



## RyanCarraher

please watch, like, comment, subscribe and share!

Let me know what you think!



Thanks for watching!

-Ryan


----------



## MikeH

Intro to my upcoming EP.


----------



## Fry5150

Awesome cover. One of my favorite machine head songs too


----------



## Nyx Erebos

Impressive voice and love the acoustic guitar tone.


----------



## linchpin




----------



## human_fly

My latest guitar Death Metal cover with ESP LTD EC1000
Song: Interface - Metapsyche
Enjoy!


----------



## davemeistro

On my roommates poopy no name guitar he got at a garage sale 



Tab


----------



## abitran

Here is my Dream Theater - The Best of Times solo cover..
Gear : Gibson Les paul Custom Mesa/Boogie Roadster Rectifier 4x12 cabinet Shure SM57:


----------



## Karaethon

Hey guys! This is my first thread here on SS! Hope you enjoy my cover! It's definitely not perfect but I had fun learning it and playing it! Any feedback would be amazing! Thanks everyone  

Protest the Hero - Tapestry (cover) - YouTube


----------



## BlindCaveSalamander

Kinda old, but still wanted to share


----------



## paulmattioli

this was actually a project for one of my audio tech classes. I think it turned out well for only spending about 30 min on takes. This is also my first time on an 8string lol. if you like it you can also download it for free! tell me what you guys think

Beyonce-End of Time (remix/cover) by Paul Mattioli on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Shredin0id

Probably one of the worst In Flames covers but I still thought I had nothing to lose sharing.



EDIT: I'm redoing it right now. It will be better


----------



## Anectine_Matt

New song I've been working on. She ain't even halfway there yet, but let me know what you think all the same. Cheers y'all!


----------



## Swirlman

Check out my rendition of the walking dead  theme Please! 



my soundcloud: Search Tracks on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free





I used a ESP SC-207 
Superior drummer 2.0 
garageband :/ 
an Ibanez 5 string gio 
and a UX2 w/ pod farm.


----------



## Swirlman

Shredin0id said:


> Probably one of the worst In Flames covers but I still thought I had nothing to lose sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm redoing it right now. It will be better





Nice cover man!


----------



## Swirlman

My cover of Point to point by Animals as Leaders  


ESP SC-207
Garageband 
Superior Drummer 2.0 
Ibanez 5 string 
Pod farm 2.0


----------



## Tjore

JulienM said:


> Hi all, its my first cover of Djenty song
> 
> 
> I need constructive criticism in order to improve :] thanks all ! Thall !



The only thing I could feed you back with is that you play a little bit staticly. Be more dynamic, let the playing flow a bit more. Makes it sound and feel so much more natural. Still a freaking good cover, not an easy song to play!


----------



## Vinchester

probably the best sound I could suck out of my PodX3...
sorry for the poor vid quality, it was a while back.


----------



## phantomnote

Mattias Eklundh!  my humble cover ^^


----------



## C2Aye

Hey guys, did a playthrough of my song 'Orion' from my album Cassini. Hope you like!


----------



## osmosis2259

My cover of Red's Feed the Machine. 

The guitars are panned left and right. You can listen/download my guitar track by itself on my soundcloud page.
Red - Feed the Machine guitar track played by Burak Ozmucur by Burak Ozmucur on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Gear: 
Line 6 Pod HD Desktop
Schecter guitar research sgr c-7
Edited and mixed in Audacity.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Nyx Erebos

JulienM said:


> I need constructive criticism in order to improve :] thanks all ! Thall !



Nice to see a french fellow .

It sounds a bit off time at some part to me but nice cover.


----------



## Addie5150

Aditya Gopinath - Dear Name (Bhayanak Maut) - YouTube


----------



## Syntaxon

Hey guys, 
would be glad if you could check out my latest composition. Any info and further thoughts can be found in the video description. Would be nice to hear some feedback. 
Greets, Syntaxon


----------



## Baldi

222
8 string experimental jazz metal stuff?! ....ex Tangaroa & Mishkin


----------



## GJaunz

Here it is, hope you like it!

-Gianmarc


----------



## Shredin0id

I was too lazy to upload but I finally did. Here is my revised cover of Take This Life. My last post of this cover wasn't so great and this was the take I took after uploading the last. Enjoy


----------



## adadglgmut1

scale the summit - gallows guitar solo (on 6 string bass)


----------



## squid-boy

Baldi said:


> 222
> 8 string experimental jazz metal stuff?! ....ex Tangaroa & Mishkin




I don't underget...


----------



## GSingleton

Demo of a song from my solo project Lost In Dreaming.
Sorry it is so dark and my playing is slightly sloppy. I had just finished installing these new BKP Aftermaths 7s in it and was trying them out. Basically...just some noodling haha. 

Spread the Word and Enjoy!

Gear
IbanezRGD7321 w Bkp Aftermath 7s- POD HD500 - Cubase(Double tracked)

Soundcloud: G. Singleton's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Facebook: Gary Singleton (Lost In Dreaming) | Facebook


----------



## davemeistro

I was looking for a cover of this on the youtubes today and I didn't find one, so I figured I'd do one haha.


----------



## RyanCarraher

Please watch, rate, comment, share and subscribe!

Thanks for watching!

-Ryan


----------



## RyanCarraher

Please watch, rate, comment, share and subscribe!

Thanks for watching!

-Ryan


----------



## larzan

Hai.

First of all, I don't even own a 7-string guitar, and this must be the 1858223th 'New Groove' -cover on YouTube, but just had to do it.



I think I nailed a pretty decent tone here. Sorry for the mistakes.

Enjoy, and feel free to praise/criticize!


----------



## Compton

Hey guys, I made this about a month ago, it's a new song i'm working on.
I recently got an Ibanez RGA8 which I tune differently than my six so i'm in the process of transcribing this into my 8 string tuning accordingly. Hopefully I can finish it soon but please check it out. 
Just to give you an idea, it's kinda like a more melodic, "open" (meaning not too dense technically) version of Beneath the Massacre, or others that have some similarities. Thanks!


----------



## eleven59




----------



## Baldi




----------



## cazmaestro

Hey, my name's Callum, I'm 15, and I have a solo progressive project called -kHOST-. I've been working on this for over a year and I've got my first album entitled 'Z' coming out soon. 

Here's a video preview of the album: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZHDTXu0iYA


----------



## GSingleton

another video of a demo.

feedback is greatly appreciated

Untitled (Sonny Gin) - YouTube


----------



## Baldi

squid-boy said:


> I don't underget...


Good


----------



## MozzoSemola94

Epica - Deter the Tyrant (Guitar Cover) - YouTube


----------



## paleonluna

check it out!


----------



## caron_400

i play bass in this band, check us out


----------



## vitass

Carvin 7string in this video


----------



## periphery93

this isnt the best but hell im practicing haha Pillars- Veil Of Maya bass cover - YouTube sorry i dont know how to embed


----------



## Mendel

My entry of the French Guitar Contest


----------



## BobSmoke

Here's my lastest effort. My best camera work to date IMO....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMASlDeUNmw&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Due to YTs new copyright controls, It can't be played on mobiles/xbox, but computer seems to be fine. I'm currently trying to get this restriction lifted, but dunno how sucessful I'll be....

Anyway, hope ya enjoy it.


----------



## periphery93

here is my vocal cover of how to get signed to rise records by galactic pegasus 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVle6YGopHY&feature=channel&list=UL 

and my vocal cover of lie to my face by carnifex 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqvTgTcnZ_M&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## 7string101




----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## Lirtle

not really a cover but...


----------



## RyanCarraher

This solo is crazy. Please let me know what you think!



Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Lirtle

You don't have that tabbed out, do you? I've been working on transcribing it for the past two days but it's pretty difficult. Let me know.

Awesome job by the way


----------



## Eptaceros

Baldi said:


>




Nice tunes man!


----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7

i know this band isn't the same as everyone else's but I did it for a friend blah blah blah


----------



## vector2

kreepmaster - hypercharged detonator...agile ghost III, BKP painkiller in the bridge


----------



## Fred the Shred

Here's a clip of Toolshed @ Guitar Candy, shot by Ola Englund during the launch event for his Strictly 7 Guitars signature model, the Solar. Many thanks to everyone for such a fun time and for the tremendous hospitality.  I hope you enjoy the vid!


----------



## Perpetual_Burn

Cover of george lynchs Mr. scary. Made it shorter, and changed the solo stuff. But well, you can just watch ;D


----------



## scherzo1928

durr, wrong thread.


----------



## jarnozz

Don´t know if a lot of you guys like buckethead.. anyway, here´s a cover of one of his most epic songs ever from Cuckoo clocks of hell.. Spoke for the wheel of torment!
let me know what you think


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## Jaaaaamie

Little bit cheeky 'cos it's more of a still image with audio.

But yeah when my life is more stable I plan to pick up my guitar again properly and continue with some of this shitt and change the 80s solo haa


----------



## paleonluna

Check out our new Structures/BTBAM-esque riffs:


----------



## MikeH

Just trying out some clean tones with the new unit.


----------



## Holicx

One of my latest


----------



## TheHumanMeat

Parkway Drive - Home Is for the Heartless (Cover)


----------



## MikeH

That video makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## MikeH

Just uploaded this to YT. Recorded it a few months ago. It will be re-recorded and rearranged shortly. Still waiting on my interface for my Axe-FX.


----------



## j_m_s

May not be everyone's cup of tea. but yeah, simple cover of a maroon 5 song! 

(working on more metal and djent covers with my new 7 string!)


----------



## SamSam

Recording session from last week, featuring my Daemoness and a nice carvin 5 string bass too. Plenty of tomfoolery on display too!


----------



## sytraxiplague

Learned it in one day and it's decent.. Would've rerecorded it but didn't feel like getting my gear out again! Hope you all enjoy! 

Van Halen - Runnin' With The Devil cover


----------



## adadglgmut1




----------



## Zamm Bell

Sam Bell Improvisation over "Ice Cold" by Alex Hutchings - YouTube

Some improv over an Alex Hutchings track from jamtrackcentral


----------



## Eptaceros

Zamm Bell said:


> Sam Bell Improvisation over "Ice Cold" by Alex Hutchings - YouTube
> 
> Some improv over an Alex Hutchings track from jamtrackcentral



wow, very nice! love the change at around :32


----------



## raybeast

Messing with POD Farm tones and some showoffy harmonic minor tapping stuff....this POD Tone really sucks though


----------



## Zamm Bell

Eptaceros said:


> wow, very nice! love the change at around :32



Thanks man


----------



## MattiShreds




----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7

My latest cover, messed about with visual effects on Windows Movie Maker


----------



## jsl2h90

Swirlman said:


> My cover of Point to point by Animals as Leaders
> 
> 
> ESP SC-207
> Garageband
> Superior Drummer 2.0
> Ibanez 5 string
> Pod farm 2.0



Really enjoyed it man! Awesome cover.


----------



## the britt shredder

MattiShreds said:


>








I am awed...


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## jkspawn

Heres my bands YouTube channel.



slanderus - YouTube

04/28/12 - "Servants of the Night" @ Shamrocks Chino Hills - YouTube

04/28/12 - "The Butterfly Effect" @ Shamrocks Chino Hills - YouTube

http://youtu.be/A7AnfD4ZYKk

04/28/12 - "Watchful Eye" @ Shamrocks Chino Hills - YouTube

Dammit why isnt it showing the videos in player format?


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## henchmanride

my first cover on youtube  yaay for me!!


----------



## Bugrasisman

Bon Jovi - You Give Love a Bad Name Guitar Cover!

Hope you like!


----------



## Marv Attaxx

All I have is this little soundcheck:



well....and this


----------



## loganmac

Fellsilent - Drowned In My Enemy cover with POD Farm



If you like it check an original progressive song of mine


----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7

back again


----------



## Ravenbird

Hi guys. Here's my new track:


----------



## space frog

Also here's a playthrough me and my bandmate did for our first single


----------



## raybeast

Some late night improv over a backing track I found on youtube....please ignore my grumpy face, I was having one of those "Goddamn it! I am shit at improv and guitar and music and I should beat my head on the wall" nights!



And two takes of me trying to sound like Guthrie Govan....and failing of course! Orange Jam covers, improvised:






So not really seven string material...reckon this is the first time that strat of mine has been glimpsed on these forums!


----------



## Mendel

Lady Gaga - Poker Face


----------



## phantomnote

VH time! Yay


----------



## FallenMartyr

SCAR SYMMETRY - Holographic Universe Solo on my JACKSON SLAT3-7 & POD HD500 




FALLEN MARTYR
DEBUT ALBUM SHADOWS AVAILABLE 5/29 ON SIEGEN RECORDS
Fallen Martyr | Facebook


----------



## trevets

not a cover but a song ive been working on, check it out and let me know what you think


----------



## guitarneeraj

Still getting chops back up, but here's a video cover of Periphery's Icarus Lives!


----------



## Dimensionator

I uploaded a couple of videos over the last few days.


----------



## Lon




----------



## AlexQ1993

Elitist - Pulse


----------



## Tim Spanner

And check out my lmfao cover..
Oleg Kalinkin (Icony) - Party Rock Anthem (LMFAO cover).avi - YouTube


----------



## FormerlyVintage

I had the honor of performing with Candy Dulfer a while ago, and this is the Recording!

[/MEDIA]


----------



## Dimensionator

Keith Merrow - Pillars of Creation


----------



## ZXIIIT

Old Squirrelly Arts I made a while ago.


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## Dimensionator

Alesana - Apology (Vocal/Acoustic guitar cover) - YouTube


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## LivingTimmy

My bass cover of Lords Resistance Army by Feared \m/

Feared - Lords Resistance Army (Bass Cover) - YouTube

Also Irish washerwoman on the mandolin, I was bored waiting for the other video to render 

Irish Washerwoman On Mandolin - YouTube


----------



## Sebski

Just a real short idea using delay I came up with a while ago for a post-rock song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwGn4UHaUw0&feature=plcp


----------



## vitass

Ambient/acoustic (/w sevenstring electric btw)


----------



## Lirtle




----------



## Jrec




----------



## TristanTTN

I've been playing for two years now...


----------



## wyant22




----------



## MikeH




----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7

my job for a cowboy cover as requested by Crowned


----------



## dNate

short thing I wrote. If anyone has a minute, comments would be appreciated (positive or negative)


----------



## FatalMuffin

My band's new track Oddworld:


----------



## AlexQ1993

Second installment in my riff of the week series. Hope you like Born of Osiris!


----------



## raybeast

Not great sound quality, but my crack at the entrance to the solo from "Iconoclast" by Symphony X; best alt picking exercise evar!


----------



## BaptizedBurning

My hardcore cover of a 70s pop song about roller skates. Soon to be featured in a local TV promo.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic




----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## Chrono

This is a cover from a local metal band that I really dig. Links to their page are in the video. Working on improving my video/audio production. Hope you like!


----------



## Grizzlykills

My first "djenty"-song.


----------



## ProjectTerria

Wave of Babies bass cover. Man, that slapping bit was hard.


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## GorgiusGo

This is our cover song of Everybody's changing by Keane, let us know what do you think

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mh6oEkddNcM&feature=relmfu

Keep an eye on the channel, there will be other covers soon


----------



## GSingleton

Suck My Kiss (Cover) - YouTube


----------



## GSingleton




----------



## Grizzlykills




----------



## nojyeloot

This was for a competition. I actually won a guitar from it


----------



## DrButterfunk

Give it a listen if you're feeling sassy!

Modulus - J.L. Johnson


----------



## sharkmeet

Here's a new release from my band's new album. it's a compilation of footage of us all tracking in the studio. Aaron Smith of 7 Horns 7 Eyes mixed/mastered it, and we're super stoked.

You can preorder the album here.


----------



## JosephAOI

Just a lame video I threw together in a couple minutes as a teaser for my band's EP.


----------



## orthodox41




----------



## MrMattShaffer

Fractal Audio Axe Fx 2, Ibanez RG, Ibanez BTB675M Toontrack Superior 2.0 - YouTube

Here is a new track I posted the track is call Finkle is Einhorn. This is using the Axe 2 as my interface as well. 

Hope you dig it!!


----------



## WishIwasfinnish

full cover of a protest the hero song, love these guys


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7

had fun with this


----------



## LivingTimmy




----------



## vhmetalx




----------



## Lirtle

just got my jpxi so...
(watch in HD)


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Finally giving my Strict7+1 some youtube love! Excuse the few screwups and lame lead patch, I don't know WHY the noise gate was so agressive, or why I decided to leave it like that haha


----------



## MozzoSemola94

Protest The Hero - The Dissentience (Guitar Cover) - YouTube


----------



## MozzoSemola94




----------



## Black_tear

Long time without posting anything! 

Here it goes!


----------



## rgaRyan




----------



## RyanCarraher

thanks for watching! Check out my other videos!


----------



## schecterhellraiserc-7

the british national anthem coz i can and it's the diamond jubilee


----------



## adadglgmut1

if you dig what you see hit me up on facebook! Harrison Watkins | Facebook


----------



## human_fly

just little test ESP ltd H-1007stblk


----------



## Eptaceros

adadglgmut1 said:


> if you dig what you see hit me up on facebook! Harrison Watkins | Facebook




hell yeah, nicely done! Love that bass solo, Manring is a beast.


----------



## eventhetrees

Play Through of one of my songs called "You've Made Yourself Perfectly Clear"

http://youtu.be/dYo2w1-bSVg?hd=1


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## JosephAOI

Hey gaiz,
on a scale from 1 to gothickingcobra, how much do I suck?


----------



## Dimensionator

I've started doing Let's Plays of video games, so if anyone's interested in stuff like that, then check out my channel. I've started playing Limbo among my various guitar covers.
youtube.com/user/dimensionator13


----------



## rgaRyan

Hot off the press! Just finished uploading it!


----------



## GalacticDeath

Mortal Kombat cover I did a few days ago


----------



## mathscale

Alrightey, if you have a spare few minutes, check out my bands first video demo might like it if you're into Between the Buried and Me, or... Dream Theatre, or... hmm other fast melodic metal bands. Have a looksie/listenie.


----------



## spawnofthesith

EDIT: :embarassed: posted in wrong thread


----------



## BobSmoke

Getcha Pull!


----------



## JosephAOI

Here's a shitty video I made to make you all feel better about your playing.


----------



## Inverted11

JosephAOI said:


> Here's a shitty video I made to make you all feel better about your playing.



love the riff at 2.27!


----------



## JosephAOI

Thanks man!


----------



## Mendel




----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## LivingTimmy




----------



## BobSmoke

Another one hot off the press!


----------



## guitareben

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsSlXayJjO4

Not embedding 


Bumblefoot - Pink Panther


----------



## human_fly

My first serious cover with new ESP LTD H-1007Stblk


----------



## TheHumanMeat




----------



## Baldi




----------



## MiPwnYew

Scale The Summit

I recorded this after working a 14 hour shift, so mehhh


----------



## MF_Kitten

Guitar Playback and Palmer Melodic Backing Track Challenge Entry - YouTube

Playing a melodic line i made over a backing track for a competition.


----------



## rgaRyan

MiPwnYew said:


> Scale The Summit
> 
> I recorded this after working a 14 hour shift, so mehhh


Nice job bro, it's a great solo.


----------



## xwmucradiox




----------



## ProgShredder73

BTBAM White Walls. I like me some long ass songs. Also my channel is about 5 days old so i would really appreciate any views. fuck, you dont even have to watch it, just click it and pause it after like a second.


----------



## soulcheck

This is a teaser for two upcoming releases from my band, "Upon the Skies, The Nova". Please let us know what you guys think.


----------



## Kempas

Hi there! My band Neyra is about to relese debut album "Madness in progress" and official video for the song Mors Nigra. Here is the trailer  also you are welcome to visit our websites:
Neyra/ Madness in Progress coming soon!! | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos
Neyra | Facebook


----------



## Ambit

Full-Length EP being recorded! Heres some of my demos!


----------



## Ulvhedin

Quick video for today


----------



## dave6

Here's a song by my band, Aenomy. Enjoy!


----------



## TristanTTN

Solo cover of Animals as Leaders' On Impulse! This was pretty difficult...


----------



## Inverted11

Old video with my old Rig.

Nevermore - Enemies of Reality solo cover - YouTube

How do you embed on here?


----------



## LivingTimmy

Covered Manuscript (&#1052;&#1072;&#1085;&#1091;&#1089;&#1082;&#1088;&#1080;&#1087;&#1090 by The Korea!


----------



## Ploatic

TristanTTN said:


> Solo cover of Animals as Leaders' On Impulse! This was pretty difficult...




Damn that was pretty tight, good job 

Here's some Scarlet!


----------



## human_fly

My new rythm cover Trivium - Down from the sky...i know its not perfect


----------



## Chromis

Here is my contribution to this epic thread. Some HD seven string progressive metal for your eyes and ears:



I hope you enjoy!

C.


----------



## MyxHarnett

I know I'm new here guys, but please check out the first teaser/update for my upcoming album


----------



## Eptaceros

Just reploaded some old Gojira, Defeated Sanity, Between the Buried and Me, and Gorguts covers, this time with synced audio haha

noobsauce - YouTube


----------



## loganmac

Check this progressive/djent song with cleans/synths and whatnot


----------



## BucketheadRules

A cover of the intro solo in The Count of Tuscany by Dream Theater.

It isn't as good as John Petrucci, but no-one is. It's not awful... certainly the closest I got, out of all the hundreds of takes I did (my dad was filming... he puts up with a lot )


----------



## rgaRyan

A song from a hardcore band, oh noes!


----------



## Ulvhedin




----------



## davefoxtattoos

my band at a strip club last year. livin' the dream...
http://youtu.be/ZZAPq4-8xcE


----------



## terrormuzik

@davefoxtattoos sweet, wish I could play in place like this 

and here's some quick messup with my carvin. no naked ladies but still fun to play
carvin DC727 random riffage - YouTube


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## MF_Kitten

FINALLY got good strings on my RG, tuned it to drop C, and suddenly decided to start something that could sand blast people's faces...


----------



## LivingTimmy

Bathtub Metal!!!


----------



## Karaethon

Hey guys! Got a Periphery cover here, hope you enjoy it! Any feedback would be fantastic


----------



## metalaxxe11

Not a cover but one of my own tunes:


----------



## ProjectTerria

First of many videos covering songs from this album.


----------



## Fat-Elf

Oh god this blows. Posting just for the lulz. 

New Groove cover - YouTube


----------



## amlivept

Periphery - New Groove (Guitar Cover) - YouTube


----------



## amlivept




----------



## MeriTone Music

Thought I'd share some pure guitar love..


----------



## bonbro

Hey, I started posting videos a week ago.
She is like heroin. - YouTube
I would appreciate some constructive criticism


----------



## amlivept




----------



## sheener19

Pomegranate Tiger "New Breed"





Heres a link to our Facebook page if you wanna see more of us.
Pomegranate Tiger | Facebook


----------



## amlivept

My attempt to play Periphery's Erised first solo.


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## HumanFuseBen

Just made this one for you all today! One of the only Vai songs (... mostly) playable sans whammy bar! I have a couple guitars with trems that you all have seen in my other videos, but i have one bar that both of them share... and it broke! So for now i am without tremolo. Oh well.
It's not totally perfect, but you know what? It's a Steve Vai song! Hahaha... I'd like to know more about which guitar he recorded this with; it seems near impossible to get the intonation on any guitar i've used to match up through the whole song. I know Vai has used stuff like the Buzz Feiten intonation system, so maybe that's the deal. I don't know.
I am playing my custom mahogany Ibanez RG7. This one has the mighty Dimarzio D Activator Neck model in the bridge position (amazing pickup in a dark guitar) and the Dimarzio Liquifire in the neck. The middle single, a Rio Grande, isn't even wired up. Playing through my new EVH 5150 iii on the lead channel. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Freezing Moon

Sick playing.

I've never played an EVH. However, I have heard that the distortion channel is like a tamed Peavey 6505/5150, and the cleans are as pristine as Fender. 

Would you say this is true?


----------



## HumanFuseBen

The cleans are amazing. And as far as the distortion, i would say its FAR from tamed! It can get just as nasty as the 5150's, but it can also do things OTHER THAN blowing your face off, too!
and thanks!!


----------



## Captain Butterscotch

That's always been one of my very favorite Vai songs and you did it justice  Nice tone too.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Thanks dude!


----------



## Zenerith

Today is the official Betraying The Martyrs coversong day, here's my participation 

I re-uploaded this video because the video and audio weren't in sync, watch in HD please =)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zos7tUdWCY4&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Ulvhedin

Is the sound kinda pooey on this? Sounds just fine for me, but some say it's way too bassy
Lamb of God - Laid to Rest (Cover) - YouTube


----------



## LivingTimmy

I covered a dubstep song using my bass and a Boss SYB-5 with a piano pedal plugged in the exp input xD


----------



## Antenna

Hand Of Taurus 2012 Teaser Watch it in HD!.


----------



## rgaRyan

New dual cover!


----------



## amlivept

Hey guys, i made a couple of instrumentals, can really define its genre but here it is.
Constructive criticism is always aprecciated, check my channel out if you liked it


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## EricG

Finally got the freaking embedding
Constructive criticism welcomed.


----------



## Azathoth43

Here is a All Shall Perish cover I did. 



Enjoy.


----------



## UCBmetal

I've been digging this band super hard recently so I decided to make a cover. Let me know what you think, and check them out, they seriously kill it! 

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/4xmWslcMHWs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## JosephAOI

The Faceless' Ancient Covenant solo


----------



## vhmetalx

Until I Feel Nothing - Carnifex


----------



## zackh




----------



## zackh




----------



## zackh




----------



## Holicx




----------



## ProgShredder73

Luck as a constant, i think im the first one  sorry for the ass distortion tone. 

Luck As a Constant beginning riff cover - Periphery! - YouTube


----------



## phantomnote

Heres a cover of part of vivaldi's summer I did with my sis 

Pretty awesome sound quality if you ask me 



Gævsgut


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## chickenxnuggetz91

Parkway Drive - Home is for the Heartless Cover - YouTube


----------



## loganmac

Progressive/djent with clean vocals for fans of Monuments/Fellsilent!


----------



## HollowmanPL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Fg37obKBmQ


----------



## LivingTimmy

Really rough cover I did showing off my new gear!


----------



## josefh




----------



## ThrustTony

Hey Guys

I've posted a couple of links below to my bands stuff (QuarterBlind),it would be cool if you guys could check it out. Many thanks 



QuarterBlind | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## paleonluna

Rock on,

Pablo


----------



## wasitthat

Marrow - Meshuggah cover
Demiurge - Meshuggah cover
Swarm - Meshuggah cover
Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motion - Meshuggah cover
Do Not Look Down - Meshuggah cover


----------



## DeKay

wasitthat said:


> Marrow - Meshuggah cover
> Demiurge - Meshuggah cover
> Swarm - Meshuggah cover
> Break Those Bones Whose Sinews Gave It Motion - Meshuggah cover
> Do Not Look Down - Meshuggah cover




Haha it's quite funny that you advertise yourself here and show your videos on sevenstring.. you should know that almost everyone on sevenstring knows and saw your covers. They are pasted everywhere.. main meshuggah thread, many guitar discussions, meshuggah related stuff and such. I think nearly all of your views come already from here, no need to extra post the videos haha 

Dude you should totally write more tho, not only post covers and have nothing else to say.


----------



## cataclysm_child

Welcome to the forum John! You should post more often!


----------



## Dimensionator

A duet cover of I Will Follow You Into The Dark by Death Cab For cutie with my friend.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqcuOGe6_7k


----------



## ProgShredder73

All Shall Perish anybody?


----------



## Antenna

Hand Of Taurus - Studio Update Part 1 in HD.


----------



## SamSevens

Sybreed - Revive my wounds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLCL5uDZz1o&feature=relmfu

Sybreed - Doomsday party

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye_bkbJanps


----------



## wasitthat

.


----------



## wasitthat

DeKay said:


> Haha it's quite funny that you advertise yourself here and show your videos on sevenstring.. you should know that almost everyone on sevenstring knows and saw your covers. They are pasted everywhere.. main meshuggah thread, many guitar discussions, meshuggah related stuff and such. I think nearly all of your views come already from here, no need to extra post the videos haha
> 
> Dude you should totally write more tho, not only post covers and have nothing else to say.



Ive made one post here myself, one vid that i know of was posted here for me.


----------



## ElNitro

Any kind of critic or comment is appreciated!


----------



## ImaDjentleman

i just made two vocal covers. keep in mind i've been doing this for 2 months


----------



## Ulvhedin

got panda?


----------



## amlivept




----------



## SiggyCertified

Yay! Took me forever to find this post for some reason. Heh. Anyways. Here's my mini-cover, touched up by a friend. Enjoy!


----------



## SiggyCertified

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRQuDS3cVX8


----------



## AlucardXIX

Definitely mistakes.


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## ridealot100

I picked up a new Ibanez yesterday and decided to try an write a quick riff to try it out. I really need to get it setup, but I dig it so far!


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## craig-sansum

Nunslaughter - Raid The Convent Guitar Cover - YouTube

Bongzilla - Kash Under Glass Cover - YouTube


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## ridealot100

Another metal song I have been working on. The backing track skips for a second in the beginning and totally catches me off guard.. 

Song 2 - YouTube


----------



## LivingTimmy

I covered Laid to Rest on bass


----------



## kikonuy

One more video =]~

six strings in this time


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## DeafElectrician

what you guys think?


----------



## Collinad01

New song from my band For He Has Fallen (pre production)


----------



## eugeneelgr

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vageiFeIt70

Hey guys this is my newest video, and I'm covering one of my all time favourites from Killswitch Engage. Hope you guys will check it out! \m/ METAL ON YEAH!

For gearheads, I'm using my custom Suhr modern into an axe fx II and direct into audacity.


----------



## eugeneelgr

My Curse - Killswitch Engage Cover (Eugene Lee) - YouTube

Sorry for double post im having trouble embedding the video.


----------



## EricG




----------



## soulcheck

My band's new song we've just released. Please check us out and give us some feedback.


----------



## Holicx

I know you guys wanna see my peacock 
Katy Perry - Peacock (Clocks Cover by HolicX) - YouTube


----------



## Holicx

I know you guys wanna see my peacock


----------



## EricG




----------



## JoeyW

Some stupid F# Aeolian lick I made the other day while teaching. As the video description says: not perfect by any means but the idea is there. Turn it up cause I didn't have an amp at my parents' house/fail at Youtube.


----------



## asphyx123

My attempt on one of my favorite Scar Symmetry songs.


----------



## Ramage

solo from Old song that's been on the back burner for some time now.


----------



## zxhsat

oh my, my myspace has not stats, so listen to 1 or 2 songs if you can spare the time...

PlayGuitar | Free Music, Tour Dates, Photos, Videos


----------



## EricG




----------



## PinkGorillaVsPandaBear




----------



## CannibalKiller




----------



## xmetalhead69




----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## ExplicitOfTimeBand

Volumes - Affirmation Of Ascension


And many other metal covers, just check out my channel and subscribe for more to come!


----------



## j_m_s

Planetshakers - Good To Me (Guitar & Bass Cover) - Fractal Audio Axe Fx II

Not everyone's style of music but just thought id' share it!


----------



## Ulvhedin

My band, gogo


----------



## ProjectTerria

Periphery II: This Time With Bass


----------



## davemeistro




----------



## The Shadow

Passage to the Reaper. I'm a few years late for the CoB bandwagon though :/


----------



## LivingTimmy

Covered some Hacktivist!


----------



## cataclysm_child

------------------>


----------



## Sollesnes

New Apex 2 <3


----------



## Antenna

Studio Update part 2 for the Hand Of Taurus Album!


----------



## amlivept




----------



## vhmetalx

Autotheist movement III anyone?
Only the tapping lick towards the end though..


----------



## cazmaestro

Here's my full instrumental cover of Bombay Bicycle Club's song Beg.


----------



## gregzilla

Music Video of Pile Driven PDP - PILE DRIVEN (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - YouTube


----------



## Alice AKW

Decided to cover the new Fear Factory album in it's entirety


----------



## eastguitar

Hi Friends!

This is my cover of New Groove!



Thanks!


----------



## eastguitar

Ragnarok Cover


Facepalm Mute Cover


----------



## Projectdream95

YouTube - Periphery - Scarlet (Vocal Cover) hey all, this is my cover of Scarlet by Periphery. I'd also appreciate if you checked out my debut single (link in my sig)


----------



## vector2

Guthrie Govan - Waves intro


----------



## Gitte

here is my attempt on doing a remix. originally it was a german rap song. i kinda did my own thing out of it.


----------



## zurdo

a 30 second clip, I don't want to bore anybody lol
\m/


----------



## Artorias

My cover of Benblast. I missed the first note and can never get those pre-bends right  I mixed the cover and the actual track using Windows Movie Maker. 

Benblast by Vildhjarta cover - YouTube


----------



## HollowmanPL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7pAf0Fk3jY


----------



## HumanFuseBen

The Faceless Prison Born cover! Check it out!


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Oh why not! Here's An Autopsy:


----------



## Ulvhedin

Video I made on request from a different user, always fun


----------



## HumanFuseBen

One of my favorite Mastodon tunes, Aqua Dementia!


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## wcph666

Here's me doing a guitar and vocal cover of Born of Osiris - Follow the Signs


----------



## rgaRyan




----------



## EricG




----------



## Alex23

Blindfold - A Beautiful Discord- YouTube Enjoy!Original song!


----------



## Alex23

Well done!Nailed the solo!keep it up


----------



## Eptaceros

yay defeated sanity


----------



## HumanFuseBen

MOAR MASTERDERN! Siberian Divide!


----------



## Holicx

I decided to remake maroon5 new song since the original was gay as fuck. Let me know what you think guys


----------



## space frog

hope you like this  My tone is meh, but I'm still experimenting with the Fireball model...


----------



## Zippoman

I definitely can't hold a torch next to all these phenomenal players here. Here's me practicing the good ole' picking chops.


----------



## Eptaceros

yay more Defeated Sanity! been waiting to learn this song for 2 years, definitely one of the hardest yet!


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Busting out the acoustic for Mastodon's Pendulous Skin!


----------



## loganmac

Tesseract - Perfection, full cover with *VOCALS*!


----------



## kazzerr

Check out my band's first song.


----------



## Forkface

OH nice, I just created my SS account, I've decided to take my playing up one level into the internetosphere  
Here's my contribution 

and 


The Faceless one was done with Imovie, so you might notice it's slightly out of sync. The STS one was made with Final Cut, and you can definitely notice the difference.
Any feedback (positive AND negative, but keep it constructive  would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you guys


----------



## ASoC

Did this for fun


----------



## Rockwaves101

U.K. Progressive/Alternative band, I made this video myself. Its all recorded, mixed & mastered by us. Zero budget which is why I am so happy with the results. Check us out if you like Tool, Tesseract, APC, and so on:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyNvJ1-7XVE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FyNvJ1-7XVE


----------



## JuniorOliverFrid

Junior Oliver Frid's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Not a YouTube link... But I'd be glad if you wanted to give a minute to listen through some of my songs!

Thanks!


----------



## Marv Attaxx




----------



## LivingTimmy

GANGNAM STYLE! LivingTimmy style


----------



## warbeard

Hey guys, I recently bought this cheap Jackson as it was a pain Re-Tuning my Jeff loomis shecter Floyd all the time and have now fallen in love with this guitar, cheap as chips and sweet to play

any way's i though i would share my little shred Video and feel free to subscript to my Chanel

Thanks Guys

Stewart


----------



## ThemBones89

Hi everyone, 

This is my Ibanez Apex 1, even though it says custom on the headstock. Check out the video I made demoing it, I threw in an Andy James-esque solo at 1:10 and please subscribe if you like it 



Its a discontinued model now and was replaced by the Apex 100. Its got a nice set of Dimarzio PAF 7s which sound amazing, a cool 69 and stars inlay and it plays the best of all my Ibanezs (even better than the J Custom 7 I have). 

It also came with the 'U-Bar' which is completely pointless and I've never used. A standard Whammy bar is much better. If anybody has found a practical use for the 'U-Bar' please let me know because it just seems like an invention by Ibanez that doesn't work. 

Pete


----------



## implicit

nice vid man, really immaculate playing.


----------



## Blackheim

Nice playing.... Sure it is a lovely guitar, my favorite Ibby over several prestiges and UV I have played. Congrats!!


----------



## leonardo7

I havent owned em all, but Ive tested/played em all. UV, K7, 7620, Prestige 2127x, 1527, RGD2127z, RGA427z, J Custom 8527z and the Apex1. The Apex1 is the same quality as the J Custom line, hence the word "custom" on the headstock. They really are the best of the best, along with the J Custom.


----------



## willis7452

wow thats a pretty sick solo there, ive always wanted to play an apex1


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

that solo was fucking sick


----------



## fortisursus

Awesome playing, and the finish actually looks cool. It almost looks like leather.


----------



## Seventary

Cool vid, man! Nice guitar too. Always wanted one.


----------



## Dan_Vacant

How do these compare to the k-7 and visa versa?


----------



## Syriel

Great playing and cool guitar. 

I found the U-Bar actually fun to play around with. It does take some time getting used to, but it's actually a fun invention. I think its actually for some awesome staging action rather than actual playing.


----------



## mphsc

nice licks & sweet guitar.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Some great stuff here!


----------



## Trespass

*Yawn* another shred video.

"Hey guys, heh heh, feel free to subscribe to my channel"


----------



## chris9

well i thought it was a cool vid great playing


----------



## Chris O

Dan_Vacant said:


> How do these compare to the k-7 and visa versa?



The necks are the main difference - I found the Apex to be just a tad more rounded, where the K7 was closer to the "normal" RG profile, although feeling just a tad more stout. Quality is awesome on both. Finishes are...typical - i.e. - be careful. They sounded quite a bit alike I thought, although the apex had a little bit more of an "open" or "raw" sound. I absolutely love the mahogany to the usual basswood. The PAF's are nice & quiet, and sound great with low tunings - not muddy at all.


----------



## Emperoff

Those japanese Jacksons have quite a bad rep, but the neck on my KE-7 is fantastic and plays great (I play it more than my Ibby S7420). Can't complain since you can find them really cheap.


----------



## ThemBones89

leonardo7 said:


> I havent owned em all, but Ive tested/played em all. UV, K7, 7620, Prestige 2127x, 1527, RGD2127z, RGA427z, J Custom 8527z and the Apex1. The Apex1 is the same quality as the J Custom line, hence the word "custom" on the headstock. They really are the best of the best, along with the J Custom.



Ive got a RG8327 J Custom as well as the Apex, they look quite alike but play quite different. The J Custom has a longer scale length, an Alder body and EMG 707s. The Apex sounds nicer with a Mahogany body and and Dimazio PAF 7s and a shorter scale length. 

Both are great quality but I prefer the Apex 



fortisursus said:


> Awesome playing, and the finish actually looks cool. It almost looks like leather.



Its the BBK (Biker Black) finish which is textured so it looks like leather. Ibanez finishes can be quite thin though and this has begun to wear near the bridge pickup where I rest my fingers.


----------



## jon66

Awesome! Great chops man.


----------



## RXTN

I have one of those too! very great quality. Man you gat to post GP file on this solo! Its crazy


----------



## Pikka Bird

ThemBones89 said:


> It also came with the 'U-Bar' which is completely pointless and I've never used. A standard Whammy bar is much better. If anybody has found a practical use for the 'U-Bar' please let me know because it just seems like an invention by Ibanez that doesn't work.



I will say this about the U-bar: All Ibanez baseplates should be U-bar prepared, but come with a regular bar. This would be a life saver for lefties.

Also, awesome playing!


----------



## 8track

Nice! Great playing!

Ps. Jackson owns, even the cheap ones!


----------



## Estilo

Emperoff said:


> Those japanese Jacksons have quite a bad rep



Seriously?? Weren't many Jackson fans heartbroken when the Jap factory closed down for good after the tsunami last year?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

Sweet guitar, phenomenal playing


----------



## Emperoff

Estilo said:


> Seriously?? Weren't many Jackson fans heartbroken when the Jap factory closed down for good after the tsunami last year?



That's why I said *those*, referring to the DR-7, RR-7 and KE-7. I think they were made in mid 00's and they weren't up to the standards of high end Japanese jacksons. The high end Japanese jacksons (like the late SLAT3-7) were killer guitars.

I still love my KE-7. My only gripe with it is that I can't stand tuneomatic bridges (but that's my problem )


----------



## ThemBones89

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Sweet guitar, phenomenal playing



Totally blown away by what people are saying about my playing, Thank you so much!! 

Had a small feature on Truth In Shredding - Truth In Shredding: Pete Cottrell: Shell Shock for Techncial Metal - great solo alert


----------



## elrrek

Emperoff said:


> That's why I said *those*, referring to the DR-7, RR-7 and KE-7. I think they were made in mid 00's and they weren't up to the standards of high end Japanese jacksons. The high end Japanese jacksons (like the late SLAT3-7) were killer guitars.
> 
> I still love my KE-7. My only gripe with it is that I can't stand tuneomatic bridges (but that's my problem )



I've never heard anything bad about the Japanese 7s other than the brushed chrome hardware not being to everyones taste.

The Indian made 7s were a different matter though, well below what you would expect from a Jackson.


----------



## Judge Dredd




----------



## Irisarri

A little composition I made, and will record in a studio soon with drums too (excited  ).

Mercury - 0001 (test) - YouTube

Crappy sound, though.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Demiurge sounded brutal!


----------



## craig-sansum

nice shred also nice tatts!


----------



## HumanFuseBen




----------



## McKay




----------



## bulb

My super talented brother Axel Mansoor just put this incredible cover together. Check it and watch it in HD! 
Eleanor Mc-Rigby - Axel Mansoor (Andy McKee/Beatles MASHUP) - YouTube


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

Thats awesome, but your joking that his name is axel, right?


----------



## fitterhappier

He's amazing!!!! Possible collaboration between you two in the future???


----------



## Curt

That was excellent!


----------



## Ill-Gotten James

That was totally far out, solid, and right on!


----------



## poopyalligator

Man that was badass. Your bro keeps getting better and better with every video.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

iv been watching his videos for a little while and at first they didnt really gel with me but as of late each one blows me away, hes incredibly talented

does he do his own mixing or do you or someone else do it for him?


----------



## bulb

A friend of his does the mixing/filming/production. He is going to be recording at Taylor Larson's in a few months.


----------



## toiletstand

this is one of my favorite beatles songs. great job!


----------



## Adam Of Angels

I really like his voice, man. I'll check his stuff out in the future.


----------



## Jontain

That was very well done and an awesome listen, huge props.

You two must have hit every branch on the way down out of that talent tree you fell from!


----------



## Valennic

Your family isn't fair.

Seriously.

How is it fair that he can play that song and sing like that? . Sorcery.


----------



## markgibson

Hi everyone. Just thought I'd post some more videos of some covers I have done recently.

'Kill the Guy With the Ball/The God Eaters' by Steve Vai, split screen!!



'Juice' by Steve Vai



'The Boy From Seattle' by Steve Vai



'Surfing with the Alien' by Satch (had to be done!)



'Summer Song' by Satch



and 'Ballerina 12/24' by Vai



my website is Home - Mark Gibson
please 'like' my facebook page Mark Gibson | Facebook

Hope you enjoy them!! Loads more to come. Will be doing some Petrucci covers and some Shawn Lane too.

Thanks!!!!!!!

Mark


----------



## malice

I have to say I don't like the look of the stars inlay .
I agree with the rest though, you've got a great sound and some excellent technique.


----------



## flexkill

Goddman Mark! Fucking killing it dude....great playing.


----------



## Jackrat




----------



## vhmetalx




----------



## davemeistro




----------



## Eptaceros




----------



## Born4metal85

Hey guys!

I don't remember if I shared this with you guys! 
It's played in DROP A


----------



## Dan Halen

haha before I actually watched the video I thought you meant the fretboard was bleached HAHAHAHA. but great job Sir. too bad the shows over now and the manga is almost finished.....


----------



## TheHumanMeat

Dark Days Cover!


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Bark at the Moon with an RG920 Premium with Dimarzios and my EVH! YouTube - Bark at the Moon guitar cover with solo! Ozzy Osbourne / Jake E Lee Dimarzio Evo 2 EVH


----------



## Dimensionator

Billy Talent - This Is How It Goes (guitar cover)


----------



## Shrediablo

Check this out guys!


----------



## Lee Phay

Hi guys,

Here's a little jam over a Martin Miller backing track. Enjoy!



Like and subscribe to get more, thanks!


----------



## Holicx

Another djenty tune done djently.


----------



## Dimensionator

We Butter the Bread with Butter - Schlaf Kindlein schlaf cover


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## amlivept

Awesome song is awesome


----------



## Perpetualburn2

Hi there! feel free to watch my cover of "soilwork - like the average stalker "


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Rock some all tapped Satriani stuff here! Check em out.


----------



## panta

Hi guys,

I've been digging some of the stuff Andy James released on DVD, so here is my small collection of crappy Andy James cover-attempts!







I hope you enjoyed watching!
panta


----------



## Manurack

My cover of Lamb of God's Walk With me In Hell guitar solo cover


----------



## DrasticFall

and an original


If you want to hear more go to www.DrasticFall.com


----------



## HumanFuseBen

How about Tetris Theme A played two hand tapped?


----------



## Takemyevil

My new Ep!


----------



## Holicx

A small cover i put up together, nothing serious, just having some good old fun


----------



## drumbart - Bartek Beben

Hey 

Thx to World Wide Web I did a cover song with my old friend Daniel Piorek. Daniel in Poland, Me in London UK, made it !  heh, grat stuff Whitesnake Is This Love album 1987.



It's for my girlfriend  so what !

Cheers,

Bartek


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n

.


----------



## bey0ndreaz0n

Here's some a bit of Vai:


----------



## Dan Halen

bey0ndreaz0n said:


> Here's some a bit of Vai:




that was fucking fantastic!!! you did that flawlessly


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## chickenxnuggetz91




----------



## davemeistro




----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## Phoenix

Hey, I play 2 year... what do you think, is it good for this time, or I suck at playing?


----------



## ROB SILVER

I can't seem to figure out how to embed the actual video, so click here to check it out!!

I haven't played live in a year, but so I can join in, here's an old collection of solo clips showing off the Jet City JCA20H live and unmic'd.

I need more strings though


----------



## fps

Wow, just want to say how much I'm enjoying going through some of this stuff, I didn't really check this thread out before. What a talented bunch you are!!


----------



## MyxHarnett

A new album update from me!


----------



## AlexQ1993

Playthrough I did for a song from my band's new album


----------



## benduncan

delete?


----------



## dagfnaer

Hi, pretty new on this forum.

This is a cover of Intervals' Sonar I did a few months back. All guitar tracks recorded in Logic with LePou's plugins. Unfortunately I never made my own drum track.

Intervals - Sonar Guitar Cover


----------



## josefh

Also subscribe to my channel if you want...

Josefh Fernández - YouTube


----------



## amlivept

Me trying to cover Bulb's Fuf (Updated)


----------



## philoking

Come on, it's catchy as hell too....

JB


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## asphyx123

Just a fun video I did for Halloween


----------



## wilch

My version of the Airwolf Theme song, in B \m/


----------



## isispelican

my new song! Falling With The Rain - Spiral Visuals - YouTube


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

This is my cover of the solo in Santana's song "Love of my life":


----------



## HyperKinetic

Some vids I did this week. Quality is negligible.. Enjoy


----------



## wilch

Finished and uploaded another TV Theme. Knight Rider this time!

Modernized, and metalized (but not monetized...lol) \m/




Thanks for watching!


----------



## MozzoSemola94

The Safety Fire - Huge Hammers (Guitar Cover) - YouTube The Safety Fire - Huge Hammers (Guitar Cover)


----------



## zilla

1st post. made this last weekend in an attempt to piece together some of the recording and mixing tricks that i've learned by lurking 

shred-free zone


----------



## MrCthulhu

Autotheist Movement II: Emancipate Vocal & Solos Cover - YouTube


Cover I just did, I started a new thread for it, didn't notice this main "YouTube" thread. Check it out, and check out my other covers if your interested. I'm seeing some very talented people through this thread!


----------



## gunch

So fucking jealous of this dude right now


----------



## Dimensionator

The Fall Of Troy - Act One, Scene One (Bass cover)


----------



## MozzoSemola94

Intervals - Mata Hari (Guitar Cover) HD - YouTube


----------



## Amalloy

I can't say that this is much of a video. But it's a lyric video -- so it counts, I hope?


----------



## loganmac

Check my original Progressive metal song with vocals

​


----------



## JosephAOI




----------



## Dimensionator

We Butter The Bread With Butter - Alle meine Entchen (Guitar cover)


----------



## sloafmaster

Meshuggah inspired game of thrones metal cover. Making some use of the m8m...



Here's the soundcloud link for a higher quality version: 

Game of Catch 33 by sloafmaster on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Dimensionator

The Devil Wears Prada - Outnumbered (Guitar cover)


----------



## josefh

Short video from a practice session


----------



## Necropitated

Me playing the solo of "Anticosmic Overload". More stuff coming soon.


----------



## GuitarRafa78

Ok, this is my latest video cover, i recorded it wth some friends in a small studio, the keyboards where recorded later by our friend in another city... Please comment, make your critics!, ill be making more videos, and i really want some advice specially on the guitar tone!


----------



## TristanTTN

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSxbSz7xSxQ

Still can't alternate pick after 2 and a half years...


----------



## j_m_s

Lincoln Brewster - Hark! The Herald Angels Sing (Solo Cover) - YouTube

Lincoln Brewster - Hark! The Herald Angels Sing Solo cover!


----------



## Holicx

bing boom bang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wazzzaaap booom! shrewww Gackkk!!!!


----------



## josefh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-KSfGIZDqk&amp;feature=plcp


Just a little jam i know sometimes i´m out of tune but i found this lost on my pc and a feel that this one has to be up..xD

There´s another pretension that have a great time.. xD

enjoy


----------



## LukaHM

Christian Muenzner cover! Hope you dig it!


----------



## DaveMindframe

Me playing jeff´s shouting fire at a funeral


----------



## Kidneythief

Well I guess it's time I try my luck in this topic 

Did a cover of a hungarian stoner/doom band called HAW.
Learned by ear...
Enjoy


----------



## synrgy

So, I know it isn't music, but I wanted to share this. About a week and a half ago, I found this Black Widow spider in our garden while I was doing some yard work. I knew nobody would believe that my arachnophobic self successfully captured/relocated it without harming it or myself, so I recorded this for proof:



Many bricks were shat, I assure you.


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## dNate

New original material. Probably gonna use it for my band. Feedback appreciated


----------



## BobSmoke

Been away from the guitar for a few months, so thought it was time to get back on the horse...



As well as an exercise in getting my chops back, this video also was the first time I've used the camera on my new phone (Samsung Galaxy S3LTE). Must say I'm well impressed!

Hope ya like it!


----------



## terrormuzik

another one from me


----------



## sakeido

me & my band playing a gig this past weekend. not our best show but whatever 


my stage presence is so flat


----------



## Holicx

New covers my brahs!!!!


----------



## dNate

more original stuff


----------



## Rocky

Hey, have a look at this new upcoming album. It's sort of an ethereal combination of experimental, progressive metal, jazz-indian classical type instrumentals. Please like, comment and share. Any feedback is truly appreciated


----------



## CM_X5

Cover I did a month ago. Fun song to play.


----------



## GrotesqueCarcass

My most decent cover hahahaha no 7 string covers yet :c 
I believe the video is a little bit out of sync
Bolt Thrower - Cenotaph Guitar Cover [HD] - YouTube


----------



## donray1527

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTNXLqsnj8c 

This is my first cover with HD video and HQ audio. Ibanez RG1527m


----------



## C3Aye

Doxa (Bass Cover) - YouTube

Did a bass cover of "Doxa" by Monuments, a couple of mistakes but otherwise pretty good. If anyone actually still checks this thread out, tell me what you think of it!


----------



## Necropitated




----------



## Scrubface05

Might re-do this when my 7 gets fixed..it's pretty old at this point.

Born of Osiris - Ascension


----------



## ScarSymmetry




----------



## Holicx

A collaboration with Ricardo R. For Bulb's song This Sentence is False.


----------



## JosephAOI

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Play the carthage song "Randy's Spanking" or "Stealth is my bff"


----------



## Eptaceros

terrormuzik said:


> another one from me




Very nice! I've always wanted to learn this song. Any tab in the works?


----------



## Eptaceros




----------



## raybeast

clip I used as sound comparison to my new Edwards - think I actually played better on this version! Ibanez is awesome....


----------



## Dimensionator

Deftones - Rocket Skates (Bass Cover)


----------



## arresta

hi guys, i m newbie here. 
ive covered dream theater -best of times 
(i actually dont like covering songs, cause its not from ,,your heart and fingers'')
its far away from perfection

used gear:
Jeff loomis signature + pod hd 300


----------



## NickS

Welcome.

Nice playing, sounds pretty damn good. Nice tone, too


----------



## Eptaceros

yay got dibs on first Abhorrent cover


----------



## LeSinge

Periphery - Buttersnips Bass Cover - YouTube

ERMAGAHD BERTERSNPS


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## Dimensionator

Slipknot - Before I Forget (guitar cover)


----------



## Lirtle




----------



## CarrotStickles

Here's a little song I made, it doesn't have any crazy solos or anything but it's kinda groovy and something simple to bob your head along with 

http://youtu.be/IeiJ5UM7Bkc





Sorry there's no actual video of me playing but I figured this would work fine.

EDIT: I guess I'll post another one of mine 

http://youtu.be/-OUxSMMD7M8


----------



## donray1527

Quick question, how do you guys post embed vids on here? i cant seem to get it to work.


----------



## Dimensionator

You just post the basic url of the video, and it ought to work. No extra tags or anything.


----------



## synrgy

the tag code = youtubevid

In between the tags goes only the short, identifying part of the url. So, instead of the full "www dot youtube dot com / watch?v=Mfe7r1tmd8c&feature=youtu.be", you only use the "Mfe7r1tmd8c" in between the tags.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ToMurderAMachine

^ i would also like to know how to do embed vids... still seems confusing to me. Please excuse my stupidity.


----------



## synrgy

ToMurderAMachine said:


> ^ i would also like to know how to do embed vids... still seems confusing to me. Please excuse my stupidity.



I just explained how to do it in my last post..


----------



## TheXaviJ

some covers mateys!

would love some feedback!


----------



## GuitarRafa78

Hello!, just recorded a new Sartiani Cover song testing my new camera!, comments are welcommed!


----------



## ToMurderAMachine

synrgy said:


> I just explained how to do it in my last post..




Like I said, please excuse my stupidity, but I honestly have no clue what a "tag" code is... Any way you could clear that up?


----------



## Lirtle

heres a way to see how the youtube tag works. Find a post with a video in it and then quote the post. hopefully you should be able to see how the syntax works by doing so.


----------



## Poho

Merry Christmas, all you SS.org people!


----------



## ToMurderAMachine




----------



## berserker213

Cover of the first guitar solo from Dream Theater's "Stream of Consciousness"


----------



## Malacoda

2 solid Nathrakh covers, 2 pretty acceptable Faceless covers, a decent Black Dahlia cover, and a terrible quality (but pretty accurate!) cover of some of the new AP. Upgrading my POD from xt Pro to HD Pro (in the mail.... hurryhurryhurry) so I'll be getting even better tones soon. Man, I hate how I get much better at everything I cover after I make a video for it.

Volenti Non Fit Iniuria

Le Diabolique Est L'ami Du Simplement Mal

The Ancient Covenant

Xenochrist

Moonlight Equilibrium

Letting Them Fall...


----------



## LukaHM

Time for some Per Nilsson goodness!


----------



## Radau

Enjoy!


----------



## davemeistro

a classic!


----------



## Necropitated




----------



## GuitarRafa78

Yet another cover video!, this time from master Paul Gilbert...



Critics are wellcomed!


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## XBIGJIMX

here is me playing bass


----------



## Necropitated

After practicing this song almost a year (lol) i've got it
finally down.


----------



## asphyx123

Last couple of covers I did:

Fear Factory


Judas Priest


Evergrey


----------



## kikonuy

Merry Metal X-Mas!
=]


----------



## Experimorph

Here's an original of mine. Wrote it several months ago, but recorded it last week. It's a really moody piece, though I think it fits the winter scenery here.



Oh, yeah. It's not a video of playing it, there's really not much to play. I just filmed something that I felt fit the mood.


----------



## Mrkun

Some of my covers


----------



## ShredBorland

Here is my attempt at a Periphery solo


----------



## SamJacksonGuitar

My Most Successful effort:



Some of my Music: 




New Guitar:



I'm planning on putting up some more electric stuff soon, got a mate at Uni and were gonna do some split screen guitar and drum covers of various stuff.

My Music Fb is here: https://www.facebook.com/samjacksonguitar 

I'll be putting some more original stuff up on my Youtube and on FB as I'll be releasing my debut solo e.p in the new year.


----------



## Maniacal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ja3dGXRZIE


----------



## terrormuzik

sth new


----------



## fwd0120

I'm no Jimmy Fallon... heck, I'm definitely no Vai.... Regardless of the shortcomings, you are gonna love this!


----------



## Holicx

A cover of one of Andy's tracks from jamtrackcentral. Pretty accurate in my opinion, some minor flaws still. enjoy


----------



## Radau

Coheed and Cambria's Goodnight, Fair Lady


----------



## ToMurderAMachine

^ Wonderful cover! Perhaps after seeing that I should upload my acoustic cover of it haha.


----------



## donray1527

ShredBorland said:


> Here is my attempt at a Periphery solo



YOUR PICKUPS?! Am i trippng? lol


----------



## zilla

had some free time this week to muck around a bit.


----------



## Nick Steele

Hey Guys,
I'm pretty new to this whole youtube scene This is my first vid "hopefully the first of many!" 

Get around it 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCfbSg_F2QU


----------



## Dimensionator




----------



## Deviliumrei

Choose one:

-


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## Dimensionator

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Snow ((Hey Oh)) Vocal Cover


----------



## j_m_s

Planetshakers - Limitless - Guitar Cover - Belman Albatross Grand - Fractal Audio Axe Fx II 

Planetshakers - Limitless - Guitar Cover - Belman Albatross Grand - Fractal Audio Axe Fx II - YouTube

*Watch in HD!* 

First video of 2013! First off, I hope everyone has had a blessed new year's day! 

Borrowed my brother's Belman Albatross Grand for this one! One heck of a sweet guitar, I should probably start trawling the classifieds for one! 

Also, FINALLY got my Axe Fx II back up and running! Really missed having it around for the past month or so and its great to finally be able to record and play again. Running the Belman straight into the Axe Fx II and into my Focusrite Saffire Pro 40 interface. 

On the Axe Fx II I'm using the FAS Modern amp with some delay on it. 

Guitar: Belman Albatross Grand
Amp/Effects: Fractal Audio Axe Fx II
Audio Interface: Focusrite Saffire Pro 40
Camera/Audio: Sony HDR - SR10E

Cheers!


----------



## davemeistro




----------



## RichIKE




----------



## GhostUndergroundColl

This is just an acoustic arrangement/interpretation I wrote for the song Scarlet by Periphery. Sorry about the low volume and quality.


----------



## Gemmeadia

My play-through videos of two of my songs


----------



## kazzerr

Hello.
This is 3rd song of my band, hope you enjoy!



Yes, we suck at mixing


----------



## C3Aye

Here's my bass and guitar cover of "Denial" by Monuments. To anyone who still checks this thread tell me what you think!


----------



## Necropitated




----------



## UCBmetal

My computer and Duet were stolen out of the trunk of my car a while back, so now that I'm FINALLY back to being able to record music/make shitty youtube videos after rebuilding my setup, I put together a little Nevermore wankfest.


----------



## Rafty

Periphery - Have a Blast!


Pantera - Drag The Waters


If you liked the Pantera entry please vote for me here:
Pantera - Drag The Waters guitar cover (Jammit Play-Off with Pantera entry) | Jammit - The Ultimate Music Platform

And you should check out Jammit anyways if you're note familiar with it yet.


----------



## HumanFuseBen




----------



## AlexQ1993




----------



## Timelesseer

For my Axe Fx II yesterday so my band decided to do a quick playthrough of a new song we've been working on.


----------



## zilla

was in an anthrax mood today.


----------



## davemeistro

I was going to do the whole song, but I got lazy and just did my favorite part.


----------



## Will XS01

Here's some videos of riff ideas and me covering some excerpts from AAL. The audio isn't the best but enjoy. 





[vimeo]56872750[/vimeo]


----------



## Tfo13y

Here's a video I did for a youtube contest
Mayones/Seymour Duncan Solo Contest - Tom Foley #MayonesDuncan - YouTube


----------



## Tfo13y

Here's the link again, I think I copied the wrong link...
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/f-2gqaSqp4Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## glassmoon0fo

So i've noticed, there's not a lot of "like" sharing, so i have to wonder if anyone except me is actually watching anyone elses videos . Shout out to the periphery, AAL, and Coheed covers on this page!

Here's a Periphery jam on my Strandberg Boden 8, AAL cover soon to come. Hope you enjoy!

Periphery - Facepalm Mute (Cover by Chris Hand) - YouTube


----------



## Opion

Who here loves Thank You Scientist? Opion loves Thank You Scientist! Got a good take of this while trying to record, thought I'd upload it. It's only the first half before the funky jam part, still trying to learn the solo...

(yes sorry about the macbook quality and the slight goof ups, just recently started learning this song)


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Did a few Meshuggah covers from Chaosphere! Here's Neurotica: 
and here's Concatenation:


----------



## orby

Tfo13y said:


> Here's a video I did for a youtube contest
> Mayones/Seymour Duncan Solo Contest - Tom Foley #MayonesDuncan - YouTube



great solo dude!

here's my entry to the same contest:


----------



## Rayan22

4 string Ibanez bass cover of the song "Black Holes" by Coat of Arms!


----------



## LeAwkwardOli

Not exactly a guitar cover, but a guitar solo played on keyboards... Wintersun 




And this quite surprising Meshuggah cover on synths


----------



## Necropitated




----------



## asphyx123

Some song I put together the other week.


----------



## IbanezFred

A tribute song to The Contortionist I made. Check it out!


----------



## jkiernanguitar

Solo album single

Betcha can't play this I did some years ago


----------



## feilong29

not perfect but will do for now 


http://youtu.be/0PAmIvarLZs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqubrYdvriw&feature=share&list=UUJ55T_EAet1G4qEn73LmNrg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYJzt4IIh4Q&feature=share&list=UUJ55T_EAet1G4qEn73LmNrg


----------



## Eptaceros

Trying out for the Textures gig, here's my cover of Stream of Consciousness from a year ago!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Few covers I did this morning with my Ibanez rg3120 and Bernie Rico hesperian 8. A brotha' was in the zone! Hope you enjoy


----------



## benduncan

cover song i did of a song from the movie "suicide club", there is some violence in the video


----------



## j_m_s

Planetshakers - Let Praise Awaken - Guitar Cover - YouTube


----------



## Galius

Headstock cam with DC800. The video isnt the best because even though GoPros are good in low light this place was almost pitch black lol
It is what it is.
Lord Humungus-Parasite (headstock cam)


----------



## davemeistro

Opion said:


> Who here loves Thank You Scientist? Opion loves Thank You Scientist! Got a good take of this while trying to record, thought I'd upload it. It's only the first half before the funky jam part, still trying to learn the solo...
> 
> (yes sorry about the macbook quality and the slight goof ups, just recently started learning this song)




Holy shit, this band is incredible! Thank you for this.


----------



## stretcher7

.


----------



## stretcher7

Check it out:


----------



## morgasm7

I recently went to Nolly's to track some ideas. Here is a little video I thought some of you might be interested in checking out.


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Not the greatest, but I thought I may as well finally post something of me playing on this forum!
Sorry for that weak bend at the end and some weak harmonics


----------



## Anectine_Matt

Hey guys, got a new playthrough video and a video with album art to share. Check 'em out por favor!


----------



## j_m_s

http://youtu.be/Uv1r4VRb6C4


----------



## Necropitated

A short solo I just wrote. Backing Track is from the Mayones/Seymour Duncan Contest.


----------



## Hawkevil

A Killswitch cover using the TSE X50.

Subscribe if you like! I will be adding more regularly!


----------



## irondavidson

Here are couple from us:

R13: New Year /self made music video
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/gK3R0UNXR8w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

another called "Rainy Days":
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/QeaTg84YXmc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

Enjoy!


----------



## irondavidson

irondavidson said:


> Here are couple from us:
> 
> R13: New Year /self made music video
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/gK3R0UNXR8w" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> another called "Rainy Days":
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/QeaTg84YXmc" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> Enjoy!



This is not working.. Why i don´t see the videos?


----------



## Necropitated




----------



## Hawkevil

Been messing with EQ matching and I can't believe how close you can get tones without having to turn a knob on the amp. I know its not in a full mix but the volume of my guitar is much higher than the original track.


----------



## TerminalFunction

Ok guys, I've posted this in the RG8 threads over at the ERG section but if someone wanna enjoy some new technical death/djent/thall, have a look at this vid.


----------



## irondavidson

Would someone tell me, how to make youtube videos appear in my post? I´ve tried copying the embed link from under the videos, but doesn´t work.. How do you guy paste your videos in?


----------



## Hawkevil

irondavidson said:


> Would someone tell me, how to make youtube videos appear in my post? I´ve tried copying the embed link from under the videos, but doesn´t work.. How do you guy paste your videos in?



The way I do it is to paste your link and turn it into a link with the "insert link"button. Then I wrap the link with 

So it would end up looking like this,

[you tubevid]link[/you tubevid]

Take the spaces out between "you" and "tube". 

Make sure you add the "/" on the last part of it.


----------



## irondavidson

Hawkevil said:


> The way I do it is to paste your link and turn it into a link with the "insert link"button. Then I wrap the link with
> 
> So it would end up looking like this,
> 
> [you tubevid]link[/you tubevid]
> 
> Take the spaces out between "you" and "tube".
> 
> Make sure you add the "/" on the last part of it.



Thanx man, i´ll give it a try!


----------



## irondavidson

For some reason it just doesn´t work..


----------



## irondavidson

Alright! Here we go! Soon i´ll post some guitar playing ones too!


----------



## Lirtle




----------



## Terminus1993

Bad song, awesome solo!


----------



## CreptorStatus

This is actually a playthrough video of an original song I wrote for my band. Its got some pretty tricky riffage but its a super fun play.


----------



## KhzDonut

Been trying to get that Justin Chancellor-Esque tone with the POD HD for awhile, and I'm getting closer to where I want it.

Sooner or later I'll break down and get a Darkglass B3K/B7K, but until then, shazam:

Bass Tone Test - (POD HD / Artz Prototype Bass / Circle K Strings / EMG Pickups) - YouTube

Gear info in the video description.


----------



## Phoenix

follow the sings solo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZUpMS9GMu0

I dont know its good or not, i play for 2 years and 4 months.


----------



## jkiernanguitar

Ready for some metal? Well, Killswitch Engage has returned with NEW MUSIC!! Here's to them with a cover of it!


----------



## Hawkevil

jkiernanguitar said:


> Ready for some metal? Well, Killswitch Engage has returned with NEW MUSIC!! Here's to them with a cover of it!




How did you manage to get the song on youtube with your guitar quite low in the mix? I uploaded mine with a similar mix and youtube totally rejected it and banned it worldwide and had to make a new mix with my guitar up way higher.

Anyway, nice cover mate. It seems every cover has a different take on the chorus riff. Very difficult to hear what is going on there.

Here is mine.


----------



## irondavidson

CreptorStatus said:


> This is actually a playthrough video of an original song I wrote for my band. Its got some pretty tricky riffage but its a super fun play.




That was pretty good man!


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## ToMurderAMachine

A polyrhythmic bass groove containing three different bass parts doing essentially the same riff. Each time the cycle repeats, the harmony of the "tapping" gets closer, and more dissonant.


----------



## julianken

(_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDjKW8EYo7g_)


----------



## stomakofagus

just an instrumental version of a song off my EP


----------



## Hawkevil

A cover of Esoteric Agenda by The Haarp Machine.


----------



## davemeistro

Sometimes I like to pretend I can sing!


----------



## wilch

Finally wrote and recorded a song for my girlfriend of 7 years. Instrumental though - I can't sing. lol.


----------



## Deckard

A couple of playthroughs videos I've done for my band Nexus. The songs are called "From sacrifice to resurrection" and "Empty Streets"

Enjoy!


----------



## donray1527

Here is a guitar lesson I just put up.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z

^Ibanez shared your video. Congrats, man!

Here is a video of me in psycho-sloppy mode:


----------



## Nick4764

I'm sure there are several Augury fans that'll probably appreciate this


----------



## Tjore

MAKE TOTAL DESTROY!!!


----------



## Hawkevil

In Flames - Man Made God

Very fun song to play.

Please subscribe if you like! More songs will be added regularly!


----------



## Eptaceros

defeated sanity on the bootleg six string


----------



## raybeast

sweep picking wank!


----------



## lopatron

Amon Amarth - Pursuit of Vikings cover by me!!


----------



## Rocky

Here's my lead guitar approach for my Berklee Scholarship Audition


----------



## ttiwguitar

Here's an ancient one... also the only playing video I've ever put online


----------



## bigmomma

We are Maggot Twat. The only metal band with a puppet drummer!!!


----------



## raginghormones

Subscribe to my YouTube channel : #include - YouTube


----------



## raginghormones

This one's mellow and ambient :


This is where it gets a little bit heavier and 'Djent-y'  :


My originals can be downloaded from my Soundcloud page:

#include's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## Lon




----------



## j_m_s




----------



## kxd

Hey everyone. I'm new to the forum, so here goes nothing.

Tosin and his associated crew (Javier, Misha, Navene, and Matt) are my musical heroes as I'm sure they are to a lot of you. So I made this as a thank-you to them for inspiring me.



Yes. It's six string stuff. Because my bank account won't let me buy the new Tosin signature guitar.


----------



## stomakofagus

Instrumental version of an original


----------



## davemeistro

This is my good friend, the little teeny tiny baby boy Willie. He wants me to let you guys know that he has a big dick.


----------



## Hawkevil

A new Killswitch Engage cover of My Curse.

It's basically a tone test for my new POD HD300 and I made a backing track of all the separate instrument tracks and recorded all of the guitars myself.

Remember to watch in HD!


----------



## Moo

=> www.facebook.com/texaslocalnews


----------



## EpiPenguin

Hey everyone ! Recorded my first Youtube cover yesterday, check it out  Hope you will like it.


----------



## EpiPenguin

Finished recording Creed cover today !


----------



## JamesMT

Hey Guys, my first post in this thread.

I threw together a bass cover to demonstrate how awesome this Darkglass Electronics B7K is.

Here it is:



Let me know what you think!

Thanks!


----------



## Rocky

Check out this Indian Classical-Progressive Metal medley I made, which I'll be submitting for my Berklee Scholarship audition for the 5-week program 2013! Thanks


----------



## Auceify

I like to post my first track.I like to hear your opinions.Thank you.


----------



## irondavidson

Moo said:


> => www.facebook.com/texaslocalnews




 my god!


----------



## Holicx

bing bang boom


----------



## Marcuslilja




----------



## brycegoertzen

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#youtubevid


----------



## groverj3

A little Dream Theater. Not perfect, but I lacked the patience for more than 4 takes. You know how it goes, messing up a different easy part every time


----------



## Maniacal

not a cover, just playing a few riffs along to guitar pro

I was sight reading a few parts which is why I sometimes stop etc

Next I need to learn the bass and drum parts, then I will record the whole thing


----------



## Anatoth Derek

Hey guys, my band Habit(www.facebook.com/habitband) Got there first music video up and a cover video we did. Check em out, if you guys like em let us know! and if you don't like them let us know! Enjoy

Run
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdN0PxY0Y3o

Snowblind
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4Q_yLm8qfI


----------



## lopatron

My band Boneyard covering Crystal Moutain by Death!!


----------



## TristanTTN




----------



## MrTorture




----------



## Nick4764

Some good old school Finnish Death Metal


----------



## Necropitated

Decided to record the intro of Miles Of Machines, so here it is:


----------



## j_m_s




----------



## zilla

not my vid, but very cool!


----------



## AdamWe

Hey there,
just a lil' (not really perfect) cover of Paul Gilberts "Scarified". ^^

Feel free to make a feedback. 
Greetz


----------



## Rocky

This is the 3rd and final video I will be submitting to Berklee as part of my scholarship application for the 5-week! It has elements of experimental-cascading metal, jazz and swinging bhangra! If your interested in something different: 




I made the video at like 4am, which is why I look like I'm gonna crash.


----------



## Necropitated

Practicing some alternate-picking with children of bodom.
And yeah, I get a new hair-cut in 2 weeks


----------



## Galia Social

Hey everybody! I'm brand new to the site and very excited to join the community. I wanted to share some demos I recently released with my group, Galia Social, and see what you guys think. 

The group is a progressive rock trio for fans of The Fall Of Troy, The Reign Of Kindo, Coheed & Cambria and Circa Survive. 

Galia Social Music, Lyrics, Songs, and Videos

http://www.facebook.com/galiasocial

All feedback is greatly appreciated. Hope to hear from some of you!

-Colby


----------



## HumanFuseBen

More people should use the Seymour Duncan SH-5 Custom 7 in their seven strings! Booyah!


----------



## Marcel

A song from my band Arkhe, our new album is FREE right here ---> arkheonline.com


----------



## Necropitated

Always wanted to record this:


----------



## Hzanco

You'd probably call this death metal, though it's not quite what I think of with a lot of other bands in the genre.

"Overflow" by Surprise Encounter


----------



## Chromis

Greetings!

Some technical progressive metal for your eyes and ears, shot in HD. Just a few minutes long but plenty of notes, including a guitar solo I'm fairly chuffed with 





Peace,

C.


----------



## Kidneythief

Did a cover of Gojira's Esoteric Surgery. Hope you like it.


----------



## Bucketheadtwo

First full song I learned and covered on a 7-string 
Such a fun and groovy song


----------



## Snarpaasi

Covered Buttersnips few years ago:


----------



## j_m_s




----------



## TerminalFunction

Hey guys. 

Not really a cover, but I made a video of some solo ideas I've been noodling around with for a new song by my band Terminal Function. 

Please check it out and feel free to leave comments


----------



## jfrey




----------



## bloodrunk666

Hey all,

Not quite the usual style of cover that gets posted here, but I recently finished this remix;

Dark Lavender town remix - Pokemon Red/Blue/Yellow - YouTube


----------



## Subsistence

My Bass Cover of " To Counter and Groove in E Minor" by Stastic Ink.
Instrumental Progressive Metal with a Groovy Bass Solo!!


SPASTIC INK -TO COUNTER AND GROOVE IN E MINOR- BASS COVER - YouTube


----------



## BTD_Austin

Ehhh why not? Enjoy.


----------



## Eptaceros

fresh wormed cover for y'all


----------



## MitchellJBurgess

Hymn Of Sanity from The Faceless. =)


----------



## kengtin

My take on Megadeth's Tornado of Souls. It's a full mix of the instrumental section with solo. Hope you like it...


----------



## Necropitated

So, finally some scar symmetry . 
Tab is in the link.


----------



## shortens

My take on the glass prison arpeggios by DT:


----------



## j_m_s




----------



## xethicx

kings Of Leon...


----------



## josefh

Quick lick 1 - B minor arpegio with tapping - YouTube


----------



## Necropitated

Scar Symmetrys Ghost Prototype I.
Tab is included:


----------



## Lirtle

Tab in the description


----------



## josefh




----------



## Hawkevil

A cover of the New Killswitch Engage song!


----------



## josefh




----------



## TristanTTN

Groovus in Fabula!


----------



## McKay

Someone ripped a track we posted today and put it on their channel, feels good man.


----------



## ThisIsMarino

Hope you enjoy, make total destroy!


----------



## Maniacal

Crap quality blast beat video


----------



## KhzDonut

Song I put together for a band me and some of my coworkers are starting.

"An Unkindness"


----------



## ThisIsMarino




----------



## Jaaaaamie

haven't been about for a while here's an acoustic cover attempt:


----------



## Mrkun

My latest cover 

Nevermore - The Heart Collector (cover) - YouTube


----------



## Richaad

Cover of Bloom by BTBAM

I took a few notes from Dr. Merrow here on the camera placement


----------



## Eptaceros

more new wormed!


----------



## Projectdream95

My vocal cover of Scarlet by Periphery


----------



## WillVinson

Here is my entry to the Ibanez solo contest. Log on and like it if you like it. Thanks everyone! Also, I'd love to hear your thought on my playing. Ibanez Solo Competition 2013 "Believe" - YouTube


----------



## Malkav

So I try to do sessions and stuff whenever possible, and for a while I was lucky enough to be playing in a band with these lovely people, this is a video from when we appeared on a morning television show, I guarantee it is probably the first and last time an 8 string will be seen on South African national T.V 



I am of course the guitarist with the 8 string


----------



## Fabrizi0

C&#39;est Le Vie Protest the Hero Guitar Cover - YouTube Cest Le Vie!! Protest the Hero! Maybe i can get a few more views! Feedback is always welcomed.


----------



## josefh




----------



## WillVinson

Opinions welcome.  http://youtu.be/wGoJcSuPEvc


----------



## wilch

With Game Of Thrones coming back shortly I just had to do a metal version of the intro. I know there are a lot out there, but mine's all guitar (and programmed drums), I also didn't weedly weedle over it, and I cut in some scenes from the previous episode.


----------



## LeonMaga

YouTube a cover of btm


----------



## Kamaleon

this my cover of flying in a blue dream

https://soundcloud.com/kamaleon-3/flying-in-a-blue-dream


----------



## zilla

just built my first stomp box and it turned out better than i could have ever dreamed!


----------



## ChrisLucas

Our third song in our running series of different types of metal.
Also has lots of production tips and multi tracks if you're into that.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JARWjUNwuyM


----------



## HL7DS

Fabrizi0 said:


> C'est Le Vie Protest the Hero Guitar Cover - YouTube Cest Le Vie!! Protest the Hero! Maybe i can get a few more views! Feedback is always welcomed.



dude this is nice! protest the hero = win!


----------



## Radau

Finally got around to doing another cover


----------



## BeeG

Did this one a few years ago with one of my friends for vocal support.

It's Paramore's song "Decode"


----------



## davemeistro

One of my favorite Textures tunes!


----------



## Fat-Elf

Edit: Shit! Wrong thread.


----------



## Eptaceros

got a Martyr cover for y'all. Enjoy! I figured it was time for a playthrough vid with a nasty solo. still gotta work on my lead tone, but I'm quite happy with the rhythm tone for such a bare fx chain in reaper.


----------



## XxStatiX

Gojira - Esoteric Surgery [GUITAR COVER] - YouTube

GOJIRA COVER TIME!


----------



## tobyevansOT

Released a single last week and i think you should all check it out! Let me know what you think! 

http://youtu.be/pCFc6bKz3vM


----------



## AlexQ1993




----------



## Ulvhedin




----------



## MastrXploder

Fallujah

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/P16rRtjegpY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P16rRtjegpY&list=UUX_rxEjayOjXI8drAvcgD6A&index=1

HAARP Machine

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/RCgVo3Icq_U" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCgVo3Icq_U&list=UUX_rxEjayOjXI8drAvcgD6A&index=2


Evidently I dont know how to embed


----------



## Nick4764

An Arsis cover I did about a week ago, check it out.


----------



## Equivoke

MastrXploder said:


> Fallujah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAARP Machine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidently I dont know how to embed




It's the last bit of the youtube url put in [...youtubevid] And [.../youtubevid] (The full stops shouldn't be in there).

eg. For the Fallujah video:

The red bit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*P16rRtjegpY*

Goes like this [...youtubevid]P16rRtjegpY[.../youtubevid]


Sick playing brah


----------



## shortens

So much fun to play


----------



## SLAGTRON

Here's me doing an instrumental version of "While My Guitar Gently Weeps". It gets pretty shreddy at times. Also, I'm playing my prototype signature Castollyons guitar loaded with BK Abraxes pups. Enjoy!


----------



## phantomnote

Soilwork Needlefeast, wichers solo cover: 

Scar Symmetry illusionist cover: Scar Symmetry - The Illusionist solo cover - YouTube


cheers


----------



## stomakofagus




----------



## GuitarRafa78

My latest video cover!


----------



## ThisIsMarino




----------



## LivingTimmy

Deer Dance!


----------



## LivingTimmy




----------



## CarrotStickles

I song that I threw together a couple of weeks ago. It has some pretty nice grooves in it I think.

Introvert Heroes - (Original Metal Song) - YouTube


----------



## ThemBones89

Hey everyone, I wanted to demo the Seymour Duncan JB & Jazz combination so wrote this tune called Deviate and put this video together, enjoy 

The Guitar is an ESP LTD DV8-R


----------



## JamminJAP

@ThemBones89
I clicked like while I was listining to that riffage,.... then cam that solo!!!
And I decided you deserved more praise!!
Excelent job man!!


----------



## ThemBones89

JamminJAP said:


> @ThemBones89
> I clicked like while I was listining to that riffage,.... then cam that solo!!!
> And I decided you deserved more praise!!
> Excelent job man!!



Thankyou my friend


----------



## Audioworks

@Thembones89

SICK!!! \m/

I had trouble embedding mine for some reason....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTHyP83EBbg


----------



## freepower

I record riff and solo covers on youtube, here's some recent stuff!







Hope you dug it, plenty more on youtube under my "Dat Riff" playlist.


----------



## Jbryant95

Cover of Breezeblocks by Alt-J


----------



## TristanTTN

Selkies sweeps on bass.


----------



## kengtin

The contests I've participated in so far, enjoy...

1.- Guitar Messenger Solo Competition 2013 - Scar Symmetry


2.- Mayones Duncan (late entry) - Keith Merrow


3.- Master Satriani 2012 - Andalusia


----------



## wilch

Duke Nukem!!


----------



## classicalmetal24

Dream Theater - Constant Motion Solo


----------



## kreaturesleeper

Sound quality is pretty bad, but I thought the video was great:


----------



## Maku

Imma aid this thread with my modest shitty sounding cover


----------



## Subsistence

SPASTIC INK- TO COUNTER AND GROOVE IN E MINOR- BASS COVER
(INSTRUMENTAL PROGRESSIVE METAL)



MONUMENTAL TORMENT - NEW SONG- BASS COVER 
(TECH DEATH METAL)


----------



## ixampano

*Suffocating Sight Live Version - Trivium (Cover)* 
​ There are some mistakes and the solo was pretty Sloppy, but hey! it's Sunday and i didn't have anything better to do with my free time. 
I don't Have Tabs, i learned by ear





Postdate: The song is in Drop C
Gear:
-Ibanez Gio? u,u
-IK Multimedia Stealth Pedal
-Guitar Rig 5
-Red Wirez Cab Impulse
-Studio One 2
-Cheap Fujifilm camera




-11-48 Ernie Ball strings + 65 D'addario Bass String for C

-Cheap Fujifilm camera 
-11-48 Ernie Ball strings + 65 D'addario Bass String for C


----------



## zilla

Some 80s Canadian content.

I have a wicked head cold and was bored.


----------



## Kamaleon

heres my latest track

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92qp0_evxAM


----------



## jfrey

[youtube]uVCpNPlVrUA[/youtube]
apogee jam->amplitube 3->reaper


----------



## jfrey

apogee jam->amplitube 3->reaper


----------



## PigTrough

YO, here is my original metal epic i recorded a year or so ago. has some instrumental parts you should dig. Check it out and feedback appreciated!


----------



## Petre_Iftimie




----------



## abadonae

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJa29Gf5ehY

Hell yea! let me know what you guys think! I'm the lefty

I don't know how to embed videos  every code they give doesn't seem to work


----------



## Xiphos68

*Pink Floyd's "Comfortably Numb" Ext. Solo Tribute*



Hope you guys enjoy and God Bless!


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## Experimorph

I shot a fitting video for my ambient song!


----------



## Chrono

I covered the solo from Into the Everblack by The Black Dahlia Murder!


----------



## GuitarRafa78

Check out my Rush Tribute Cover band!


----------



## Hawkevil




----------



## Nif

Hey guys !

Here is the last video on my Melodeath Channel. I composed the song.
Influences : In Flames, DT, and a LOT OF OTHERS bands.

Nif - Resilience [HD] (New song 2013) - YouTube


----------



## SynapseResponse

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oW78VGM12TI

Song off our upcoming EP! Everything recorded on FL Studio 10 and a Pod XT for guitars.

Open to any and all criticism!


----------



## ThisIsMarino

All old materials


----------



## zilla

sunday procrastination (i should be doing yardwork...)


----------



## Necropitated

Here's my entry for the Guitar Messenger competition. I'm not quite satisfied with my playing, writing and sound but the contest ends today, so anyway, here it is. Hope you like it.


----------



## warforgeqt

Hey here is me covering Korn - Here to Stay
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaX0aItpV30


----------



## Customisbetter

Some great vids in here!

Here is my Cloudkicker cover.


----------



## trevets

Hey guys just looking for some feedback on the songs ive been working on if you care to check it out, thanks!


----------



## Shannon

Last week, my brother flew from Texas to Seattle for a surprise visit. While I was playing, he wanted to film me playing Eruption to show his neighbor's son, Noah. This a from a camera phone.

So here it is in all it's raw, unrehearsed glory. I wasn't warmed up, so it's pretty sloppy, but who cares? Eruption always puts a smile on my face. Horns up to Eddie Van Halen, the man who made me want to play guitar.


----------



## kgerbick7321

Heres a cover of Killswitch Engage's "All That We Have"


----------



## GuitarRafa78

Another Satch cover!, from his last album!


----------



## vontis

Deeds Of Flesh - Crown Of Souls (guitar cover) 




_*Stelios 
Abnormal Inhumane*_


----------



## zilla

Stemm - Face the Pain (UFC theme song)


----------



## rgaRyan

Scale the Summit - Origin of Species


----------



## Malkav

So I joined a Russian style swing/polka/house band and we played our first gig over the weekend, here is some footage of the lols that ensued  It's not super technical but it's great fun and really vibey


----------



## GuyB

A bit of Smooth Jazz on my Seven string with an extended treble string.


----------



## wilch

I was feeling kinda down, picked up the guitar and this is some of what came out


----------



## Rockettmeister

Here's me playing my band's song with my new Strandberg Boden8:


----------



## shortens




----------



## davemeistro




----------



## Mendel

My new single 
For free @ Mendel


----------



## kchay

Here's me with my RGA121.



And me with my RGA8, before I swapped one of the pickups. Have a look around too, I've got a few more vids up on there (some of admittedly shitty quality)


----------



## berserker213

My cover of "Braving the Dunes" by Keith Merrow


----------



## EFooteSCH




----------



## AlexQ1993




----------



## evan9198

Top Romulan by Keith Merrow


----------



## _RH_




----------



## wilch

wilch said:


> I was feeling kinda down, picked up the guitar and this is some of what came out




Fleshed it out with drums and bass, and added an ending.


----------



## MrTorture

I´m not happy with beginning, but it was the best I could do today...


----------



## davemeistro

I biff a few notes but I figure someone might dig it!


----------



## Jazzdarkside

my cover of Oblivious - Marco Sfogli

:>


----------



## juwanfidle09

My cover of Marco Sfogli's Memories. Hope you like it


----------



## flow

www.facebook.com/oceanofmirrorspdx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dGmnZXvyHaA


----------



## Holicx

Holicx - Universal Love (Disperse Cover) - YouTube


----------



## Poho

Here is a silly teaser video of my band recording our first demo, to be released within the next few weeks.Tactus!


----------



## ThisIsMarino




----------



## Dimensionator

Here's some Periphery for you guys:


----------



## Meddl

more periphery  this was recorded some time ago and sounds crappy, but i hope some of you like it though..


----------



## davemeistro

7 string Revocation!


----------



## RaulThrashMetal

For Whom The Bell Tolls by Metallica


Living After Midnight by Judas Priest


Not progressive metal masterpieces but hey, I'm trying!


----------



## noUser01

I had to do a performance for school as part of my grade in my performance techniques class and ATTEMPTED to play a Guthrie tune. Keep in mind not only was I *this* close to throwing up (I was that sick) but I was also very nervous, so I played it fast and the improvising is very repetitive haha.


----------



## HubertCumberdale

Here's my awful One verse cover!

https://soundcloud.com/hubertcumberdaleproject/one-verse-cover-welcome-home


----------



## Equivoke

Get an octave up bey


----------



## EFooteSCH

scar symmetry's ghost prototype 1 solo! hard as F#$% to get the phrasing right!


----------



## henchmanride

my first "real cover" ^^ yay


----------



## owj

Trivium - Built To Fall cover - YouTube

My cover on Trivium-Built To Fall! Give it a listen and comment if the guitar can't be heard as one of my friend say it can't be heard and that sucks plenty


----------



## ThemBones89

Here's my latest video demoing my Ibanez Apex 1, give it a 'like' and subscribe if you want more. 

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## gamber

some good old haunted shores


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Whitesnaaaaake!!!


----------



## drumbart - Bartek Beben

My "new" old song - NOT,

gear:

Guitar : Fender Aerodyne Strat,
Amplifier : Peavey Vypyr 15,
Speaker : Celestion Eight 15,

Cheers,

Bartek


----------



## owj

Trivium - Built To Fall cover - YouTube

i redo the cover of Trvium Built To Fall, have a view and comments is appreciated!


----------



## henchmanride




----------



## Necropitated

Here's my solo-cover of Advanced Corpse Tumor. Tab is included and a short teaser of my own music


----------



## Experimorph

I finished the studio video for an original song of mine. Sung in Finnish by a friend.


----------



## kengtin

My take on the classic Master of Puppets middle/solos section. The drums, bass and vocals are original stems, I performed all the guitars.

Hope you like the mix, cheers !


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Wait by White Lion guitar solo!!!! Mmmm i love the smell of Aqua Net in the morning....
I've always loved this solo, but just now learned it! Its a hoot. Vitto was a really creative tapper for sure. Good shit.
Playing my swirled Ibanez RG7421 here with the good ol' Dimarzio D Sonic 7 in the bridge. I truly adore the sound of that pickup, especially in this guitar. I have no clue why more people don't use it! It's also got the Air Norton 7 in the neck, which is a great match for it. Enjoy!


----------



## Carver

taking my recent build for a test drive.

ziricote body, cocobola accents and head stock cover, maple and rose wood neck with an indian rose wood fret board, med jumbo fret wire and a dimarzio crunch lab 7 in the bridge, playing through a tone bone hot british and a 65 bassman head.


----------



## Malkav

HumanFuseBen said:


> Playing my swirled Ibanez RG7421 here with the good ol' Dimarzio D Sonic 7 in the bridge. I truly adore the sound of that pickup, especially in this guitar. I have no clue why more people don't use it! It's also got the Air Norton 7 in the neck, which is a great match for it.


 
Completely agree with you! The D-Sonic is a monster pickup! 3 of my guitars are currently equipped with them  Really wish they'd do an 8 string version of it and the Air Norton.


----------



## Necropitated

New necrophagist Song/solo


----------



## Eptaceros

happy first day of summer everybody!


----------



## Piotrucci

Hello everyone ! My name's Peter from Poland  Im new here.

This is my latest production called "ILoomination". The title says everything  Heavy metal, seven string, Loomis style 

Hope you like it 

Enjoy 

Peter 

Piotr Zakrzewski - "ILoomination" - original song , Jeff Loomis Tribute - YouTube


----------



## HumanFuseBen

White Lion Little Fighter guitar solo! Absolute hoss of a solo.
Playing one of my swirled Ibanez rg7's, of course! You just can't have too many of those things laying around. Got a custom Dimarzio in the bridge and the Liquifire in the neck. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Andrew Romanov

Hi everyone! First post here.
For all Quake 2 and Sonic Mayhem fans!

Industrial + some shred inside!


----------



## Chrono

I covered Eruption! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bUzZGSEAOg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Chrono

Sorry, double post.


----------



## wilch

Redid the Rocky Theme. 

[YOUTUBEvid]ChQhCkFgRCM[/YOUTUBEvid]


----------



## Terminus1993

MY HAND IS BURNING!!!


----------



## Necropitated




----------



## TristanTTN




----------



## j_m_s

Paramore - Still Into You


----------



## Subsistence

Hey, could anyone give me an embedding code so i can post a youtube video. I've tried a few and none of them seem to work on this forum. 

would be grateful if someone could show me one that works. 

Thanks!


----------



## jfrey




----------



## jfrey

Subsistence said:


> Hey, could anyone give me an embedding code so i can post a youtube video. I've tried a few and none of them seem to work on this forum.
> 
> would be grateful if someone could show me one that works.
> 
> Thanks!



put the code of your youtube link in between.
like my video on the above:
put SNDVxqbm3ls in between then the video will pop out


----------



## terrormuzik

my TSF covers


----------



## CTID




----------



## Subsistence

This is me Playing the Aftermath by ORIGIN on Bass. One of my favorite tech death metal bands. Watch out for the Bass Sweeps!!

ORIGIN - THE AFTERMATH- BASS COVER (HD 1080p)


----------



## OWHall

Check out my instrumental progressive metal project, listen to the demo and leave some feedback! 
http://www.facebook.com/glassskiesband
Cheers,
Oscar


----------



## zilla

HumanFuseBen said:


> White Lion Little Fighter guitar solo! Absolute hoss of a solo.
> Playing one of my swirled Ibanez rg7's, of course! You just can't have too many of those things laying around. Got a custom Dimarzio in the bridge and the Liquifire in the neck. Enjoy!!!



This is one of my absolute favorite solos of all time. great job!


----------



## HumanFuseBen

^^^thanks buddy! 
Classic John Petrucci! Short and sweet. Does this solo make my muscles look big? I dunno. Swirly Ibanez, Dimarzio's, dumb face, all my usual rot. Get into it!


----------



## ProgShredder73

New Born of Osiris song anyone?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuBxagVjz48
also how the hell do i embed


----------



## jonajon91

This is my first bass cover that I have filmed and put on the internet.
*UneXpect - Words*

The tapping parts in this are ridiculous! The parts seem to go out of sync with the vocals and violin so you think you are wrong when you are not ...
Anyway, I may re-do this cover one I have figured out the middle 20 seconds. All comments would be appreciated!


----------



## GJaunz

I just posted a cover of me playing Eruption. It's far from perfect, and I definitely took some liberties, but I think it works well as a demonstration of the EVH tone I dialed into my Studio Devil amp modeler pro. Hope you enjoy!

Gianmarc


----------



## jazz_munkyy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEgFnDiTSbo

this is the machine head song locust done in a different style to the original 
played on a Dean Vendetta 1.7 in A standard for both guitar and bass, into a Roland Cube 40 and direct in to my computer
its a little rough but i got tired of doing it over and over


----------



## FarBeyondDriven16

I just posted one of the only covers of Misery Signal's new track Luminary! I learned all of it by ear and recorded with a Pod Hd Bean


----------



## j_m_s

New solo cover!


----------



## OWHall

Video playthrough of my new song, 'Pulsar'! Feedback please!


----------



## jfrey

time for some djent


----------



## Dimensionator

Here's some Merrow for ya'll.


----------



## j_m_s

New cover! Covered the end credits theme song/outro from the show Suits!


----------



## Dylanvoy




----------



## wat

Just a chorus & delay song.


----------



## DrZoidberg

Scale The Summit's Atlas Novus


----------



## ProgShredder73

Scar Symmetry's Ghost Prototype I: Measurement of Thought solo
 



I did a NGD for this guitar, which can be found here:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/243901-belated-ngd-ibanez-iron-label-s-story.html

EDIT: I have tabs for this solo. If you want them just PM me or send me a message on youtube or something


----------



## Maniacal

Trying to get a good metal drum mix using Superior Drummer.

Any help would be great


----------



## Equivoke

Sounds pretty good to me bro. Sick playing as well, when did you start playing drums as well as guitar?


----------



## Maniacal

I've played drums on and off for about 10 years. I also play piano but my current piano is totally ....ed and I need to buy another one


----------



## HumanFuseBen

Joe Satriani Up in the Sky cover! Enjoy!


----------



## MariosAgg

Hello ppl ive made a SS solo cover let me know your opinion tips and tricks ....generally what ever so i can improve of what am doing thanks in advance


----------



## Nick4764

A Spawn of Possession cover I did, covering both Bryssling's and Karlsson's parts. Check it out


----------



## wilch




----------



## wtfmagwa

www.facebook.com/themachinistnyc


----------



## amlivept




----------



## j_m_s




----------



## _RH_

The Dillinger Escape Plan - The Threat Posed By Nuclear Weapons


----------



## phantomnote

dokken into the fire solo. Hail the mighty lynch!



cheers


----------



## OWHall

Guitar playthrough of my new tune! For fans of protest the hero, intervals, corelia... you get it! 
https://soundcloud.com/glassskies-1
https://www.facebook.com/glassskiesband


----------



## EricG




----------



## jonajon91

Nick4764 said:


> A Spawn of Possession cover I did, covering both Bryssling's and Karlsson's parts. Check it out




Sweet job man! I say that anyone that can cover SoP deserves serious praise, the most technical band I know.
Here is my attempt at a bass cover scorched which has to be the easiest song bass wise or I would not be playing it. The cover is not perfect because I did like 10 takes on non of them were 100% stellar.
It should be uploaded in a few minutes + time to get through all the processing and stuff (I should add that it has been uploading since about half four, so bout 8/9 hours!)

I also have trigger by in flames uploading after.

please comment on anything


----------



## FarBeyondDriven16

Misery Signals cover :3


----------



## Meddl

Djentlemen, i present you a cover of Eclipse by Veil of Maya using my new Mayones Setius guitar! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsXoIEbBYq4


----------



## SensesTied

This is my band's latest show somewhat edited by our Vocalist, we're called The Archimedes Death Ray, and ignore the "MC" who introduces us like were in a boxing match

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/gm7LUkhzZ9I" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## SensesTied

Guess the embed didnt work
The Archimedes Death Ray June 22 2013 HD - YouTube


----------



## tonez




----------



## Baldi




----------



## Baldi




----------



## Lorcan Ward

Playing all the guitar solos off Killswitch Engage's latest album Disarm the Descent.


----------



## FarBeyondDriven16

drawnacrol said:


> Playing all the guitar solos off Killswitch Engage's latest album Disarm the Descent.




Wowwwww awesome job!!!


----------



## Maku

smegma


----------



## LukaHM

Check this Jakub Zytecki cover!


----------



## j_m_s




----------



## LivingTimmy




----------



## Trashgreen

"Welcome to the ThrashZone"




"7th Summer"


----------



## jackson

Hey you guys, New Here 

Make totalaa destroy - YouTube

Hope you like this small clip will be posting few more very soon.


----------



## ThemBones89

Here's a cover I recently made of a Rob Scallon song called 'For That Second'. 

Rob has seen it and said he was 'blown away' by it 

What do you guys think? If you like it please Share and Subscribe to my channel, thank you


----------



## ChadBSchoen

Heres a demo of a song I wrote for my old band, i am now working on it for a solo album. 
Opinions on the mixing and what not.


----------



## j_m_s




----------



## Mr Ryan

Just a playthrough of my bands latest song 
Tell me what you think,

https://www.facebook.com/DispositionBandOfficial


----------



## HumanFuseBen

How is Marty Friedman such a badass? I think this is the first solo of his i have learned, and it definitely won't be the last! Guy's phrasing, timing, and note choice are unlike anything i've ever worked on. totally nuts.
Anyways, thanks for watching!


----------



## Necropitated

First Veil Of Maya cover


----------



## wilch

A good friend of mine is working on a little silent movie project, and has asked me to record some music. 

The brief he gave me is a little bit different, think, old-timey piano...but made metal. Here's a snippet of one of the bits I'm working on.


----------



## wilch

HumanFuseBen said:


> How is Marty Friedman such a badass? I think this is the first solo of his i have learned, and it definitely won't be the last! Guy's phrasing, timing, and note choice are unlike anything i've ever worked on. totally nuts.
> Anyways, thanks for watching!





Very cool 

It's cause he knows no theory! Or so he says. Totally badass man. Nice playing!


----------



## HumanFuseBen

I THINK i got this right! This is my first time editing together a video plus the recorded audio in Garageband. Let me know if i messed anything up! 
Using a LePou amp sim here (the ENGL one) with God's Cab IR's. I'm using the Crunchlab 7 by Dimarzio... i know a lot of dudes don't dig this pickup, and i used to not either! But a buddy told me the trick to getting that bass tamed and the output under control... i have it backed pretty damn far away from the strings. Try that out sometime and you'll be amazed at how much better it sounds!
Anyway, more classic Images and Words shredding. Such a great little solo. Petrucci is the man.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mckluJh2nH0


----------



## alvaro

I completely missed this great thread...


----------



## alvaro

I am kind new doing video stuff... anyway here i go:


----------



## Hawkevil




----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## alvaro




----------



## drumbart - Bartek Beben

Would love to play with Ozzy 





soundcloud:
Bark At The Moon - Ozzy Osbourne (cover by Bartek Beben) by Bartek Beben on SoundCloud - Hear the world

One guitar take in stereo:
100% L dry // 100% R wet (chorus),

Signal path:
Fender Aerodyne Stratocaster -- audio interface -- DAW -- Amplitube 3 -- impulse response -- quick EQ/mix to fit the song,

Guitar : Fender Aerodyne Stratocaster,
Amplifier : Amplitube 3 JCM preamp,
Cabinet : Catharsis awesometime,

Amplitube preset:
Jcm preamp - bartek beben.at3p - download. Darmowy hosting plików.
(click POBIERZ blue button)

Subscribe to more new music !
BartekBeben.com
Facebook- http://facebook.com/drumbart
Twitter- http://twitter.com/bartekbeben


----------



## j_m_s




----------



## Guillaume Pingard

Hi everyone !! 

Here, 
you can find one of my new 3 movies about my new album " Pause " 

This one will be a triple album : 
* DeZharmoniZeD, Djent
* Wounds Of Hate, Post Core
* Gp Pause, Instrumental with Wiimote ( Animals as leaders like )

Wiimote is my new controller. I use it cause I can control all my Pluggins with and recreate all modern Prod but in live for exemple, and many many more !!  Freedom !!

New Movies soon !! 

Thank a lot & I hope you really enjoy ! 

Guillaume,

Guillaume Pingard /// The Theatralisation Of The Missing Part
guillaumepingard's sounds on SoundCloud - Hear the world
https://www.facebook.com/guillaumepingard


----------



## RyanCarraher

Hey Guys. Had this jazz gig a few weeks back here is us playing Nica's Dream by Horace Silver. Check it out!


----------



## guille uruguay

HOPE PEOPLE CHE MY MUSIC 

Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music
Grooveshark - Free Music Streaming, Online Music


----------



## Hammer

I'll contribute with my sort of not that awesome cover of Toxic Garbage Island by Gojira. Yep, that's how a Boss GT8 does high gain tone.


----------



## j_m_s




----------



## rgaRyan

Born of Osiris 'Divergency'


----------



## NickS

Hammer said:


> I'll contribute with my sort of not that awesome cover of Toxic Garbage Island by Gojira. Yep, that's how a Boss GT8 does high gain tone.





That sounds pretty fvcking killer, especially considering the gear you used and plugged it straight in to a laptop By the way, is the fingerboard on that fiddle scalloped, or is it just some weird shadow effect from the frets?


----------



## phantomnote

Swirl guitar action!


----------



## RyanCarraher

Demo of the Carvin Allan Holdsworth HH1 Headless guitar.


----------



## JasonRoss

Here is some of my material and also a cover of a Dream Theater song I like! I am a new user, hope you guys enjoy! Thanks- Jason Ross


----------



## jase

Let me join the fun  

Covering Aborted's version of Pantera's Slaughtered!


----------



## davemeistro

Kibbles and bits of the new Scale the Summit album


----------



## Necropitated




----------



## Mouth Of The Harlot

https://soundcloud.com/robert-gulledge/fingers-like-daggers

Don't have a video for this yet, I'm sure we will make one once we track vocals.


----------



## alvaro

This week we revive our wounds afterwards a crash landing on a forsaken earth, far beyond from known space-time. Shall I manage to scape, or will I remain enduringly Isolated? More news within next week...

As usual my guitar track is just one instance of IK's AmpliTube slighty panned onto the right. 

Hope you enjoy it!!!


----------



## trashed

Hey guys,
I just want to show you my video from last september. 

Gear used:

Ibanez RG7321 with SD Blackouts
Line6 UX1 /w POD Farm



Let me know what you think!


----------



## Niko421

Just got a Schecter Hellraiser C-8 pretty recently and this is one of the first songs I wrote on it




This is my bands first recording, not the best quality but we're working on it: http://www.reverbnation.com/whatthedevil9/song/18343844-dunebuggy-deathtrap


----------



## Primitive Guitarist

Quick cover of there is a time and place for evertything by The Tony Danza Tapdance Extravaganza
There Is A Time And Place For Everything - Guitar Cover - YouTube

EDIT: Yeah I'm kinda new here, I can't figure out how to get my video to embed


----------



## The Uncreator

Full playthrough of my song "Extinction: Swarming The Sun" from my debut album. It's....long.

Yeah.

Intro is like 1:30 so you a small wait time in there.

If you like Mass Effect, you might like this


----------



## Radio

Hi! Long time reader, first time poster. I recorded a cover of this Jay Z tune using my Axefx Ultra and Logic Pro as my DAW. Hope I linked the video properly haha. I'm really new to recording so if anybody has any advice let me know! Thanks so much guys.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDsEXKrxFI8


----------



## EricG




----------



## FarBeyondDriven16

Not a Youtube video, but i covered the outro of Reborn by Misery Signals from scratch (all instruments). Drums were Superior Drummer though. Like and Follow please!  https://soundcloud.com/zack16nk/reborn-an-execution-outro


----------



## SamJacksonGuitar




----------



## ThemBones89

Hi everyone, check out my latest video for my song called Oxygen


----------



## FingersuvfireNfury

My bands first single! Feedback please!


----------



## Eptaceros

I know there aren't many Ulcerate fans here, but here's my cover of Withered and Obsolete!


----------



## wilch

First vid with my new Ibanez BTB675 bass. Alien Ant Farm's Smooth Criminal. Down a bit, so I could use the low B string.


----------



## Necropitated




----------



## Basilisk

Me covering the 'Straws Pulled at Random' solo. Maybe not the hardest solo to play but it's one of my favs^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Mmy4MwV5gg


----------



## EricG




----------



## EvilPopsicleDog

Here be my cover of the solo by John Petrucci for Periphery


----------



## wilch

My fiance and I have been playing co-op Saints Row 4. The song, "What Is Love?" kept coming up. So I had to do a metal version. Enjoy!


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## jkiernanguitar

Newest video from my upcoming album!


----------



## j_m_s




----------



## Dan2

Here's a quick webcam demo I put together for my solo to Season's End, off the new Kill or Cure album which we're just about to release. Video synced to the album audio - slight discrepancy at the end, but ah, life's too short!


----------



## Cesarguitar

Hi guys, this is me playing sunny.


----------



## Tempest




----------



## davemeistro




----------



## glassmoon0fo

Full playthrough of Somnarium by AAL, with some nifty video effects. All one take too!


----------



## EricG




----------



## ducer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZKAzlfxR1Q

Because we were pissed off of bands publishing "hey, we are so ....ing amazing - this is the playthrough so you can jackoff to it" type of videos


----------



## EricG




----------



## fps

Live rehearsal footage of one of our songs, 6 mics three cameras


----------



## glassmoon0fo

More Tosin works!


----------



## SamJacksonGuitar

If you can stomach me talking for about 45 seconds, there's a snippet of something new I've written with the acoustic guitar I had made for me.

Cheers.


----------



## Triple7

Not sure if this is just for guitar covers or not, but here is a video from my band Nihilist Crane's first show.


----------



## zhangshred

My attempt at Dream Theater's Behind the Veil solo


----------



## wilch

Not really a cover, an original, but I don't want to start a new thread for it. 



A good friend of mine asked me to write some music for a silent film he was doing for his wedding. One of the requests was for "murder music" whereby he saves his bride to be from the horde of zombies and monsters (bridal and grooms party) brutally. 

So I tried to create something that I would like to groove to...with a shotgun. This is what I came with for that section of the film.

Added a clip from the film, and a random chicken, and 2 random owls to go with my funny movements :\.


----------



## j_m_s




----------



## Eptaceros

I wrote out the transcription on GP5, link is in the video description if you wanna chill back and play through some beautiful chords!


----------



## Kidneythief

Did a video for KoRn's "Prey for me"



Quick question...am I the only one who "enjoys" moving around in the vids? I somehow find it more entertaining than just sitting around (no offense to anyone)


----------



## Eptaceros

Martyr!! Gotta love these crazy French Canadian riffs


----------



## Amberoseyo

Toontrack Metal Guitar God contest entry 
Feedback Much appreciated!


----------



## Anectine_Matt

This is a newly mastered track playthrough I put together yesterday. For fans of heavy riffs!


----------



## Necropitated




----------



## EricG




----------



## Metal_Webb

Man, feels good getting back to playing stuff


----------



## Luke Dowsett

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tLdif5doBI


----------



## Sine

Carvin CT7C + AXE FX2 (just working on new solo)


----------



## MrTorture




----------



## Zenerith

I hope you like it =)


----------



## Dr Muerte21




----------



## InVirtue

I did some funny faces on this one.


----------



## peachy901

After having a quick look through this thread, here is something that doesn't seem to popular: a fender strat. playing some 60's inspired music!


----------



## OmegaSlayer

This was 7 months after an 11 eleven years stop.
Vid and sound through webcam sucks big time, as the distortion settings, as the play itself.

Labyrinth - Moonlight solo cover


----------



## eugeneelgr

Eugene Lee - Seize The Day Solo (Avenged Sevenfold) - YouTube

Suhr Modern and Axe Fx II content!


Hey guys i did a cover of this solo for my fortnightly uploads. Definately one of my favourite solos from them. They certainly do get alot of hate from the more "brootal" metalheads, but I love em. Great band. Hope i did the solo justice!

Remember to subscribe or like if you dig what im doing  Means a hell of a lot to me.. Cheers guys!


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Not sure if allowed, but it was a short clip of me playing my newly modded Ibanez AS93.


----------



## davemeistro

Found this dude from a thread on here not too long ago; sweet ass riff!


----------



## blablbalb

This is my bands lyric video! Riff driven and chug patterns away:

Dishonored - ifuxwitit 
ifuxwitit - Dishonored Official Lyric Video - YouTube


----------



## sszemer

i know it's sloppy, but i generally suck


----------



## chinnybob

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jX1pZ0cftU

Did a Periphery cover to test out the Axe FX I just got


----------



## Jlang

Check out the cover of the outro of the song impassion by Polyphia I just uploaded!


----------



## h410G3n

Hello guys. Just giving my RG550 a quick run with Gojira's Toxic Garbage Island.

Gojira - Toxic Garbage Island cover - YouTube


----------



## fylledal

Agalloch - Falling snow


----------



## Trashgreen

First music clip of my E-II T-B7.


Using both the blue Metal and blue Insane channel of my Line 6 Spider Valve 212:


----------



## LORD ABADDON

My band (Nephilim) did a cover of Six Feet Under - Silent Violence.  You can check it out here https://soundcloud.com/nephilimsadm-666/silent-violence-six-feet-under


----------



## Basti

The blueprints to a new song (and my Heavy Riff Sexy Solo 60 second challenge entry). 



As you can see, I don't like light


----------



## Johnny16142

Here's our new video for the song "The Exchange". 

Download our album for free at 
Artilect


----------



## j3ps3




----------



## AugmentedFourth

davemeistro said:


> Found this dude from a thread on here not too long ago; sweet ass riff!




+2 For playing Tigran Hamasyan whilst wearing an AAL hoodie. That's my kind of music. 

And great playing too. Aratta Rebirth really sounds like a guitarist's album at many points. Genius stuff.


----------



## Johnny16142

Great playing!


----------



## davemeistro

AugmentedFourth said:


> +2 For playing Tigran Hamasyan whilst wearing an AAL hoodie. That's my kind of music.
> 
> And great playing too. Aratta Rebirth really sounds like a guitarist's album at many points. Genius stuff.



Thanks man! Yeah that album is pretty great, I'm so happy I was able to stumble across it. Definitely agree that it sounds like a guitarist's album; probably why I dig it so much haha


----------



## Mongoose

Cover of Dead By April's "In My Arms". Figured it out all by ear with no tabs. Not to boast but it's prob the most accurate version on YouTube.
http://youtu.be/CXL50T8efTg


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## j_m_s




----------



## Opion

Hey guys, my (as of now nameless) band and I have been playing with eachother for a while and have been working on originals. Here's one I wrote quite some time ago that we've been practicing, it'd mean a lot if you guys listened! 

If you're fan Little Tybee, this is a smooth jazz/forward rock song with some tapping added into it. Check it out! ---VVV


----------



## zilla

finished tweaking a new pedal and decided to do a demo. not as tight as it could have been :-/



TL;DR i need to spend more time playing and less time building ;p


----------



## TristanTTN

So hard to get this solo down perfectly. The best I could do...


----------



## A Legacy Of Hatred

*Just a short clip from a song we're hoping to finish soon.
I wrote the guitar and programmed drums here
the other guitarist has his part later in the song
and vocals and bass aren't done yet..

Tell me what you thought pls *


----------



## Nick4764

I decided to try out my new LTD H-300 6 string by playing an awesome song by Canadian Melodic Death Metal band Archons. Give it a listen.


----------



## FallOfHumanity

Shitty quality, but here's a "play-through" for a song I wrote for my new "band" (we're still reforming).


----------



## SeanTheMetalhead

In my opinion, the best DragonForce guitar cover person on YouTube. Seriously, there isn't even a tab for most of this song.


----------



## classicalmetal24

Here's my Dance of Eternity cover:


----------



## aclstrat

Hey guys! Wanted to share a link for my new album, which is set to release on November 10th! If you're into Instrumental Rock/Metal style music, give it a shot!

​


----------



## EricG




----------



## UCBmetal

Seen a lotta youtube covers of this one, but none of em really did the sheer precision of the riffs/solo justice IMO. I don't know if mine did, but it WAS a one taker, so BOOYA.


----------



## ProgShredder73

Scar Symmetry - Deviate from the Form!
Btw, I think it's pretty impressive that there are 100 pages of covers here.
Good job guys.


----------



## jsl2h90

Exivious - Entrust riffs


----------



## Equivoke




----------



## Eptaceros

Throwing up some old school Cryptopsy!


----------



## Meddl

Haunted Shores - Sentinent Glow (Full Guitar Cover) - YouTube

Check out my new Cover. Some Haunted Shores inside!


----------



## Malkav

My band Zero Stroke is getting ready to start gigging and stuff, so we put together one of these teaser video things, with a track coming out in a few weeks, cause apparently videos are just things you do these days


----------



## ARTisNonlinear

Just started working on some new material for my next "album". Kind of like a laid back version of a free internet album since I'm no one famous lol. I just release them through dropbox on my facebook page for free download once I'm finished with the song.

Anyway, this is the first song I finished, called P3RPL3X10N Kind of like an inside look of a mind of a crazy person. The very bizarre way their internal struggles go. I write some really weird stuff, to warn.

Anyway, none of these lyrics are intentionally meant to promote harm in any way. 



Hope you like it.

Thanks


----------



## loganmac

Hey there, this is my first time mastering an album, which includes two different tunings, an acoustic based song (*Chronos*) and lots of ambient pads/clean guitars. 

Inspired on *Tesseract, Fellsilent and Monuments*!

Tell me how I did and I'll be glad to crit your stuff


----------



## Robar

Hey guys! Please check out my new single featuring Guillaume Bideau (singer of Mnemic, One-Way Mirror).


----------



## Nick4764

I did this video with my Jackson JS32-8Q Dinky 8 string I got, as you can probably imagine, this was quite a difficult song and I flubbed a bit of the last solo, nonetheless, go and check it out.


----------



## NeuroTrem

Here is a cover of Joe Satriani's Midnight.. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kg3syKjydG8http://

and here is a video that I recorded last night as i was experimenting wit the camera.. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLrad8ld_BQ


----------



## zilla

two new vids with my new pedals. had some audio/video syncing issues


----------



## glassmoon0fo

David by Animals as Leaders, with a little video filter for ambiance 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mvLE4wHyF8


----------



## dymo

Sup guys?! (;

Aspirations by Polaris


----------



## Meddl

Some Periphery Soloing right here! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96BvYb3Yrak


----------



## CTID




----------



## conjurer_of_riffs

Here is a video of an online collaboration. I hope you enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIY6FpmCP4s


----------



## reckoner

I just completed a play through video of a solo from one of my bands songs. Stoked!


----------



## Nick4764

Here is a cover of some good old brutality from none other than the mighty Deeds of Flesh.


----------



## feraledge

Horrible quality. Live cover of His Hero is Gone's "Like Weeds". Austin from Panopticon jumping in on vocals as well.


----------



## navin56

Hey , guys
This is me doing a cover of amogh symphony's cyborg activation . Did this nearly a year back.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEMT7O-Ga0A


----------



## works0fheart

Eptaceros said:


> Throwing up some old school Cryptopsy!




lol, didn't realize you posted here too. Still, good stuff.


----------



## tomsargent

This isn't as metal as per usual, but Christmas is coming, guys!


----------



## evan9198

Just posted my new song play through of my song Pure. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## EricG




----------



## Giakkkk

Guitar cover of Periphery's masterpiece Racecar

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BolPa2ijRw

I also covered other Periphery' s songs and band like: The Safety Fire, Intervals, Haunted Shores, Scale the Summit


----------



## JW Shreds

Check it out dudes. \m/ used my hellraiser special c8 into my pod hd500 on the dry patch via usb into reaper and then i used the tse 808, tse x50, and recabinet vst's for teh toanz. enjoy! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvmbIgccHi8&feature=c4-overview&list=UU7UkF2JeFUXFMyjfxtUEUTg


----------



## EFooteSCH

time to come back from lurking around a shit ton for months. Got bored during finals week, finally finished a cover of Orianthi's (ft. Steve Vai) Highly Strung with Kristen T Clark. Check it out! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUu8qAaGs58


----------



## TJey

bulb said:


> Here are videos of some of my band Periphery's songs:




HMM.. that's some nice playing. 
Do your band have any music videos? 

Here is clip of mine band's single


----------



## Wardoc

Hey guys here is my 2nd YouTube video playing a song by a new upcoming band Kin Beneath chorus and gear used is an Axe-Fx standard and a Peavey 6505+. Hope you like it!


----------



## EricG




----------



## minotaur

Hey all,

I'm newly registered here - a semi-pro composer and an active musician (a bassist for several modern bands). I just finished my first debut release for which I invited 12 musicians, friends to participate (singers, guitarists etc). Here's a link to the video we shot recently, I'd really love some feedback about it. I already know it's bizarre, but I hope there are people here who are open-minded about new kinds of music  (It's still Metal) Agile 7 strings, Roman Barbun on an ESP Horizon, me on a custom Warwick Streamer Holoflash from 2001.


----------



## guitarfan85

ARTisNonlinear said:


> Just started working on some new material for my next "album". Kind of like a laid back version of a free internet album since I'm no one famous lol. I just release them through dropbox on my facebook page for free download once I'm finished with the song.
> 
> Anyway, this is the first song I finished, called P3RPL3X10N Kind of like an inside look of a mind of a crazy person. The very bizarre way their internal struggles go. I write some really weird stuff, to warn.
> 
> Anyway, none of these lyrics are intentionally meant to promote harm in any way.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like it.
> 
> Thanks




I really really dig this man. I really like the vocals, the melody line; I like that its not all growling and trying to do so much. The groove was nice like the guitars. Really good do you have anything else?


----------



## guitarfan85

Robar said:


> Hey guys! Please check out my new single featuring Guillaume Bideau (singer of Mnemic, One-Way Mirror).




Amazing!


----------



## gamber

hey guys check out my buttersnips cover, i know its rough in some places (due to a shoulder injury) but enjoy!  and pls sub


----------



## Chrono

New After The Burial!


----------



## Necropitated




----------



## Nick4764

Just a Suffocation cover I recently did, needless to say it was surprisingly difficult.


----------



## Poho

Here's me havin' a blast on my B6. Really just tooling around, I'm not 100% on the song.

Have (half) A Blast! - YouTube


----------



## loaded11

our first video please comment


----------



## gamber

Bleeding Skies cover with my new KxK SII-7


----------



## Saptarshi

All These Feelings by vildhjarta backing track!! THALL


----------



## DarksomeOrigin

I recently uploaded this, and yes the irony of it is self aware and intentional


----------



## BrailleDecibel

I'm all but certain the last thing anyone on this forum anyone wants to see is someone playing Meshuggah on an 8-string, but just in case anyone does, and because I'm pretty proud of my performance on the song, here ya go...enjoy!!


----------



## EricG




----------



## VlcRatttlehead

Here's my first input in this thread. 

Let me know your thoughts!

http://youtu.be/L4m_uhqHTlQ


No idea how to make an Embed on this forum. HTML was never my greatest attribute.


----------



## SamJacksonGuitar

New One


----------



## GuitarRafa78

A new quick cover!, hope to make more soon!


----------



## jsl2h90

Some Last Chance to Reason! Sorry it wouldn't record the backing music for some reason and my vibrato isn't as good as Michael and AJ's. That last lick was a little hard to nail by ear but i tried haha


----------



## idontevenowna7string

Cover of a Thought Industry song. Might be the only one on Youtube. First video I've done with my 7string.


----------



## darkinners

The Haunted-Trespass cover.
Lots of ....ed ups as usual :/


----------



## Speedy Fingers

My band's album trailer!


----------



## AlexQ1993




----------



## RichIKE

thanks for checking it out


----------



## boroducci

not covers) just short records of different guitars I had before and have now.
Maybe it will be useful for anyone)
mike boroducci - YouTube


----------



## Galius

Here are a couple videos from a show we played last month. Unfortunately we were down our bass player last minute, so we put a stuffed bear in his place lol


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Mesa Tone

 

Killswitch Engage guitar cover 

 

Peavey Vypyr Tone


----------



## ScaleFin83

Hah, here's mine and my buddy's cover of Rammstein song. Recording was done seriously, filming not 




Cheers


----------



## boroducci

old jam with my friend. I played bass there
Boroducci & Mishkin - jam - YouTube


----------



## jsl2h90

I covered this solo a few pages back but here's a much better take with the music in the background.


----------



## zhangshred

My attempt at Dream Theater's/Petrucci's legendary Scarred solo!


----------



## Megaikke

Sup lads,

Heres a quick cover of The Perseus Veil's "Tower"


----------



## Poho

Here I am playing one of my band's tunes:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FueGwan-hfc


----------



## zilla

Dethklok - Go Forth and Die


Breaking Benjamin - Diary of Jane


Lacuna Coil - Our Truth


----------



## nic0us

If you're into modern metal/deathcore kind of stuff with some progressive elements, check out my band Kneel Before The Death! 

Here is a guitar playthrough of our song "In Death We Trust"! If you like it, please "like" us on facebook and spread the word! Thanks!


----------



## trashed

hey,check out a classic whitechapel cover by me and my custom paint ibanez rg7321 !


----------



## Nick4764

I decided to cover some Scar Symmetry this time. The solo to this one is difficult as .... but considering Per Nilisson that's to be expected.


----------



## WatsonSP

Walking Dead Theme Song Metal Cover



One of my own Composition !


----------



## seansendingartax

A video of me going through one of the new tracks "Beyond the Persian Veil" from my band Gods of Eden.

We have just released our first video clip as well courtesy of Ganesh Rao.

Hope you guys enjoy the play through vid, is a bit quiet but we're all adults.

Cheers


----------



## meadow3397

here is my youtube channel with vocal covers such as "burn this city" by sonic syndicate or Crawl through knives with in flames. 9 covers up so far! if you like my work why dont leave a comment or a like? if you want to see more, why not subscribe or share my videos with others that might be interrested?



HTML:


https://www.youtube.com/MarkusKcoverS


----------



## ESP-Eddie

Hi there guys,

thought i´d contribute to this thread with a shitty cover of myself.

Here is my seven string cover of Dir En Grey - Rinkaku


----------



## SacerMorbus

Thought that I too might post a video of some playing, why not.
Did this some time ago, some death metal.

http://youtu.be/s49VyHYmxMA

I have some more videos on my channel as well as planning to upload some other songs.


----------



## zhangshred

Gave Nick Johnston's solo from Periphery's The Parade of Ashes a shot last night


----------



## BiPolarMachine

Periphery's "Ji" Rhythm Solo Cover


----------



## Hawkevil

A full instrumental cover of Nemesis by Arch Enemy using Match EQ guitar tones.


----------



## DrDentz




----------



## HumanFuseBen

Awwwww yeah, another Friedman classic! Megadeth Sweating Bullets cover. Chew on this, boys. Its an easy solo with some really fun licks in there. I suggest the Chris Zoupa lesson video if you're interested in adding this to your repertoire! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji9QC8rf-iU


----------



## SacerMorbus

I've got a couple of covers on my channel, but I'm posting my latest here.
Using my Woodo GS2 Ebony Deluxe 27" with a Lundgren M7.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o8L5Ye-Aac


----------



## AreG7

Hi, this is my cover of Zero (Periphery/Misha Mansoor). I hope you enjoy it!  

Periphery - Zero (Guitar Cover) - YouTube


----------



## fwd0120

This is a playthrough of my latest original!


----------



## flexkill

ESP-Eddie said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> thought i´d contribute to this thread with a shitty cover of myself.
> 
> Here is my seven string cover of Dir En Grey - Rinkaku




Bro, do you even.....nevermind.


----------



## MeriTone Music

Here's a Blues Guitar Backing Track in G, which also has a bit of improvisation at the start... 

The track is pretty handy for getting some Bonamassa style blues shred going on


----------



## Maku

My first try at writing a tapping original.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

SUCH SOLO! WOW! My Megadeth Killing Road solo cover.
One of my all time faves! Friedman is the man. This is an absolute blast to play&#8230;. Using my Ibanez RG470 with Dimarzio Super 2 in the bridge into my Kemper Profiler for the tone. I am wearing a horse hair wig, and a sweater your grandma knitted me. Enjoy!!!


----------



## loganmac

My ambidjent solo project EP, influenced on Monuments/Tesseract!

​


----------



## harmonix

30 Popular Dance Tracks on my Music Man Silhouette in under 5 Minutes


----------



## Mendel

Some shameless self promotion:




&#9658; Bandcamp [CD]
&#9658; iTunes
&#9658; Google Play
&#9658; Spotify
&#9658; Amazon
&#9658; Facebook


----------



## harmonix

Thought I'd jump on the band wagon and do a shred(y) version of Timber. Sorry! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwfaaqM0t9E&list=UUo5Y0b4WJ51R-znzh_qrX9w&feature=c4-overview


----------



## Radio

Hey guys! Check out my acoustic cover of "No Faith In Brooklyn" by Hoodie Allen! I figure we get tons of metal covers in here, why not mix it up with an acoustic rap cover. Let me know what you think! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCil-PmrYvQ


----------



## DJTanZen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQdMlvkUVkg
This is my band TanZen's first music video hope you like it
if you like it check out some of our other stuff at www.tanzenofficial.com 
if you hated it check out www.tanzensucks.com


----------



## jase

I made this cover for a friend who wanted me to demo his guitar. It's a Orville Les Paul Custom.

All guitars and bass tracks recorded with the Kemper profiling amp, and the drum tracks were exported from a GuitarPro file and edited with Superior Drummer. Hope you guys dig it!


----------



## Scrubface05

Gentleman, I give you,
Yellowism, by The Safety Fire!

Just a dual guitar cover a friend and I did recently! It'd be awesome if you like/comment it when you watch it


----------



## Alice AKW

Here's a Zelda medley me did


----------



## Piotrucci

Hello, this my entry to the Andy James Solo Competition and test of my new Mayones Regius. Hope you enjoy it ! Peter


----------



## Nick4764

Both the first thrash cover as well as the longest cover I've done so far. Go and check it out, besides, this site could use some more underground thrash metal covers.


----------



## Jaaaaamie

Some blurred gypsy jazz


----------



## mili9152

From my solo album! (Multi-scale headless 6 content)


----------



## gibson5413

Just recorded this yesterday with my Anderson Drop Top and Kemper:


----------



## dunnowutelse2calldisbuthi

Here's a cover I did a week ago. I'll be posting more covers on that channel!


----------



## bigswifty

Twas a rainy day in Vancouver, so this happened..


----------



## EricG




----------



## Maniacal

One of the licks of the week from my Guitarmageddon app:


----------



## Mwoit

Here's a playthrough of one of my band's songs. 

The Colour Pink Is Gay - Self Worth Bass Cover - YouTube


----------



## MemphisHawk

My style is definitely not very 7stringy, but I will post this with that in mind. It's me and my wife, and I guess the closest thing we come to is a lost 90s alternative sound. That's just when I grew up. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/cosmic-hawk/untitled-lost-birds[/SC]


----------



## stretcher7

From my album DNA. Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## EricG




----------



## House74

Not sure if this belongs in the ERG section, but ummmmm Deftones - You've seen the butcher . Enjoy!


----------



## EricG




----------



## fylledal

My latest song! if you are into decapitated, meshuggah, behemoth you may like it =)


----------



## disinformation

Here's my band - The Hazard Circular's new video clip!!



we released this yesterday and couldnt be prouder of it.

If you like what you hear, jump over to our facebook page and drop us a like: www.facebook.com/thehazardcircular


----------



## bobsilent77

Hi guys, this is our "breathe" cover. We are a hungarian amateur metal band. We cheated, because we're using 8 strings guitars. Have fun! 

Hate View - Breathe (The Prodigy cover) - YouTube


----------



## Alice AKW

I've got a friend who's an electronic music producer. Was listening to his newest track and was inspired to write some sort of soaring guitar solo over it. Used it as phrasing practice.


----------



## chopeth

I didn't know this thread even existed. Good place to share covers, I hope you like'em:


----------



## Malacoda

New playthrough from my band, Existential Animals! Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Alex Kenivel

Sorry, no br00talz shredding here, just some relaxing guitar and electronic music made on the first day of rain.

Rain 2 by Alex Kenivel and Grapes


----------



## BillPark

I'm new here but here's one i recently made.
[YT]vfX0MV-bQKU[/YT]


----------



## loganmac

Heh

​


----------



## kaptinfire

a cover i uploaded yesterday


----------



## EricG




----------



## AryaBara

Methiums - Buster Rancher Guitar Playthrough



p.s. : it's my own song , let me know what you guys think!


----------



## EricG




----------



## Maniacal

New LOTW


----------



## CanniballistiX

Here's one of mine that I just recorded and shot:


----------



## meadow3397

Deliver Us by In Flames! Pre-recorded vocal cover over an instrumental track!


----------



## AaronGraves

Hey guys! Here's a little guitar and drum playthrough of Future from my band Modern Weapons' debut album OST! Check it out! \m/


----------



## ckragh

8 string instrumental progressive metal/djent

If you enjoyed that, please check out my other videos,
this one is new as well:




And this is an older song, 24-minutes long, titled 'APEX'.



Thanks!
The Lone Tree


----------



## NoGirls1Cup

New UK Death band ANAKIM, soon to be on the scene. Here's our second guitar play-through to promote our upcoming album 'Monuments To Departed Worlds'. Find us on facebook and look out for new tunes and studio diary coming soon!
https://www.facebook.com/anakim.uk


----------



## Subsistence

Me playing MANIACAL MISCREATION by Brutal Death Metal band
CEREBRAL BORE!! on Bass. 


CEREBRAL BORE-MANIACAL MISCREATION-BASS COVER (HD 1080p) - YouTube


----------



## mike0

Colors cover. Yes, the whole damn thing in one sitting. Don't ask my why. I was probably on something when i thought it was a good idea.


----------



## Nlelith

^^^Duuuude  Sure not the best video quality, but the whole thing in one sitting...


----------



## mike0

Nlelith said:


> ^^^Duuuude  Sure not the best video quality, but the whole thing in one sitting...



Yeah :/ it was either record it in hd in 25 minute sections on my phone, which is no fun, or use my friends macbook for crap quality but do the whole thing at once. i even tried to make up for the quality by micing my amp and mixing everything to make it sound extra good, but fuggin youtube and their audio compression. kinda shot that one down the toilet. but thanks man! just for the record, i have no life. only way i was able to do that. and the amount of takes i had to do.. my hands are about ready to fall off


----------



## j_m_s




----------



## davemeistro

Intronaut


----------



## Metal_Webb

Did this last night instead of sleeping. Not the best of ideas  There's a couple of stuff ups, but hey, I'm lazy and don't practice anywhere near enough.




Also, as a quick aside, are Youtube embeds for anyone in posts appearing as white boxes? If the video's quoted I can see the embed fine. Not sure if it's Chrome or Flash playing up :/


----------



## JasonsGuitarLounge

Hey there. I thought I would share this because it's funny but also because I wrote the music for it. If you like what you hear please head over and check out my page. Thanks!!! Jason of Jason's Guitar Lounge 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UPc7mpXvhvs


www.facebook.com/jasonsguitarlounge
Jason Ross - YouTube


----------



## Necropitated

New guitar, an Ibanez RGIR27FE.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

One of the best Opeth solos ever! Heck, one of the best solos ever period. Love this one. Learned it tonight and thought i'd share! This is a cheapo Fender Squire that belongs to my guitarist. He paid next to nothing for it, and modified it with some Seymour Duncan pickups (SSL5 in the bridge, SSL1 in the middle and neck). It honestly plays and sounds better than 90% of the American Strats i've played! No clue whats up with that.
Using my Kemper Profiler, as always, on a Matchless DC30 amp factory profile. Enjoy!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5E3FiOIxcE


----------



## jase

Hammer Smashed Face full guitar, bass and vocal cover!


----------



## JamminJAP

That was awesome! Cannibal & Jack Daniel's brings back some nice old, memories!!


----------



## EvA

HumanFuseBen said:


> One of the best Opeth solos ever! Heck, one of the best solos ever period. Love this one. Learned it tonight and thought i'd share! This is a cheapo Fender Squire that belongs to my guitarist. He paid next to nothing for it, and modified it with some Seymour Duncan pickups (SSL5 in the bridge, SSL1 in the middle and neck). It honestly plays and sounds better than 90% of the American Strats i've played! No clue whats up with that.
> Using my Kemper Profiler, as always, on a Matchless DC30 amp factory profile. Enjoy!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M5E3FiOIxcE



This is one of my favourite Opeth solos  You played it beautifully man


----------



## ThisIsMarino

Periphery - Scarlet


----------



## Pinhead

[sc]https://soundcloud.com/gavin-stokes/we-found-love-metal[/sc]

It's the first recording I've ever done other than lots of random jamming. I'm still a recording noob but hey, you gotta start somewhere!


----------



## Pinhead

mike0 said:


> Colors cover. Yes, the whole damn thing in one sitting. Don't ask my why. I was probably on something when i thought it was a good idea.



I don't have to ask why.. because that's just SO cool! I seriously wish I could do that. BTBAM is my all-time favorite band ever. And man, the whole thing in one sitting? I have a hard time wrapping my head around it. Nice job!


----------



## mike0

Pinhead said:


> I don't have to ask why.. because that's just SO cool! I seriously wish I could do that. BTBAM is my all-time favorite band ever. And man, the whole thing in one sitting? I have a hard time wrapping my head around it. Nice job!



Thanks man! At the moment i'm actually working on doing parallax 1 and 2 back to back. I even found a camera to use that can record in MUCH better quality for an hour and 40 minutes as well. It may just be the worst idea i've ever had..


----------



## Necropitated

First Fallujah cover. Tab is included. Enjoy ;-)


----------



## Guthrielicious

Did an cover of Jakub's solo on Bilo 1 lately

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_uYdgL0_yw&list=UU3o0n6MUjpJTQihJco-aJWA

Also just did a short cover of Automation by Intervals

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD4fqW1oSVA

All of the Bilo EP's and Intervals new release is on repeat on my iTunes atm. So much awesome music


----------



## Necropitated

Funny riff that I'm working on.


----------



## Lennytron

- upcoming UK Death metal band (a mates band so i learnt it, pretty huge following for this band tho - mostly seems to be in Asia - pretty far from London)


----------



## Metal Guitarist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZlRDkYIAmM


----------



## j_m_s




----------



## AryaBara

davemeistro said:


> Intronaut




Nice one 

I have the same guitar also ^ ^


----------



## SamJacksonGuitar

A bit of fun had making a video for a new track of mine. Also note needlessly showing off my 8 string Acoustic


----------



## BillPark

tryin this again. Check out the metal!


----------



## EricG




----------



## donie

Hi guys!
Check out my band's latest music video " A Metaphor". 
For gear geeks: EVH5150III 50W + Mesa 4x12 Oversized. Ibanez K7/ Mayones Setius 7, 5 String Mayones Patriot Bass.
Also, hot chick inside 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEHiMZALB2E&hd=1


----------



## EricG




----------



## loganmac

Some djenty stuff​​


----------



## VÖRMUFF

I call this;

Talk Djenty To Me

haha.

Was just pissing about with looping on my HD500X and ended up with this ahaha

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152373672404665&set=vb.518284664&type=2&theater


----------



## jase

Meshuggah Demiurge full cover


----------



## Nick4764

I decided to do a dual guitar cover of Atheist's Unquestionable Presence. Such a classic song.


----------



## juwanfidle09

Hope you enjoy!


----------



## jfrey

this one is recorded with amplitube 3


and this one is reamped with axefx2 [my favourite solo off their new album]


----------



## CanniballistiX

New vid of us playing our new track, Intrinsic:


----------



## jase

Pantera!!


----------



## EricG




----------



## CanniballistiX

Used my custom amp in BIAS/JamUp Pro XT to record/shoot this playthrough of Conquering Dystopia last night:


----------



## bautista

I did a part of Ecco (CHON) with tabs. It's not complete but the notes are right! 

I don't know how to comment the video, I am new, sorry


----------



## CanniballistiX

bautista said:


> I did a part of Ecco (CHON) with tabs. It's not complete but the notes are right!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOkFzL6TOTo&list=UUHKsIvFJVOPjmWvWjCuHFIQ
> I don't know how to comment the video, I am new, sorry



Try quoting a post with a vid embedded to see the tags.


----------



## bautista

CanniballistiX said:


> Try quoting a post with a vid embedded to see the tags.


Done! thanks


----------



## Jose Reina




----------



## huhngott

Chilling with a song from my band - https://www.facebook.com/Iodinept


----------



## abitran

Hi guys,

This is my tribute to one of the greatest guitarist ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIgaFJkX6as

Feel free to make any comment...


----------



## abitran

Hi guys,

This is my cover to Martin Miller 'You Too' from Rock Roots Vol.1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvqYEkHdFmE

You can download this great BackingTrack from Home | Jamtrackcentral.
(Key: C# Minor Tempo:113bpm) 

I used my PYKMAX from Pykmax - the best guitar pick in the world Pykmax High Performance Guitar Picks

Hope you will like it 

Tell me what you think about it...

Cheers,

Bar


----------



## LeffJoomis

Here's my cover of my Jason Becker's Perpetual Burn! Hope ya like it! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdS0oDf1dok


----------



## davemeistro

Psyching myself up for the Cloudkicker/Intronaut/Tesseract show!


----------



## bautista

And this is a random djent new project haha
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-lake-that-never-said-No-to-his-book/419178338218882


----------



## geese_com

Here's my band covering Lola Montez by Volbeat. Sorry about the lighting. Forgot to switch the camera settings before recording.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kPi21EkBWU


----------



## Triple7

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4hGE80hHhY


----------



## gh0Zt

If you were a kid in the 90's you might appreciate this one!



And the creepy pasta to go with it
gonna be cheaky and ask to subscribe too


----------



## Metal_Monk

Hi everybody! 

I recently decided to start up a YouTube account where I will be posting covers, tutorials, gear demos, and original content.

Here is my first video, an instrumental cover of Lamb of God's "Descending"


----------



## EricG




----------



## HumanFuseBen

One of my favorite Extreme tunes, Suzi ! Using my Kemper Profiler here and the awesome Dimarzio Super 2 and Chopper pickups. Enjoy! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3f8CK2HIUhw


----------



## Jedediah Smith

Some of our best cover videos. Mostly 90's nostalgia tunes.

Jedediah Smith - South Park Montage Song - YouTube
Jedediah Smith - Duke Nukem 3D Theme "Grabbag" - YouTube
Jedediah Smith - Bill Nye the Science Guy Theme - YouTube
Jedediah Smith - "The Walking Dead" Theme Song - YouTube

Check out/subscribe to our channel, at https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-UraLvJx7i3XNRrZ7G2Dmw


----------



## thatguyupthere

my extremely awesome cover of SCARLET by PERIPHERY.       

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWwPscOLlsA


----------



## Metal Guitarist

My Peavey tone 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zTgwryXovY


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Thanks for watching if you do!


----------



## fylledal

Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb (Last solo)


----------



## Nick4764

I know there are a few Lykathea fans around here that would appreciate this.


----------



## EricG




----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Not the biggest slam fan, but these super heavy super simple songs are always the most fun to play
Gonna do a full cover eventually with drums and vocals and all, but for now this is it


----------



## Grifthis

A couple of licks I've been jamming lately.


----------



## RaySuhy

Here's a solo from the latest East Of The Wall CD "Redaction Artifacts":
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVXILXzpI5I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Vpod111z

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qvdM3rrf4CY A fun Solo but yet really hard!  Sorry for the random video audio cutoff and wankage at the end of the solo lol. For some reason my head was telling me to attempt the Shawn Lane diminshed interval stretches  This was recorded with my phone which is somewhat of a potato so I apologize for the tone. I'm still working on getting that "Ideal" tone


----------



## Hawkevil

​


----------



## emilbaekdahl

We do not really have a decent progressive community and audience here in Denmark, so you might be the first to hear this small teaser for our first composition, which hopefully will be finished in relatively short time. And who knows - maybe will make more of it.

Matric - Teaser: Mk. IIX


----------



## ThisIsMarino

Bulb - Blackmachine B6 test Axe-Fx II cover

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaMQR493zic#t=63


----------



## EricG




----------



## dymo

Their new record is awesome so i just had to cover one of their (old) songs.


----------



## MannyMoonjava

Original, 8 string polyrhythmic pop actually


----------



## Logan_Adams

I'm the vocalist for this, but it's turning into an online project. I really dig this guys writing style I'm working with so hopefully you guys will too.


----------



## Jedediah Smith

Happy 4/20! Cover of the South Park theme song. Enjoy. 
Jedediah Smith - South Park Theme Song by Primus (All 5 Versions) - YouTube


----------



## DrDentz




----------



## Lennytron

Was going to upload some videos playing some of my new project's songs - then this happened.


----------



## ThemBones89

Hey everyone, please check out my demo of Positive Grid Bias for iPhone. 

The nice people over at Positive Grid were actually nice enough to use it as one of their featured videos on their Facebook Page  

If you you watch, thanks and enjoy


----------



## EFooteSCH

back to doing videos again, so I figured i'd record a solo I've been using for practice lately! check it out! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tvz8BW65gxo


----------



## Lennytron

POD X3 Bean leg stretching. 

Decided im going to make more stuff like this as I cant seem to find a band. (that old addage)


----------



## lewstherin006

So I did a cover of Periphery's New Groove. I used my JP7 with blackhawks and my axe fx II!


----------



## James_D_Trunks

I got here on my channel lots of Romanian bands that i covered. Also international bands i covered on guitar and bass, and my solo project "Cenusa Soarelui"

Check it out! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R35f8RGMgl0&list=PL3-3fw2O4wFlGFFmYJtV1cqQ3y3fRbmam

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syOaA_f0vG4&list=PL3-3fw2O4wFlGFFmYJtV1cqQ3y3fRbmam


----------



## wilch

wilch said:


>




Really wasn't happy with my old take on the intro theme. My ET Guitars 7 kept going out of tune, with intonation all over the place depending on the weather.

So I redid it. Nice and slow, heavier I think. Also got to use Superior Drummer 2.0 for the drum sounds, which is soooo much better than the old Studio Instruments drums I was using before.

Can't wait for this week's episode!


----------



## Jedediah Smith

Cover of the Dexter theme music!
Jedediah Smith - Dexter "Morning Routine" and "Blood Theme" - YouTube


----------



## loganmac

If you like Progressive stuff like Monuments and Tesseract

​


----------



## EvA

Jedediah Smith said:


> Cover of the Dexter theme music!
> Jedediah Smith - Dexter "Morning Routine" and "Blood Theme" - YouTube



Haha, I love this


----------



## davemeistro

More Intronaut!


----------



## BobbyBaja

Here's my band, Design of Destiny! I do the vocals for them.

Firstly, a guitar playthrough.


And here's another song!


----------



## Poho

Here is me playing the solo from my band Tactus' song "Ridges"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbex-xfxmYA


----------



## nicomortem

I put together this cover/remix of Tonight, Tonight, Tonight and synced it up with the music video. Its not a very good music video but it's something to put on the song so I can get it on YouTube, instead of making a montage of pictures I went with the music video.

I sped up the track, took some samples from the original version and downloaded the isolated vocal track from the studio version, so Phil Collins sings on this one! I programmed my own drum beats (which I based off of the original drum machine loop used in the song) and put heavy guitars and bass on it, as well as synths. This took a while to do, there was a lot of music to program and/or record, and syncing everything up was not easy! But in the end, I am pretty pleased with it, it's probably my best cover/remix to date. It makes me want to cover a 2nd Genesis song, maybe give Disturbed a run for their money?


----------



## Preciousyetvicious




----------



## TauSigmaNova

didn't know this thread existed. woops, im dumb

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/tausigmanova/surfing-with-the-alien-cover[/SC]


----------



## jonajon91

Anyone care to check out my bass playing? These two songs are complete bitches to play and learn.

Between the Buried and Me - Sun of nothing
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBuD_rtSNR0

Dillinger escape plan - 43% burnt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TATEFUFJq7w


----------



## nicomortem

nicomortem said:


> I put together this cover/remix of Tonight, Tonight, Tonight......




I had to re-upload this due to some copyright issues that got my video blocked in every country besides America, plus the were putting ads on it. So far, my "edits" have worked and it's not getting blocked or hijacked. Sheesh, all I want to do is share my cover song with people on YouTube and give them something to look at while they listen, and I chose to use Phil's vocal track instead of singing it myself, because that how I do covers!


----------



## Trainwreck1446

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwtJMLhdCgQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## kengtin

Testament Electric Crown solo section (full mix)

I recorded all the rhythm and lead guitars with this classy 1979 Gibson Les Paul (not mine) and the Axe Fx II (v14.02); the bass, drums and vocals come from the original track.

Gear details:
- 1979 Gibson Les Paul
- Axe Fx II, v.14.02, Marshall JMP-1 Preamp model
- Cubase 7.5


----------



## AdamRogo

My cover of Wishful Thinking, using my JP6 Koa and Yamaha THR10.

First is with a backtrack, second just the guitars.

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/adamrogo/wishful-thinking[/SC]

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/adamrogo/wishful-thinking-guitar-stem[/SC]


----------



## groverj3




----------



## Lewis_H2A

Good evening gentlemen and gentlewomen  this is my first post here on the forum and I wanted to share with you all a tone testing video I just uploaded. I am using a ESP-LTD BS-7 loaded with a crunch lab on the bridge and a liquifire on the neck, into a Fractal audio Axe-Fx II. Hope you enjoy, let me know what you think about it !!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0fNAwSqGek&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Nick4764

This time some fast, groovy death metal that is Misery Index. Enjoy.


----------



## matslexell

Wow... some really awesome covers here .

Anyways... I did a cover on Pendulums Watercolour recently. Check it out here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td7j-AvR6b8


----------



## SamJacksonGuitar

New one from me 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Pb6A9yiMUs


----------



## loganmac

Some djent for fans of Monuments, Tesseract, with cleans and ambient


----------



## riverdragon

Here's an instrumental track I recorded recently after a long hiatus from playing the guitar : 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD863FnmrJI

I don't know how you would classify this, as it has a mixture of different elements including thrash, groove and a melodic chorus.

Enjoy and play loud ! 

Feedback / comments most welcomed


----------



## Novaturtle

My attempt at the keyboard solo from Alex Argento's track 'synchronal steps'.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Getting down on my Blacktop Baritone Tele! 

EDIT: And a bonus, as my band just got our two new demos onto YouTube:


----------



## Guillaume Pingard

Hi !! 

You can find here some Music Movie extract from my new Triple Album " Pause " 

The particularity of this one is that I play all effete & bugs production in real time for live performing with a new controller plugged on my 8Strings Ib : a Wiimote !  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHS9q3yShmI

http://www.facebook.com/guillaumepingard
guillaumepingard's sets on SoundCloud - Hear the world


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Animals as Leaders - Kascade

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PP_QNADQry8


----------



## Guillaume Pingard

Hi !!  

Here is the second Tracks extract from my triple album " Pause " :

The Band is called DeZharmoniZeD & the song is " Foolmanzy "

So, you can find here my second movie : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2XVsRoO1X0


----------



## Richaad

I recently covered a track from Chrono Trigger (Corridors of Time) in a modern progmetal style; some folks suggested I drop it here. 

Feedback always welcome!


----------



## Nick4764

This is definitely the weirdest song I have covered, the tabs for those interested can be found in the description, enjoy.


----------



## Shirish

Death - Misanthrope cover. Would appreciate feedback!


----------



## Guthrielicious

Short cover of the Noumenon and Phenomenon solo. Freaking amazing sh** Per writes.


----------



## MeriTone Music

Here's my latest instrumental ...


----------



## JamminJAP

@MeriTone Where did you learn to play the cowbell like that!! Simply Amazing!!

Also: If that track is for sale, please shoot me a link, I would like to give some love your way bro! Your tones, style, phrasing, all awesome.!!! Very Original.


----------



## Necropitated

Born Of Osiris - Behold 2nd Solo. My tab is included, enjoy ;-)


----------



## carlmorner

My eightstring arrangement of a(n) (in)famous pop song...


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## BrailleDecibel

Getting my Smashing Pumpkins on.


----------



## ThisIsMarino

Periphery - The gods must be crazy! Can't wait for Juggernaut.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp_gJYyfXW0


----------



## Matt11768

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQSO69ZcO2E&list=UUNbuwhr5FWIhcY3TP_HYBeQ


----------



## andyjanson

Part 3 (Extremophile Elite) of a complete playthrough of The Parallax II: Future Sequence by Between The Buried And Me that I'm doing


----------



## j_m_s

[/MEDIA]


----------



## djmonize13

djmonize13 - YouTube


----------



## loganmac

Progressive Metalcore / Djent


----------



## ShreddyESP

Here's a promo video I made for my latest project:


----------



## samit

Hi! Here's my solo for Andy James Dream Rig contest.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU48RNMdO_I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Al3xL3g3nd

I made a medley of Catch 33 and played over it.

https://soundcloud.com/al3x-l3g3nd/meshuggah-catch-33-medley-cover


----------



## vhmetalx

This was one of my audition tapes when I was joining Flub. 





The other band I Am The Construct


----------



## MrTorture




----------



## Eptaceros




----------



## Hawkevil

Had a go at the Dream Rig contest.


----------



## Sebazz1998




----------



## Matt11768

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6LvU3q5OFE


----------



## Black_tear

Oh god!! It's been ages since i've posted here!!! I dub heretic, and furthermore, with this kind of video?... oh well i hope you find strengh to forgive me and still apreciate it! Cheers! 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## wilch

Any Amiga fans here? 

I redid the music to Lotus Turbo Challenge 2


----------



## Subsistence

MY PROGRESSIVE DEATH METAL BAND called AGELESS OBLIVION. This is a Bass play-through of our song "GLACIAL BLOOD" For fans of Nile, Decapitated, Neurosis, Mastodon, Akercocke.


----------



## source field

mindless improvised shredding competition


----------



## samit

Here's my solo for GuitarEuroMedia.com contest. Hit like to help me! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3m5VzVy0p5Q


----------



## DrDentz




----------



## Syxstringfreak

Here's a link to one of my YouTube vids. Leave a like and subscribe if you like it.

http://youtu.be/qi-YV7D8Op8


----------



## ZeroTolerance94

I think I play correct that one riff 80% of people play wrong. Mwahaha!


----------



## xibanezrg7x

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGHjxxMk_S8

Me and my drummer doing Parkway Drive - Dark Days cover. Some mistakes, but well.


----------



## TheOddGoat




----------



## Jedediah Smith

Super hard tune, but really fun to play!

Jedediah Smith - Pokemon Red/Blue Trainer Battle Theme - YouTube


----------



## aciek_l

Nothing special...  I'm total amateur with quite good gear, but no skill. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7fKY3y_OwU&list=UU3Z3k193vIF3tZbsu2eRm3Q


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Just made this. My first real song with drums and bass and everything. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSqMs5h-_8c


----------



## Subsistence

Progressive Metal: SPASTIC INK- TO COUNTER AND GROOVE IN E MINOR- BASS SOLO


----------



## leapin

New Aliases Mad World cover - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zxfz2FEkyWI


----------



## loganmac

Chill out djent for fans of Cloudkicker


----------



## Guthrielicious

Martin Miller - Fresh Ducks solo cover. Uplifting fusion-esque.


----------



## Dimensionator

Monuments - Horcrux
There's a link to a tab in the video description, if anyone's interested.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEjChK8-xPU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## LukaHM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5s1tiYXL8lI another Per Nilsson goodnes!


----------



## MattThePenguin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mtGKQ1vJ-0

Blacken the Cursed Sun - Lamb of God cover

I got the first note wrong don't write it off I'm SORRRRRRYYYYYYYYY

I'm also not left handed, IDK how that went past me while editing the video lol

EDIT: How do you embed the video on here? It'd be a lot easier for everyone instead of having to open another window


----------



## JejeLaFrite




----------



## SilentSeraph

I did this a while before I got my seven string (before I put new pickups in my guitar as well), and improvised the drums but here, a full cover of Darkthrone's Transilvanian Hunger:


----------



## JejeLaFrite




----------



## Holicx

In honor of Chelsea Grin's latest release!!
http://youtu.be/7fGhAiokLZg


----------



## Guitar Nymph

Quick lick on my Warrior


----------



## porknchili

Soreption - Utopia Solo Cover


----------



## SLAGTRON

Here's a vid of my instrumental guitar duo improvising Black Country Communion's 'Song of Yesterday". Kind of a long vid as the jam progresses through quite of few distinct phases. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asGDNmRl1r4


----------



## kengtin

Hi folks,

I wanted to share this cover I put together in the past few months... Liquid Tension Experiment's Acid Rain.



I recorded the whole thing (minus the improvised solos) from scratch, the bass, drums and keyboards are sequenced, the guitars is me and the Axe FX II straight into the computer (I wanted to play around with the Carvins so I put them all there ). I wanted to make my version a bit more guitar oriented by emulating the keyboard harmonies, I also added a couple licks of my own to keep the sections nicely connected.

The whole point of this exercise was to practice everything in the production chain: from getting decent sounds to recording, mixing and mastering. As usual, constructive comments are welcome; if you enjoyed it, don't forget to Like, Subscribe, Follow, Comment, etc.

In a nutshell, I used Carvin DC800 and DC700 guitars into the Axe FX II (Mesa Rectifier based patch), into Cubase. More tech details in the YouTube video description. 

Cheers \m/


----------



## loganmac

Chill out djent for fans of Cloudkicker


----------



## mic86

Hi,
If you like nasty sound, check it out.


----------



## tmemike

My band Through My Eyes did a Slipknot cover not too long ago. We've actually incorporated it into our live set, and it's gone over very well on tours and whatnot! 



Here's our band facebook 

https://www.facebook.com/TMEisDTF


----------



## Duosphere

My Queen collaboration.
I hope you guys have fun watching it 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w69oNt4hjvw&list=PL1YHPISUxxUZ3owZEPG-K0Rq76GWvYiSH


----------



## Matt11768

Volumes Up all night guitar cover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kji3-iKcJMo


----------



## espmetalhead

Just did this one this morning


----------



## Spooky_tom

My attempt at this Greg Howe classic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2xRuCuZ6j4&list=UU6Cjhe12vuxPAaGCIuHR2Xg


----------



## Spooky_tom

More focus on phrasing than technique. What do you think?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRC-jIyRGpQ&list=UU6Cjhe12vuxPAaGCIuHR2Xg


----------



## Spooky_tom

I am no J.P but this is a fun solo to play

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwyRPKMeT5U&list=UU6Cjhe12vuxPAaGCIuHR2Xg


----------



## Vres




----------



## DrDentz




----------



## Vres




----------



## Subsistence

MY PROGRESSIVE/TECH DEATH METAL BAND called AGELESS OBLIVION. This is a Bass play-through of one of our songs from our second album called "PENTHOS" this song is "THE MIDAS THROAT" For fans of Nile, Decapitated, Neurosis, Mastodon, Akercocke.


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## andkno

How's it going people? 

I'm new to the forum and I would like to share with you my first 7th stringed guitar cover which is from Fallujah!  I would appreciate some feedback! and share it if you like it, thanks!


----------



## Duosphere

My Dream Theater collaboration.
I hope you guys have fun watching it


----------



## Zaitor

Here's a little preview from the upcoming EP of my band, "The Hollow Zone"
If you were wondering, my bass is a Warwick Corvette Standard 5, and the guitar you hear is a Schecter Omen Extreme 7, with Seymour Duncan pickups.



Let me know what you think, and if you like it, subscribe to our channel


----------



## sylently

Hey all. With the hope of getting some feedback from some of you, this is my first video post. I'm a songwriter from the UK and i've been using 7 stringers to write some tracks. I hope you guys will like this one. If I have posted this in the wrong place then please excuse my ignorance and move it.
http://youtu.be/_IvCtgpWU-k


----------



## ben_hurt

Here's a playthrough vid of a song of my band's latest release:

Burned - Guitar Playthrough - YouTube


----------



## tominsanium

covering the full periphery 2 album on drums, just uploaded luck as a constant!

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLm_7JvALD6OJ-_oVdQGy28tMxnYTB0ORl


----------



## Spine Of Thought

Sorry, no playthrough, just a video. This is called "Exodus Of Hope." I put it over Isle of Man bike racing. I thought metal & racing were a good combination. Enjoy.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYcoitRCQtc


----------



## Jlang

Hey guys, the new polyphia just dropped, and it inspired(no pun intended) me to learn some stuff by them. Playing on a prs custom 24!


----------



## GSingleton

Drum cover of Paul Ozz's Fear the Angels. 

I am available for session work, this is completely unmastered and I can play any style of music...literally haha.

Cheers guys.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWiswL7AcA8


----------



## Radau

Did a cover of Tool's Forty Six & 2 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnWLGgTQ78M

Musicman Bongo 6 HH
Darkglass B7K


----------



## raginghormones

Hey!

Been experimenting with the "whammy" effect on my new Pod HD500X.

Here's an ode to Gilmour...


----------



## GuitarRafa78

Check it out let me know what you think about the sound and mix... 



Also Follow me on FB for backingtracks, presets etc...

https://www.facebook.com/RafaelSequera78


----------



## davemeistro

More Revocation


----------



## venndi

Here is my new In Flames cover, The Jester Race  

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/venndi88/in-flames-the-jester-race-new-mix[/SC]

What you think? Sounds good, or have you some suggestion?


----------



## Alice AKW




----------



## Subsistence

Decided to take a short break from Death metal and play some Red Hot Chilli Peppers on Bass!!


----------



## OWHall

playthrough for my new song! for fans of plini/chon etc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asAt59Y7igg


----------



## samuraifingers

This is a splitscreen/playthrough video I did of a 12tone metal composition I did using a similar system/inspired by Ron Jarzombek/Blotted Science.

Hope you guys like it. =)


----------



## Radau

Protest the Hero - Blindfolds Aside - YouTube
Musicman Bongo 6 HH
Darkglass B7K


----------



## mike0

uploaded a cover of without prejudice by protest the hero not too long ago, thought i'd share it here. i originally wanted to cover this album in its entirety in one playthrough, but after the workout this song gave my hand, i'll probably continue working on doing parallax 1 and 2 instead, if i could even pull that off


----------



## SilentSeraph

Just debuted my Schecter Omen Extreme 7 and the Seymour Duncan Black Winter bridge pickup I recently installed with a full cover of the band Winterfylleth's song, 'The Swart Raven'. Enjoy!


----------



## Cyntex




----------



## Ilenia

If you wanna see something mine...
This is my most viewed video so far: 
Caliban - We are the many

My last two videos are this something classic (Dark Tranquillity) and something "new" (Asking Alexandria). Here:
 and


----------



## alvaro

Just finished this guitar cover today:



Further info can be found here. Hope you enjoy it,

alvaro.


----------



## Necropitated

First high quality playthrough. Enjoy ;-)


----------



## TristanTTN

Haven't posted on here in a while...

Here's some simple Final Fantasy and Pokémon stuff I did recently:


----------



## Volteau

Completely forgot I had a vid on youtube. It's seven years old.... and man, does that make ME feel old:



It's pretty obvious I didn't know how to finish the damned solo, so bear with me.


----------



## TristanTTN

CHON!


----------



## pat2

I know there are some big screwups but I didn't have the time to make a second take so try hard to look past them (they're cringe-worthy)


----------



## Alice AKW




----------



## Malkav

Short playthrough of an instrumental section of one of my band's tracks and a bit of a mixtest for the E.P we're working on.


----------



## Spooky_tom

Been listening to a lot of Dream Theater lately and thought I would give this John Petrucci classic a go. Hope you enjoy.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3L95tGiCKg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## aclstrat

Hey guys, 

Wanted to drop a note on the forums for you all to check out my new release. This is my solo project, the majority of which was done on an Ibanez RGA7 with SD Blackout pickups in it. In addition to the music, I did a GoPro play-through of the entire record. Please check it out! Would love to hear some feedback/comments/criticism, whatever! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## ValkenFF

Hi everyone,

Just posted my first Animals As Leaders cover. Please, enjoy - The Woven Web.
The Woven Web - Animals As Leaders full cover - YouTube


----------



## sytraxiplague

Very old with a few mistakes, but it's cool to look back on and see the progress:


----------



## progrocker

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZbpg3BKuGw

http://www.treesonmars.bandcamp.com

http://www.facebook.com/treesonmars


----------



## Necropitated




----------



## Vres




----------



## MeriTone Music

Here is the video for my new track Spinna 


Thanks for listening


----------



## davemeistro




----------



## v1gnesh

Hola!

https://www.youtube.com/user/v1gnesh

There's some Opeth, Lamb of God, Slayer, Chimaira, Megadeth, and Pantera in here. All recorded over the years.

Ibanez GRG170DX -> Zoom G2.1u -> PC


----------



## Alice AKW




----------



## lewstherin006

Did a cover of Intervals Siren sound. Very fun song to play!


----------



## G-Varbanov

Meh


----------



## Alice AKW




----------



## Matt11768

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDgwkk-gHj8


----------



## Luna Lee

CHON cover on 8 string
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VafCtymkME


----------



## hysealia1

A cover of a (relatively) local band in Australia called In Hearts Wake. Not doing them justice, trust me. Video is a bit out of sync at parts too


----------



## zhangshred

Gave Dream Theater's The Best of Times a shot!


----------



## Malkav

Short video of me playing a kazoo/guitar solo with my band at a recent gig we did


----------



## Necropitated

High quality cover of Necrophagists "Ignominious & Pale". Enjoy ;-)


----------



## Guthrielicious

A play-through of my band's new single "Duckzilla". It's a bit different to what I play myself, but I enjoy it quite much! (There are a few flaws)


----------



## Negav

Man, you guys are all FVCKING talented!


----------



## rjnix_0329

My band just released our first guitar playthrough video, for our single "Twin Peaks". Give it a watch!


----------



## Eptaceros




----------



## HANIAK

Cover/version. Hope you guys enjoy it!


----------



## JureGolobic

Hi guys here a video of me playing some Andy Timmons and SRV. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bxSYodiKzk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVVCgI1pFeI

And some live original with my band Anavrin: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Sv9manDmi8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEHP2aWQA8g

hope u like it.


----------



## Will XS01

Here's some riffs yall, enjoy.


----------



## Rupsu

Hello & greetings from Finland!

I have recently finished recording my debut album, Interpretations I. The album contains Ludovico Einaudi's famous compositions arranged for guitar-section and for strings (so it's essentially a cover album of sorts). The album will be released 1.12.2014, but meanwhile here is the opening track 'Primavera'!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHNNMKa4bIg


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

Just set my ESP up in C Standard.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXH3w6GRKTI

Have a few other vids uploaded too, all short videos. Mainly just riffs I'm working on, no covers yet but I'll probably do some Megadeth stuff soon.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Glad I finally get to post here. This is my first recording/video, though I definitely plan on doing more and working on the quality and tone and all that jazz. Anyway, here's a cover of Rocket Skates:


----------



## MrTorture




----------



## HumanFuseBen

Some Joe Satriani action! Using one of Andy Wood's custom Suhr's here, with my Kemper Profiler. Enjoy! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQTiHEGAt-0


----------



## Jlang

Playin a couple solos from polyphias inspire EP on a PRS custom 24 , check it!


----------



## Jax_X

Here's my cover and mixtest of Broken Cross by Architects.


----------



## Lord Voldemort

I post shred guitar videos sometimes, sometimes random production bits.


----------



## Subsistence

My Ambient Drone track inspired by the game Silent Hill

Classical Bass Solo.


----------



## victim5150

Can someone please explain to me how to post a YouTube video with the preview showing? Something has changed cause it's not working and I've tried every combination of things I can try. Thought it was [youtube]********[youtube] anyway here is some video of my Ozzy tribute OZZ performing Rock n Roll Rebel. 
Rock 'n' Roll Rebel by Ozz (Ozzy Osbourne Tribute Band) - YouTube


----------



## BlackMastodon

[ youtubevid ]*URL with only the stuff after the = sign*[ /youtubevid ]
(with no spaces at the brackets of course)


----------



## Malkav

victim5150 said:


> Can someone please explain to me how to post a YouTube video with the preview showing? Something has changed cause it's not working and I've tried every combination of things I can try. Thought it was [youtube]********[youtube] anyway here is some video of my Ozzy tribute OZZ performing Rock n Roll Rebel.
> Rock 'n' Roll Rebel by Ozz (Ozzy Osbourne Tribute Band) - YouTube



When you post the link just delete the s off of the end of https


----------



## victim5150

There is no "s" on my http so I can't remove it and I tried it by just copying the YouTube link and it doesn't work. I tried [ youtubevid] without the spaces and everything after the = then [ /youtubevid ] and I get just the black box above.


----------



## victim5150

Anybody want to try it with this link and see how you do?
Rock &#39;n&#39; Roll Rebel by Ozz (Ozzy Osbourne Tribute Band) - YouTube


----------



## BlackMastodon

victim5150 said:


> Anybody want to try it with this link and see how you do?
> Rock 'n' Roll Rebel by Ozz (Ozzy Osbourne Tribute Band) - YouTube



For some reason you got 2 equals. It's usually the one that is followed by a jumble of letters and numbers that you wanna look at.


----------



## victim5150

BlackMastodon said:


> For some reason you got 2 equals. It's usually the one that is followed by a jumble of letters and numbers that you wanna look at.



Damn it! Will you PM me what you did? I'm still having no luck. I noticed on a couple of our vids there's no = at all just a / then the letters.


----------



## victim5150

Got it! Thanks for your help! Here's some Journey to the Centre of Eternity for any Jake E. Lee era Ozzy fans!


----------



## ghostred7

From our recent show. Pardon the tuning issue that was heard too late lol. Harder to tell outside of the brief "clean" part. I'm on screen-right (with the wankfest lol).


----------



## TristanTTN

Covered the solo from Another Day.


----------



## Malkav

My band made a video update for the E.P we're working on, cause that's the done thing apparently, so here it is: 



Give it a listen if you've got a moment


----------



## Fat-Elf

First guitar cover in years! Messed around LoG' Laid To Rest a bit. I definitely need a better camera if I start making more of these.


----------



## Shadycicada

I just finished a cover of the Lindsey Stirling song "Shatter Me" 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cNw2L8Ngog


----------



## jay_katana

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ9_JxgCcB0

It's a music video of me performing the lead for the upcoming song release.
Enjoy)))


----------



## Vpod111z

did a cover of turn around by ron thal/bumblefoot! have a look!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0IK85GnVQFk&list=UU7k2VOJPWsoZ1e0QCsoaefA


----------



## wilsontarpey

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcqiGKA2NR4 

Goat....er- The kraken


----------



## Trashgreen

WOLFRAM - Sonar Ballerina


----------



## TheGrubMan

Groove 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__HYCFmTyVo&list=UUgi9w9XOUHlZyBZlnMPivlg


----------



## Eptaceros

Well, youtube has blocked my video worldwide, so in the meantime, here's the actual file of my cover of Baring Teeth's Dripping Sun.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/745dmyutw6mdfmj/Baring Teeth - Dripping Sun.wmv


----------



## jkiernanguitar

Just premiered my newest video for "Astraeus" using my Ernie Ball Music Man JP12-7!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRZZDqANjTI


----------



## Ibzzus

A pretty shitty cover of Gojira's Toxic Garbage Island we did about 2 years ago


----------



## Alice AKW

Have some Periphery ^^


----------



## TheBearPenguin

Hey guys my new band Churchhouse Creepers just released our first song. Influenced by Led Zeppelin, Electric wizard, Andrew W.K. and Royal Blood. Check it out https://soundcloud.com/chc-4/churchhouse-creepers-no-monday#t=0:00

Also find us on facebook if you like, we'll be postin more songs the next few days

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Churchhouse-Creepers/306525316201119?fref=nf


----------



## kylea1

Made a play through of my progressive metal song Aphelion! Hope you enjoy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ofQcb8bjkA&list=UUJfFG-C7SmRuSakuMnf91tA


----------



## alvaro

Enjoy!! for info and technical details check my website


----------



## MrTorture




----------



## schwiz

I made a quick cover of Right Back At It Again by A Day To Remember for the Ernie Ball contest. Check er out.

A Day To Remember - Right Back At It Again (Cover By Jes Schwartz) #EBADTR - YouTube


----------



## Olethros

Mithras - To Fall From The Heavens COVER 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn5xBTs-iG4&list=UUgkQb2TGASRQNWEAftFVI9w


----------



## bigswifty

*FOR FANS OF VIDEO GAME MUSIC, GOOD COVERS AND GENERAL BADASSERY*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPhMLiDtHe8&list=UUTqCYK4ERxsmY3rZDIzKh2g

Recorded, mixed and mastered this for a bro (he is playing the instruments, I just recorded him doing so).

EDIT: Also, this was the first vid I did with him. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUNCAusdUkU&index=2&list=UUTqCYK4ERxsmY3rZDIzKh2g

More to come!


----------



## Alice AKW

Last cover of the year, enjoy ^^


----------



## andrewmacgregor

I've been having a lot of fun doing this. I'll take a famous song, and recompose it into something that is recognizable but pretty different from the original.
Please subscribe, I'm putting up new Recomposed videos every few weeks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPhMLiDtHe8


----------



## andrewmacgregor

Haha, hey Dev. I just posted Goldeneye, and then randomly clicked your link (not realizing it was you), and was like "why did this go to one of my own videos?"


----------



## AryaBara

Not a cover, but yeah..


----------



## Cbutler




----------



## Jlang

Vale of pnaaaaath


----------



## GuitarRafa78

Perpetual Burn Cover!


----------



## thejone

http://youtu.be/pQ3jv4dPDZA


----------



## Error10110

http://youtu.be/I55auAmF548


----------



## Alice AKW

Eden by Tesseract <3


----------



## adriangrizzly

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h7xm9W5G4g


----------



## SamJacksonGuitar

Did a bunch of solo covers over Christmas, you can find the full playlist (12 in total..12 days of Christmas and all that..) on my channel but here is a couple of them 

Winter Madness:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeRCMzXnvOY&index=1&list=PLhnb8BPwzXLQLgPoFazhT9hBsYrGvBXn6

Pull Me under:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bs2I8KDkUE4&list=PLhnb8BPwzXLQLgPoFazhT9hBsYrGvBXn6&index=8

Stairway to Heaven:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wIyqE4VjvWc

p.s If anyone has any tips on how to successfully embed videos without getting a big white box that would be great


----------



## JoeyW

Hopefully people can see these, I haven't uploaded them to Youtube because I haven't gotten around to capturing stuff like this in the quality I'd like for something to be posted to youtube

Little Wing impression:
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=342111422634980&set=vb.100005083749694&type=2&theater

Bruno Mars fun:
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=338834836295972&set=vb.100005083749694&type=2&theater

Synaptic Plasticity:
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=338555632990559&set=vb.100005083749694&type=2&theater


----------



## SamRussell

I started recording Bach's cello suites, prelude from the first suite is here: Sam Russell | Prelude from Suite 1 video

Working out how to use my iPhone as a semi decent camera is going to take some work...


----------



## Eptaceros

reuploaded my last video:


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples

Took a jab at this one. Was tougher to play than I thought it would be, but still a lot of fun.


----------



## philkilla

Haven't put one of these up in a while..


----------



## drewfitz11

Come check out me and my boots 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZ892EE4eIE


----------



## Valeri

Hi everyone from Ukrainian band "Blame"(ua)!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meX0lxyCDo4
I play on Dean RC7x mod (maple top on neck/multiradius) Floyd rose custom
This is our first video from debut EP "dark eyes" (2015)
I will glad to see what you think!! Piece!


----------



## juwanfidle09

New playthrough! *Melodic metal and neoclassical content*


----------



## Terminus1993

A metal version of "chandelier" by Sia


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Animals as Leaders, Physical Education

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4agrK0oAdQ


----------



## ThisIsMarino

Juggernaut is awesome
Alpha playthrough

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pi6iNDjY0Y&list=UUS9wl0LX2mEDkNi7MvSPPVQ


----------



## Lenwe5o

Here is a few covers that i made.
Thank you for watching!!!!!

Damage Control/John Petrucci
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2DSElpmYj7Y


Glasgow Kiss/John Petrucci
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVZQhlbO5zI

The Echo Song/Paul Gilbert
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg2VANduaFA


----------



## zao_89

My band just released a lyric video for our new single, this and the rest of the album is mixed/mastered by Acle from Tesseract. 

Give it a listen here.


----------



## bgao13

Cover of Hybrid Earth by Erra off Augment. Has been transposed up from drop A# to drop B.

Leave a comment and let me know what you think.


----------



## Shammas

I recently covered a couple Periphery songs off of Juggernaut!


----------



## Igi

Hi guys how are ya? first post here i hope you like it. 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gepgqyNzwRs


----------



## Shammas

Igi said:


> Hi guys how are ya? first post here i hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=gepgqyNzwRs



Woah! Way to nail it!


----------



## Terminus1993




----------



## Daniel Vasconcelos

Hey guys, this is the first single released by my band from our upcoming album. Hope you like it!
http://youtu.be/A9QZy0AsvRU


----------



## Metal_Monk

Here's my latest instrumental cover of LoG's Omerta. Watch it and let me know what you think, thanks!


----------



## Thall My Circuits

Bought a Dean Avalanche 7 for cheap and wanted to test it out. Sorry for the crappy quality and poor Pinky technique, I'm a giant and rely on my ring finger for most stretches. I'm trying to retrain my hand


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## dimitrio

My first vid here, hope thats a correct thread


----------



## TempuraNugget

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hzles7HbME

One of my fav FF tunes.

Also have an original demo there as well.


----------



## Alice AKW

In the spirit of Valentine's Day...


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Loving this tune at the moment. Was trying out the Two Notes Plugin.


----------



## MrTorture




----------



## theprimer

Got a youtube channel up after 3 odd years, tried my hand at After Effects, still a long way to go.
The Primer - Dead Poets Society


----------



## Necropitated

Some Defeated Sanity from me ;-)


----------



## Crispyfresh95

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXgek5xlmfc


----------



## Shammas

Periphery - Stranger Things


----------



## drewfitz11

Merry belated Riffmas!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFY4EN6G-5o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Necropitated




----------



## Sumsar

Necropitated said:


>




Funny you should post that - I just remembered that I actually did a cover of this like 4 years ago  .. Also I have to say to my past self: practice those vibratos


----------



## BlackMastodon

Here's Blood and Thunder on my Parker.


----------



## Tizzer

Slightly old Kvelertak cover. The video just shows guitar, but I played the bass and programmed the drums as well.


----------



## Shammas

Just finished this one up, Vicarious by Tool-


----------



## Shammas

And another! From today-


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Did a test of Two Notes WOS III plugin on my Dellinger 7. 

http://youtu.be/m5XcFRrVTew


----------



## Shammas

Metallica - All Nightmare Long


----------



## Dr Perkinstien

as phantoms we answer AT WAR WITH REALITY!

http://youtu.be/HL6jLSN1er0


----------



## KBSmusic

some tool to test UX2 and my new bass.




Mods: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/291500-little-jam.html#post4326415 can be deleted. Thanks


----------



## aciek_l

I finally was able to record new cover. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwKiBndf5lc


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## Shammas

The solo from Another Year by AAL-


----------



## Shammas

Uptown Funk - 8 String Version


----------



## Meddl

hi guys! 
i did an entry for the jamtrack central guitar solo contest, check it out and press the like button if you enjoyed it  have a great day everyone! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbvcEqdspI4


----------



## JoeyW

Here's my cover of Modern Meat by AAL on bass- It won't embed for some reason? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyLKh5BYhdQ


----------



## Shammas

JoeyW said:


> Here's my cover of Modern Meat by AAL on bass- It won't embed for some reason? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyLKh5BYhdQ


Remove the "s" from "https". Usually works.


----------



## KBSmusic

Latest video of mine... Bleak by Opeth - bass cover


----------



## Shammas

My entry in the Jam Track Central solo contest (voting link in description)-


----------



## dimitrio

The first song from my upcoming album


----------



## XAERONOHN

Here`s my latest offering, guest solo by my good friend Gord Olson (Demisery & Ye Goat-Heard Gods).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NB6QzTplnM


----------



## MrTorture

Evergrey solo cover:


----------



## Pezshreds

Did a cover of Perlucidus by i built the sky today.

Have a suss!


----------



## mlancaster1

Check it out and let me know what you think! All guitars were done with a prs into a 6505+.

https://youtu.be/q9_G2PNME3E


----------



## rezafelayati

hi, I am currently joining the "Flying With Ibanez Guitar Solo Competition 2015" and this is my entry  hope you enjoy it everyone  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f49WwkXizN4


----------



## CreptorStatus

Hey all,

Here is a guitar playthrough I did for one of my bands songs "Born From Science." It's off an EP we released a few weeks ago which is of course - available on bandcamp. 

Hope you dig the riffs 



If you like the song please check us out on facebook and bandcamp. Thanks!

[URL]https://www.facebook.com/TheDevilsOfLoudun
https://thedevilsofloudun.bandcamp.com


----------



## Shammas




----------



## Haun




----------



## venndi

In Flames - Take This Life
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/venndi88/in-flames-take-this-life[/SC]


----------



## Radau

I did a playthrough of one of our tracks, FFO: Dead Letter Circus, Karnivool, The Butterfly Effect
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6d0WFA30ko
https://www.facebook.com/wearemetanoiaband


----------



## lewstherin006

Did a cover of Periphery's Four Lights! It is one of my favorite songs off juggernaut!


----------



## Nick4764

Its been a long time since I've done a guitar cover, what better band to do than Wormed?


----------



## Robert_Rayvid

Im playing my own instrumental songs


----------



## JmCastor

First time doing the youtube thing but hopefully you guys like it!


----------



## wizbit81

My Jamtrack entry over the fusion backing. It's not exactly blazing shred but I was going for melodic and creative. I also missed the deadline because I wanted to do something I was happy with  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VsKPePrC-I


----------



## Eptaceros

latest songs covered


----------



## Shammas

Psychosphere-


----------



## Kurkkuviipale

Guitar playthroug of my bands latest song!


----------



## Cbutler

New song from Sirens!
It is titled "Swarm Dynamics" and is very ambient.
OH YEAH AND PROG
PLENTY OF PROG


----------



## Shammas

New Groove-


----------



## elvis666

Has anyone else here checked out this uber cool mutha f*cker? Jake Cloudchair! COOL! I love it...he's my new hero! haha! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_5Ov6tiLHg&feature=youtu.be&t=3s


----------



## bluestroke

Hello! I filmed myself playing "Scent Of The Obscene" by Sikth

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0oVnc22AIzM


----------



## telmosantiago

Here's my entry for #100guitarsfromHEL



If you don't know yet, Alexi Laiho is looking for 100 guitarplayers to play with him in Helsinki, Finland. You only need to learn the riff and post your video!

Check out the full rules here


----------



## MrTorture

Steel Panther - Asian Hooker solo.


----------



## Dayviewer

Little album tease


----------



## ArnoldHablewitz

HAPAS DEMO!!!!!!!!

Demo of my new Hapas Kayzer 8FF. Super stoked to own this badass guit-fiddle!!!

https://www.youtube.com/Fk_fPlVBrFs


----------



## Alice AKW

MK Ultra by Periphery


----------



## Duosphere

Have fun with my video!


----------



## juwanfidle09

Backstreet Boys cover / instrumental rendition


----------



## Matt11768

My friend and I did a dual cover of Serenity by Volumes

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Yrdt1yXIqU


----------



## OmegaSlayer

First attempt at home recording with cubase 5, a GT-5 and a Schecter Demon 7, my pc doesn't even have an audio card and I have purchased an external USB card that records in mono for less than &#8364; 10,00  because I'm poor as a hobo
Very very rough, done in around 45 minutes, still I have to learn how to cut noises in the midst of a song, not to mention adding effects and whatsoever.

Arcturus - Kinetic


----------



## drumbart - Bartek Beben

Test of my new preset 

This is a mother....ing invitation
The only one you could ever need!


----------



## neurosis

juwanfidle09 said:


> Backstreet Boys cover / instrumental rendition




That´s a really cool pick for a cover. I hate this band with a passion but somehow they made an AOR record, go figure... and it just creeped in unit I realized, damn this is Backstreet Boys? It had a Harem Scarem vibe (some people will hang me for this) or so I thought at the time. or maybe I just missed Lesperance too much. 

Anyway. Cool!


----------



## DARK8

Jammin' to a backing track. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6rP6T9qvVU


----------



## rokket2005

Now for something completely different!


----------



## DrDentz




----------



## wilch

Just jamming with the Pitch Perfect girls


----------



## Anto

Hi guys! Keith Merrow Pillars of creation cover here!


----------



## Mwoit

Covering Dysrhythmia - Room Of Vertigo.

I learnt the song from Kevin himself, and the song is tough to play.

Tuning is E, G, D#, G, G#, D# and I'm using an Ibanez RG770.

Enjoy!


----------



## Pascal-Darrell

Hi guys ! 

I´m from the band Incolors. We´re a young music project from the borderline of Germany, Belgium and the Netherlands. 

We just released our first music video. Please check it out and tell me what you think !  I hope you like it 


Here`s the link to the video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRIqAcD7bhA&feature=share


And our website:

Incolors
www.facebook.com/incolorsofficial



The full album "The Unchained" will follow on June 1st.


Cheers,
Pascal, Incolors


----------



## Vres




----------



## Ruben_




----------



## MrTorture

Solo from A Lifetime Of War by Sabaton:


----------



## Malkav

My band just put up a new playthrough vid of one of our tracks:


----------



## ProphetOfHatred

Someone learn how to play Earthquake by Deerhunter and post it so I can learn how to play it too lol.


----------



## TommyGunUK

If we aren't limited to YouTube, how are we on originals?

I wrote this about 2 and a half weeks ago, wondering what people might think of it;

https://soundcloud.com/tommyleigh-1/sunset


----------



## SeanSan

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK-rDijez0g

I covered a Blues Pills song! It's nothing flashy but it's the cover I'm most proud of I think. High Class Woman!


----------



## MrTorture

A little riff:


----------



## Vres

[asshole]Best cover of this song you'll ever hear.[/asshole]


----------



## leechmasterargentina

I didn't perform this. Last week a guitar player from my town came to record Beethoven's Moonlight 3rd Movement in my home studio. It's amazing what he did, and we recorded it with 3 cameras. Enjoy!


----------



## GuitarRafa78

Hi guys!, i did a quick cover on latest Joe Satriani song!, hope you like it, i included backing track for you to jam...



Dont forget to subscribe if you like!


----------



## redwng1

We are currently a 3-piece with a mercenary lead guitarist popping in on a few tracks for extra shreddiness. We actually found each other on Reddit, and have never met in person. We managed to send music back and forth between us until we put together an entire album. We got it professionally mixed and mastered and kicked out an album in about a year!
This is our single that we are kicking off today, so we would love to have you listen and hear your thoughts!



If you dig it, like us on FB - https://www.facebook.com/Elusoryband


----------



## Chrono




----------



## melkorpprp

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3OAdmVTmBQ


----------



## Malkav

Sorry, wrong thread. Please delete


----------



## freepower

Hey there! There's a whole playlist of riff covers in my signature, but the most recent is this cool wide interval riff from VOLA -


----------



## MrTorture




----------



## bgao13

Hey all, this is the first cover I have done with my 7 string Agile Interceptor 727 Pro. Any feedback on the mix or tone would be appreciated! 
I have scooped the mids of the original track so the guitar tone you hear is all mine.


----------



## Mwoit

First cover with my .stranbderg*.


----------



## Joe Harvatt

'Vegetarians'

Intensive Square from Anything That Moves.


----------



## babbz

*My cover of Jakub Zytecki's solo from the Anup Sastry's track Lion.
Transcribed by ear. the sweep picking part was improv.*


----------



## andremacedo

When NEBULOUS were around.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_wHA8otTqM


----------



## 07adams88

One of my original projects. Nothing to crazy on the rhythm here just wanted to work on my lead stuff.


----------



## Kwert

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j74waU7K010

Something a little different, for those who enjoy classical music. This is a performance I did last November in Montreal.


----------



## Achyron

My cover of Mikasa by Veil of Maya:



Also: It's for a contest so if you like it, please like and share!


----------



## Dreadlocker

"Anger" Playthrough off of my one-man prog metal project:


----------



## wilch

When you can't sleep...Make music. My 2015 take on the Doom E1M1 map song. Get ready for some First Person Metal Guitar!


----------



## SPettyGuitar

Periphery - Icarus Lives! Guitar Cover

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdznbJMDzmM


----------



## MrTorture

Sabaton - The Carolean's Prayer solo:
​


----------



## loganmac

​


----------



## Crispyfresh95

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXJHGdeudH4

Guitar playthrough video. Check it out


----------



## Metal Guitarist

Peavey 6505+ with a Dead Horse Deluxe and bass drop for lolz 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj0hPL5N7XY


----------



## Deception




----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## Khoi

A bit late, but here's my submission to the Veil of Maya cover contest. I may be a bit biased, but I think it's one of the better ones.. and stay for the solo!

and of course, always featuring my incredible Black Water Guitars DII 6-string


----------



## Ramburger

Nice cover Khoi! Enjoyed that solo at the end.
Check out my entry


----------



## AryaBara

an instrumental cover


----------



## Deception




----------



## DARK8




----------



## Necropitated

300bpm Obscura Solo Cover


----------



## Dan Vasc

(I'm the singer) 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZnLUE6-dFQ


----------



## G40RCE-VST

Great vids on this thread. Here is a video I did using this amazing Colossus preamp from kartakou amplification. https://youtu.be/BJmjgh2uUUg


----------



## JoeyW




----------



## Nick4764

Decided to cover a song from this criminally underrated band, enjoy


----------



## MrTorture

​


----------



## Shammas

If you guys are on Facebook, check out this group called "All Things Periphery"! They're doing a guitar solo contest right now and this is my entry.


----------



## Mwoit




----------



## HumanFuseBen

Hey chums! Here's a cover i just did of Self Bias Resistor by Fear Factory using an Aristides 070, Duncan Pegasus, and Kemper Profiler. Incredible tone!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa_BSYcjjBo&list=PLetEpa_0rdYCKl0hlbxgqOysV2nDKIimR&index=1


----------



## Duosphere

Have fun with us!


----------



## Shammas

New playthrough for an original!


----------



## AdenM

My cover of my favorite track off Darkest Hour's newest album!


----------



## Megaikke

Here's the new demo from Ship of Theseus. The track is from our upcoming EP due to be released before the end of the year. Check it!


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Not me, but my boyfriend. He did a great job in my totally unbiased opinion.


----------



## Deception




----------



## DCIF_Jamie

My band Dont Cry Its Friday, 
song title is "The Maple Has Landed" live video at west end trading company from our forthcoming full length album, " broken hearts and brotherhood"

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cLIxsmzyBo0


----------



## MrTorture

​


----------



## Shammas




----------



## Ninja Dave

Agile Intrepid Pro 728 (7-string)
Baritone scale - 28 5/8" (28.625")
LaBella "Crazy Eights" strings (.009-.074)
Tuned to Drop-F (F C F Bb Eb G C)
Seymour Duncan Blackouts (active)
Line 6 POD X3 Live multi effects processor

Help me out, guys! Like/sub and all that jazz. Pretty new to YouTube, audio mixing, filming, etc... Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Megaikke

Heres our bassist Richard playing through the track "Don' from our upcoming EP


----------



## Alimination

My favorite Petrucci moment. Enjoy!


----------



## Forrest_H

Not entirely happy with how the mix translated over to regular speakers, the review is too long, the video frames themselves are a bit noisy, and I sound super wishy-washy since I brilliantly recorded the review at 4:30 A.M. and put the mic too far away... BUT GUITAR REVIEW YEHHHHHH


----------



## Meh

Recorded this in one take today.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-ldHAALN7o


----------



## Preciousyetvicious

Just a little jazz lick. Because jazz.


----------



## Shammas

Another new playthrough!-


----------



## MaxSwagger

For fans of cool shiz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyV9EHUYI-g


----------



## Shammas

My friend and I covered the Pokemon theme-


----------



## AryaBara

Did a lil playthrough yesterday, thrash metal / heavy metal kinda thing 
Canon 700D is not bad at all!
Edited through Sony Vegas 
Enjoy


----------



## alvaro




----------



## G40RCE-VST

Hey guys here is my new track "on the ruins of yesterday" featuring the most affordable #loadbox currently on the market. 

https://youtu.be/8byWNrAsR1whttp://


----------



## MrTorture

​


----------



## Shammas




----------



## MrTorture

Ghost - He Is solo cover:
​


----------



## loganmac

Some chill out djent/prog FFO Chon/Cloudkicker

​


----------



## Soulthief

Here is a videoclip thingy from my band Oriax!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjv9d2a6pN8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DC23

Here's my attempt at covering Unearth's Burial Lines! I think it turned out alright...well the video, anyways (maybe not the playing haha!)


----------



## Shammas

Meshuggah - Demiurge


----------



## gujukal

Metalcore/Djent
RGA121 and EBMM JP7 content in this vid!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-iklof1U_Y


----------



## Blytheryn




----------



## Shammas

A fun original of mine-


----------



## MrTorture

​


----------



## wilch

Collaborated with my sis-in-law on a recently popular song. I made quite a few changes to it to make it more "METAL".

I secretly had a camera on her too, and blatantly lied to her when she asked, "can that see me?" My bad.


----------



## Forrest_H

Had my computer fail on me while making this, and now that it's finally done I keep picking it apart  Oh well.


----------



## alvaro

Enjoy!! for info and technical details check my website


----------



## Koppas

Here's my cover of the guitar solo in Counterbalance by Threat Signal:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sj5qtoiC9AQ


----------



## Ninja Dave




----------



## Necropitated

Here's the short mid solo of the song "Dust to Dust..." by Chelsea Grin. Was a bitch to get tight haha.


----------



## mistermacko

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8q8-KWNvL88&feature=youtu.be

Hey guys...I think this is my first post on SS and definitely my first cover video ever. Learned this song over the weekend and I'm looking for feedback. There are plenty of sloppy mistakes in the playing and I don't have my MIDI controller to switch presets, but how can I make these cover videos better in the future?

Thanks for lookin!

Gear:
Shecter Jeff Loomis 7
Akai EIE Interface
Reaper DAW v. 4.4
GuitarRig 5 (custom user preset)
MacBookPro & iMovie


----------



## RubenBernges

Some clean tapping I came up with in the rehearsal space


----------



## Zeriton

My 8bit cover


----------



## Meh

Covered Luz y Cielo by Mestis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9k8Fe5dYKc0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Shammas

Another new playthrough!


----------



## MrTorture

Another Europe solo:
​


----------



## Shammas

I covered the new Intervals song!


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Rockin' some Smashing Pumpkins on the acoustic:


----------



## Giakkkk

New Intervals song "Fable", new challenge for figure it out by ears! 

Enjoy!





(I could make a tab of it but I don't know if I violate copyright or something)


----------



## adriangrizzly

My entry for the 24h songwriting competition!


----------



## Cobra

Here's some of my stuff


----------



## Josh Nanocchio

Here's my song called *Celestial*

Got lots of orchestration going on. hope yall love it!


----------



## wilch

Woke up with this song stuck in my head. Had to get it out, so thought I'd redo it a bit metal and play it out. lol.


----------



## Shammas

My newest playthrough!


----------



## MrTorture

Ghost - Cirice solo
​


----------



## StrmRidr

Here's my cover of Walk With Me In Hell by Lamb of God. Got more on my channel, feel free to look around.


----------



## Aescyr

Just a quick background story. I got hit by a car in August while riding my motorcycle, had two brain hemorrhages in my thalamus, and tore my left rhomboid muscle in half. Once I could talk again (about four weeks), I started working on guitar again. I'm still pretty bad since I have a weird input delay into my left hand and have a lot of trouble with brain fade and focus.

Probably not the kind of music for the majority of the SSO user base, but these are my first recordings since the accident. 

Apologies for the messy playing, but yeah, any advice on my playing or tone would be really appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## JejeLaFrite

Hi there,

Here is an original solo for my progressive metal band, Allure Of Stellar.



Hope you like it


----------



## rickrockpark

Belief by Altonus - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yo32B3aYXPQ
Here is the bandcamp link for the full EP.
Altonus - https://altonus.bandcamp.com/album/a-way-out-i-ep


----------



## Shammas

I just released a new single with a playthrough video!


----------



## Uplintus




----------



## Necropitated

Here's the solo section of Symphony X's "Sea Of Lies"


----------



## Apalepeks

Hello! I'm Alex and im 15 years old. I would be more than thankful if you checked out my song ''Northern Lights'' in the video. Thank you! Happy holidays! 
https://youtu.be/gz5SZEBz1-g


----------



## ThrashnBash

My band's debut single!


----------



## alvaro

Enjoy!! for info and technical details check my website


----------



## Necropitated

My 20% faster cover of Necrophagist's "Stabwound".


----------



## wilch

my version of Happy Christmas by John Lenon


----------



## Uplintus




----------



## Shammas

Another one-

And another one-


----------



## Goatfork

I've spent the last week or so on this:



It's my entry to Rob Scallon's Super Metal Audition contest, you can watch the original contest video here:



Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## wilch

It's New Years Eve already here in Sydney, have a safe and happy new year guys! 

Did a little cover song for new years. Katy Perry, Firework, with a little metal guitar and drums... but also some doof doof.


----------



## jawbreaker

Hey dudes! I just released a SICK new video for a song I just put out! Check it out! For fans of Monuments, The Black Dahlia Murder, Fallujah and shred!


----------



## vishallica

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptGKcqB78Oc
So i covered The game by Motorhead as a tribute to the great Lemmy.
It would be awesome if you guys could check it out.
What do you think about the guitar tone?


----------



## Shammas

So I entered the Jared Dines multi-instrumental contest with a guitar solo-


----------



## Grifthis

Got some new cover videos up! Let me know what you think


----------



## D1nkum

My band Iconoclast just released a single off of our upcoming Debut Album - HalluciNation.

Release Date - 28/01/2016.

Check it!


----------



## MrTorture

Astral Doors solo cover:
​


----------



## TheFerryMan

Killswitch cover?

Killswitch Cover. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-irEXDsV0EQ


----------



## AlexBuck

Hi Guys

I made a demo of my Sterling By Music Man JP50.

I would love if you guys spend 2 minutes to check it out!


----------



## AlexBuck

HjR said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I just want to show to you guys one of my groovy song with my lovely ESP M II Woodland Camo axe!  Hope you dig it!






The music is not really me, BUT the video is amazing!

Great angles and quality!


----------



## Uplintus




----------



## Pan3optic3on




----------



## KentonSummits

I'm sorta new here, but here's my latest cover! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npCvJQupj4w


----------



## Dantas

Just uploaded my guitar cover of this Godflesh tune...



Opinions regarding the guitar sound are welcome  (even if you want to criticize it)


----------



## jibe2015

Here is my cover of Static X Wisconsin Death Trip, with a twist.
All the riffs were played in one short take of 13 seconds, then edited to recreate the whole song 

Please consider subscribing to my channel to see more of thoses and other silly guitar stuff !



RIP Wayne & Tera


----------



## Tr3vor

Well I did it, I'm going to embarrass myself now. Anyone ever heard of animusic before? Nothing fancy, but its what I can do I guess.


Time to bust out the metronome.


----------



## Deception

So I did a joint guitar/drums cover with the drummer in my band of 'We are creating' by John Browne's Flux Conduct


----------



## Börje

Here's my guitar solo from my original song called ...And the bells will toll. The EP i mentioned in videos comments is coming in near future, and i will post it here too! Bands name is Aamen (finnish for amen). Comments are welcome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eunvKELKFX8


----------



## ThrashnBash

My band released our first playthrough, two weeks ago!


----------



## MrTorture

​


----------



## immattcc

Hey everybody! Here is my cover of the new single by Killswitch Engage. Hope you enjoy it, let me know what you think. Thanks!


----------



## rokket2005




----------



## trashed

Being able to play this song in its entirety is a huge achievement for me. All Shall Perish is one of the bands that had the biggest impact both on my playing and my musical taste, so I'd like to honor them with this cover of my all-time favorite track. I have been playing guitar for 10 years now and this song (especially the solo) is hands down the most difficult one I have ever did. I am beyond excited that ASP is reunited now and looking forward to their new album!


----------



## jibe2015

I decided to have some fun with one of the most iconic Metallica riff


----------



## Sumsar

Playthrough of two songs from my bands upcoming debut album 

Check it out if you are into death and black metalz!

Yes the video quality is a bit potato-ish, we will probably do a new with better quality in the near future.


----------



## Guitar Nymph

Sharing a Gilbert lick


----------



## Rollandbeast

just a quick vid, love this song


----------



## Pinghost

Playthrough of two songs from my solo project's debut ep.
Kind of Progressive Melodic Instrumental Metalcore 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2ue_29thVQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFFiGMjU7TY

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Arkeion

Tr3vor said:


> Well I did it, I'm going to embarrass myself now. Anyone ever heard of animusic before? Nothing fancy, but its what I can do I guess.
> 
> Time to bust out the metronome.



Not sure what animusic is, but I really enjoyed that. Nice job.


----------



## MattyyyM

Wassup guys! Here's my YouTube channel. Active uploads for lovers of metal guitar covers, lessons, original music, and setup vids! Check it out and drop a subscription if you dig.

https://www.youtube.com/user/MattyyyM

Cheers!!


----------



## jibe2015

Something slightly different today!
It's a cover from the Xenogears OST (fantastic game, awesome music)

I got a bit into bass recently so started with something very simple. Nevertheless it was a lot of fun to record


----------



## Uplintus




----------



## wilch

Me vs Me, 6 string Ibby vs 7 string Cilia Guitars - AC/DC Back In Black/Thunderstruck Jamming and just being silly.


----------



## Radau

Did a playthrough of one of my bands songs off of our ep that'll be out a little later this year


----------



## ehsanimn




----------



## DanceLoganDance

A few of my friends videos:
Sarah Longfield

1 woman prog metal band:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YikYT36XwIM

Star Wars guitar mashup:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wa-2kvmczWI


----------



## Shreddie799

This is a video of a guitar technique ive been developing. I call it the percussive sweep! feel Check it! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-XMyVwEH5s


----------



## tank

i'm in love with the solo contest backing track,check this too

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8MmgCoB7aw


----------



## Uplintus




----------



## dormer

Compared to you guys this is pretty rough, but for me it wasn't bad overall 

The original music video is pretty awesome, too -- not many solid metal bands in Japan, but these guys (and girl) are pretty legit:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcVSDmJmJfU


----------



## G40RCE-VST

I do product vids and some studio related stuff.

https://youtu.be/v_2BhSKOYM0

https://youtu.be/x-PVzkC12f0

https://youtu.be/8byWNrAsR1w


----------



## MikeH

Forgot to post this here.


----------



## MrTorture

In Flames - Come Clarity solo:
​


----------



## bastardbullet

Woot!


----------



## Vres




----------



## jibe2015

Here is my humble submission to Jared Dines shred request.
I ain't much of a shredder but I got inspired and had a couple of licks I wanted to work on so... there it is.


----------



## Mwoit




----------



## Blytheryn

Haven't done a video cover in ages, hope that changes soon.


----------



## StrmRidr

My latest. I love playing August Burns Red songs. Always kickass riffs


----------



## Dantas

After been blocked by copyright infringement 15 days ago, YT put it back anyway.

Prayers / Triangles by Deftones....please, don't mind the mistakes haha


----------



## immattcc

Here is my new cover, a little tribute to Metallica. Thanks for watching!


----------



## saabmugen

Just came across this #Solocontest2016 competition on on FB but it was too late by then and the entry submission date was over. The track however was awesome so thought i'll compose something over this. Used the AxefxII XL+ and Suhr Custom 7 on this one. Hope you enjoy!!

https://youtu.be/mz5eq9e1EiQ


----------



## Sumsar

It has been a looong time since I did a video, but today I recorded a cover of one of my favorite solos:
I also tried to do a bit of color grading on the video, which is a first for me. Does not seem that hard, but I guess it would help alot if I didn't use my potato 8 year old webcam to record with


----------



## ALAN_C

Here's my full cover of Dream Theater A Better Life


----------



## Ruben_

I know this is simple, but it's too much fun anyway!


----------



## juwanfidle09

I only did this for the lulz


----------



## Tr3vor

Well I tried to do something more than record over another song for once, and this is what happened. Nothing fancy at all, if anything its kinda bad, but its MY bad 


The one thing I like about it is the ending part though


----------



## Dan-Enoch

Hi there!
This is my video "Toccata and Fugue in D minor" J. S. Bach
Guitar Ibanez RGIF7 and Audio Axe-fx II
I hope you like it!

https://youtu.be/SDfsvH-wJDE


----------



## jibe2015

immattcc said:


> Here is my new cover, a little tribute to Metallica. Thanks for watching!



Very nice ! Congrats 

Here is something different, very nerdy, in order to celebrate the 21st birthday of the SNES game Chrono Trigger!
Have a look at my other video if you feel like it !


----------



## MrTorture

​


----------



## Dayviewer

Released my first full length today!


----------



## Megamctaco

Not exactly a "guitar video", but it's the latest single from my band. An instrumental shred track featuring several Australian guitarists! https://youtu.be/wBMZC5cwjQs


----------



## MrTorture

Amon Amarth - At Dawn's First Light
​


----------



## kolahola

Not a cover, but there is my last self composed solo! https://youtu.be/Ul0REvKG5PQ
What are your thoughts?


----------



## thraxil

Did an hour long live, improvised ambient/drone thing this weekend for fun:



Not too exciting (kind of by definition). Nice background music while I work and I might use it as the base layer for something else. Signal chain:

Parker Fly Stealth (tuned down to D) -> Boss HM-2 -> Volume Pedal -> Caline Blue Ocean Delay -> Caline Snakebite Reverb -> TC Electronics Ditto Looper -> Orange Micro Dark Terror. Recorded with my cellphone, then loaded into Audacity and post-processed.


----------



## ThrashnBash

Here's a play-through for my band's youtube page!


----------



## Ethn Hayabusa

My video game band "Harder Than Contra" just put our rendition of Final Fantasy VI Battle music on youtube. We are a ten piece band, consisting of guitars, horns and drums.

https://youtu.be/3Viejx44DRo

You can also check us out at 
www.Facebook.com/harderthancontra
and
www.twitter.com/harderthncontra

We will be playing iFest here in Seattle on Saturday, May 14th at 11am. Free to all!

Our repertoire is classic Snes and Nes games, along with some other nice surprises.


----------



## jibe2015

Hi All !
Here is a fun little musical experiment I did with the song Enter Sandman.
I replaced all bass and guitar parts with bits and pieces from Megadeth 

I call this "The song that should not be..." 



Don't hesitate to check out some of my others videos !
Cheers!


----------



## MrTorture

Ozzy Osbourne - Goodbye To Romance:
​


----------



## Nick4764




----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

some melodic metal playthrough!


----------



## jibe2015

So it's official, Axl Rose will sing for AC/DC on their upcoming tour.
Wonder how they will sound like? I do too, so I gave it a try


----------



## ArnoldHablewitz

Hey guys, I've recently been revamping a few things with my YouTube channel including a new intro vid and I've started doing actual gear reviews as well. Please let me know what you think.

https://www.youtube.com/embed/K6BUEqycYvE

https://www.youtube.com/embed/H9G-DrqcIbo

https://www.youtube.com/embed/07gtE9zfEDY

https://www.youtube.com/embed/5mVJYr03e9Q


----------



## Metallica35

My latest cover that I did with my girlfriend:


----------



## dormer

Just finished a cover of Forsaker by Katatonia:



My playing is still hit-or-miss, but I'm pretty happy with how the tone, mix, and recording all came out.

It's also easily my favorite Katatonia song, and the one with the best guitar parts imo -- although I like a lot of their songs, the guitars can get kind of repetitive. I'm not sure what else of theirs would be fun to play -- July? Walking by a Wire? Maybe their new album next month will have something awesome on it.


----------



## bloodfiredoom

not a cover, trying to share my stuff to see if anyone likes it.


----------



## Jotun666

Judas Priest´s The Sentinel, with an amazing singer, check it out!


----------



## Sumsar

Wrote a little piece to use as an exercise and did a video of it:


----------



## ThePhilosopher

My cover an older Chevelle tune, I flubbed the bridge but decided to just run with it.


----------



## Sergio

Hello guys, I made this short videoclip to support a local luthier: I am testing a custom-tele made by him, maybe not the most metal guitar around but it is a very cool guitar and it was very fun to play it!



This is the first of three videos we made, the song will be featured on my new band's first record, enjoy!


----------



## Firenzen

Hey guys !

I've been a lurker for a while now, and finally made an account. I will post a video too, but it's not a cover. I just released my 4th song and want to share it with you guys ! And yea, it's instrumental.



Hope you guys like it  !


----------



## curtsabeluga

this is from a record I played on with my band at the time 'EnTro-P'

Nucleus


----------



## JC2289

My first video on youtube, a cover of my favorite composer/guitarist *JASON BECKER*. I hope you like it. Sorry for a lot of mistakes in my playing. I'm improving slowly.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mzw9i-2JCyQ


----------



## midian

Some random song of mine, using a mighty fine Jackson Custom Shop AT Sevenstring


----------



## stppnwulf

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6SMPaPEvf8

Close To The Sky's new album is ready and it is expected to be released by autumn. Here is a music video as an advance of what is coming. Their powerful prog metalcore will be a delight for fans of Northlane, Heart of a Coward, Architects, Hacktivist, Volumes or Vildhjarta.

After their foundation in 2013 and the release of their first EP "Time Lapse" that same year, this young spanish band has been touring with bands as Novelists, Fathoms, The Royal, Shoot the Girl First, To Kill Achiles or Merge. The new album was recorded at Treeline studios (guitar player Nacho's home studio) and mixed and mastered by Nicolas Delestrade in NDSE recordings (Betraying the martyrs, Novelists, Shoot the Girl First, Our Theory...)


----------



## Deception




----------



## MrTorture

Amon Amarth - The Way of Vikings
​


----------



## Ruben_

Repentance solo by John Petrucci!


----------



## G40RCE-VST

If you get a shot, check out my Youtube channel.


www.youtube.com/geoffgordonstuart


----------



## jibe2015

And now for some visual silliness and musical greatness


----------



## jibe2015

RIP Nick Menza


----------



## juwanfidle09

My humble cover of Marty Friedman&#8203;'s solo in Tornado of Souls and a tribute to the former drummer of Megadeth&#8203;, Nick Menza&#8203; (May his soul rest in peace). Thank you for the music, Nick! 

I improvised some parts because this solo is so damn hard! As for the backing track, I got it somewhere around the net.


----------



## Edika

I'll throw mine here as well. This is the first video I record and I actually post on all my years playing guitar as I'm extra shy about my playing. Recorded on my cellphone so quality not the best, a few mistakes here and there a double chin accentuated by the camera angle (not that I don't need to loose a bit of weight).
So here goes Steel Panther's Asian Hooker:


----------



## Pan3optic3on

Textures or Isis fans might be interested.


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Pan3optic3on said:


> Textures or Isis fans might be interested.



Where can I get more of this?

_Lotion_ by Deftones on a 7 string in standard C# (as I don't have a 6 in any tuning even close to drop C#).


----------



## bloodfiredoom




----------



## hoffmaniv

I did a pretty 'yuge medley of Perfect Dark with my bandmate. This took us months of work.


----------



## thevisi0nary

technical metal

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3g8-URhURw

btw can someone tell me how to post an embed youtube video?


----------



## ThePhilosopher

Use [ youtubevid] with the part after v= [/ youtubevid] without the spaces in the tag.

More nu-metal:


----------



## benipntr

hey lads! i just released my first song, with my RAN Guitars Crusher 7, can I get some feedback about it?


----------



## MrTorture

Jorn - Running Up That Hill solo:
​


----------



## Spetafrents

My somewhat failed attempt to cover Meshuggah's Dancer to a discordant system


----------



## Necropitated

A solo cover of Ten Sepiroth of Obscuras latest release Akroasis:


----------



## Rosy

That's not my video but it's an original that is really good and i thought i'd share it with you guys. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3wQ7q2oLss


----------



## phantomnote

WARNING: 80's guitar frenzy with a FREE tone and SWIRL content. Played with my infamous Slopppy Hands (TM).


----------



## DownTuner

Steve Vai - Liberty


----------



## AlexJPA

My cover of Trivium - In Waves. Hope you guys enjoy it, I have others in my channel in case you'd like to hear more. Cheers!


----------



## Nick4764




----------



## Sopko

Help me fund my new EP on Kickstarter!
The campaign starts in a few days!

Sopko Youtube Page


----------



## Sopko

My Kickstarter Campaign is now live!!!
Help me fund it here: Sonder EP Kickstarter Campaign


----------



## jibe2015

Here is a cover of the band Ultraspank that probably not many people know or remember.
They are extremely underrated, they release two albums in the late 90s and early 2000.
I haven't seen many covers on youtube so, there you go. Check 'em out!


----------



## terrormuzik

Here's my new song recorded with a friend of mine- Musza. Hope you guys like it 

https://youtu.be/09wi-JC2oY8


----------



## ArnoldHablewitz

Video I did for the Ormsby contest. Tried to do something different.

https://youtu.be/5CeQwic61H8


----------



## Nick4764

Decided to do a cover of possibly my favourite band Anata


----------



## The-Machine-95

Figured I'd drop in here and give one of my videos a plug: the Halo Theme (Mjolnir Mix) by Steve Vai.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?annot...=2Ymm8zAJ05s&v=3vs_thxCGS4&ab_channel=Jasuten


----------



## Alberto Menezes

Hey Guys! I did a full cover of Song of Solomon with a friend! We used Schecter guitars for this, check it out and let me know what you think =)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mahOZd9nb1E


----------



## GORILLAWALLACE

I did an instrumental green day cover a while back. 

[SC]https://soundcloud.com/gorillawallace/she-green-day-cover[/SC]


----------



## Necropitated

Alkaloid - Alter Magnitudes


----------



## jibe2015

Oldie but goodie!
I used a backing track (drums and vocals only) and re-recorded all bass and guitar tracks of Filter's classic "Hey Man, Nice Shot"


----------



## Siyt

Hello everyone.
I'd like to share with you a playthrough of my band's piece "Eeet!"
Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## lewstherin006

I did a cover of Periphery's "New Groove!" It's super fun to play!


----------



## Nlelith

Instrumental cover of Raunchy - Watch Out. No video yet, but I'll make one, when I find someone to do vocals.
[SC]https://soundcloud.com/nlelithz/watch-out-raunchy-cover-instrumental[/SC]


----------



## MrTorture

Amaranthe - An Ordinary Abnormality
​


----------



## jibe2015

Nlelith said:


> Instrumental cover of Raunchy - Watch Out. No video yet, but I'll make one, when I find someone to do vocals.
> [SC]https://soundcloud.com/nlelithz/watch-out-raunchy-cover-instrumental[/SC]



Excellent cover man!
The drums sound could be better but at least it's really on point.
Looking forward to the video!


----------



## Nlelith

^Thanks for the kind words! And yeah, I probably should move on from Addictive Drums, haha.


----------



## Deception

My cover of Intervals - I'm Awake

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1ntqRsgK6g


----------



## ThePhilosopher

jibe2015 said:


> Oldie but goodie!
> I used a backing track (drums and vocals only) and re-recorded all bass and guitar tracks of Filter's classic "Hey Man, Nice Shot"



Great track, I've missed Filter every time they've been on a festival because Richard doesn't feel like playing or showing up.

Decided to cover some Staind on a dreary morning here:


----------



## Semi-pro

My band's latest video (groove/modern/progressive metal):


----------



## Matyrker

My newest play through.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW84BO8TNBI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## amaksu2

We are excited to announce our HEX EP will be physically and digitally released September 24th. Until then, the link to our new music video for Wolves On A Fence is in the description. Please like and share and follow us on any social media platform for more updates.

https://youtu.be/Lxrux35b8VQ


----------



## Conjuring Gogue

Here's Our New Video/Single: *Mandala - "Completely Free"

*


----------



## Semi-pro

Here's my band's brand new single:


----------



## Jobam-Martins

Hey guys. This is my band, extreme metal from Brazil :


----------



## jibe2015

Seems like the new Metallica song has been covered a million times already...
So I did something slightly different.
I took my favorite parts of the song, slow down the tempo and played everything on a 7 string guitar.

Let me know what you think about this!


----------



## Charlez

Playthrough I recorded for my band's latest single.
You can check us out at http://facebook.com/deathcomeshome


----------



## jibe2015

Here is my cover of Zack de la Rocha's new single "Digging for Windows"... in a metal version 

I ain't Tom Morello but I think it turned out pretty ok.
Let me know what you think!


----------



## Duosphere

Semi-pro said:


> Here's my band's brand new single:




Duuuuuuuuuuuuude...

I love that song, I love every second.
I love the mix, I wouldn't change a bit.
But...
I really don't like that male vocal.
It's in tune but I don't like "Satan with stomach pain" singer.
Obviously it's a personal problem cause there are nothing wrong with it, I just don't like it, I'd prefer a singer just singing with angry like Russell Allen as an example.
Still, song kicks ass


----------



## John Mor

Meshuggah's new track,born in dissonance cover & lesson/guide.


----------



## Kidneythief

So the guy over at Frog Leap Studios is doing a competition, and the prize is a Chapman ML-1. I couldn't find a thread here on ss.org for it, so thought I'd post it here if it's okay.
I hope you guys like it


----------



## Siyt

Hi everyone!
I recorded the second playtrhough of my band's Koios piece called "Hate?". 
Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## MrTorture

Sabaton - Hill 3234
​


----------



## Spetafrents




----------



## arindamliveguitar

Hi guys. My name is Arindam and I am from India. I have been digging the new Meshuggah material and am very excited about the upcoming album. I did a cover of their new song 'Born in dissonance'. The solo section written by Fredrik Thordendal has been one of the most challenging things for me to figure out as there are a lot of weird notes that he plays in quick intervals. Hope you guys like this 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsN5oCDjRUw


----------



## Koppas

Playthrough of "In The Silence" - Act Zero

Using a multiscale Ormsby HypeGTR6. Recorded live using Bias FX.

Enjoy! 



Check out our FB page if you want to hear more 
https://www.facebook.com/ActZeroOFFICIAL/


Cheers from Sweden


----------



## alvaro

Enjoy!! for info and technical details check my website


----------



## buriedoutback

Buried out Back 
Death Metal from North Bay, Ontario, Canada. 

Music Videos : 

The Intruder https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wegOlF2mt28

The Hoarder https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k5jOvNNTdAY


----------



## isispelican

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XGOuQBwBDs


----------



## NickB11

Here is a solo I did for the Kiesel competition - hope you guys like it, a lot of killer entries. I'm playing a Suhr Modern through my Ax8

https://youtu.be/eN3wkpzQvjE


----------



## OmegaSlayer

A cover I did for the anime song Pegasus Fantasy from "Saint Seiya"


----------



## jibe2015

Here is my humble tribute to Cliff Burton who died 30 years ago today.
I covered the intro and the first solo of Welcome Home (Sanitarium) ... on a bass guitar

I think with the bass it adds a bit of melancholy to the solo. What do you think?


----------



## minotaur

Hey everyone!

I hope I'm not breaking the rules by posting our latest work here - it's a playthrough of a cover song from the Strasbourg based band Absurdity, produced in our own bedrooms  Let me know what you think about the sound!

Thanks for your time  Matt from Minotaur Project



Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/theMinotaurProject
Free HQ download at https://soundcloud.com/minotaurproject/sets/wounded-animal-cover


----------



## Omrat

Soilwork cover:


----------



## phantomnote

[Cover] Van Halen - Aint Talkin Bout Love

This the best intro ever. Love me some heavy flanger.

[


----------



## MrTorture

Ghost - Square Hammer
​


----------



## Semi-pro

My first playthrough ...and youtube video in general actually. So if you like it, please subscribe to get me started


----------



## Deception

Been on a big Plini hype recently


----------



## Nick4764

My new cover, this time from the riff masters in Psycroptic


----------



## alvaro

Enjoy!! for info and technical details check my website


----------



## Guitar Nymph

You guys make me wana practice into oblivion 

Mini lick video/speed picking chat


----------



## jibe2015

Do we accept bass guitar in this thread ?
Here are my favorite rock and metal bass intro (as of recording this video anyway)

What about you? What are your favorite bass intro?


----------



## Ruben_Necrosed

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fVukilStkE
My take on Narcos opening song, Tuyo by Rodrigo Amarante, Share or plomo! haha hope you like it!


----------



## alvaro

Enjoy!! for info and technical details check my website


----------



## Deception

Set myself the challenge of learning Bleed and getting through the whole thing in one go. Here's my cover


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## Basilisk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=206wcnWKdZk


----------



## Dayviewer




----------



## Basilisk

Please check out my band's guitar playthrough guys!


----------



## Semi-pro

A rather brief playthrough of my solos from a 3-way battle we did on the latest album of my band Amoral:


----------



## Zalbu

I'm borrowing this thread for a question, what approach do you people take when recording guitars, provided that you're recording your guitars direct into the DAW with a Kemper/Axe-Fx/Helix/etc? Do you do direct guitars only, room audio from the camera mic only or a mix between the direct recording and the guitars?

I want to start recording more guitar covers when I get my studio monitors, and right now I'm recording my guitars direct from my GSP1101 with no room audio, but that approach sounds a bit sterile and lifeless unless you're having a great tone, which I don't have. Is a mix between the direct recording and room audio with the guitar sound from your monitors the way to go if you want a more lively recording?


----------



## jibe2015

Zalbu said:


> I want to start recording more guitar covers when I get my studio monitors, and right now I'm recording my guitars direct from my GSP1101 with no room audio, but that approach sounds a bit sterile and lifeless unless you're having a great tone, which I don't have. Is a mix between the direct recording and room audio with the guitar sound from your monitors the way to go if you want a more lively recording?



Hi,
Personally I use direct recording on the computer mainly.
Occasionaly I will use room audio (SM57) for some specific parts or to give more life to a sound but it's a bit more difficult to get a good tone.
An easy way to start recording (in my humble opinion) is with direct recording in your DAW, you might not get something very unique but at least it will be decent quality. Micing an amp and recording live guitar is more rewarding for sure but also more challenging.

With this said here is a special spooky cover for Halloween !


----------



## Zalbu

jibe2015 said:


> Hi,
> Personally I use direct recording on the computer mainly.
> Occasionaly I will use room audio (SM57) for some specific parts or to give more life to a sound but it's a bit more difficult to get a good tone.
> An easy way to start recording (in my humble opinion) is with direct recording in your DAW, you might not get something very unique but at least it will be decent quality. Micing an amp and recording live guitar is more rewarding for sure but also more challenging.
> 
> With this said here is a special spooky cover for Halloween !


I'm referring to monitoring the sound from my GSP through my monitors and having it be picked up by the camera mic as well as recording the GSP direct in my DAW, but I guess that's just something I have to experiment with when I get my monitors.

Nice video by the way, the guitars sound really full and lively. What are you playing through?


----------



## MrTorture

Sabaton - Night Witches
​


----------



## aciek_l

OMG, you guys rock! 

Lately I decided to do something with my Warwick. No shredding, it's not even metal.


----------



## jibe2015

Here is my "one year on youtube" celebration !
This a full instrumental cover from the classic "What will become" from Fear Factory!!
Enjoy some nice riffing and visual silliness !


----------



## alvaro

Enjoy!! for info and technical details check my website


----------



## Hyaenabam

Old good vibes by the safety fire!


----------



## narad

Semi-pro said:


> A rather brief playthrough of my solos from a 3-way battle we did on the latest album of my band Amoral



Really good!


----------



## Deception




----------



## jibe2015

Here are my favorite riffs from Korn's new album!
It's nice to see them going back to a more metal sound with this album


----------



## alvaro

Enjoy!! for info and technical details check my website


----------



## jibe2015

Here is something different to finish 2016!
This is my cover to Parasite Eve intro song, Primal Eyes.
I recorded this for RichaadEB cover contest.

This game, by Squaresoft, was released in 1998 and the story takes place betwen Christmas and new year's eve... so it seemed quite fitting 

Enjoy!


----------



## Vres

Closest mix to the original you'll ever hear.


----------



## bastardbullet

"Denouement" is online!


----------



## A-Branger

ITs been sooooooo long that I wanted to make more covers, plus other youtube ideas, but Im too lazy to do something about it. So I decided to start small with some covers I already knew. Heres a bit of good old Dream Theater. Hopefully would do more



for reference my "last" video was 8 years ago lol


----------



## Swampfox

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yK0A7DKWZmg


Check out my drum videos I am looking for guitarists to work with


----------



## SteveFireland

Did this cover of the track Agincourt by NWOBHM legends Agincourt. It turned out better than I had hoped, so I'm quite proud of it! 

The drums were triggered with EZDrummer2 Metal Machine, the guitars were all my Jackson KVs through my AX8, and the bass used was a Stagg (!) with EMGs through the PSA1 plugin in ProTools. 

Check it out


----------



## MrTorture

​


----------



## Uncreative123

Quick play through vid of the solos on "The Obsolete". Not sure why the quality nose-dived so hard after it was uploaded to youtube.


----------



## Alberto Menezes

Hey guys! Check out this full cover of CAFO two buddies of mine and I made. We used two Schecter 7-strings, a Jeff Loomis FR-7 Signature and a Diamond Series Omen-7. Let me know what you think =)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1oruqHUlbRk&t=8s


----------



## bastardbullet

Thiz iz...!

Enjoy!

If you like what you hear, come join me at;

http://www.facebook.com/MuratAkcaOffi...
http://www.soundloud.com/akchamurat
http://www.youtube.com/akchamurat
http://www.instagram.com/akchamurat


----------



## jibe2015

Here are some riffs from Ugly Kid Joe latest album (Uglier than they used ta be)
I didn't see any cover of this album anywhere on youtube so.... why not doing some myself 

Enjoy!


----------



## alvaro

Enjoy!! for info and technical details check my website


----------



## TedEH

It's not guitar, it's not metal, and it's not a cover, so maybe not the best candidate for this forum - but here's a super quick video of some drum tracking I did recently:


----------



## jibe2015

Here are some "hidden gems" riffs from Metallica's balck album!
Basically these are riffs which appear only once throughout the entire song.... now in a slightly extended version!

enjoy !


----------



## JejeLaFrite

The Game of Thrones main theme revamped in a progressive metal / djenty fashion


----------



## Uncreative123

Matt's play-through for "Closer":






www.facebook.com/sequoyahsounds


----------



## jibe2015

The new Sepultura album is quite good !
I was never a huge fan but the track "Iceberg Dances" is killer and made me want to listen to the full album.... and damn it's good! Full of catchy riffs!

Here is a medley of some riffs (in no particular order)


----------



## Cheap

Here's a cover I did of the Intervals tune 'Fable'. It was super fun learning this one (like most of Aaron's songs) and it was a challenge making these seemingly easy parts as fluid and effortless as the real deal. 

Also, the guitar in this video may be up for sale soon so hit me up on that! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxykZ_h4Suk


----------



## SteveFireland

New cover version - Heroes by Måns Zelmerlöw, which won Eurovision in 2015. I'm a huge Eurovision fan so I just had to do this


----------



## alvaro

Enjoy!! for info and technical details check my website


----------



## TonyT

Posted this in a different thread but, as a new user, trying to get the vid. Enjoy! (if it works!)
My debut composition - Archetype..


----------



## Mind Abduction

Hi all! 

Here's the new official music video for the song STREAMS by our band MIND ABDUCTION!

Thousands of actors participated the shooting session of this nature-inspired film, and yes, they're all naked!

btw. If you like the song, remember to vote our band MIND ABDUCTION in the Tuska-Torstai band contest! The worldwide vote is on during the whole February, it is possible to give one vote in 24h per device! The winner of the contest gets to play at Tuska open air 2017 in Helsinki, Finland! Sevenstring.org members have a good chance to vote one of its members to the next level in the contest! 

http://www.tuska-torstai.fi/bands3.html

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORQatb1BJmo


----------



## Vres




----------



## jibe2015

Here is a cover of Bodycount's new song "No Lives Matter" which was released yesterday!
I guess I'm the first on youtube to cover this one


----------



## TonyT

Here's my latest solo instrumental track..


----------



## wizbit81

This is my cover of SiKth's new tune, No Wishbones.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9LhZJ-J7cg


----------



## Cesarguitar

A little bit of Bonamassa 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G54myz2hOE0


----------



## alvaro

Enjoy!! for info and technical details check my website


----------



## setsuna7

Hey guys, check out my covers of Trivium's Down From The Sky, and Evanescence's Haunted(guitar cover) 's Haunted


----------



## jibe2015

Hey guys!
Here is my cover of Life Of Agony's new song, "A place where there's no more pain"
Not the most challenging song to play but very catchy!


----------



## Nick4764

This ones for all you tech death nerds, The Serpents Lair by Vale of Pnath
Get Pnathsty!


----------



## ZXIIIT

Did this last year for Lemmy's Death Anniversary.


----------



## jibe2015

Zombie13 said:


> Did this last year for Lemmy's Death Anniversary.



Dude that was great !
Excellent video


----------



## jibe2015

Do you miss Rage Against The Machine?
Not digging Prophets of Rage?

Here are the 5 best bands similar to RATM that you might have never heard of !


----------



## Vres




----------



## jibe2015

The new Havok album is here... and this might well be the best thrash release of 2017! Very impressive stuff!

Here are some riffs from Conformicide, not necessarily "the best" or "heaviest" or whatever... just the ones I'm digging right now


----------



## Montauk Method

Hey guys 'n gals, though usually a guitarist (6,7,8 and 9 strings) I got kinda bored and started a band with an old high school friend who currently resides in the states. Oddly enough it seems both of us got a little bored of the standard rock format so we moved into a sort of electronic type music using synth, vsts, Korg Kaossilators and Kp3s. We have a solid rock influence but also like a lot of hip hop and electronic sub-genres. 
Anyway I made this vido on Hit film 4 and the style was inspired by a lot of the Adam Curtis documentaries I've been watching lately. Hope you enjoy.

-Chauncy 

Here is our Youtube video

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=KV1f9EE579w

Here is our soundcloud

https://m.soundcloud.com/montaukmethod

You can catch us on I tunes too, just look up Montauk Method

Also, we may be looking for a female vocalist to guest on our next album. If you know about Reaper and Daws etc. holla.


----------



## bleedinhammer

I hope that you'll love this song as much as I did. It's my original work, posted under "Far Horizons" name. The song is about our urge to explore and vastness of surrounding world.

Meet me up on Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/farhorizonsband/


----------



## gman2015




----------



## Vres




----------



## alvaro

Enjoy!! for info and technical details check my website


----------



## Alberto Menezes

Hey!! I did this ONE MAN FULL COVER of The Woven Web by Animals as Leaders. Let me know what you guys think =)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tQz1N1-79Q


----------



## Hybrid138

Hey guys! I just finished Naruto Shippuden recently and did a cover of the song from the ending credits of Naruto season 1.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CKYa9WHCrIE


----------



## drewfitz11

Hey guys! Just posted my first EP, or first anything really... check it out if you like!

https://youtu.be/c-YIOAAljUY


----------



## HollowmanPL




----------



## jibe2015

Here is a follow-up to a video I did a couple of month ago on "hidden gems riffs" from the Black Album 

This time I take a shot at Ride The Lightning, one of my all time favorite album!


----------



## alvaro

Enjoy!! for info and technical details check my website


----------



## MrTorture

Eclipse - Born To Lead
​


----------



## Deception

Finished my cover of BTBAM's Colors


----------



## Meh

Quick jam this morning

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTPAO-KhS-J/


----------



## Pan3optic3on

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#youtubevid


----------



## KnightBrolaire

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTOvT0tgtCp
https://www.instagram.com/p/BTKEiqugpcf

playing around with my 8 string.


----------



## alvaro

Hope you enjoy it. for info and technical details check my website


----------



## nonumbershere

My band Enochian just released our first music video. We play 7 strings in drop F (for now, our newer material is going double drop C# on 8.. haha). I'm the bass player with the dingwall in this video. Hopefully you guys dig this, we try to be pretty heavy but still pretty. Enjoy!


----------



## MrBouleDeBowling

Did my first playthrough video. It's a song from one of my band, Abitabyss. I'm dressed as Henry the fisherman, my character in the band.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIkitPWgDfc


----------



## Sean1197

advanced corpse tumor solo  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R_Mh6KLCL2k&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jibe2015

Anyone else digging the new Life Of Agony record ?
Pretty solid riffing and catchy chorus if you ask me!

Here are some of my favorite parts!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

some riffage on my carvin dc600


----------



## ZombieLloyd

Just recorded my first song with my Seymour Duncan Black Winter bridge pickup. Here's the video:


----------



## jibe2015

I made a cover of Cochise from Audiosoave as a humble tribute to Chris Cornell (RIP)

I really love this song and I'm very happy with the tones I got on this one (I used TH3 for the rhythm guitars and the solo as well, trying to mimic Tom Morello sound)

Enjoy


----------



## JouniK86

Here's a showerfresh attempt at Persefone's "Consciousness" outro, one of my favorite passages ever! Sorry about the shit quality. Honor 1 for life!


----------



## The Omega Cluster




----------



## bobbyprayogo

November Rain Guitar Solo Part


----------



## TedEH

Not a cover, but it IS a youtube video. Made a music video for one of my tunes:


----------



## jibe2015

Hey, here is my latest riff medley, this time from the legendary band that influenced the likes of Metallica and Megadeth: Diamond Head !
Their last album from 2016 is a nice throwback to the NWOBHM era, very catchy stuff!


----------



## dimebagfan01

My band hopped on a show in Jersey a week ago and we just got featured on the venue's YouTube channel. If you're into thrash with some hints of groove and death metal, check it out!


----------



## jibe2015

Here is my cover of Prophets of Rage latest sogng 'Unfuck the World'
Definitely my favorite song from those guys for now!


----------



## victim5150

My Ozzy tribute Ozz performing Ozzy and Lita Ford's Close My Eyes Forever at the House of Blues Houston with our friend Steffany Johnson on vocals. AX8 direct to FOH.


----------



## bastardbullet

Immunity Restored Reloaded is online!

Come find me at;

https://www.facebook.com/MuratAkcaOfficial
https://www.youtube.com/akchamurat
https://www.soundcloud.com/akchamurat
https://www.instagram/akchamurat

Enjoy fellas!


----------



## Ian King

I've been posting some guitar play throughs of songs off an EP I made. Honest opinions very much welcome (any thing from writing to cinematography) 

https://www.instagram.com/ianoriginofspecies/


----------



## DebaucheryCannon

Here is a playthrough of one of the songs from my new ep.

Debauchery Cannon - Overlords


----------



## jibe2015

Hey guys, here is my cover of a sick track from Pete Cottrell (check him out on Youtube if you don't know who that is!
The song is called Dominion and this cover is my entry to a contest organized by Yousician!


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Decided to try out my modded metalzone with an 8 string.


----------



## Kirill5412

Hello guys! )



THE BACKING TRACK IS PRODUCED BY K.I.R.

Signal Chain: MM JP12 BFR 7 - Line 6 POD HD Pro
DAW: Logic Pro X
Video Editing Software: Final Cut Pro X

Spencer Sotelo Studio Acapella:


Spoiler







Drums:


Spoiler








Preset: http://presetron.com/presets/10108

Convert to 500, 500x, PRO X, etc : http://www.jzab.de/content/pod-hd
Tutorial:


Spoiler








__________________________________________________________
▹ E-mail: [email protected]
▹ Facebook account : http://www.facebook.com/kirill.bara
▹ Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/696kir


----------



## lewis

one of the best Demos for how the HD Pro can nail djent tones. Sounds so good. Always loved this track too. I need to slow down my riff writing and write something similar to this. My groove influences in me means all my riffs are always really fast paced.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Nice demo! Be aware of the little bends on the first fret that occur multiple times in the original.


----------



## jephjacques

A+ guitar tone


----------



## jibe2015

Hey guys, the new Stone Sour album is here!

And I must say Hydrograd is full of really catchy song!
The one that got me headbanging immediately is 'Somebody Stole My Eyes' which I decided to cover. There you go:


----------



## Kirill5412

Hello-hello!  
It’s dedicated to my most favourite and inspiring band 



THE BACKING TRACK IS PRODUCED BY K.I.R.
It’s dedicated to my most favourite and inspiring band 

Set:


Spoiler



1. Killing In the Name - 
2. Take The Power Back - 
3. Freedom - 
4. Bombtrack - 
5. Bulls on Parade - https://youtu.be/3L4YrGaR8E4




Signal Chain: MM JP12 BFR 7 - Line 6 POD HD Pro
DAW: Logic Pro X
Video Editing Software: Final Cut Pro X

Drums:


Spoiler



https://youtu.be/pBdxHoc-oh4


Preset:


Spoiler



http://presetron.com/presets/10108



Convert to 500, 500x, PRO X, etc : http://www.jzab.de/content/pod-hd
Tutorial:


Spoiler



https://youtu.be/FnIr3maQBnQ



__________________________________________________________
▹ E-mail: [email protected]
▹ Facebook account : http://www.facebook.com/kirill.bara
▹ Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/696kir


----------



## Demiurge

Cool video. Maybe it was the bass work in the original RATM adding heft to the riffs, but it sounded really natural and not just an exercise in "normal riff noticeably tuned down further than intended".


----------



## auxioluck

Demiurge said:


> Cool video. Maybe it was the bass work in the original RATM adding heft to the riffs, but it sounded really natural and not just an exercise in "normal riff noticeably tuned down further than intended".



Yeah the bass work definitely gave it a more funky vibe and more color. RATM is still the entire reason I got into electric guitar in the first place, so I really dig this video.


----------



## Kirill5412

Hello guys!  
Great and Terrible 


THE BACKING TRACK IS PRODUCED BY K.I.R.


Signal Chain: MM JP12 BFR 7 - Line 6 POD HD Pro
DAW: Logic Pro X
Video Editing Software: Final Cut Pro X

TAB: https://goo.gl/wi1Ma3
Drums:


Spoiler








Preset: http://presetron.com/presets/101024

Convert to 500, 500x, PRO X, etc: http://www.jzab.de/content/pod-hd
Tutorial:


Spoiler








__________________________________________________________
▹ E-mail: [email protected]
▹ Facebook account : http://www.facebook.com/kirill.bara
▹ Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/696kir


----------



## ArtDecade

Too heavy.


----------



## thoughtpyotr

HEre is my band Thoughtpilot


----------



## bastardbullet

"Enter Brahma Astra" is online!



Come join me at;

https://www.facebook.com/MuratAkcaOfficial
https://www.youtube.com/Akchamurat
https://www.soundcloud.com/Akchamurat
https://www.instagram.com/Akchamurat


----------



## Kirill5412

Sometimes I get tired of metal…


----------



## warped

I have a couple of clips on youtube:
Deftones Around the Fur cover by me and some mates:


An original track/film clip from mostly the same guys (different drummer) in my old band:


----------



## bastardbullet

"Tilia" is online.


----------



## El Caco

Kirill5412 said:


> Sometimes I get tired of metal…



Been listening to Opeth?


----------



## Alternative-Perspective

I did this quick cover of Jason Richardson's arpeggios in XIV. I played them using alternate picking just for the lulz.


----------



## Kirill5412

Hello guys! Check out my new video 
The band which blew my mind once and for all 



Signal Chain: MM JP12 BFR 7 - Line 6 POD HD Pro
DAW: Logic Pro X
Video Editing Software: Final Cut Pro X

Preset: http://presetron.com/presets/101024

Convert to 500, 500x, PRO X, etc : http://www.jzab.de/content/pod-hd
Tutorial:


Spoiler


----------



## El Caco

Kirill5412 said:


> Hello guys! Check out my new video
> The band which blew my mind once and for all
> 
> 
> 
> Signal Chain: MM JP12 BFR 7 - Line 6 POD HD Pro
> DAW: Logic Pro X
> Video Editing Software: Final Cut Pro X
> 
> Preset: http://presetron.com/presets/101024
> 
> Convert to 500, 500x, PRO X, etc : http://www.jzab.de/content/pod-hd
> Tutorial:
> 
> 
> Spoiler




That was cool. My son has been trying to work out what he wants to do for his Art Night performance and although he doesn't know the theme yet I think he might want to do this when I show him this video.


----------



## Vres

Full Chaosphere instrumental cover


----------



## MikeyA18

Honestly, everything on my Youtube is me singing karaoke. I can upload those happily if you approve it first. Anyway, here's my cover of Disturbed's Sound of Silence! From Facebook, If that's all right,

https://www.facebook.com/100000493008220/videos/vb.100000493008220/1752932954733121/?type=2&theater


----------



## AndiKravljaca

I recorded a cover of Iron Maiden's 'Holy Smoke', to me possibly the gem of what's a dark horse album for that band, No Prayer For The Dying. Really proud of this as it's probably the best sounding video I've ever done. What do you guys think?


----------



## El Caco

Great vocals. I liked it.

The only thing I would have liked different would be the rhythm guitar, a bit too much gain and a bit loud but that's just me.


----------



## Seybsnilksz

Me and a friend did a djuntz cover of the title theme for a Swedish television show from the 90s:


----------



## The Scenic View

Hello all, my band The Vilification has just released our first music video for the single "Shuffling", off our forthcoming ep to be released this year. Let me know what you think! Recorded at Decibel Audioworks in Thunder Bay ON, Canada. All guitars recorded on a Schecter Blackjack ATX C8 (SD Blackouts) into an Axe-FX II. Live Rig is a Mark V into a Stiletto 4x12 (v30) all controlled by midi switching with analog stompboxes in the front and a GMajor 2 in the loop.

Now premiering on DjentWorldwideTV

Special thanks to ASCENSION and Intrepid Grand Inc.



Also... you can listen on Spotify and Apple Music:

https://open.spotify.com/track/7tAZfhUlMeSFCnMBQ6PulD

https://itun.es/ca/hrxMkb


----------



## MikeyA18

This is my tribute to Chester Bennington. He, unfortunately, hung himself. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Kirill5412

#kieselsolocontest2017


----------



## MikeyA18

I recorded an awesome vocal cover of A line in the Sand by Linkin Park. I think I did great on this one, so what do you all think?


----------



## Vres

My interpretation of the "world's ugliest music" aka "The Perfect Ping", by mathematicians Costas/Goulomb/Rickard. It has no patterns rhythm or melody wise, because it is based on a Costas array.


----------



## Kirill5412




----------



## Kirill5412




----------



## Dambi

I've just uploaded a new cover of - Monuments - I, The Creator

Check it out 

**


----------



## philkilla

Got around to cover some CARBOMB


----------



## StrmRidr

Cover of Cirice by Ghost I just uploaded. Feel free to look around my channel I have around 40 videos on there.


----------



## darkinners

Not my video but my friend's band "Naked and Lay" first live performance on youtube
They are amazing, they are not metal per se but I think you guys might interested as well


----------



## bastardbullet

"Among The Ashes of a Contradiction" online!

Come Join me at;

https://www.youtube.com/Akchamurat
https://www.facebook.com/MuratAkcaOff...
https://www.soundcloud.com/Akchamurat
https://www.instagram.com/Akchamurat


----------



## schwiz




----------



## Shhwonk

Here's some prog metal video game music for ya. Mega Man \m/


----------



## SPettyGuitar




----------



## JouniK86

Recently I've started paying attention to phrasing with more atmospheric tunes and what better way than to start rehearsing the great Nick Johnston. Here's one meandering attempt at his tracks:


----------



## Kirill5412




----------



## oracles




----------



## juwanfidle09

Just sharing our cover of Arch Enemy's single, The World Is Yours. Guitars are originally recorded in B, then pitch shifted a half step higher during post processing.


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Went on a Plini cover rampage some months back, figure here is a good place to share!


----------



## frogman81

My band's full EP is up on youtube  We hired Jake Pitts (Black Veil Brides) for the final mix/master.


----------



## philkilla

Covered a classic from Destroy Erase Improve


----------



## Jimi Cimbala

Hi folks Im new here and here you can watch one of my videos.I hope you enjoy it


----------



## StrmRidr

One of my favorite song from one of my favorite album from my favorite band.


----------



## philkilla




----------



## Jimi Cimbala

Another one


----------



## drewfitz11




----------



## Alternative-Perspective

My cover of the latest Dragonforce song (just the solos). Figured them out by ear, so there are some notes missing:


----------



## meatloaf

Evil wankery annoying my neighbors. LOL. Nah they love me.


----------



## bastardbullet

Two more vids on air!

"Parhelion"



"Pulverizer"


----------



## Meh

Always wanted to learn the clean solo from Between the Buried and Me's Ants of the Skt and finally sat down and worked on it today.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BaHkcQ9hXd7/


----------



## evolutionVIII

I don`t record covers because i`m too lazy


----------



## Ye Black Knight

*






Behold, this Knight's SHRED DUEL with Kirk Hammett, judged by Satan himself!



This post now concludeth!*


----------



## Studiostriver

My latest You Tube video I made recently. Its very short piece thou, more coming soon.


----------



## MattWicklund

Studiostriver said:


> My latest You Tube video I made recently. Its very short piece thou, more coming soon.




Nice piece! I especially like the sound of the classical guitar in the mix. It's making me feel inspired to put parts like this on the new Ghost Ship Octavius record! Very cool stuff. .


----------



## MattWicklund

This sounds really good man! I am impressed with the POD HD tones you were able to produce here. Thank you for sharing the preset so I can check it out!


----------



## MattWicklund

Hey guys!

Matt Wicklund from Ghost Ship Octavius and God Forbid here. . I made a couple of videos of me working on some guitar solos for our upcoming album Delirium. I hope that you enjoy the music!

If you like the band and would like to get involved in the creation of this new album please check out our Kickstarter Campaign where you can see what we have available and even preorder the new album! Thanks for taking the time to listen!

Kickstarter: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1368844482/ghost-ship-octavius-returns-for-second-album

Video: https://www.facebook.com/GhostShipO...heater&notif_t=like&notif_id=1509845327323492


----------



## Tom Sklenar

I want to share with you my very first music video. Yes, it´s my first music video instead I play 13 years on bass. Until this moment I played with many bands, recorded two videoclips and whole CD, but I never did a video of myself. So here it is. It´s a cover of Dream Theater´s song Constant Motion played on my Mayoness Be6 Fretless. As there are many great musicians here, I like to hear your comments and suggestions. I would be very pleased, if you will share this video whenever you can, if you like it.


----------



## binz

This was my first video / recording after buying a pod hd500x to test/try out recording and video editing. It's not meant to be taken all to seriously. These were all raw and single tracks from the POD. No Multi-tracking, EQs, Compressors or similar (mainly because I didn't know how to at the time)


----------



## philkilla

Covered some tasty black crown initiate


----------



## Zsharp

First Video posted on my new Youtube Channel...Hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Studiostriver

MattWicklund said:


> Nice piece! I especially like the sound of the classical guitar in the mix. It's making me feel inspired to put parts like this on the new Ghost Ship Octavius record! Very cool stuff. .


Thanks a lot.  I`m glad you liked it and find it inspiration in any way. Here is a newly made video in a different metal style.  Cheers


----------



## Loz

It's been done a million times but I had to do it!


----------



## Studiostriver

My new video. Something little bit retro. Psychedelic rock ala Beatles, with little bit of jazzy and surf vibe.


----------



## Zsharp

Miles Davis - So What Funk/Fusion Solo


----------



## jsaudio

FFO: Intervals, Sithu Aye, Polyphia, Plini


----------



## Michikawa

Heh, a bit older video where I tried to play Periphery's Scarlet with an acoustic.


----------



## pcs

I made a cover video of Crystal Mountain by Death, recorded both guitar parts (as well as harmonies although I couldn't get the video for them in because lol iMovie), I used a drum and bass backing track I found on the youtubes


And here's an older vid of me playing Per's solo in Pitch Black Progress by Scar Symmetry


----------



## philkilla




----------



## Zsharp




----------



## Mind Abduction

SANTA SHREDS! Tuomas Pere from Mind Abduction (Finland) participating the #DreamRigSoloContest.


----------



## juwanfidle09

Just sharing my humble cover of Judas Priest's Painkiller feat. Dhalif Ali


----------



## HjR

Hey guys,

I would like to share my latest guitar playthrough with my beloved main ESP Horizon NT-7 Baritone axe. This song is from the upcoming III. Omega Diatribe studio record, which has been mixed & mastered by the great European producer, Tue Madsen from Antfarm Studios.
I hope you enjoy it!


If you're familiar with these tunes, check out our previous stuffs at:
https://omegadiatribe.com


----------



## Nick4764

Its been way too long since I've done one of these, but I'm back. This time a song from some local friends of mine in Trilateral. A bit Djentier than what I normally do, but these guys still know how to write some good riffs.


----------



## Masters of non xistence

Hey guys,
New member and first time poster.

Just need some opinions on the first full song ive managed to swueeze out of my anal head. Its from my anal head do it may just be anal matter....but please....let me know. Thanks.


----------



## AstetikSI

New Progressive Death Metal.

My band's first single from our upcoming debut EP! 
FFO Gojira, The Contortionist, Car Bomb, The Faceless


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## philkilla




----------



## Niyoh

Hey Guys!

Give this one a listen


----------



## philkilla




----------



## binz

just dropping our nightcall cover. Even though it's pretty poppy it still has some cool 6-string bass tapping by my brother


----------



## grigou

Hello guys.
Glad to share my first two covers on YouTube ! 

Gear :
- Guitar G&L S-500
- Axe-FX II XL+


----------



## buriedoutback

My bands latest lyric video:


----------



## Zei

Hey guys! Long time no see! I recently did a cover of some of Breath of the Wild's main themes and am very proud of it! The mix could be better but I'm still learning.

Enjoy and let me know what you think!


----------



## Stilicho

This is my first cover so I've a lot to learn with video editing, but it's an okay start. Should make a more polished version next week, but I wanted something up before the weekend. So here's the first half of Fallujah's "Amber Gaze":


Cynic's "How Could I?" is next on the list.


----------



## MeriTone Music

My solo on Andre Antunes' worldwide jam, feat. musicians from all over the world 



full jam


----------



## syndrone

Released an album, have a playthrough available plus a few other cool things:

Album Preview:


Playthrough of "Neuronic Breakdown":


Contest Guitar Solo Entries (because we have all done stuff like this, right?)


One of my favorite Video Game Music that I covered:


Facebook: www.facebook.com/SyndroneStudio
YouTube: www.youtube.com/SynDrone

Cheers
SYNDRONE


----------



## Metalloutd

Here some playthrough of my EP


----------



## Pan3optic3on

A song about a fucking hurricane.


----------



## Nick4764

None other than this insane opening track from Defeated Sanity's Dharmata.


----------



## John

Here are some short videos of me playing some stuff from an album I released not too long ago.








As for the album itself, it can be downloaded and streamed across these platforms:
Spotify: https://goo.gl/PdPVYh
Bandcamp: https://goo.gl/HGp7eY
iTunes: https://goo.gl/PPSziC
Amazon: http://a.co/1aF6Pe3
GooglePlay: https://goo.gl/FdQGtA


----------



## TK616

Hallo!
Just uploaded a playthrough video of my band Deathflux for a song called “Forsaken”. We play Ibanez 7 strings in the video. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Sacha




----------



## Studiostriver

I would like to present you a multi-month project. It is primarily planned as music for the video game, battle theme. After the project was suspended, the characters were transferred to comics.

Music is a combination of heavy metal and symphony orchestra. We also did a retro version that I will forward later.

I hope you`ll like it. There were 60 channels in the project, so this is the most demanding project I have ever made on my YouTube Channel.
It was painstaking job, but the results are quite solid, in my personal opinion.

Like, subscribe, or comment on my You Tube channel is highly appreciated.


----------



## pcs

I've started a one-man It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia inspired deathgrind project called Fight Milk

The D.E.N.N.I.S. System


----------



## jagraal

Hope someone likes my weird version of this Floyd tune.


----------



## Deception




----------



## Taikatatti

My bands new music video.


----------



## Greg Barnett

My E.P. from last year 

I'm going in a heavier, faster direction this year. It's going to be blastbeat-tastic

My sound in 2013


----------



## Greg Barnett

Taikatatti said:


> My bands new music video.



Superb! Are you guys touring this year?


----------



## Greg Barnett

Greg Barnett said:


> My E.P. from last year
> 
> I'm going in a heavier, faster direction this year. It's going to be blastbeat-tastic
> 
> My sound in 2013



The only playthrough vid I made from this album


----------



## Taikatatti

Greg Barnett said:


> Superb! Are you guys touring this year?



Oh wow thanks dude! We have a short run with Miss May I in Baltic countries but that is it. We are a really small band still.


----------



## Greg Barnett

Taikatatti said:


> Oh wow thanks dude! We have a short run with Miss May I in Baltic countries but that is it. We are a really small band still.


That's cool. Let me know if you come to Western Australia


----------



## Taikatatti

Greg Barnett said:


> That's cool. Let me know if you come to Western Australia



We would love to come there someday! You can find us on facebook at ATLAS (FIN), we post all the gigs and other stuff there. Cheers!


----------



## Descent




----------



## Stockfoot13

Luck Wont Save You
Melodic death metal/deathcore


All our music is free on bandcamp. We are an internet only band consisting of 2 guys. Russell Eck does all the guitars, bass, keys, and vocals. Jared Klein does drums and is currently the drummer in Rivers of Nihil.

Luck Wont Save You - Kings and Cretins (Drummer of Rivers of Nihil)
​


----------



## groverj3

I was bored last night and threw this together since it's one of my favorite DT songs to play.


----------



## Stockfoot13

Jared Klein from Rivers of Nihil and Luck Wont Save You doing a drum playthrough


----------



## Triple7

My band's debut album, released last month


----------



## axxessdenied

I just discovered how to do transitions in premiere if you can't tell LOL


----------



## Stilicho

Finally got around to recording another cover, this time with the camera in focus and with good lighting! Not 100%, but not too bad either. Enjoy!


----------



## HjR

Hey guys,

Check out my cover for the song's called Everything Ends by Slipknot.
Hope you like it! 



Greetings,

Greg


----------



## grigou

Back to 80's !
I recorded drums and sound effects with my guitars !
I had a lot of fun with this cover !
Hope you'll like it !


----------



## Nick4764

I just recently did a guitar cover of Metatron by Decrepit Birth, lots of tech death inside.


----------



## ooidort

A playthrough of the title track from my 2016 EP.


----------



## Overtone

Here's a single from my band's upcoming debut album!


----------



## blackmetalriffs

Here's some black metal riffs recorded with my Mesa Mark V: 25



I've uploaded as well some ''classic'' black metal covers on my channel. More stuff to come.


----------



## sollus

After burning out and taking a long break, I'm back with a new account and a new YouTube channel. Here's my attempt at Govan's Waves. It took way too long to learn, but is so much fun to play!


----------



## grigou

Short cover : intro of Dream On by Aerosmith.


----------



## John

Here's a sampler of some stuff I wrote, recorded, and released not too long ago:


----------



## John

Also, here's an old Human Abstract song I attempted to cover from the ground up (guitar, bass, vocals, piano).


----------



## Mwoit

Covering all of Kevin Hufnagel's parts in Gorguts - Pleiades' Dust.


----------



## gale_lega

-----


----------



## hodorcore

Hello guys

I made my first youtube video today where I added a solo part to Daath's The Decider Track.
The gear I used was my new Majesty 7 String into my Line 6 Studio UX2 into Cakewalk running the Bias FX plugin (marty's lead, what a great preset!).
I am hoping to get your guys feedback and criticism to help me improve upon future uploads. 
If you like it, please give it a like and subscribe  




Cheers 
Niko


----------



## Vres

I've covered single songs from _Meshuggah - Nothing_ before, but I've almost finished recording the whole album now.


I have previously covered e.g the entirety of _Chaosphere_:


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

Hi, my cover of huge hammers by The Safety Fire with brand relevant guitar!


----------



## hodorcore

I made a small Compilation of my favorite conquering dystopia riffs:

**


----------



## hodorcore

just had to cover this song after hearing the new bogner uberschall on the axe fx iii. Had fun playing it, hope you enjoy!


----------



## glassmoon0fo

Did a quick run through and a phone edit, this tune has been my JOY this past two weeks


----------



## Christopher Beattie

Decided to cover this classic not too long ago


----------



## breadhenge

"Star Trek: The Next Generation" electric guitar arrangement!


----------



## hodorcore

just made a small cover for hos down, rick graham's part


----------



## mcleanab

Here's one for you all! Been a while since I've been on forums... my buddy Trey from KY sent me the drums with the vocals and asked me to go nuts... I sent the guitars back and he added in the industrial bass and keys and mixed it all... quite fond of the way the guitars sound, I must say... and it goes without saying how absolutely badass his drums are!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## AryaBara

*Architects* released this cool song a few days ago and I dig it!
What do you guys think? Hope you guys enjoy anyway!
Thanks!


----------



## hodorcore

love playing this solo, just had to cover it!
pls like and subscribe if you enjoyed it


----------



## hodorcore

here's another solo cover, one of my favorites. gotta be in the top 10 for me


----------



## hodorcore

another one


----------



## breadhenge

"Captain Marvel"


----------



## binz

Dude that's so cool!


----------



## Breeding The Spawn

This is a one man simple death metal project I've been working on for a few months.. this is a 10 song preview. I just need to write lyrics and record vocals.


----------



## Kadirally

So i'm doing this super weird Guitar + Orchestra thing. My signal chain is this: EBMM Majesty 7 - Ernie Ball MVP - Rockett Audio The Dude pedal - Mesa Lonestar clean channel.

The 13 year old me really liked Halo 2's Mjolnir Mix...

Hope you like it :


----------



## hodorcore

tried my best at an alluvial solo


----------



## AryaBara

Decided to cover one of the heaviest songs of the universe! GOJIRA rules!!
lemme know what you guys think!


----------



## Turgon

I decided to post on a regular basis. It starts with coversongs /playthroughs, but I'm preparing some reviews etc!


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

Learning how to play The Safety Fire's first album - Grind The Ocean really brought my playing on, so now I have established a simple setup I have begun to record some cover songs from this album. This one is 'Animal King'


----------



## Overtone




----------



## Turgon

This time my own song.


----------



## sage

Not a cover...


----------



## grigou

Cover with my new 8 string "MONSTER" guitar !


----------



## hodorcore

The Faceless autotheist movement pt. 2 end solos


----------



## Studiostriver

I decide to do tribute cover to one of my deepest inspiration that I grow up with,Castlevania franchise.
One of my favorite tunes that stuck in my head for years is Iron Blue Intention from Bloodlines on Sega Genesis.

I sincerly hope you will like it,as this is my Halloween gift to all Castlevania lovers out there. I put my heart and soul into it.
Happy Halloween guys! \m/


----------



## TonyT

My latest track


----------



## breadhenge

"Leaving Earth" from Mass Effect:


----------



## thoughtpyotr

Little Halloween thing my cover band Polyscape did:


----------



## thejone

Hi guys!

This is my new song Superhumanize. It is about how society expects people to be more and more perfect without any flaws and how scary this perspective is. Actually, it reminds me a bit of some kind of zombies. That is why I borrowed chord progressions from Micheal Jacksons Thriller and also because this progression is ingenious of course. The first solo describes how unnatural this situation is and the second one describes some advantages of this perspective. However, the climax is the total loss of individuality and self-realization expressed through the unison part.

I hope you like it!

Thanks for watching and listening!


Regards, J




iTunes:
https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/superhumanize/1441616671?i=1441616672

Amazon Music:
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07KB1KDDY...d=1541695215&sr=8-1&keywords=jonathan+nadjiri

Spotify:
https://open.spotify.com/album/4DMCAqP902Uxpz2y6Bzm0h

Tabs/sheets provided under the following link:
https://1drv.ms/f/s!AhkGKIjObyQtjLV4FkAtBCPHGGbH9Q


----------



## breadhenge

Star Wars!


----------



## SolarGlory

s


----------



## TonyT

just finished this track the other day...


----------



## breadhenge

Christmas Eve/Sarajevo 12/24:


----------



## depths of europa

Hey guys, Here's my new song for my solo hardcore/crust project. Let me know what you think!!


----------



## breadhenge

Some 80's prog from "The Transformers: The Movie":


----------



## GatherTheArsenal

TonyT said:


> just finished this track the other day...




good stuff right there 

What are you using for drums?


----------



## rilla




----------



## Descent

Any Motorhead fans? Here's Iron Fist!


----------



## viniot

Damn my last post was like a month ago (lol). Anyways here's my guitar playthrough for my song Addicted whales which i've written under the name of Money Sausage. Hope you like it.
Here's my facebook page if you wanna follow me https://www.facebook.com/MoneySausageMusic/


----------



## Acaciastrain360

viniot said:


> Damn my last post was like a month ago (lol). Anyways here's my guitar playthrough for my song Addicted whales which i've written under the name of Money Sausage. Hope you like it.
> Here's my facebook page if you wanna follow me https://www.facebook.com/MoneySausageMusic/



I like that man


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Any X fans out there?? Check out this Endless Rain Cover

Apixamonkey - X Japan - Endless Rain Solo Cover Last Live Version!


----------



## depths of europa

Hey everyone,

I've been write lots of demos for a new hardcore project. Here's my newest demo with a DIY music video to go along with it. I did all the music and vocals. I will update the audio when I get a proper studio version with my drummer. Thanks for watching!!


----------



## Scias

Halo 2 Anniversary - "Follow In Flight" written by Misha. I've recorded a few videos recently after upgrading a couple of things including building a new room. Hope you enjoy


----------



## Oilid

Hello everyone!
Here’s a video of me tryin’ to gypsy jazz out of a metal guitar!
It didn’t turn as expected!


----------



## depths of europa

Oilid said:


> Hello everyone!
> Here’s a video of me tryin’ to gypsy jazz out of a metal guitar!
> It didn’t turn as expected!



This is awesome dude! Ahah, I did not see the shred coming at all. Did you record the backing track too?


----------



## Nick4764

I just posted my take at the title track of Revocation's awesome 2018 album The Outer Ones. David Davidson's riffs and solos are nothing short of absolute finger twisters


----------



## breadhenge

Video play-through of one of my original tunes:


----------



## MeriTone Music

Not a cover but here goes


----------



## Bones43x

The final master for this song is out on Spotify, Google Play, Amazon, Deezer...iTunes is taking longer than expected. 

Jarrett Bonesteel - Shipwreck


----------



## SurelyTheEnd

Started a channel this year, already managed to get the 8 string on it

Deftones - Poltergeist


----------



## NoodleFace

Not sure if I've posted this before. Two years ago we did a ~45 minute bolt thrower set:



The year before that we did Dismember:


----------



## MSS

New here. Converted to 7 string last year. Here’s some Ran Crusher 7 (non metal content). It’s not as polished as others in production or playing but...here goes...hope you like it.


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## HjR

Hey fellas,

I shoot a playthrough video with one of my band's song, showing my new ESP E-II Horizon NT-7B beauty.


Hope you like it!
Cheers


----------



## feilong29

I've been a huge fan of Mamoru Goriku and finally decided to be brave and cover one of his tunes. This is S103. Thanks for watching!


----------



## Wojtas_guitar1

Hey !
OK, guys I need opinion ! My arrangement of Well known song from the legend of Zelda


----------



## hodorcore

first demo for my album up on youtube


----------



## ekarinsm

My attempt at the epic Pale Blue Dot by Dream Theater. Pretty good album!


----------



## Volteau

My band Avandra's new single for our upcoming second album:


----------



## Oilid

depths of europa said:


> This is awesome dude! Ahah, I did not see the shred coming at all. Did you record the backing track too?


Thanks very much!
No the backing track is linked in the description.


----------



## MSS

Mayones Gothic 7 with BKP Juggernaut test. Axe FX III.


----------



## Nick4764

One of my favourite bands this time. This song off of Under A Stone With no Inscription has some killer riffs


----------



## Arayadis

Hi guys I wrote that solo for a metal project. I used Fractal Audio Axe Fx Ultra & Ibanez Prestige 1527 7 string guitar.
I'm looking for your feedback 
Cheers


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep

Hi everyone. Cover of Hydra by Covet.


----------



## buriedoutback

After I got my TC EyeMaster pedal home and plugged into my 5150 > TwoNotes Captor > Reaper... I wrote a 3 song black metal EP titled NODSBM (Northern Ontario Depressive Suicidal Black Metal) \m/ \m/

Song 1



Song 2



what happens after


----------



## bigswifty

To celebrate the return of our favourite show, where beloved characters die horrible deaths and the worst may very well happen, I attempt to lighten the mood with a reggae cover of the Game of Thrones Theme.

I imagine the people of Westeros were grooving to this on the beaches about 7 years ago when summer finally came.

And that wonderfully wonky, thick horn you're hearing: real trombone!
Played by a good fella named Victor Fuenmayor.
Guitar and Bass both done with my AX8 

If you be jammin', drop a sub and spread the music!


----------



## davemeistro

Really digging that new Devin Townsend album


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Just Dad Rock!


----------



## ZXIIIT

After not having a 7-string for a long while, I got this Schecter Omen-7 Active through a trade and decided to play some Mushroomhead. I ended up not liking the Omen-7 at all and sold it to get a Schecter Blackjack SLS V-7 Special Edition.


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Watch me staring at your soul!


----------



## Cesarguitar

Hey guys, here's the first video of my upcoming first album. I hope you guys like it!


----------



## ThisBrokenMachine

A live video of my band, feel free to comment!


----------



## Ki77m3

Ayy here is my first track


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

*Stel Andre Guitar Contest!*

Watch me NOT shred lol.


----------



## BlackSG91

ThisBrokenMachine said:


> A live video of my band, feel free to comment!




Sounds heavy...man.


;>)/


----------



## BlackSG91

GuitarMegaFan said:


> *Stel Andre Guitar Contest!*
> 
> Watch me NOT shred lol.




I really dig your guitar Oilid. I can see it's a Solar...how much did that one cost you?


;>)/


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Here is one of the latest cover of my lil band! Hope you guys like it
Chou Ba Guai (by Joker Xue) Cover


----------



## ajsfreily

Here I am playing a solo over my buddys amiga wave song


----------



## breadhenge

Alan Silvestri's "Portals" from "Avengers: Endgame" covered on guitar:


----------



## binz

Does Instagram / Facebook count as well? It's just a clip of a new song and not 'YouTube worthy' (only 45 seconds) 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...eaction&notif_id=1557659092997259&ref=m_notif

https://www.instagram.com/beans_music/p/BxW3GM9I4df/?igshid=1l3sxbnkx85zt


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

BlackSG91 said:


> I really dig your guitar Oilid. I can see it's a Solar...how much did that one cost you?
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Thanks A LOT!!!!
799€ 
Totally worth it!


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Hello!
Here’s my entry to the Rob Chapman contest!
The challenge was: 52 notes MAXIMUM!


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## MSUspartans777

bulb said:


> Here are videos of some of my band Periphery's songs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a short holdsworth solo bit for good measure!:




I love that you post here consistently. New record rips. Just finished an Omega cover. Hopefully Periphery will headline tour the US this year. I would love to catch a couple of shows.


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Apixamonkey Live JAM 11 May, Our weekly Jazz cover of the following:
Joker Xue’s Chou Ba Guai 
Can’t take my eyes off you/ I wish you love mashup
Jessie Reyes’s Figures
#jazz#jessiereyezfigures#livemusic


----------



## bastardbullet

Currently i’m working on a solo album and just shot a playthrough video for one of the tracks called “Polarizer”. Hope you’ll enjoy & cheers from TR!


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Relax… Just hear my voice.


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Dance baby dance !


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## Empryrean

Shouldn't all of @ApixaMonkey 's posts get routed here? @MaxOfMetal


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Empryrean said:


> Shouldn't all of @ApixaMonkey 's posts get routed here? @MaxOfMetal


thanks for the love


----------



## Empryrean

@MSUspartans777 fantastic cover! I def need to learn some of Contortionist's Language album.


----------



## ApixaMonkey

As requested, here is my youtube vibe, just another Jamming day and it was so fun playing this Eastman Keep up the positive energy everyone


----------



## BlackSG91

Groovy.


;>)/


----------



## Empryrean

Very beautiful singing @ApixaMonkey you have a nice voice!


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Empryrean said:


> Very beautiful singing @ApixaMonkey you have a nice voice!


thank you for the great words! my friend. we will keep making more stuff like that.


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

That guy gone crazy!


----------



## r33per

Some of it's a bit scruffy, but ok for first take on a smartphone, I guess...


----------



## ApixaMonkey

r33per said:


> Some of it's a bit scruffy, but ok for first take on a smartphone, I guess...



really dig this IBy!


----------



## r33per

ApixaMonkey said:


> really dig this IBy!


Thanks, matey


----------



## MSUspartans777

Empryrean said:


> @MSUspartans777 fantastic cover! I def need to learn some of Contortionist's Language album.



Thanks a ton man! I've got another Contortionist cover coming down the pipeline.


----------



## Christopher Har V

I've got a few for all you NARUTO fans out there. I've covered "Kokuten" and "Gehika" and made them metal. Kokuten is especially dj0nt in my 8-string double-drop-d tuning.
Hats off to Yasuharu Takanashi for composing such great music.

Kokuten -- 

Gehika --


----------



## thoughtpyotr

Any TesseracT fans around?

Let me know what you think of my vocal performance:


----------



## ApixaMonkey

thoughtpyotr said:


> Any TesseracT fans around?
> 
> Let me know what you think of my vocal performance:



love it!


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Metallica and Pink Floyd had a child.


----------



## Spazz stringz

Sup, new guy here. Thought I'd offer up a lil silly vid i made a few years ago. I also have covers on that channel as well. Hope the link works for y'all. Thanks 4 watching


----------



## BlackSG91

That's a very Necro Decro review.


;>)/


----------



## Spazz stringz

BlackSG91 said:


> That's a very Necro Decro review.
> 
> 
> ;>)/


Thanks


----------



## Spazz stringz

Here's an original song I wrote a couple years ago. Thanks 4 listening and watching!


----------



## ApixaMonkey

#cosmoFest 2019 has been COOL! Noodle loads beautiful guitars and talking to the folks in the booth has been great. I especially dig the green sparkles Gretsch, played like butter and looks super sick as well. Also got a chance to try out multiscale Obby, felt so hi-tech (next generation kinda vibe) but not really my thing. I also went to Andy T’s guitar clinic session, picked up a few strings, a little mixer and a new microphone.Overall, J really enjoyed the event as well! Here is some clips of some random guitar playing.


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## JonMcEwen

Here’s a play through of one of my band Wendigo’s songs called Calamity. Anyone here ever play fatal frame? This song is about that masterpiece.


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Just a shut up and playthrough of the Ibanez RGD61ALMSCLL RGD Axion Label Multi Scale 6 String Electric Guitar


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Stevie Wonder cover ? Sorry….


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Just a shut up and play video of the Epiphone Matt Healfy 7 String Sig


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## GuitarMegaFan

WTF???


----------



## Un1corn

Flatline from Periphery III


----------



## ApixaMonkey

NGD New Guitar Day KXK 27DC SO SICK!!!! I am in love with this one!


----------



## BlackSG91

ApixaMonkey said:


> NGD New Guitar Day KXK 27DC SO SICK!!!! I am in love with this one!




Now that is a nice guitar...and remember...always keep it in tune.


----------



## ApixaMonkey

BlackSG91 said:


> Now that is a nice guitar...and remember...always keep it in tune.


always keep it in tune


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## Un1corn

hereafter by architects
2160p 21:9 60fps


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

This guy went total nuts!


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Enter the competition to win a modded HB !


----------



## Gmork

Revv g4 demo. 
If youre like dang! this is slightly cool then please like, comment n sub. Help my shitty little yt channel out lol


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## Un1corn

Hail Stan!


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

WAKE UP!
Shakalaka baka shaka
MAKEUP!


----------



## Un1corn




----------



## Un1corn




----------



## Un1corn




----------



## TMland

Enough

Hey guys, this is my new song, I hope you guys enjoy it


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

*Whitechapel Mom Reaction!!!*

Would the vocals pass the test?


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## Un1corn




----------



## Bucketheadtwo

I just recently released my first solo EP. Here's a playthrough of the title track:


If that tickles your fancy, the full EP stream can be found here:


----------



## Greg Barnett

Just got a Horizon Apex preamp pedal. DI into my computer. Still learning how to dial in good tones. Tips appreciated


----------



## John

I covered some Zelda music with my old 7 string.
I... I'm so sorry:


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## ApixaMonkey

What if Slipknot Tuned UP - Birth Of Cruel COVER 2019 (in Drop D Tuning)


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

*SOLAR GUITAR GRANDPA BLUES!*

Can a modern guitar play grandpa music?
_(Relaxing music).

_


----------



## Un1corn

In memory of Tom Searle.


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Kiesel Solo Contest 2019

Come travel with me.

Wah lead.


----------



## ApixaMonkey

This Guitar Worth 10K ? - #SUHR 2015 Collection Guitar is SO RAD!!!


----------



## jmill00

New instrumental metal track.


----------



## stevexc

Almost forgot to post this here, did a playthrough of one of my band's songs.


----------



## grigou

Some experiments with bend, slap and tapping !


----------



## ApixaMonkey

ApixaFAQ No.1 #Zemaitis #Fishman #Fluence #Reddit


----------



## hodorcore

The Way The News Goes


----------



## Paul Warren

Using my trusty JP7 for this tune with my current band.


----------



## ApixaMonkey

September Jam - Apixamonkey Studio Update Vol1


----------



## Ibanez7James

Hey guys:
I did a vocal cover of this song 'Almost Human' by the band Every Hour Kills. Am sure some of you have heard of them. They are a great band out of Calgary. Incredible guitar playing and production. I also play guitar but have focused more on singing/songwriting. Hope you dig it. (Meant to put the original post here but didn't know. I'm new. Mods, please delete orig post in Gen Music area).


----------



## TheUnknownOne

My band just dropped a new music video ! Check it out \m/


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## ApixaMonkey

Ostrich Park Live Gig at WeFusion Music Bar 2019


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## Un1corn

Shokran Conquerors


----------



## LtArWoLy

Hopefully I don't get any beef for this, but here's some original song's I've written, they are midi because unfortunately I don't own a 7 string anymore, but they are 7 string songs. These are 100% playable and I plan to get a 7 soon so I can get these recorded.





Gimme a like if you enjoyed any of these and if you're interested in following me I'd really appreciate a sub! (again really sorry if this breaks any rules, I mean no disrespect)


----------



## Antonis

EVH 5150III, Fulltone OCD | Slipknot - All Out Life | guitar cover


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Every Guitar Player Dream in Guitar Store like a kid in the candy shop


----------



## LtArWoLy

New song peoples! Hope you find some enjoyment in it. Like and sub if you did, any support is awesome and i'll love you for it!


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## PunchLine

Here's me playing a short improv piece with my Ibanez SRC6 through Kemper with Kemper's Crystal delay effect.


----------



## failsafe

My band The Normandys.


----------



## LtArWoLy

I'm sorry this isn't a cover! It is original though and I'd really appreciate some listens and some comments. If you enjoyed it please slap the like button and sub if you wanna hear this and all my other songs recorded (coming very soon). Anyways here it is!


----------



## Rxcoma




----------



## ApixaMonkey

My band latest gig at a local pub. Hope you guys like it


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

*What if Metallica were Arab? ^^*
MetallicArab!


----------



## Boofchuck

I'm learning to edit videos and such. I figured this would be a good start. I still don't know how to smile apparently.
"


----------



## MSS

Original tune with my not paid for yet lol...Mayones Duvell with M7’s in it.


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

*What if Meshuggah were Arab?*

What if Meshuggah were Arab?
Meshuggahrab! ^^


----------



## ApixaMonkey

MUSICMAN | Cutlass RS HSS & JP6 Playthrough


----------



## Jobam-Martins

Sup dudes!
Just released my first solo album. I hope You guys enjoy!


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## soundbase

PunchLine said:


> Here's me playing a short improv piece with my Ibanez SRC6 through Kemper with Kemper's Crystal delay effect.



Nice clean tone. How do you find the SRC6? It’s an interesting instrument. It can be a Baritone and also a bass vi. How do you find the stock pickups?


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## bastardbullet

2019 Axion Label RGA71AL in action;


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Fishman Fluence Devin Townsend Signature Pickup | Apixamonkey Gear Review


----------



## breadhenge




----------



## ApixaMonkey




----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Hello!
What if Rammstein were Arab?
Rabbstein! ^^
(“Mein Teil” Arabic cover)


----------



## Un1corn




----------



## Sentient

Some Crowbar...


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Hello!
*What if SLAYER were arab?*
Answer feat. *Tom Arabya!

*


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

*Solar Guitars E2.6 TBR: Blues Demo!*

Hello!
Here’s a Solar Guitars E2.6 TBR blues demo!
Cant’ play blues on Solar? Ok boomer.


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## ThisBrokenMachine

This Broken Machine - We Hit a Wall (Chelsea Wolfe cover)


----------



## xxCAGExx

My Debut LP "Outworld Cadence"
ENJOY!!!


----------



## Akkush

Just for the lols, this is +10 year old...


----------



## Oilid

*My top 3 guitars of 2019 (Rammstein cover).*


Hello guys!
Here are the 3 guitars that survived 2019 (amongst 10 last year)! ^^
(Rammstein cover).
I worked hard on the sound, so don’t hesitate to leave your thoughts on YT video comments; 
and to share it! ^^


----------



## TigervsDragon

Here is a video showing my pics way back from NAMM show 2010 with an original song of mine accompanying the pictures.


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Seymour Duncan Mark Holcomb Alpha_Omega Signature Pickups KXK #27 Guitar | Just Playing


----------



## ApixaMonkey

More to come, here is the clean and low gain vibe


----------



## ApixaMonkey

My recent holiday gigs has been fun


----------



## Un1corn

Check out my single


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## Eptaceros




----------



## breadhenge




----------



## Crianduil




----------



## Nick4764

Took a crack at covering a song from one of 2019s best releases, Singularity's Place of Chains


----------



## Un1corn




----------



## Un1corn




----------



## John




----------



## Boofchuck

Happy New Year my fellow weirdos!


----------



## Reasoning Reflections

one of our techiest and hardest songs, taken from our debut album Samsara!
Enjoy!


----------



## Un1corn

Check out my EP!


----------



## Un1corn

A Playthrough from my EP


----------



## Semi-pro

Some Mehuggah-meets-Jinjer-meets-KEYTAR!


----------



## ajsfreily

Not metal, not a cover, but still fun and cool


----------



## Justin Day

Enjoy this Rush drum cover. This is the opening track from the album "Presto"


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## ApixaMonkey

These Yamaha THR10 II has blew me out of the water


----------



## FractalChaosTheory11

An original song. Enjoy!


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Why You Need A YAMAHA THR 10 II Amp in 2020 | APIXAMONKEY Review


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Just like Every Guitar Store Guitar Player


----------



## Kenneth Gurholt




----------



## gabito

Oh, I have recorded plenty of those YT guitar covers. Does anyone watch them, tough?

Who knows...

I tend to learn them note by note, using my ears mostly. I find it more useful as a learning tool that way. Besides liking to play the songs, that's why I learn other people's music: to learn and practice.

I'm working towards learning every song from Vulgar Display Of Power. It's fun, and I might end up learning a thing or two.



Another Pantera related one. This is me playing something "jazzy" over the Cowboys From Hell solo's chord progression.



And some Danny Gatton.


----------



## breadhenge




----------



## studmiester7

I just released quite a few new videos, so I decided to pick the official lyric video for, "Graves (Worship The Shadows)" from my new album "Temple Of My Wrath"!

Check it out, and if you like it let me know! I used my Lundgren M7-loaded V-407B to record.


----------



## ApixaMonkey

hope you guys luv this clips and stay safe everyone


----------



## Nick4764

Heres something for the brutal death metal fans lurking around here


----------



## MemphisHawk

My wife and I covered a Psychotica song from 1996 ( anyone remember them) it's a lot different but here you go!


----------



## Eptaceros




----------



## Ulvhedin

Steel Panther - Always gonna be a hoe (solo). Sorry that it's not embedded. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/B-M3yS1HxcF/


----------



## Nick4764

My entry into Artificial Brain's Quarantine Challenge


----------



## isispelican

2nd single of my new album that just released!


----------



## ZenX

We covered Stratovarius's Hunting High n Low. More covers on the channel. Hope you like it.


----------



## gabito

Another Pantera solo.

Walk's solo is next, I guess.



https://www.instagram.com/p/B-XCaWGn7Kx/


----------



## breadhenge

Just finished up a video for this song of mine:


----------



## Kenneth Gurholt

New cover, Andy James - Stay
-Cheers, Kenneth G, Norway


----------



## Nick4764

Probably my first youtube cover I've done with this guitar despite owning and playing it for well over 2 years


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Fender Squier JIM ROOT Signature Telecaster Guitar is Better Than You Think | Apixamonkey Review


----------



## maxwelloo

isispelican said:


> 2nd single of my new album that just released!



This was awesome. Just fantastic


----------



## maxwelloo

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

This is a project i worked on many years back. We are planning on continuing where we left off. Any critisism is welcome


----------



## gabito

Another one from my "Learn all of Vulgar Display Of Power while on lockdown" quest.



https://www.instagram.com/p/B-fYr4Qna9y/


----------



## ApixaMonkey

PRS Custom 24 Gen 3 Electric Guitar Is Amazing | Apixamonkey Review


----------



## gabito

And yet another one.



https://www.instagram.com/p/B-i7uL1Hlhy/


----------



## TurnTheAirBlue

Death - Symbolic (Full Cover)


Bolt Thrower - Cenotaph (Full Cover)


Kreator - Betrayer


----------



## gabito

Another vulgar display of covers.



https://www.instagram.com/p/B-qYYstnf_J/


----------



## Gortrocity

hey everyone, this is my first post. Stoked to be part of the forum. Here is a playthrough video I did for my new project. Playing an Ibanez rg-7 with an EMG 707 bridge pickup


----------



## Gortrocity




----------



## Un1corn




----------



## Un1corn




----------



## Un1corn




----------



## Nick4764

A death metal song with one of the most beautiful clean intro's ever written


----------



## grigou

SHRED WAAAR !!! With a lot of hybrid picking !


----------



## Boofchuck

Neural is having another competition for a free plugin. Here's my entry.


----------



## Nick4764

Just finished uploading my entry for Sunless's Cover Contest. Lots of hybrid picking, weird time signatures and dissonant death metal


----------



## JK-PA

Not a cover, I hope that's okay.


----------



## noremorse82

Sup guys! Here's some of my covers! 

Four horseman solo


Symphony of destruction solo


Can't wait to check out your videos!


----------



## isispelican




----------



## ApixaMonkey

Staying home ain’t that bad after all


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Stay home and play some music


----------



## Lax

Spending some time searching and uploading videos of my ex cover bands


----------



## stevexc

EP 1 track 1!


----------



## hadrude

Hey everybody! I'm new here and wasn't sure where to exactly post, but this thread might be right I hope 

I recently made a heavy instrumental song that I thought someone here might dig and wanted to share. Let me know what you think 

It's not a playthrough, I was playing unplugged to the track but recorded no audio while filming.



Peace & love, Hadid


----------



## ApixaMonkey

The AMAZING Musicman St. Vincent Sig


----------



## RockMixer

Really cool band from NY


----------



## Un1corn

Waves by Modern Day Babylon


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Stay Home And Make Music Vol.3 | APixaMonkey Music


----------



## Ulvhedin

Erotomania solo 1, by Dream Theater
https://www.instagram.com/p/CABQWX7HHQy/


----------



## breadhenge




----------



## JK-PA

I did some kind of a metal cover of a german rap track


----------



## Ulvhedin

Death - Crystal Mountain solo stuffsies. 
https://www.instagram.com/p/CATPULrH58Q/


----------



## SebastianSP221

Hi, this is my cover of the solo of bohemian rhapsody, by queen. Grettings from Argentina

Instagram: @seba_saenzsp221


----------



## SebastianSP221

hi, I share my cover of Tornado of Souls. Greetings from Argentina

Instagram: @seba_saenzsp221


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Practice Sweep Picking with Me Week 2 | Stay Home and Play


----------



## Sounds of Chaos Below

Hey everyone! we just finished a video playthrough of an old song from our project titled DFWB (Don't F*ck With The Bear). Enjoy!


----------



## Sounds of Chaos Below

Devoured - A nearly finished Song Idea for my band Extended Putrefaction


----------



## Sounds of Chaos Below

Inferno - A challenge to write a song using only two fingered riffing. lol Enjoy!


----------



## Sounds of Chaos Below

Shadow out of Time - a Sounds of Chaos Below original!


----------



## Sounds of Chaos Below

Beyond the Wall of Sleep - a Sounds of Chaos Below Original! Much more Doom-metalish. Slow tempos, heavy guitars. Enjoy!


----------



## Sounds of Chaos Below

Impaled - another Sounds of Chaos Below original! Enjoy!


----------



## Seybsnilksz




----------



## Semi-pro

Own band's playthrough with tabs. I recommend giving a shot, it's a fun song to play


----------



## ApixaMonkey

Stay Home and Practice Solo Improvisation | Apixamonkey Music


----------



## Ulvhedin

Iron Maiden - Blood Brothers solo 2

https://www.instagram.com/p/CAlUQitHZ2r/


----------



## SebastianSP221

Hi, i shared my guitar cover of "Almafuerte" an argentine band, the song is: "Se Vos". hope you like it.


----------



## breadhenge

More of Vince DiCola's score from the original 1980s animated Transformers movie:


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Hello!
With this composition I’m getting myself way out of my comfort zone!
I hope you’ll like it.


----------



## AryaBara

Sup guys! Hope you guys doing fine in these days 

Here are some covers I did during these quarantine era 
Hope you guys enjoy it!

*Haunted Shores*


*Forus*


*Protest The Hero*


----------



## thomas.reuter

I did a cover of @bulb 's old Carvin HH2 demo


----------



## JK-PA




----------



## Un1corn




----------



## gabito

An old, old, old, ooooold song by Django Reinhardt (among others) to stretch the non metal muscles.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Nothing else matters solo. Always kinda wanted to learn it, but never did until recently.


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Hello!
Here’s a 7th chords chill jam!


----------



## thomas.reuter

Short little thing but I made a guitar cover of the fast piano section in Levitation 21 by Tigran Hamasyan.


----------



## Semi-pro

My band’s new single!


----------



## SebastianSP221

Hi, here are some covers that i been working on, greetings from Argentina.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Mr Pickles Theme song


----------



## breadhenge

"One thousand years ago, superstition and the sword ruled..."


----------



## Ulvhedin

Iron Maiden - Blood Brothers (posted before but got youtube link as the page suggests)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## SebastianSP221

Hi, how are you? I share this cover that i been working on, its "Sea Of Lies" from Symphony X, its the full cover but if you want the important the solo star at 2:20 hahaha.
If you like it feel free to follow me on Instagram: @seba_saenzsp221. Greetings from Argentina


----------



## SebastianSP221

Hi, i shared my guitar cover of the solo of "Crazy Train" from Ozzy Osbourne. I hope you enjoy it. greetings from Argentina.


----------



## breadhenge

Vince DiCola's "Moon Base 2/Shuttle Launch" from "The Transformers: The Movie".


----------



## philkilla




----------



## jonsick

My band just released our new music video. Check it out!


----------



## gabito

Well, not exactly "covers", but more like "ruining other people's music" but whatever.

Iron Man (Black Sabbath), cumbia version:



And Le Freak (Chic) plus an unnecessary solo.


----------



## ExplorerMike

Here are a bunch my buddy and I did during this pandemic time. A bunch of Trivium, and an Avenged Sevenfold song. Enjoy!
Trivium - The Heart From Your Hate


Trivium - Ember To Inferno


Trivium - The Sin And The Sentence


Trivium - Silence In The Snow


Avenged Sevenfold - Nightmare


----------



## Boofchuck

I'm really enjoying this new Behold the Void album. So I covered one of their songs today.


----------



## Ulvhedin

Little Nightwish thingy


----------



## Wojtas_guitar1

Some old Perpihery riffs


----------



## isispelican

Some post rock jams


----------



## breadhenge

Theme from the American version of "Teknoman" (Tekkaman Blade):


----------



## Nick4764

After being really inspired by watching Kevin Heiderich's videos I decided to cover a Gorod song 20% faster, hope you enjoy


----------



## UltimaWeapon

Here is a music video ive created for my band SHATTERED MIND (SK)... 
Took some 3 months... and around 300+ something hours... enjouy


----------



## buriedoutback

FFO lamb of god
My band Nasty Bucket


----------



## buriedoutback

A slam-inspired track where i had my friends do guest vocals :


----------



## buriedoutback

An electronica ep i made in 2011 when i was drunk


----------



## buriedoutback

Some singles by my band Buried out Back


----------



## slan




----------



## leechmasterargentina

This is the first single and music video from my new album, which will be released on September 11th.

Enjoy and share if you like it!


----------



## Gollapalli

buriedoutback said:


> A slam-inspired track where i had my friends do guest vocals :



I could see this being fun as fuck live. "The world is ending and that's alright." Maybe with bands like wristmeetsrazor or Kaonashi.

EDIT: I really like the one you did for fun way better than the others.
TBH: screw the whole death metal gutterals thing. Do more hardcore vocal stuff with some humor. The uber serious death metal thing is so 2010's. (my 2 cents, obviously do what makes you happy).


----------



## Justin Day

Hey guys, excited to share this with you!
Here is my drum cover of John Petrucci's Terminal Velocity.
One of my favorite musical partnership: John Petrucci and Mike Portnoy. This marks the first time they are back together playing again in 10 years.
Thanks for watching.


----------



## slan

Little playthrough video of one of my new songs:


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Me and my friends recorded this during COVID all remotely. Hope you guys like it! I'm the one playing the jackson 7.


----------



## John

I sometimes attempt to make some healing and easy listening music. ie:


----------



## Runander

It was a little over a year since my last video. So here's some swedish goodness 
I really love teles and I don't know if you can see in the video but I recently had an Evertune installed, love that bridge!


----------



## Enhalo

What up yall! I just released the single (and first song I've ever released) from my upcoming album for my solo project.

Check it out and let me know what you think! If you enjoy this you can find it on Spotify etc.


----------



## Dwellingers

Here is a lofi DIY Video of our new track. Dont recall having seen a Stick man video. Tons of fun recording. Oh.... and Google are having a beef with our national governing department for music property, so we all danish music is off YT. Vimeo is way cooler anyhow!


----------



## breadhenge

The main theme from Tommy Wiseau's "The Room", covered on guitar:


----------



## diemandintherough

Hi there! Used to be a regular on here awhile ago, but just made a new account. The pandemic got me in the creative spirit and opened a lot of free time to write and record. Lol. My new album drops tomorrow. Here’s the sixth track. If you enjoy, you can purchase at my Bandcamp. Link is the vid description.


----------



## MemphisHawk

Here is my little group called - Collén and the Cuban Missile Crisis - A guitar play through for just a minute or so.



The finished song is here available for free to anyone.

http://collenandthecubanmissilecrisis.bandcamp.com/track/peque-o-tonino


----------



## MemphisHawk

Here is another song I am working on today called Chévere. Little rough on the quick mix.


----------



## buriedoutback

2nd single from my (FFO lamb of god) metal band : Nasty Bucket


----------



## thomas.reuter

Not a youtube link, but just my entry into that Neural DSP Abasi contest.
https://www.instagram.com/tv/CE-NnHBj-gx/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## Justin Day

Any Porcupine Tree fans out there? One of the best underground bands of the 2000s. Here is a drum cover of "Blackest Eyes" from the album "In Absentia"


----------



## Runander

I really miss Lost Horizon. They were truly one of the best power metal bands out there!


----------



## leechmasterargentina

This is the promotional video for the release of my new album.


I also released a music video which I posted before, but here it is:


You can listen the album from the following links:
Spotify: https://open.spotify.com/album/4OFvxpg9rmGGxwn59oMVVe?si=duNU3cBoRi-uwQ4TFSqNlg
YouTube: 
Bandcamp: https://leechmaster.bandcamp.com/album/escape
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/leechmaster/sets/leechmaster-escape


----------



## r33per




----------



## M3CHK1LLA

Runander said:


> I really miss Lost Horizon. They were truly one of the best power metal bands out there!




i dont listen to power metal so ive not heard of this band, what song is it?
gonna check them out.
great job btw!


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Hello!
Here’s my entry for a guitar giveaway!
You can enter the contest too!
Bye!


----------



## shpence




----------



## mungiisi

My participation to the Abasi Neural Contest. Never taken part on any playing contest, but this year's exceptional anyways so here we go:


----------



## M3CHK1LLA

so many great videos here...

...there are a lot of talented musicians here on sso!


----------



## breadhenge

Got to collaborate with Christina Rotondo for an acoustic cover of Periphery's "Scarlet":


... and this one is for those of you that prefer the Haunted Shores (instrumental) version:


----------



## TheDandy

First song of mine that's more in a metal range, I typically stick to making ambient stuff. This one is sort of a mix of black/death metal with lots of ambient breaks. A couple field recordings and sampled mandolins in there as well.


----------



## chipchappy

yeet

Travis Scott - Sick Mode (woofdad cover)


----------



## FractalChaosTheory11

Bringing out the big ambiance guns with this one.


----------



## Runander

M3CHK1LLA said:


> i dont listen to power metal so ive not heard of this band, what song is it?
> gonna check them out.
> great job btw!



Thanks, I appreciate it! The song is called Denial of Fate from their album Awakening the World


----------



## TimSE

I made this


----------



## Un1corn

Volumes - Pullin' Shades


----------



## TimSE

I made another!


----------



## mungiisi

Taking my chances on the Strandberg guitar competition:



And if you happen to like my version - go and vote here: https://competition2020.strandbergguitars.com/?contest=video-detail&video_id=135


----------



## GuitarMegaFan

Hello!
Here’s some fun thanks to Ola Englund riff challenge!


----------



## JeremyJayE

https://competition2020.strandbergguitars.com/?contest=video-detail&video_id=150

My entry for this years Strandberg competition, if anyone fancies taking a look. Thanks
J


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Did a cover of Radiant City by Deftones. Feel free to check it out.


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## breadhenge

Guitars + stop-motion animation


----------



## Ulvhedin

Psycroptic - Carriers of the plague (current progress while learning it)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## r33per

I was just noodling around and came up with this. Mic on the Samsung loses it a bit, but you get the idea.


----------



## Aumann

Did a quick Deftones cover with some of my bandmates. I'm on vocals and guitars. I see i'm not the only Deftones fan here. There's a lot of serious talent in this thread.


----------



## SebastianSP221

Hello! How are they? let me share my guitar version of "In the Dragon's Den" from Symphony X. It was one of the hardest solos to play for me, I don't play it perfect but it's the best I could hahaha. Greetings from Argentina.


----------



## breadhenge

The Nightmare Before Christmas- "Sally's Song"


----------



## Un1corn

Breakdown of Sanity - The Writer


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
Here’s my entry to « Sunday with Ola Riff Challenge 23 »!
Hope you’ll have the time to watch and have fun!
I’m testing the Seymour Duncan Hot Rails pickups in a metal mix!


----------



## deigo

Dream Theater - Repentance solo cover


----------



## Kenneth Gurholt

Hyped on my riffage today, sorry about the mid wankoff✌


----------



## Exchanger

HAKEN - The Strain


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
Here’s a demo of the Harley Benton SC-550 guitar in a blues/rock context:


----------



## mungiisi

Behind the scenes from the recording sessions of our debut album:



That's me with the Ibby.

You can check more of the band from http://facebook.com/omnivortexofficial and buy our music from bandcamp http://omnivortexofficial.bandcamp.com/.


----------



## binz

Not your typical song played on a solar I guess, but the coil split really is an Allrounder


----------



## r33per




----------



## slan

My entry for Plini's "Papelillo" writing contest:


----------



## breadhenge

Happy N7 Day:


----------



## olicbr

Hello

here's my cover of DUA LIPA / ANGELE FEVER ..... METAL VERSION


----------



## Kirill5412

Hello guys!
Check out my new video


----------



## gabito

Pretty old song by Sepultura.


----------



## Zhysick

Is it OK to post a lyric video here?

I swear we are working on a propper video where you could see our ugly angry faces... too bad for you!


----------



## EmaDaCuz

First original song of my project T2SC, just me and my SO playing for fun. We recorded a song for SMG Oldies But Baddies (My Oh My! by Aqua, featured in episode #6), but we liked it so much that we kept going.
This is heavily based on some riffs from my first band, composed in 1996-1997.


----------



## SeanSan

I did the Ola weekly challenge thing!


----------



## ChugThisBoy

Been messing around with some fresh ideas recently and recorded this demo. Please share your thoughts, especially on the mix (it's a demo though)


----------



## breadhenge

Some Trans-Siberian Orchestra/Tchaikovsky:


----------



## Kirill5412




----------



## Justin Day

Hello all! System Of A Down is back with some great new material. 
They are also standing up for their country by raising money which is facing a war right now... Enjoy this drum cover of "Protect The Land" Thank you!


----------



## F A L E

Hi everybody, I just published my first single ever on Youtube, check it out (Please for god's sake listen to it !! jk)


----------



## breadhenge

Opening theme from "Batman: The Animated Series".


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## HarveyForte




----------



## gabito

Set To Fail, by Lamb of God.


----------



## gabito

Oh, and Kill Yourself by S.O.D.


----------



## Kenneth Gurholt

Andy James - Afterlife
Solar a.1.6etwhm
Boss katana 50w mkII
7months of hard work on this song


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I did a cover of Controversy by Prince...does that count?


----------



## breadhenge




----------



## Edward Nordberg

Here is a cover I made of the solo in Another Brick in the Wall


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## Edward Nordberg

I made a cover of the Solo in hotel california by the Eagles. If you want to learn the solo the tabs are part of the video


----------



## breadhenge

Tina Guo's "Wonder Woman Main Theme" guitar cover:


----------



## SebastianSP221

Hi how are you? let me share the last cover that i been working on, its "far beyond the sun" from Yngwie Malmsteen. In this case i also made the backing track to fit perfectly with the tempo from the orginal song. Also i translate all the tab to play with E tuning. Ill hope you like it, greetings from Argentina.


----------



## shpence

New EP out 1/1/21. Listen to the single, "Witching Hour" if you like!
https://wereallwrong.bandcamp.com/album/exaptation-ep


----------



## r33per

Got an AER Compact 60/4 at Christmas, had a go at an old Satriani piece. I did this over 20 years ago for my Scottish Higher Music performance exam!


----------



## John

Here's an excerpt of some stuff I wrote and recorded for the first album I released:


----------



## slan

Releasing a single for my solo project Fallen Shrines later this month - here's a preview!


----------



## Nick4764

I got some new lighting over the holidays and decided to try it out by re-recording an Hour of Penance cover I did almost a decade ago, enjoy, and yes I know the flag is crooked


----------



## FractalChaosTheory11

Some random ass drop c riffage that I turned into a track.


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## Vigaren




----------



## bstandard




----------



## Oilid

Hello! 
You like Metallica, Rammstein, N.I.N., Tool?
You’ll like this music!


----------



## TimSE




----------



## slan

Just uploaded a quick demo of the new Neural DSP Archetype: Gojira plugin. Decided to run through a section of Dream Theater's "Caught in a Web" for this one. Let me know what you think!


----------



## r33per

Word Up, Gun.

This was the first song I played with other musicians back in school some 25 years ago.

Our music teacher spent her Friday lunch breaks for about a year with about six of us helping us with being musicians and playing together. Thanks, Miss Pirie, for being so generous


----------



## groverj3

Been enjoying this one, especially after getting this guitar refretted with stainless steel, so I did a thing.


----------



## MSS

I was practicing Coma White so I can add it to my set list this summer and this came out during a break.


----------



## slan

Another "Sunday with Ola" Challenge! Why not?


----------



## Semi-pro

Did a playthrough of a song from my band's latest album:


----------



## slan

My new single "Monolith" is out now!


----------



## Hypothermia

Official video/playthrough of my bands new tune, featuring Fredrik Söderberg of Soreption:


8 string modern death metal-ish!


----------



## Acaciastrain360

MSUspartans777 said:


>



Very impressive man! I love novelists (FR)


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
I’m discovering this great fingerstyle guitarist!
Pretty impressive!
Enjoy!


----------



## r33per

More Satriani!


----------



## Nlelith

Not a typical video for the thread, but it does feature a song I produced:


----------



## Eptaceros




----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## bostjan

Not a cover, but here's a cartoon with my music featured in the background. The first song was a collaboration with a bunch of other musicians, including Samurai Guitarist Steve Onotera. Anyway...


----------



## MSUspartans777

Acaciastrain360 said:


> Very impressive man! I love novelists (FR)


Thank you so much man! Novelists FR are definitely one of my favorite bands out there!


----------



## Nick4764

Probably one of my favourite songs from last year


----------



## drewfitz11

*New Canadian Hardcore Punk. All feedback is welcome, we'd love it if you took the time to check it out!*

**


----------



## John

I made this with my PRS Custom 24, awhile back:


----------



## DoctorStoner

Here's a new project "Amidst Disgust". We call it progressive deathcore, leave comments/reviews/criticisms.

Thanks!


----------



## Edward Nordberg

A cover of november rain Outro solo I made 

Youtube channel: Edward Nordberg


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
My mom and I are discovering and reacting to a great indonesian fingerstyle guitarist who covers « Numb » by Linkin Park and he’s playing the whole band on ONE guitar!


----------



## berkyagli

Here are playthrough videos from my recent project:


----------



## mungiisi

Playing through our very own song Cephalic Fluid Extraction:


----------



## MSUspartans777

Alpha Wolf is amazing. Making this was a lot of fun. Hope I did it justice.


----------



## Taylor

First time ever doing a youtube cover. Video editing skills are rusty but I tried to have fun with it.


----------



## slan

I recorded a guest solo on this old Haunted Shores track way back in 2008. Decided to dust it off today!


----------



## Mik3D23

Did a cover of Bed of Razors by Children of Bodom as a tribute to Alexi.


----------



## Guitar Grind

This is not my last video but I see that most people is into shred and metal here so I thought you may like this one I created some weeks ago.


----------



## r33per

Better Strangers by Royal Blood. EHX Pitchfork engaged all the way through - no drop C here.


----------



## Dabo Fett

improv jam my bassist in my main gig and I made. Song “written”/programmed/recorded/mixed in about 3 hours in total, including making the video


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
Alip Ba Ta is a genius!
Not only can he play a whole band with a single guitar but he can also solve a Rubik’s cube with one hand while playing guitar with the other!
Incredible!


----------



## Edward Nordberg

Check out my cover of the ending solo in Sultans of Swing!


----------



## Boofchuck

New song from your friendly neighborhood Boofchuck.


----------



## slan

Opeth cover time!


----------



## slan




----------



## breadhenge

Guitar cover of Galactic Empire's cover of a John William's (Star Wars) piece:


----------



## Dabo Fett

thought this may be fitting after the above video as almost all my lyrics are about Star Wars, including this one


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
My mom and I had a lot of fun filming this Alip Ba Ta reaction to InsyaAllah!
Alip Ba Ta is a great and very talented guitarist!


----------



## slan




----------



## drgamble

Here is some old school death metal from an old band of mine. I had to relearn quite a few riffs from this song as it's been over 20 years since I've played this stuff. The guitar is an Ibanez S540 and was and was the guitar that I wrote and recorded the entire EP with. We originally recorded this EP back in 1994, so I guess that makes the guitar vintage. I recorded the new guitar with the Axe Fx III using a 5153 red channel model. The audio is a post mix as most camera audio is garbage.


----------



## Enhalo

I just released my second single about a month ago and shot a full guitar playthrough of it! Hope you enjoy:


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## Aumann

Colabbed with some friends to survive a rehearsel- and gigless pandemic.

Hope you guys like Tesseract


----------



## Vres

These are a couple years old but do enjoy


----------



## Cult of the Ignitor

Disciples of the Lie - Iced Earth. Gallop fest with my Custom Shop BC Rich Ignitor.


----------



## elreago

Hey everyone

I've just started a progressive Metalcore band called PRSNRS (Prisoners). We're an online band from the UK, influenced by bands like Periphery, Architects, Spiritbox, Northlane, Deftones etc etc.

Here's our debut single "Djently Does It"



Also, here's a full-band playthrough video for the same song:



All our links are here: https://linktr.ee/PRSNRSBAND

If you check us out and like what you hear, please feel free to follow/sub/share our stuff.

Thank you!


----------



## Andrew

Hey SS'ers,

Here's a thrashy tune with a post-metal ending in E standard I wrote. 

And for my _obligatory_ Meshuggah cover, here's Closed Eye Visuals re-recorded. 



Thanks for listening!


----------



## Edward Nordberg




----------



## FractalChaosTheory11

Hey, I did an instrumental cover of Frak The Gods.


----------



## buriedoutback

My side project The Artificial Limbs. "Reach Out" a suicide prevention psa-type video
https://youtu.be/mCaX-czTaek


----------



## buriedoutback

a distorted AF techno-industrial song i made
https://youtu.be/ADHBL2-Y_QY


----------



## buriedoutback

here is a sugar ray cover i did for 'streaker'
https://youtu.be/5HdMJlJAz0Q


----------



## buriedoutback

i entered that mix contest hosted by christian kohle and jens bogren and the produce like a pro fella
https://youtu.be/PdJ9twFd0PE


----------



## buriedoutback

here's a playthrough video i put together for my bleak-metal band : Within Nostalgia
https://youtu.be/Tixtymv8pq8


----------



## Jobam-Martins

Hey!

I did this Epica collab cover with a singer from Serbia


----------



## slan




----------



## breadhenge

The first couple minutes of "Revenge of the Sith" on guitar:


----------



## SunnHouse




----------



## bastardbullet

Homies,

"Cowards Cornered" playthrough is now online.

Enjoy.


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## slan




----------



## breadhenge

"Coronation" from "The Transformers: The Movie" (1986).


----------



## _RH_




----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## t3tra




----------



## ThomasUV777

Playing an Erik Satie song, but with an Ibanez LACS in the background. Really ties the room together.


----------



## Krazy Kalle

I hope it's okay to just post my demo album here.

1. Raging Pulse



2. As my Friend Told me



3. You Scared Away the Birds



4. into the Sky



Second half in the next comment

Going to work on playthrough videos the upcoming days, but I wanna try to make them little more high quality (before I always recorded with my phone haha)


----------



## Krazy Kalle

5. Left



6. Like a Brother



7. Ancient Tale


----------



## Lechugaz

This is from my latest album! Hope you guys like it.



If you like it, make sure you listen to the album:
https://wmgchile.lnk.to/itsnotwhatitseems


Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## slan




----------



## slan




----------



## Baryeri

Loves that tones on Haunted Shores


----------



## CLockDrums

Cloudkicker - Oh, God


----------



## SignsOfExtinction




----------



## Dragomir Lach

Hi guys! We released a new music video. Track is from our upcoming album 'HUMANUFACTURE' to be released on 1st October. Please share this and comment!


----------



## Kirill5412

Hello guys! Check out my new video  



Thanks for watching!


----------



## ZXIIIT

Really happy how this came out, put it off for years because of how daunting Vernon Reid's solo is. Just had fun with it and it was worth it, but even doing the playthrough had me sweating. Released today because...it's Friday


----------



## Jobam-Martins

Just got this solo yesterday


----------



## Randy Garcia

Here's a cover I did for Riley Gale who passed last year in August 24th. RIP Riley


----------



## breadhenge

"Power Rangers Zeo" theme:


----------



## Kirill5412

Hello!
This is a playthrough on a track from our debut Dark Twin’s album Prometheus. Hope you enjoy it




 
Thanks for watching!


----------



## Serga Kasinec

Hello guys! Check out my new video


----------



## Pietjepieter

Hy made a guitar playthrough of the latest song of our band. Never done this kind of thing before, but I am very happy with the end result!


----------



## Justin Day

This year marks the 30th year anniversary of the "Black Album" by Metallica. 

Here is my drum cover of "Nothing Else Matters" 

Great song and one of their biggest hits.


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## bastardbullet

Just uploaded a new playthrough video for one of my tracks called "kadim", which basically means archaic/ancient.


----------



## deigo

Dream Theater - Peruvian Skies solo cover


----------



## Taylor

Did a one-take cover of Cosmic Dissonance by The Zenith Passage.


----------



## ekarinsm

My attempt at The Alien by Dream Theater. A great opener to the new album, I think!


----------



## /wrists

jesus fucking christ, 200 pages of showing me how much i suck at guitar


----------



## /wrists

Mik3D23 said:


> Did a cover of Bed of Razors by Children of Bodom as a tribute to Alexi.


damn that was a nice cover even audio quality was like the original album's lol - not bad a little muffled though


----------



## /wrists

Kenneth Gurholt said:


> Andy James - Afterlife
> Solar a.1.6etwhm
> Boss katana 50w mkII
> 7months of hard work on this song


Good to know I'm not the only one working on songs for months.


----------



## Kirill5412

Hello guys! Hope you’re doing well.
 Check out my latest playthrough.  
Thanks for watching!


----------



## Zhysick

Halloween special from Meridian Zero!



We worked hard for this and it was uploaded just 25 minutes before the acorded time so it was quite tight...

Hope you like it!!


----------



## Woodland Burl

Kirill5412 said:


> Hello guys! Hope you’re doing well.
> Check out my latest playthrough.
> Thanks for watching!




This I like.


----------



## CTID

definitely the hardest thing i've attempted in a long time


----------



## John

Some music from _The Legend of Zelda_ on my old 7 string guitar:


----------



## Choop

Running through my videos on the storage drive, and I have a few of me noodling and trying different ideas. Here's a super low effort recording I did a couple years ago to show off my Mark III tone. Not heavy or shreddy, just thought I had dialed in a nice sound.


----------



## Koppas

Some homestudio recordings i made

https://soundcloud.com/oskarandersson


----------



## buriedoutback

New Nasty Bucket album : 
Nasty Bucket - The Bleu Album - 2021 Stream


----------



## buriedoutback

The first single of the new Nasty Bucket record: 
https://youtu.be/qwvgdq8Vjx0


----------



## buriedoutback

a cover of Whatever, by Godsmack

https://youtu.be/dSvCWKrO8vk


----------



## buriedoutback

I'm really proud of this one. My video quality has gone up a lot (IMO)

These are Artificial Limbs, watch them die, hanging from the bodies of the CRUCIFIED

https://youtu.be/rc4R756AZGA


----------



## gabito

Here's some Carcass.


----------



## thomas.reuter

The bassist of my band and I covered the new Animals as Leaders!


----------



## deigo

JP13-7 into Mark IV


----------



## ZXIIIT

Really liking these DiMarzio PAF® 7s.


----------



## mcleanab

It's not a cover tune, but enjoy nonetheless!

So love the EMG Retroactive Fat 55... something really sweet about 'em.


----------



## Lax

Our server's collab cover (16 people, turn on subtitles for dynamic list), a pretty fun project but a lot of work !


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## thomas.reuter

Covered new Meshuggah!


----------



## Ranbrid

The remastered version of my original cover that had over 1 million views on YouTube. Hope you guys like brutal anime djent!


----------



## NickLAudio

It’s been a long time since posting here. Hope everyone is doing great and still slaying away! I’ve had a few NGDs since last which I’ll be getting around to posting soon. In the meantime, check out my new band MIRA!


----------



## buriedoutback

Plandemic -- by Nasty bucket


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
Some kids already got it all!
Watch her shred the Beethoven’s Moonlight Sonata 3rd Movement!
Wow!


----------



## thomas.reuter

Covered the New AAL!


----------



## Koppas

Chillin and vibin with my axe fx and a loop pedal ))) have a good one brothas and djentlemen <3


----------



## Justin Day

Hello everyone,
This song is definitely a 90s classic.
Enjoy my drum cover of "Ordinary World" by Duran Duran.
Thanks for watching!


----------



## Kolaniak

A little project I made years ago. Trying to showcase as many guitar techniques as possible into one song.


----------



## Oilid

Hello everyone!
This guitarist will never cease to amaze me!
It’s really mindblowing!


----------



## RED_ROBOT

Skip the Russian intro right to the demo tune and let me know what you think.


----------



## CovertSovietBear




----------



## Oilid

Hello!
Wow! Here’s a great METALLICA’s « Master of Puppets » Russian Hate cover!
It’s a death metal cover by Alex Terrible from the russian band Slaughter To Prevail!


----------



## Deathlefor

Just did a cover of The Batman main theme for the upcoming movie. Using both my JP7 and my Kiesel Zeus 7 (and Dingwall bass / Mapex drums):


Let me know what you think!


----------



## Randy Garcia

Sup guys! I finally got around to covering one of my favorite megadeth songs, Tornado of souls! Hope ya guys like it


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## Oxygen Hands




----------



## ZXIIIT

This was a nightmare to unblock, sorry for the multiple mistakes!


----------



## tuttermuts

Hey everyone! It's been ages! (still playing those multiscale 7strings I showed off here back then)
I hope original content is welcome here as wel? (couldn't find any other topics)


----------



## thomas.reuter

Covered Red Miso!


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
Here’s an incredible prodigy covering Yngwie Malmsteen’s song : « Blitzkrieg »!
Wow!


----------



## FractalChaosTheory11

Hi! I did a cover of an old Bulb demo called "The Fast Ones", with vocals. Let me know what you think!


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
Come watch this amazing trio girl band from Indonesia Voice Of Baceprot playing « Killing In The Name » Rage Against The Machine live cover!


----------



## Enhalo

Yo everyone! Our full album released! Here's the full stream on Youtube


----------



## Christopher Har V

I recently REMASTERED my solo project EP, now it hits hard and sounds reasonably CLEAN.
Mix criticism, composition criticism, performance criticism, all is welcome!
For fans of Dream Theater, Joe Satraini, Meshuggah, Rush, Fates Warning, this one's for you! (Instrumental)


----------



## Christopher Har V

Enhalo said:


> Yo everyone! Our full album released! Here's the full stream on Youtube



Interesting stuff, I'll be checking this out during my pizza delivery shift tonight. But right away I noticed that the first and third tracks are much louder than the others. Good on those two tracks, but I'd talk to whoever mastered it and have em turn the other tracks up to match.


----------



## Enhalo

Christopher Har V said:


> Interesting stuff, I'll be checking this out during my pizza delivery shift tonight. But right away I noticed that the first and third tracks are much louder than the others. Good on those two tracks, but I'd talk to whoever mastered it and have em turn the other tracks up to match.


Thank you for listening man!

I didn't notice that and I don't think anyone else has pointed it out either. I'll definitely be taking a deeper listen to see if I can hear it as well. I appreaciate it.


----------



## Vres

All instrumentals for third LP are ready, will be working with the same vocalist I had the pleasure of working with on the last release.


----------



## Dwellingers

My band did s song based on "Evil Dead 2" (...and a whole record based on horror movies). Drummer from Soilwork did the drums!

Enjoy!


----------



## Kolaniak

Not metal, but here it goes: me demoing an arrangement I made of Paganini's 24th caprice for electric guitar and orchestra. This is just a fragment of the entire thing.


----------



## BlackFalcon17

Not sure if anyone's heard of this little band called Periphery, I did a cover of Psychosphere. Enjoy


----------



## ZXIIIT

I started learning this when I started playing guitar (~2005) and then on and off throughout the years, finally finished it!


----------



## MSUspartans777




----------



## Eptaceros




----------



## CanserDYI

Woke up earlier, decided to press play and record this cover of End's Necessary Death. Its got me fucking up a couple times, have fun.


----------



## CanserDYI

Another sloppy one.


----------



## philkilla

I love #MAYSHUGGAH


----------



## jaxadam

philkilla said:


> I love #MAYSHUGGAH




Bro!


----------



## adriangrizzly

Got a new guitar in a trade, wrote a song with it. Good guitar, happy me.


----------



## WarMachine




----------



## philkilla

Love some BDM


----------



## RevDrucifer

For shits and giggles I recorded a cover of Mastodon’s “Blood And Thunder”. 

Guitar was an Ibanez SZ320 with the Fishman Devin Townsend set, using both the Active/Passive settings.

AxeFX III using a JCM800 (boosted) and a Friedman HBE, presets came from Austin Buddy’s Live Gold pack, I just tweaked them a bit to fit the song (Sorry, I can’t share these, AB deserves all the credit for this pack!)

Bass is my Spector Pulse, can’t remember the whole signal chain in the AxeFX but it was a Big Muff into a JCM800 into an Ampeg 8x10 mixed with a DI. 

Drums were SD3 and took way too long to program. Long enough that I gave up on adjusting the velocities because those fuckin’ snare rolls are a bitch.


----------



## ZXIIIT

I spent a few hours re-working this RG7620 with copper shielding, PAF 7 pickups with a 2 way switch, noiseless springs and a Lo-TRS 7 (since I barely touch the tremolo).


I tried to recreate Gravy's tutorial


----------



## TheReal7

Hello everyone. It's been a hot minute since my last post her at SS.org.

I am happy to share this song of off my new album released yesterday!


----------



## maxrossell

Hey my dudes!

Here's my contributions, a couple of "Epic Rock Versions". Just a bit of fun. Hope you like!





Cheers!


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
Here’s a « Wish » version of Tim Henson improvising!


----------



## Vres

Lyric video to first song of Metempsychosis LP from Vres.
By the time of writing this, only two songs are missing vocals (delivered by Forest "Tephomab" Raible), album release probably by late August!


----------



## JW Shreds




----------



## Oilid

Hello!
When you feel sad and grab the guitar!


----------



## JW Shreds




----------



## JT999

Been doing these vids for a few months now, this one is the latest.
There are some vids with camera audio only (older ones) but still should be audible and enjoyable.
Nevertheless - here's Revocation. Hope you dig it guys! cheers


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
I had a lotta fun doing this BLACKPINK – ‘Pink Venom’ M/V *metal cover with my 7 strings guitar!

*


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
Back to basics ► *metal and fun*!
Hope you’ll enjoy this video as much as I did doing it!


----------



## OldMate

Hi all!

I had a cover of My People by The Presets sitting around on my HDD. Unfortunately my hard drive died and I lost the session, but managed to recover a bounce of it and do some rudimentary master EQ and limiting. Here it is!


----------



## Devine Lie Music

Hi Everyone!

My band recently launched a brand new album this month titled Indelible Stain. 

Get a taste of what our album and our sound are about by listening to the first release - Feelings you Hide in your Heart!

Watch the video here:



Please feel free to drop a like or comment, telling us your thoughts on the song. We'd really appreciate it.

Cheers!


----------



## 089Ray

My band recently released its 2nd album, 'Feed The Monster'.

This is our last music video. If you're into Alternative Rock / Post-Grunge with some metal influences, check it out!



Also here's a play-through of our track 'Blind Nation' performed with my beloved ESP Eclipse II and my Fractal FM3:


----------



## Isaiah04

For you Necrophagist fans, just wanted to share this instrumental cover for Dawn And Demise with y’all !


----------



## t0ny0b

My band's new animated music video (prog/alt metal). Alas, I use a 6-string but it is a baritone tuned to drop a so hopefully that's acceptable!


----------



## Devine Lie Music

Hi everyone 

Just wanted to say a BIG thank you for all the support we've gotten so far. Our video has gotten over 61 000 views, and we are so grateful for all the love you've shown Feelings you Hide in Your Heart.

If you haven't already given the first track off our latest album, Indelible Stain, a listen, you can do so here:



Please drop us a like, comment, and follow to show your support.

Cheers,

Nigel


----------



## Netherhound

Not mine but worth sharing.


----------



## ExileMetal

Hi all,

We in Tau Zero recently released our new album, The Monolith. It’s instrumental spacey type metal and a soft concept album. It’s got some heavy stuff and some vibey stuff, with influences like Scar Symmetry, Dream Theater, Tool, and Wide Eyes. There’s a lot of variety, with some 3 minute driving bangers along with two 4 movement minute epics at 13 and 9 minutes. The single is Wreckage, the first track, and has been very well received so far. Hope you enjoy! It’s on YouTube, bandcamp, and all major streaming services, links in the description.


----------



## Lax

Yooo, our server's new collab cover is out, enjoy!


----------



## fremen




----------



## Westdog666

What a cool thread!

Here’s a cover of testaments “man kills mankind” solo


----------



## Westdog666

And for those into their blackened death here’s a song from my bands upcoming album…


----------



## Rxcoma

I suck at melodic singing..so please don't hold it against me..and it's also recorded in 2005 or 6. So it has aged .

====================================




Sparing your poor ears my crap vocals. This one was circa 2006-2008 ish? 

====================================




More of a "single" type thing since one of my best friends can actually sing followed by EP opener. Shared vocal duties ..Recorded 2010. Posted 2012ish

====================================
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dcZJ_z95NI0

A collab with one of my old singers from Auria Minus. Definitely some Deftones worship going on here. 2011

====================================
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HcOXANRNhKI

During a very big Maruta and Mortician phase I had. First experiments in drop F 2010

====================================
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6t8CB__lU1g

Simple and heavy AF .2012

====================================
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=JOg-JEDg1ic

2009. It's a stupid messy song. But I like it still after all these years.. tho I'm probably the only one. Ha!

====================================

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=eIgo2y7QNfs



There's plenty more but this is just fine as far as dated, know nothing about production, musically immature music to represent exactly where I'm NOT AT ALLtotally, musically and sum-totally speaking. But hey why not post it since I never do anyway. Maybe 1 person out there might dig it. And if so... right ....THE F .....ON! ...Allay-loo-yeh


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
It’s NOD (new oud day)!
Here’s what happens when a metal guitarist plays oud for the first time! lol


----------



## Nick4764

Don't know if there's any fans of tech slam here, but for those that are, here's a Wormhole cover. Has some of the stretchiest chords you can put into a slam riff


----------



## slan

Just uploaded this cover of Meshuggah's CORRIDOR OF CHAMELEONS to my channel! 

For this one, I teamed up with the supremely talented vocalist/multi-instrumentalist Frederik Jensen (vocals) and my good buddy Ryan Tomlinson (bass). Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
Here’s a young indonesian *prodigy guitarist* to discover: Ayu Gusfanz!
Wow!


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
Here’s a young indonesian *prodigy guitarist* to discover: Abim Finger!
Wow!


----------



## sheener19

Hey everyone,

It’s been a minute, Pomegranate Tiger just released our newest double guitar playthrough for our latest single “The Cryptographer” enjoy!


----------



## OldMate

Hi!

I just filmed and released a guitar playthrough for my band Gladiolus' latest single, _The Wanderer_. Have a squiz if you like prog metal!


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Did a quick guitar-review for my Schecter KM7 MK-II with a Pegasus bridge pickup:


----------



## Oilid

*These girls kick ass!

*Hello!
Let me present you these 2 amazing guitarists slaying Slayer!


----------



## Matt08642

Here's the most mid 2000s 16 year old me thing to do - Covering just the solo, completely devoid of emotion and expression, and not even nailing it perfectly


----------



## Oilid

Hi!
Here are some *rock'n'roll girls *covering "Master of Puppets"!


----------



## BlackFalcon17

What up guys, I did a cover of an old Monuments song, check it out


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
Here’s Michael Jackson in ONE GUITAR!
Impressive!


----------



## Oilid

Hello!
These girls ROCK!!!


----------



## FractalChaosTheory11

Full cover of Monuments - Atlas


----------

